# Vertical Scrog LED Closet Grow || Flooded Tube/ NFT || 450w - Headband - 2 x 3



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is jigfresh and I love growing Marijuana. I also love the online experience of sharing my grows (and life) with you all. I started researching how to grow at the beginning of 2009, ended up joining a forum and buying some clones. The rest is history. I have made tons of friends from these pages, and not just online friends, but some weve taken to the real world. Hopefully Ill make some more friends throughout this journal. 

Ive had a bunch of different set ups in my little closet. It is 2 x 3 (~0.7 sq.m). I live in the mountains so the air is cool all year round helping with temps in the grow space. I also live in southern california, so the air is dry helping a lot with humidity. You should all live up here ideal growing conditions. We even have amazingly clear tap water. I have tried both hydro and soil now, and I am definitely meant to do hydro. Soil was a horrible disaster. We wont go there.

So hydro, I have done a 30 gal DWC with 6 plants. I have done 5 gallon buckets. And now I am onto flooded tubes or NFT, whatever you would like to call it. I took the idea from Heath Robinson and made it work for me. There is a brand spankin new 27 gallon tank in the closet, and Ill be using my old 4 soil pipe covered in aluminum tape. The only part to the system aside from the tank and tubes is the water pump/ hose. Gravity handles oxygenation of the water.

I am starting from clones this round. They are supposedly Headband, but things arent 100% for sure. Potheads. :/ They were started in soil, so I washed them off when I got them home and put them in netpots. I used hyrdoton to hold them snugly in there. There will be 6 plants, 3 for each of the two levels. Im thinking Ill veg for about a month, depending on how fast they grow.

So after all that talk I am finally to the exciting part. Im trying LEDs !!! In the past I have used MH, HPS, and CMH bulbs. 250w, 400w, 1000w and many combinations of those. This is my first try with LED technology. I have been wanting to try it for a long time, but was hesitant to shell out the money for something I didnt trust. As luck would have it I got an opportunity to test some lights for a company to see how well they work. Im really hoping these things work out well my wife doesnt smoke and is not a big fan of the huge electricity bills. 

The lights are from GrowEvolution.com and are 150w each. Im going to mount them vertically on the door of the closet to blast the plants against the other 3 walls. I have 3 of the 150w panels. They are truly bright bright bright. I bought welders goggles to wear around them. Ive run 1000w hortilux eyes before and they dont touch how bright one of these panels are to the human eye. I think you could go blind real quick with these things not protecting yourself. Be careful out there kids.

Because of the temperature difference with the LEDs vs the 1000w things are a little different in my closet than they are usually. I took out the 435 cfm and put in a 50 cfm fan. The thinking was too much air movement would keep the closet too cool however I dont like that the plants dont have as much fresh air as before, and Im also worried there will be humidity issues later in the grow when theres a lot of vegetation. That bridge will get crossed when we get to it.

Not sure what else to say at this point. Im sure you guys will have some questions, Ill do my best to answer them. All input is welcome, I appreciate advice although Im not quick at taking it always. Be patient with me and well figure this out together.

Thanks for checking things out and let me know what you think.

Peace


I keep the clones in the small DWC to grow their roots long enough to reach the bottoms of the tubes. They are long enough now, so I have to get to work putting the tubes back in the closet. Here is a video from yesterday. The only difference today is I added a second light to the mix.
[youtube]ImbLOOsuUjQ[/youtube]


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Front row. Let's show 'em how to LEDRDWC. I brought my stunners. :::subbed:::


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 23, 2013)

some body call a dr.. subb


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2013)

You know im in man! Awesome.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

Im in for this ride!

Are you going to run all 3 lights then?
Are you going to add the lights in stages to build up a tight tolerance of sorts?

Are you going to post a vid of JIG playing guitar or sax??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 23, 2013)

locked in and waiting


----------



## supchaka (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd probably hang the 3rd light horizontal way up top. Or like I mentioned before the better idea would be a clone/veg area  oh and that's funny you think you'll be able to veg for a month. I'm thinking 2, 3 weeks tops. And now that I think about it, I believe that plant stretched less than anything else in my room so that's some useful knowledge  oh what else, she was the lightest feeder in the group too so roll that nute throttle on slow. Her buds get heavy early, mine has the most stakes in it over any other plant too. I suppose I could have made some paragraphs but I'm posting from the phone


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

I remember you explaining your nutrient line-up before, jig. Any chance I can I talk you into explaining what you plan on running this round?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

chaka I'm planning on running them all vertically next to each other, one for each wall. They seem to do really well really close up, so I'm going to get them close to the buds.



bassman999 said:


> Are you going to run all 3 lights then?
> Are you going to add the lights in stages to build up a tight tolerance of sorts?
> 
> Are you going to post a vid of JIG playing guitar or sax??


Yeah I'm going to run all three and I'll do them all at once, the plants never got a shock form the lights that I could see and there is no bleaching or anything ill going on from them being close to the plants. Only thing is they are growing like mad and stacking nodes like nobodies business. I swear I can see them growing.

I don't think there's much chance of watching me actually play anything... much to shy for that (believe it or not). But there will definitely be some audio on the way. Guitar at least. I don't have a sax right now.



Pinworm said:


> I remember you explaining your nutrient line-up before, jig. Any chance I can I talk you into explaining what you plan on running this round?


Nutrient Line Up: DM = Dutch Master

Throughout the grow I use:

DM Silica
DM Zone
GenHydro pH down

In addition during Veg:

DM Veg A + B

In addition during Flower:

DM Flower A + B
DM Potash+
DM Add 2.7 flower


I did use House and Garden Roots Excelurator this round one time in the little DWC.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel ya on the shy thing.
Man those plants are in for it with all that light!!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> But there will definitely be some audio on the way. Guitar at least. I don't have a sax right now. *(**STOKED)*
> 
> *Nutrient Line Up: DM = Dutch Master
> *
> ...


Thanks, brother. Getting a pen...Are you adding the silica for ph up value? or for the stability? Random question, yes. Is the DM Add 2.7 for the P-K values in flower? Appologies for all the dummy questions, but your roots are so healthy, I just want to replicate your awesomeness...


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a feeling this will be interesting.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 23, 2013)

Subd

Ive been runnin dyna lately. Just 1 grow bottle and 1 bloom bottle. Easy as can be.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

A big warm welcome to Jimmer. Glad to have you check things out brother. I promise not to be a dick on my own thread, I reserve that for the 600.  Things will get interesting for sure, whether it's of any interest to anyone is the question.



Pinworm said:


> Thanks, brother. Getting a pen...Are you adding the silica for ph up value? or for the stability? Random question, yes. Is the DM Add 2.7 for the P-K values in flower? Appologies for all the dummy questions, but your roots are so healthy, I just want to replicate your awesomeness...


Silica is for happy healthy plants. It is supposed to strengthen cell walls and what's not to love about that. Someone actually told me a reason once, but I thought the trade off was better. I think every DWC person should use some brand of Silica.

The Add 2.7 is what Dutch Master gets for their other products doing so well. The other bottles I have a reason to use them. This one I just get it because DM says it makes things work better. I tend to believe what they say as I like the results I get using their products.... so I use the 2.7. I'm not saying it's snake oil... but that's the reason I buy it. Cuz they said it works.

I've used sweeteners in the past, I've used HCO products like gravity and bushmaster, I've used cal-mag for RO, I'm sure I've bought a few other bottles here and there. I have pretty much boiled my system down to the bottles I listed.

Oh, and I stop giving the plants everything except Silica and Zone for 2 - 3 weeks before harvest.

@G, you know what's up. 

And budbro... that's just too easy. Even if it does work great, it's too easy for me Lol... there has to be Something to do on rez day. hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2013)

CalMag also has iron and zinc, I think. Hey, I'm a rapper!

The leaves just look a little pale in the pictures. Every time I see that in my cab I hit them with some CalMag and they darken right up. Many of the LED growers have said they needed to increase CalMag usage.

Alone? Is there snow? I can be there in an hour 

Puff puff pass

Mo


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2013)

Ready for buds!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 23, 2013)

Sup, erbody! Do it to it, Jig ATB!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2013)

subbed


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome everyone. The plants have really hit their stride. They are blowin up!

View attachment 2905849View attachment 2905851View attachment 2905847View attachment 2905846View attachment 2905848View attachment 2905850


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2013)

They're getting the angry spider look! That's what I call the crazy veggers. Oh I found the tops to all of your plants too! They were in my closet  rooted and ready to go for the next round


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome everyone. The plants have really hit their stride. They are blowin up!
> 
> View attachment 2905849View attachment 2905851View attachment 2905847View attachment 2905846View attachment 2905848View attachment 2905850


Beautiful Roots!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree - some of the best roots I have seen!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't think I mentioned it here. What's in my tank to get those beautiful roots:

Tap Water
DutchMaster Grow A+B
DM Zone
GenHydro pH Down

I swear by the DH Zone man... it works wonders.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

How often do you exchange the water?

How do you do that? Pump? 

Great stuff. Hydro is out there for me, but will happen.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

With this little DWC they are in I change the water every 7-10 days. It's usually used mostly up by then. To change it I just take the whole thing out and bring it to the bathtub which is about 5 feet away. When full it has 4 gallons, so any less and it's not Too heavy. At least for a young back. It's easy enough to put a water pump in with the cord hanging out. When you want to change it, just plug in the pump and run it to a bucket or all the way to a drain. That's one of the reasons I love the tube set up is the tank is totally separate from the roots, so I can mess around in there and not mess with the roots.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got a few questions about that light.if one light don't work can you change the bulb? How long the light last? If something happens to the light can you take it back to the store or is it internet sale only.are the buds tight? Will buds be big like a 1000wat hps


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

These are almost all things we are going to find out with this grow. I'm not sure about LED's and how long they last... anyone got input on that? I don't think you can change things, think it's a send back for a new one type deal. These guys are new so they are only on the internet right now. They got a 5 year warranty.

No idea on tight buds... that's the point of this grow to see if these things can grow decent buds.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did my first breeding with moonshine and a male from kens.the ken male smelled like a dead cat.so I breed him. Seeds gem and again the smell was strong for seeds.I'm loving it and I think I'm on to something jig


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

These are indeed all the things that we will see fleshed out here.

As to life, I am sure that it was one of the selling points of LEDs,
their lifespan.

Good stuff.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2013)

Led are supposed to last like 50000 hours with only like a 10% degradation. Their high initial cost is supposed to be overcome by never buying replacement bulbs and lower power consumption. I've yet to see an led grow that truly blew me away. But they are almost always journals done by some noobs that fucked something up somewhere along the way. There's been literally 2 guys I've seen with start to finish led journals that were impressive but they were pulling some pretty heavy wattage still.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

Isnt Zone like Chloramine or something?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Led are supposed to last like 50000 hours with only like a 10% degradation. Their high initial cost is supposed to be overcome by never buying replacement bulbs and lower power consumption. I've yet to see an led grow that truly blew me away. But they are almost always journals done by some noobs that fucked something up somewhere along the way. There's been literally 2 guys I've seen with start to finish led journals that were impressive but they were pulling some pretty heavy wattage still.



Ive got one runnin i plan to finish several times! haha

As for LEDs they also throw such little heat that i already know im going to be using at least 1/2 as much electricity from my AC. Ive already taken out almost 100w worth of fans i previously needed for cooling my CMH/HPS lights.

I recently took out an intake fan i had hooked up to the window because it used to have to cool my hot 400w and 600w ballasts on top of my 400w cmh bulb.

And its still almost too cold for my liking in there.



Ive always felt like heat and spectrum was the main reason people switched.

Everyone knows a "300w" panel that is claimed to replace a 1000w isnt going to do that so those claims get disregarded.

But with the same 1000w of power, replacing it with leds can get you the same or better yield and use less money on cooling your room down.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was looking at the web page jig got his light from. Hell I'm thinking about 2 of them but I'll wait to see if jigs get 2 thumbs up first b4 I kick out 1200$


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

I tried a Kessil Magenta for my whole closet. I had root problems and I supplemented the light with CFLs. The Veg phase went great but the flowers were crap from the root issue. 

I reduced the air bubbles and let the res get too warm.


Veg:








Flower:










Roots:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello xfgngfnjian. Fun name.  Welcome.

Mo, that should come with a warning. Nasty stuff.

Bassman, no idea on the zone chloramine stuff. Possibly?

Tubes are in the closet... hopefully the plants will be soon too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

They are all set up.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 25, 2013)

Firsties! Sort of!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice jig! . That looks so much better now. . I bet you are getting excited.


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2013)

gonna be awesome jig, i predict lots of dank.

flip them sooner rather than later jig, we are all dying to see led buds here! that and i have a feeling they will take off once they go into the tubes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

I would add a screen on the bottom above the rez and then fill all the screens at least half way before flipping.  I want to see some towers of bud in there... LOL 

Thats some fast growth though so shouldn't take long to fill that closet up.  I think those LEDs will make some good bud. I am just curious about density. I feel a second cabinet coming on if these lights work like we all hope they do.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 25, 2013)

Im plannin to expand my grow space if these LEDs grow as hard as i think they will. Gonna have 5 305w in a 4x8 and 2 305s in a veg 4x4 and a single one for the mother tent.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jig I think they are gonna take off in a day maybe 2.
where does the 3rd light fit into the equation?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

It's gonna fit 'in between' them kinda. Facing the back wall, so they will each face their own wall and each have 2 plants to themselves. I don't think I'll be able to mount them on the door like I hoped, we'll see though.

The enjoyed the tubes overnight. Everything is perky and settling in.

SomeGuy, I'm going to put a divider between the rez area and the grow space to block light and heat. I don't think an above or below cage will work with the LED's as they don't give off light anywhere but in front of/ below the light itself... does that make sense. THe HID's throw light every which way, but the leds are pretty directional. I think anything not in the direct light would be a waste of plant energy.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's gonna fit 'in between' them kinda. Facing the back wall, so they will each face their own wall and each have 2 plants to themselves. I don't think I'll be able to mount them on the door like I hoped, we'll see though.
> 
> The enjoyed the tubes overnight. Everything is perky and settling in.
> 
> SomeGuy, I'm going to put a divider between the rez area and the grow space to block light and heat. I don't think an above or below cage will work with the LED's as they don't give off light anywhere but in front of/ below the light itself... does that make sense. THe HID's throw light every which way, but the leds are pretty directional. I think anything not in the direct light would be a waste of plant energy.


I think toward back wall hung with others is best as door mount will shine into other panels more than anything


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes I see what you mean. I thought you would end up having one from the top but it makes more sense to have them each hit a wall. 

I also agree. You would not want them on the door. seems like there is a better way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

I am waiting for an LED Tube. LOL a direct replacement for my cool tube light...  If I do use LED I am going to have to fabricate a second cabinet to do it.

It would be horrible to have two flowering cabinets.... LOL
(sarcasm)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> I am waiting for an LED Tube. LOL a direct replacement for my cool tube light...  If I do use LED I am going to have to fabricate a second cabinet to do it.
> 
> It would be horrible to have two flowering cabinets.... LOL
> (sarcasm)


I have 2 flowering areas, but they are shrinking as I type this...(males)
one will be hazes and OG's...and other will be indicas I think


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, these rigs make me jealous....I love to tinker, and
those have a lot of that.

I will try these things, in time.

Thanks for sharing Jig!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have 2 flowering areas, but they are shrinking as I type this...(males)
> one will be hazes and OG's...and other will be indicas I think


That is probably a good plan considering the vast difference in flowering times for those two types. 

I am hoping these LED lights work out. Not just because I want the real info on these but because Jig needs a winner grow. I can already tell that he is more comfortable with Hydro.  

I have other motives though! I figure in about 3 months he will be ready for some more trading.  


Jig: Do you always run all the same strain in the tubes or have you ever run different types together in this system?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> That is probably a good plan considering the vast difference in flowering times for those two types.
> 
> I am hoping these LED lights work out. Not just because I want the real info on these but because Jig needs a winner grow. I can already tell that he is more comfortable with Hydro.
> 
> ...


Flowering time and height is my reasoning.
The indica dome are less that 50% taller than flip, but the Hazes have doubled already lol, and in less than 10 days, but they are under HPS if that makes any difference.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Jig: Do you always run all the same strain in the tubes or have you ever run different types together in this system?


I think I've done 7 or 8 runs in the tubes. only 1 was the same strain. Mostly it was 2 strains, once I ran 5 or 6 strains at once. That wasn't the best idea.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

I would like to run more of one type but have a problem wanting all types...LOL I know my yield would go up but that isnt everything all the time.... 

Tonight I move the next round up into the flower cabinet. Veg for a week or two I think then flip. Should be interesting this time. 

Heading to the hydro store on the way home for some rapid rooters and hydroton.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> I would like to run more of one type but have a problem wanting all types...LOL I know my yield would go up but that isnt everything all the time....
> 
> Tonight I move the next round up into the flower cabinet. Veg for a week or two I think then flip. Should be interesting this time.
> 
> Heading to the hydro store on the way home for some rapid rooters and hydroton.


I cant stop trying new strains, and it causes me so many issues.
right now 18 plants and 10 strains...just went down to 16 and 9 now as SM are both males


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, forgot to tell you. I got to (and like) Green Mile Hydro. It's in San Bernardino, right around the 10/ 215 intersection. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL, I am the same way Bass.

My list of breeds currently running, counting all stages,
would be embarrassing.

It is helping though, as I am taking my time, and Vegging
things out better.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, I am the same way Bass.
> 
> My list of breeds currently running, counting all stages,
> would be embarrassing.
> ...


I have had almost 20 at one time before


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

You know the problem with growing so many (FOR ME) is that one or two will be better than the rest, and I'll just wish all the other jars were that one or two good one. It's like I get to kick myself for growing so many strains for as long as the supply lasts. And the crappy stuff lasts forever, because I never want to smoke it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You know the problem with growing so many (FOR ME) is that one or two will be better than the rest, and I'll just wish all the other jars were that one or two good one. It's like I get to kick myself for growing so many strains for as long as the supply lasts. And the crappy stuff lasts forever, because I never want to smoke it.


And if u didnt grow the other ones (fav) u wouldnt think they were crappy


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You know the problem with growing so many (FOR ME) is that one or two will be better than the rest, and I'll just wish all the other jars were that one or two good one. It's like I get to kick myself for growing so many strains for as long as the supply lasts. And the crappy stuff lasts forever, because I never want to smoke it.


I've had that issue more than once...lol I can't give ish away sometimes


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have never been completely unhappy with anything I have grown... Well... except for the afgooey that looked great but wouldnt get an ant stoned. (totally weird experience to grow weed that looked dank but no high). 

So... besides that once... If it was weed I grew I was happy to shmoke it...  Now I have had dispensaries try to sell me shit that is "top shelf" that didnt come close to my worst homegrown. Gotta watch these folks in the weed business...lol! Thats why its just best to make it yourself.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

I think half the strains I grew I wasn't happy with. Bordering on non smokable for me. It wasn't the strain, it was my growing of it... but either way, too many strains to try them again. We just don't get along apparently. 

Stand out strains I've grown are: 

Oddyssey (oaksterdam), 
Honey Bee (genuity) 
Banana OG (local clone), 
Larry OG (local clone), 
Dog Kush (breeders boutique), 
and another genuity strain, had candy drop in it... forget the name.

I think that's out of about 15 strains I've tried. Actually I don't know how many strians I've run... maybe only 12. Hmmm.


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2013)

them are just crosses I made jig,not Gage green,but they do have GG in them.just some pollen chuckin


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have grown about 50 or so strains in 3 yrs that I have been growing.
I only didnt like 6-8.
Some give me headache, some paranoia, some are toooo leafy, and some taste bad.
I think biggest gripe about strains would be taste, I am really picky about TASTE.
Weird thing is when I smoked yrs ago and didnt grow, I never noticed tastes in bud, and now a strain could be perfect with no taste, or a bad taste and Ill just give it all away.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 25, 2013)

I couldn't imagine running 20 strains at once bass. That seems cray to me. I think 5 is more than enough for me to handle.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

With my new start ups, I'm at nine presently lol. Momma hunting atm...We'll see how it works out....atb!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2013)

I am around 12 and two more on the horizon, pheno surfing atm. Like you bass I have done about 50 or so in the last couple years but of them I have found maybe 5-6 that were/are worth running a few times and maybe 3 that are keepers. Only one of which I still run lol
Like I always say..... NEXT!
puff, puff, pass..... lemony, funky, piney, sweet and sour..... fuck ya!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I couldn't imagine running 20 strains at once bass. That seems cray to me. I think 5 is more than enough for me to handle.


Thats including flowering and vegging.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I am around 12 and two more on the horizon, pheno surfing atm. Like you bass I have done about 50 or so in the last couple years but of them I have found maybe 5-6 that were/are worth running a few times and maybe 3 that are keepers. Only one of which I still run lol
> Like I always say..... NEXT!
> puff, puff, pass..... lemony, funky, piney, sweet and sour..... fuck ya!
> 
> View attachment 2907532View attachment 2907533View attachment 2907534


Those look real good.
I have only one from the beginning, and added 2 more last run.
So I have Dog, Grape Krush, and some mis-labeled strain thats not blueberry but a kush that are my keepers.
The GK might be on her way out though


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

I have that many going Bass, including flowering, vegging, sprouting,
twinkling in the Burpee Tray, etc :0)

I get a kick out of popping one bean each of a slew of breeds, and
then to sex them and pick the best grower for each crop.

I have gotten a female Cheese Surprise, but The Dog, Psycho Killer,
Jacks Cleaner 2, and all the other regs are still hiding their private parts.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I have that many going Bass, including flowering, vegging, sprouting,
> twinkling in the Burpee Tray, etc :0)
> 
> I get a kick out of popping one bean each of a slew of breeds, and
> ...


I might start popping some more beans as I have males in the midst.
I might have a cheese surprise as well, but it is an old bean as well that wasnt put in fridge till last week


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

Well just got all caught up from the beginning of this one! The plants look great in the tubes man, can't wait to see it blow up!.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2013)

Got the third light in. Also started training the gals, ok... I started training one gal... tied back one branch. We're starting slowly this time.

View attachment 2908628View attachment 2908629View attachment 2908630View attachment 2908632View attachment 2908631


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

Sick. Thats what i need to do. Lol. Looks great man.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG! What is the distance from the panels to the Screens? 

That is what I LOVE about this NEW Lense-less Tech, a MUCH Better Blended spread of Light!







THIS is the Grow to WATCH! Holy Cow! I LOVE IT! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jig, these are looking awesome. I can't wait to see what these LED's do. This might be a big help to my solar shed. By the way it's all good I'm just around to learn. I'm really interested in the vert also.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2013)

I see you made a bracket to hold the perfectly even.
Awesome work dude!!


----------



## yktind (Nov 26, 2013)

Subbed!!! Vertical Is something I am looking into. For my outdoor veggies too!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2013)

Did the bracket block a vent there? 

(I make a bad stickler)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2013)

We like sticklers around here. I call it detail oriented. My wife calls it judgmental and obsessive.

Those are the 'intakes' for the fans, there are openings all over the place so they can still suck air, just not perfectly. I think it will be ok... plus this is a temporary solution. Just threw it all in there. It's not even attached to anything, just sitting in there.

And Med, it's right about 10" from each light to the screen. I'm measuring from the closest edge.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

I love it man, and with the light per plant its gonna be awesome! Also the LED looks really cool while tripping I might need to get one just for these occasions  .


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking nice there jig. Really hope these LEDs work out for you. I would think the vents will be fine on the lights. But what do I know.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 28, 2013)

WooHoo Jig-E-Fresh!

The Re-Construction of MY GrowRooms is nearing Completion! I still need to DIY the Auto Water/Drain Systems, and the other 2 LED Stations in the Back of the Room, BUT.......

I AM Sporting the 3 - Bud Boss 151's over the Plants for the WHOLE ROOM and they LOVE IT!







Peace


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving my friends!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2013)

Right back at you cowboy.  Hope you have a good time with the fam.

Looking pretty awesome in there med. I'm getting used to the pink/ purple glow.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy ThanksGiving MY Friends! I am SOoo THANKFULL for my RIU Family! 

ALL OF YOUS'E Rock! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Jig!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2013)

Hope you guys all have a great thanksgiving!! Jig you and the fam enjoy this first thanksgiving together, was just thinking about you guys and wanted to say so.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot TC. Is good to be in each other's lives.

Here's a video... I think. It's being uploaded right now, but said this will be the link. It has at least an hour to go, but it's bed time at jigs place.

Hope this works: [youtube]sy8841iuPOc[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2013)

I remember when you'd be up till all hours of the night!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too bro. Me too. :/

Computer died while uploading. Let's try this again.

EDIT: Well it is 3:20 am right now, so I still am kinda up at all hours... just not the same as before. I will most likely not go back to sleep now. I get up between 3:30 and 5:00 am these days.  Hopefully I get a nap throughout the day... then asleep by 10 or 11:00.

EDIT2: The video above should work now.


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2013)

they look great jig, but i seriously think they need to be put in to flower asap.


do you just tie them back to the screen very time they grow toward the light?
they will quadruple in size during flower( headband is usually a very lanky girls from what i've seen.)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 30, 2013)

hey jig I'm so proud of my self this is my first breeding project. I got some beans from gdp as free seeds and popped them.they were males.so one of them smelled like a dead cat so I breed it with my moonshine.even in gem the seeds smelled bad.I might be running them for a while.once I sex them its on and popping.. and I'm keeping a close eye on your led grow.I bet u love your lightbill


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jig they look great and have really taken off!!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 30, 2013)

I think you should train your top plants to grow sideways, or even out then back down the screen. I'm sure the LED isn't going to be of much use to the tops of the plants especially after they stretch. It looks like you got a inch or two you can raise the lights but its not much. Lucky they didnt stretch much on me so that can be in your favor too!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn jig those things are blowing up!!! I am very excited to see what the headband does in hydro and l.e.d.s. Keep up the great work! 

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

So when do you guys thing I should flip to 12/12. GHB got me worried and they are growing everyday, so I freaked and they got 12 hours of dark last night. Not too late to just have it be a one night stand... till later. Part of me thinks to veg them another week and then just pull whatever extra material I don't want... the other part of me things I'll have an absolute mess by then.

I'm not really happy with the positioning of the lights compared to the pipes. Seems like I didn't do a good job making them hit the plants strait on. I think the tubes should be closer together... the levels I mean. Not sure.

Oh... and the other day when I said the lights were 10" from the screens. I was talking about the screens on the walls. They are only about 5" from the screens in front of the tubes.

Today was a first. I woke up on my own. Not to a crying baby. Guess I slept through the middle of the night feeding, and she is sleeping longer these days. It was a crazy feeling to just become awake. I remembered it. I enjoyed it. Then promptly got in a fight with my wife.  ALways a party over here, hahahaha. But for real, things are good I suppose.

Peace my friends.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 1, 2013)

And was the fight because you slept through the night feeding?!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

No way... that might almost make sense. It was wayyyyy more irrational than that. And I'm not saying it was her doing all the irrationality... I _may_ have played a little part in the action as well.

So what do you think about flipping?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

Let it veg and trim back if you have to. . Thats my 2cents on the vert scrog. . 



***who said anything in marraige is rational?? Lol. ***.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Jig, do you think the LEDs will make the plants stretch like growing in HPS? I would veg a little longer cause I dont think they will stretch as much as they would if grown in HPS, I could be wrong. Either way whether you flip now or next week they look so healthy!


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 1, 2013)

WooHoo Jiggy!

So I finished putting together my new Hydro/SIP System and took pics to Journal... then I saw your video and how Well the plants were doing THAT Close to the Panels, so I immediately went in and Lowered them to 12 inches from the Tops.

I would Veg longer and tie the plants Horizontaly to fill more of the screen, but them again... You are taking Closet LED Growing to a NEW Level... I got NO-One to compare to! WooHoo! You are a TRAILBLAZER my Friend!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a LOT for the input guys. It's much appreciated. I'll let them go a little longer.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a LOT for the input guys. It's much appreciated. I'll let them go a little longer.


Yeah I think running fewer than usual you have more horizontal room than usual .


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

It's true bassman, I'm a little out of sorts running 6 instead of the 10. I think it's better this way for sure, but it's odd having the extra horizontal space.

You know I was thinking... this vert setup might not be that great/ fitting for these panels. Before I was taking advantage of the fact the HID bulbs kicked light out 360 degrees. It seems I'm trying to fit a square peg into a round hole, quite litterally. I wonder if running a flat grow wouldn't be better... just line these lights up and put them above the plants like most folks. That would be quite boring, but might work better.

Any thoughts?

Here's some pics from 2 days ago.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 5, 2013)

Considering how WONDERFUL things are going.... I would NOT change a thing! Much can be learned from venturing Outside the Box, which makes you a TRUE Pioneer!

But in the SAME Spirit... follow your Gut! You are a GIFT to US in your sharing.

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Well that doesnt' help, hahaha. I do appreciate the words though. Oh man I'm excited to see how these puppies do in flower (the panels I mean). I'm really really really hoping they make me happy. Only one way to find out.

How are things going over there Med? I don't know if I said on your thread or not, but I'm digging the new setup you put in. Nice and clean looking.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

what you said made sense to me, they only put out light in one direction so using them vertically is not going to be any more beneficial. however, the fact that you are using more canopy area does in fact mean you are using the lights better. i can't say what i mean but i'll try a simpler way.

you will get more yield doing what you are doing than if you just ran all 3 lights in a horizontal set up with plants under them in that little space.

gonna be interesting in a few weeks time when they are getting chunky. still not flipped?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Not yet. Today or tomorrow. I think it's gonna be a mess in there... but at least I will not be saying at the end, "I wish I would have let them veg longer".

And I suppose you are right. Or rather, you are right. The canopy space is remarkably bigger. The screens I have in there a HUGE compared to the 7 sq. ft. I could cram in there horizontally. I need to figure out a more effective way of training / growing the plants to get at that light. I think the second grow will be an improvement. (not that this grow has anything wrong with it).


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree. I would flip in a few days. I think its all looking pretty great. I would keep the vert screens as i think you would lose yeild also. Small tweaks rather than huge changes is all i think youll need. I am dying to see finished product with these lights though.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 5, 2013)

Man I haven't seen pics in a while those things have bushes out well bro. Tying them around horizontally would be awesome. Definitely a good utilizing of the space. The lighting aspect will be more apparent in the coming weeks. You gotta have 20 sq ft min using the screens. I would agree on the veg too. Kinda hard to reverse time and add veg time to the girls after try are finished. Plus you have the extra space running 6. I second (or whatever number the discussion is at) for vegging a couple more days.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking at the walls and anywhere near the closet, I think light is strong enough in there inline with fixtures and not.
They are happy thats for sure!


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well that doesnt' help, hahaha. I do appreciate the words though. Oh man I'm excited to see how these puppies do in flower (the panels I mean). I'm really really really hoping they make me happy. Only one way to find out.
> 
> How are things going over there Med? I don't know if I said on your thread or not, but I'm digging the new setup you put in. Nice and clean looking.


WooHoo! Dont be in a RUSH to switch to 12/12! From what I have seen from this technology, these LED Panels should put out Budz VERY Similar to HPS size, but with WAY MORE Frost! I would continue tying them during 12/12 stretch, just keep an eye on the Humidity as they Foliate. With SOooo Much foliage, the transpiration is bound to drive UP the Humidity, (another) reason why I LOVE Defoliation!

Thank You for the Testimony! I am HOPING this Combo of Principles works as Tweaked and Imagined! I plan to run my Tree Farm (HPS Room), with the same 1/2 Gallon containers, just in individual Buckets. I did not set-up the Autowater in there for this run since I Knew I would be swapping rooms mid stream. Here is a pic of one being fed/wicked up ONLY, with NO frequent top feed and drain (wick).













Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ Med, whats inside that bucket?
I see a soil-less mix it seems, then into the bucket??


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2013)

I think first that they look great!! Now secondly I think you are over thinking it, its not a square peg in a round whole, its a square peg in a square closet . I'm certain each of those lights is effectively covering the wall it is faced at with great useable light. The difference is that you have 3 flat lights instead of 1 round HID. Those plants all look super happy, and like they are going to fill up every last inch of space you have in that closet! It sure seemed like that cut stretched a fair bit for chaka.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think first that they look great!! Now secondly I think you are over thinking it, its not a square peg in a round whole, its a square peg in a square closet . I'm certain each of those lights is effectively covering the wall it is faced at with great useable light. The difference is that you have 3 flat lights instead of 1 round HID. Those plants all look super happy, and like they are going to fill up every last inch of space you have in that closet! It sure seemed like that cut stretched a fair bit for chaka.


I agree, and also the round bulb would be illuminating the door un-necessarily, where your 3 fixtures light the 3 walls only.

So lose some here, but gain some there.


----------



## Bezerker (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm subbing up but it looks like I've missed most of it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bezerker said:


> I'm subbing up but it looks like I've missed most of it


Just beginning bro


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think first that they look great!! Now secondly I think you are over thinking it, its not a square peg in a round whole, its a square peg in a square closet . I'm certain each of those lights is effectively covering the wall it is faced at with great useable light. The difference is that you have 3 flat lights instead of 1 round HID. Those plants all look super happy, and like they are going to fill up every last inch of space you have in that closet! It sure seemed like that cut stretched a fair bit for chaka.


It actually grew the fastest but stretched the least. That plant was the largest going into flower and its now my shortest plant. Although it is kinda spread out now so some height is lost there.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2013)

I stand corrected, it may have just seemed that way from it starting out so big. I didn't mean stretch in a negative way by the way, just as in growing alot after the flip, which again must have been my misconception.


----------



## Bezerker (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy days mate


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

My moms leaving me and the baby. She was visiting for a couple days while wife was away. I'm terribly sad to see her go. 

Welcome to the party Bezerker. Like Bassman said things are just getting started.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

Awww.. I know its nice to see mom Jig. Its also nice to have an extra set of willing hands to hold the bubba.  my mom just had her knee cap replaced yesterday.  At least this is her last surgery for a while.... we hope.. 

BTW When are we holiday partying? LOL


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0m_giioppT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_giioppT4[/video]


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> @ Med, whats inside that bucket?
> I see a soil-less mix it seems, then into the bucket??


That one has Coco/Perlite, but I Usually run with straight Turface. I use Microfiber Wicks in all my containers to drain the PWT (Perched Water Table) OUT of the bucket so I can feed them Frequently without restricting the O2. That plant was not Top Fed, so it Pulled the Nutes up TO the Roots from the Bucket below via MicroFiber Cloth. It is a Super Simple way to grow. Early Veg requires almost NO Attention as the Res created like the pic below is almost like growing in a Hempy Bucket (using Turface instead of Perlite)! WooHoo!







Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> That one has Coco/Perlite, but I Usually run with straight Turface. I use Microfiber Wicks in all my containers to drain the PWT (Perched Water Table) OUT of the bucket so I can feed them Frequently without restricting the O2. That plant was not Top Fed, so it Pulled the Nutes up TO the Roots from the Bucket below via MicroFiber Cloth. It is a Super Simple way to grow. Early Veg requires almost NO Attention as the Res created like the pic below is almost like growing in a Hempy Bucket (using Turface instead of Perlite)! WooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am lost, but sounds very intriguing!!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Just fuckin WOOHOO it up and you'll understand Bassman!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 5, 2013)

Very interesting method, MedScientist! I've wondered about using a wicking system, and see you are having wonderful results. ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> That one has Coco/Perlite, but I Usually run with straight Turface. I use Microfiber Wicks in all my containers to drain the PWT (Perched Water Table) OUT of the bucket so I can feed them Frequently without restricting the O2. That plant was not Top Fed, so it Pulled the Nutes up TO the Roots from the Bucket below via MicroFiber Cloth. It is a Super Simple way to grow. Early Veg requires almost NO Attention as the Res created like the pic below is almost like growing in a Hempy Bucket (using Turface instead of Perlite)! WooHoo!
> 
> Peace


I love simple. It seems complicated sometimes in the explaining, but that's why i love my setup. It's so easy.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love simple. It seems complicated sometimes in the explaining, but that's why i love my setup. It's so easy.


Hehehe, I didnt say it was a Simple System to Create, just a Simple System to USE! The Science in Building might be considered Complicated, but only in relation to the putting the different principles in ONE Whole System. My only job is Maintaining the Res, minus Res Changes! WooHoo! I LOVE that part! Add Only with NO Res Changes!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

Tried a compost pile this time to see what would happen:










I am very happy with the results 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> Hehehe, I didnt say it was a Simple System to Create, just a Simple System to USE! The Science in Building might be considered Complicated, but only in relation to the putting the different principles in ONE Whole System. My only job is Maintaining the Res, minus Res Changes! WooHoo! I LOVE that part! Add Only with NO Res Changes!


I'm pretty much the same way, only need to worry about the rez and I don't change the water,just add to it. I like the way you work. 



Mohican said:


> Tried a compost pile this time to see what would happen:


I think it worked Mo!!! Love those pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Tried a compost pile this time to see what would happen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is your temps like mo. we are at 70s day adnd 60s night. we had a cold snap and it frosted two days but went right back up.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Over here we are sub 30s at night.
Last night was 25 or 26*
I have 2 studs out there getting their pollen ready though still


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

did some one say pollen  fun night we will see if it takes. didnt have much so i mixed with flour


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

This is from someguy's thread today



Mohican said:


> Thanks! That Sativa just keeps going as long as the weather allows. Since the rain has been sparse this fall I can let her keep going. It was sunny, clear, and 67 here today. It was 61 when I took the pic. It will dip down to the 40's tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

good deal i have figured i am going to be good here. now i just need land, and we are working on it now. we found 13 acres we like and we are trying to work some thing out. the average bank will not lend on anything over 5 some now we have to do some looking


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck with the land


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> good deal i have figured i am going to be good here. now i just need land, and we are working on it now. we found 13 acres we like and we are trying to work some thing out. the average bank will not lend on anything over 5 some now we have to do some looking


The FHA finances farm or rural tracts with 95% financing.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

i am a vfw so i am going to get a hold of the local vets and see who they use. well off to order some beans.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am a vfw so i am going to get a hold of the local vets and see who they use. well off to order some beans.


Did you try the Wally World prepaid card?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

i was but i put the money on one i had, and paypal didn't like the billing and shipping address being different. i got it done.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i was but i put the money on one i had, and paypal didn't like the billing and shipping address being different. i got it done.


So many issue with financial institutions.
How dare then tell us how and or where to spend our own money!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Speaking of financial institutions.... not sure if you guys read the news much, but there is this new policy the IRS is enforcing on foreign banks. We (the US govt) are obligating foreign banks to disclose all financial information of US citizens living in their country. (if they have at least $50k in the bank)

I guess the number of people who have denounced their citizenship has more than tripled since 2 years ago over it. A friend of mine is seriously considering denouncing himself.

I don't know enough about the interworkings of money to have an opinion... just thought it a wild development.

I will say this... as a country we sure aren't making too many friends around the world.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I will say this... as a country we sure aren't making too many friends around the world.


.....and they are making even less at home.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of financial institutions.... not sure if you guys read the news much, but there is this new policy the IRS is enforcing on foreign banks. We (the US govt) are obligating foreign banks to disclose all financial information of US citizens living in their country. (if they have at least $50k in the bank)
> 
> I guess the number of people who have denounced their citizenship has more than tripled since 2 years ago over it. A friend of mine is seriously considering denouncing himself.
> 
> ...


I think our Govt is greedy and extremely invasive.

I honestly have nothing positive to say about our elected officials nor the system they represent.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2013)

I second that Bass.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think our Govt is greedy and extremely invasive.
> 
> I honestly have nothing positive to say about our elected officials nor the system they represent.


I like their roads.  hmmmm. And I like the national parks. Yep, I think that's it lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2013)

Government is hard. Trying to make everybody happy is nearly impossible.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

I find it hard keeping 2 people happy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

you can't make every body happy, but what the hell are they thinking. they are running us in to the ground at full steam, and mine, jig, and everybody's kids are going to pay


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

True dat holla back ^
The song that comes to my mind from this conversation,,, also speaks for how I feel.
[video=youtube;Px1ZwHsIRjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px1ZwHsIRjE[/video]

It's like seeing a car crash from inside the car
The driver's got his head craned back he's telling you a joke
You see the bus on collision course
You point your arm and turn your head and wait for the impact

This is the feeling we learn to live with in North America
The morning headlines always accompanied with sweat and nausea
Every week another puzzle piece gets permanently glued into place

We see the iceberg from 15 miles away
The captain orders the ship to "stay the course"
"Full speed ahead" shouts the accurst 
The next thing we heard was, "rich women and children first"
The ship is listing, the captain's placing blame on the iceberg
"That berg attacked us, I am declaring war on the Arctic"
Who could ever have predicted the greatest ship could so easily sink (duh)

Lifeboats are useless without rescue
The only ships show up for salvage
When setting sail on the St. Louis
We all knew what consequences could be
With the crew we had at the controls
There's no harborage for the USA-holes
I doubt there's a benign God to save our souls
Cuz no one else is gonna save the USA-holes







Hey jig Im getting somewhat caught up here, loooooking fantabulous brotha!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Government is hard. Trying to make everybody happy is nearly impossible.


I think they want the illusion of trying to make up happy, all the while the only have their own interests at heart


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2013)

Putins Speech on Feb. 04, 2013
> This is one time our elected leaders should pay attention to the advice of Vladimir Putin....
> On February 4th, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:
> "In Russia live Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, then we advise them to go to those places where that's the state law. Russia does not need minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell 'discrimination'. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of most minorities. When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the national interest first, observing that the minorities are not Russians.
> The politicians in the Duma gave Putin a five minute standing ovation.

food for thought


cof


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think they want the illusion of trying to make up happy, all the while the only have their own interests at heart



Might as well be the definition of capitalism hahaha 

Make the consumers think theyre getting a good deal because all the corporations agree to sell at a certain level which is way too high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Putin&#8217;s Speech on Feb. 04, 2013
> > This is one time our elected leaders should pay attention to the advice of Vladimir Putin....
> > On February 4th, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:
> > "In Russia live Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, then we advise them to go to those places where that's the state law. Russia does not need minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell 'discrimination'. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of most minorities. When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the national interest first, observing that the minorities are not Russians.
> ...


 i agree i don't see way we can't go back to all just being plain old Americans no matter what color or religion you are. I thought that was the point. then as Americans we have to stop giving our resources away and get our shit straight as a country.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i agree i don't see way we can't go back to all just being plain old Americans no matter what color or religion you are. I thought that was the point. then as Americans we have to stop giving our resources away and get our shit straight as a country.


I think our country has a strange place in the world seeing as how it came to be. There's no moral ground for anyone to stand on when the foundations of our nation are soaked in blood.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 6, 2013)

I see we are on a political note tonight huh? Ill throw my 2 cents in. America as a whole is no different than any civilization throughout history. The original intention was honorable but over the course of time, both short and long term, those intentions have morphed into the negative aspects of human nature. Greed is enivtable when it comes to human nature so it only makes sense that the civilization as a whole becomes greedy. Some forms of government discourage this aspect while others encourage it (capitalism). Not to say capitalism is good nor bad but merely an operating system for a group of people. All forms of government should work in theory. We all know, however, that they eventually fail and rebuild. The only question really is when will capitalism fail. All systems have their flaws and govern the people under them with using similar tactics. A smaller group of individuals holding power over a larger group. So it only makes sense that there is a disconnect between the two groups. As the small group has its interests, the larger group's will not always align as the larger group has far more interests than the smaller. Seems the only way to govern people is to restrict their perceived freedom. From a philosophical/sociological standpoint, there is no true freedom in any system, short of living in a cave secluded from the outside world. The system which governs gives options and essentially propaganda that the general public holds to be freedom and truth. 

Rant over.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

Well said bro.

Here's what's up in the closet. I flipped the switch yesterday, so last night was their first (really second) night of 12 hours dark. I'm stoked to see what these lights can do in flower. Fingers crossed.

[Youtube]9HmqgxRVFeM[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2013)

now that's a jig grow..


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh fck ya man, those girls are some bushy beasts!! Great node spacing and color, it warms the heart .


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 7, 2013)

There coming along nicely ..looking very bushy in there jig..what kind of stretch you expecting on them?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not expecting much stretch at all really. Hopefully they stretch a little to fill things in, but we'll see.

It feels really good to open the door and see this instead of the sad plants that were there earlier in the year.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2013)

I gotta imagine it feels insanely good . I know how upset I've got at times when my garden wasn't doing what it was supposed to, and inturn how great I've felt when it was back on track!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2013)

Jig you have got it dialed in!

Those lights are phenomenal! Look at that beautiful deep forest green color! The fan leaves are getting huge!

Great job - the waterfall sound is so soothing 

What nutes are you using? Did you add any CalMag? Are you noticing any changes in nute use from LED light?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

I use Dutch Master nutes. Veg A+B, Silica, Zone and as you mentioned a little Cal-Mag. I'm using tap water, but a few people mentioned adding some calcium, or magnesium, one of those... so I did. Not too much, only like 3mL per gallon. They are a great color, and the big leaves are amazing. I don't measure ppms and am running different strains, so hard to compare about nute use... but if anything I would say they are less hungry than they were before. Might be down to temps being that they are cooler now??? This is where I don't know much. I just follow the nutrient calendar for the most part... add a little less or a little more if they look burnt or hungry. I shouldn't admit it... but I still haven't pH'd the water since giving them a new mix the other day. They seem alright, I'm sure it's ok. lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 7, 2013)

who needs to Ph? ....lol! 

They look ready I agree man. Today was day 1 for both of us! This is gonna be fun. 

Ever decide what we gonna do with our little deal? So many to choose from.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2013)

Everything is on par for another awesome Jig grow!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

Cant I get a WOOT!


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well said bro.
> 
> Here's what's up in the closet. I flipped the switch yesterday, so last night was their first (really second) night of 12 hours dark. I'm stoked to see what these lights can do in flower. Fingers crossed.
> 
> [Youtube]9HmqgxRVFeM[/Youtube]


gorgeous ladies jig, glad to see you back in the land of green.

they grew a lot in that last week or so didn't they?.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2013)

WOot WOOt!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes they have indeed gotten a bit bigger. we'll see if I made a big mistake letting them go the extra week or so. It's a bit crowded already and there aren't any buds yet.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

in theory they shouldn't stretch too much, but reality is, you are going to find out pretty soon lol. i actually think it will be your best yield from the tubes.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 7, 2013)

hahaha they have to make a next gen noise canceler for video cameras for indoor growers. Every video sounds the same hummmmmmmmmmmmmm followed by someone trying to speak over it haha. If only we didnt need so much air movement. Ive tried with programs and they all fuck up the voice too much. hahaha

Nice video jig! that things gettin even bigger and i thought it couldnt!!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2013)

I think you're fucked! I still say train em sideways even if they end up in a dark corner I think they'll get more light than if you let them go up. Or up then out, the beauty of having a screen to tie off to!


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats ALOT of Growth for 4 days! Yep, I lowered my Panels again after the Last Video! Thanks for the Help! Hehehe WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Jig - where were you posting about the lenses and guitar? I want to post a pic there.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

It was on the 600.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well said bro.
> 
> Here's what's up in the closet. I flipped the switch yesterday, so last night was their first (really second) night of 12 hours dark. I'm stoked to see what these lights can do in flower. Fingers crossed.
> 
> [Youtube]9HmqgxRVFeM[/Youtube]


Damn they blew up! Real interested to see what the lights do now. Keep up the great work!

Peace
FM


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 7, 2013)

The girls look lush bud. Nice node spacing. Might wanna get going tying though man. Gonna be tough to control in a week. Just thought I'd tell ya, I ended up switching my screen around so I can tie the girls back to the screen. Also cleaned out the tent a little. I got a couple monsters in there right now. I'll try to get some pics up. 

Looks like you're enjoy the fruits of the tubes again. Hope the girls continue to do well under the LED.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

I wonder if the big fan leaves are a response to the light intensity. Protecting the plant from the high dose of light? LEDs are tuned to the perfect photosynthesis frequencies. You can usually see this when the lights are on and the leaves look black (no reflected light - it's all absorbed). The buds are going to be huge! Is it smelling skunky?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I was thinking big fans were a sign of low light levels thus needing bigger leafs to capture more light, funny how we can see things so differently just because. I do think its more of a genetic thing though, jmo.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2013)

A stick with no leaves is a stick and requires less water than an actual plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I was thinking big fans were a sign of low light levels thus needing bigger leafs to capture more light, funny how we can see things so differently just because. I do think its more of a genetic thing though, jmo.


 i agree my pw#1 they are tiny and GDP they are huge


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wonder if the big fan leaves are a response to the light intensity. Protecting the plant from the high dose of light? LEDs are tuned to the perfect photosynthesis frequencies. You can usually see this when the lights are on and the leaves look black (no reflected light - it's all absorbed). The buds are going to be huge! Is it smelling skunky?


I have noticed that 2 clones from same plant 1 indoors under hps, and 1 outdoors under sun, the outdoor one will have much more foilage.
At least this my experience with it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wonder if the big fan leaves are a response to the light intensity. Protecting the plant from the high dose of light? LEDs are tuned to the perfect photosynthesis frequencies. You can usually see this when the lights are on and the leaves look black (no reflected light - it's all absorbed). The buds are going to be huge! Is it smelling skunky?


I think the large leaves are a sign of health, not necessarily the fatness of them... but like you guys said, it's also a strain thing. I saw an RIU member buckethead grow an SLH with the biggest leaves I ever seen. They were the size of a basketball, it was crazy. And it was a closet/ tent grow, not some outdoor monster in the jungle. Cool you mentioned the wavelengths being just on for photosynthesis. These leaves look perfectly black in the light, so like you said, all the color is getting absorbed. Trips me out how black is all colors and white is the absence of color. Would seem the other way around. Or is it and I'm confused lol. I just smoked.

It's time for family bath time. Super fun. Mostly I hold her while mom and her make cute faces at each other. It's about as good as it gets with having a baby. We had a good time out today going grocery shopping. Also picked up some padded envelopes for a possible delivery heading out soon.

I tied back and pruned 4 plants really well. Still need to get at the plants on the back wall. I think this is going to work. 

Thanks to everyone for following along and commenting. It's really nice to have all the company.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

black is no color reflected so it is all colors of sorts i guess


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it's strain dependant. That's an early skunk, up to 11 finger leaves so far.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I think it's strain dependant. That's an early skunk, up to 11 finger leaves so far.








She looks really healthy.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a wonder she's not dead. Poor girl has had it rough lol. 
Threw her in the corner to slow her down some. Gonna take a few more cuttings from her and throw her into flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

She's a beauty for sure. If that's what you throw in a corner, I'm guessing the plants you take care of are even prettier. Nice plant.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2013)

Malawi Indoor:









Outdoor:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

That second indoor shot looks plastic. Can't get much more perfect. Nice leaf pics. Thanks for sharing.

It's really really cold here.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Same size?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

we posted at the same time. does that make us psychic blood brothers. haha, that's actually from a movie, psychic blood brothers. Tell me ONE of you guys has seen D.C. Cab. Mo, Gen... anyone?

I love that movie so much. It was our favorite in the family growing up. It's still good after all these years.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2013)

Outdoor got way bigger. I did have root/rez issues on the indoor.






How was the wind up there today? I thought somebody ripped a couple of my small plants. They had just blown off of the porch! Added more SS and poured rainwater on them 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

It's windy as anything up here. Not good for us either as the house is super drafty. When it's cold but still the house warms up nicely. When it's windy like this we need to huddle around the fire and heater. The snow is all frozen and hard. I seriously don't know how people live in places that are super cold like Minnesota or Alaska, etc. I just don't get it. I hate this cold. If it were like this more we'd have to move. But it's beautiful 300 days of the year, so we'll deal.

Good thing the plants are still there.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2013)

I was on a road trip into the midwest last week, holy shit it was cold in the heartland! Your not kidding jig, it's hard to see how people thrive in the bitter cold. It's like a tundra there basically it will freeze everything solid till April, maybe not as snowy as Alaska but negative temps and the like. Brrrr, makes me cold just remembering it. Some parts of Colorado are like that but that's why I moved.... 

Weatherstrip those drafts mango, winters here!

Nice bushes you have there! What a great start, you may have to set up a yo-yo system like whodat with such big girlies! 

puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

its cold here like 45, so i can not bitch to much. the wind is a blowing like a sob here


----------



## Bezerker (Dec 10, 2013)

Its 19°C here and I'm freezing!!! How does that work at all?

Plants are looking sweet mate. Good job.

Smoke - Eat - Sleep - Repeat


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking nice jig. 

The highest high temp forecast for the next 7 days is 25 f on my hill.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

We had a guy here in the USA run for president who's slogan was "The Rent is Too Damn High". Well... I may run for president myself and my slogan would be "It's Too Damn Cold". Not sure what my agenda would be other than to warm things up lol.

I seriously don't understand people living like this. I mean, if I lived in Siberia, I don't care what it would take... I would get my ass to a warmer climate. brrrrrr Maybe they are used to it. This San Diego boy is used to 350 days of sun, with the other few being partly cloudy. And I'm with you Bezerker... 19 C is cold to me. -3 C is just stupid. And I know my complaints are about weather a lot of the country has to deal with quite a bit, I don't care. They should be complaining too haha.

The plants are stretching just a little bit. Nothing major. I tied a few more branches back, and need to tie a few more back still. It's looking good in there. I'll snap a pic or two when the day is starting. Sleeping baby and wife in there now. Yeah... I make them sleep in the grow room.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

Well its like 20F here and ya its cold. I'm sure my heat bill will be outrageous this month. I will say as someone that grew up with cold weather and snow....you do get used to it, and it reeeeeally helps if you have stuff to do. I used to get to snowboard in the winter, and it made me look forward to it. Now I live far enough away from any good places that I haven't boarded in the last several years and no winter and the cold are not as much fun.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

It was 25 when I took kids to school this morning.
I(like everyday) wore nylon shorts and a sweatshirt and some leather sandals.
My hands getting cold is the biggest prob I have, other than than I like cold over hot any day.

A bit challenging driving with the windows frozen and no glasses on my face though.

If it was snowing here my story would prolly be different


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

That sounds about right bassman. There's a guy who walks down my street dressed like that. First time yesterday I have ever seen him wear shoes. lol


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Id never heard of nylon shorts so I did a quick google search. Something like this Bass?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm thinking mesh shorts is what I call em. Basketball shorts maybe.

when I moved into a place in l.a. The previous tenent still had his international male catalog sent. It was always fun times when that arrived.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2013)

What's the grey thing sticking out in the front of the shorts bass? 

(Like how I act like that's him?)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

lol
The shorts I have on today say that they wick away sweat fast or something.
I got them for running outdoors in summer, but I still wear em now. 
And even though they were black, but now are a purpley brownish black.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Id never heard of nylon shorts so I did a quick google search. Something like this Bass?
> View attachment 2924005View attachment 2924006


Why arent you wearing your Gold Watch while posing in your underwear?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

Wtf is that grey thing?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought shorts like that would atleast be tagless.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe a bookmark lol, an answer from a bookworm lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wtf is that grey thing?


Its Chaka's address book!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 10, 2013)

Way to funny guys, I love it. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 10, 2013)

You mofos are fuckin crazy!!! Lol I love it! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

You'd never know we weren't all 13. Haha.

and welcome back cowboy, forgot to say the other day. I was wondering where you were. I missed seeing you around. Glad you made it home safe. Just in time to freeze. Assuming its cold where you are too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> lol
> The shorts I have on today say that they wick away sweat fast or something.
> I got them for running outdoors in summer, but I still wear em now.
> And even though they were black, but now are a purpley brownish black.


how did you drive with no glasses? your eyes must not be as bad as my old lady's. Her scrip is 8 diopters legally blind starts at 5. sup it looks like a porn theater ticket. you been kicking it with PeeWee?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> how did you drive with no glasses? your eyes must not be as bad as my old lady's. Her scrip is 8 diopters legally blind starts at 5. sup it looks like a porn theater ticket. you been kicking it with PeeWee?


My eyes are so bad that they had to cancel my order and redo it because the script was too high for polycarbonate lenses they told me.
I have gotten my license taken from DMV for my vision, and they sent me to eye dr, and I forged his evaluation to get my license restored after an very inclusive behind the wheel test.

Driving without glasses is a REAL challenge, but I did it.

I cant read the biggest letters with my left eye at all, right eye isnt much better but if I had 2 left eyes I would need a dog to walk.
They told me my eyes are so bad surgery wont help, and no one will do it for em.

My lenses are 7 btw from what I heard when they told me they couldnt make em in poly with a bifocal.

-------sph----cyl----axis--prism--add
OD--+6.75---2.75--135---na----+.75
OS--+7.00---2.25--040---na----+.75


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Jig, this is the final product of what you are growing now! Hope you dont mind me posting it on your thread. 


Headband
View attachment 2924446

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

yea my wife is bad. no surgery for her just $300 lenses. i can slap her with my dick and she cant see it coming, and thats hard to do


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea my wife is bad. no surgery for her just $300 lenses. i can slap her with my dick and she cant see it coming, and thats hard to do


You just left yourself wide open for that one....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah my glasses from Kaiser are $275


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You just left yourself wide open for that one....lol


 i got no worries here man


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 4 - 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

you going to do any clean up or just let them rock. oh yea they look fantastic jig.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking great and not even a slight burnt tip to be seen!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

Its a jungle out there.... I mean in there.... lol! They look awesome, so lush and full.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> you going to do any clean up or just let them rock. oh yea they look fantastic jig.


If you mean trim them back, they have probably lost about 30-40% of their leaves/ branches/ etc already, and each is tied back to the screen an average of 6 times. I need to do more work as they have stretched a little. Might supercrop another top.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If you mean trim them back, they have probably lost about 30-40% of their leaves/ branches/ etc already, and each is tied back to the screen an average of 6 times. I need to do more work as they have stretched a little. Might supercrop another top.


yea the under brush so to speak. i need to do some test with mine and see what it dose.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

seems like there is no slowing them down. I am amazed how much quicker their growth is in hydro and your feeding regiment. That closet is going to be jammed packed. Awesome work Jig!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

i'd say it's already jam packed!, lookin fantastic. if you can get the nugs as nice as fm's jig you are gonna be well stocked with dank for a while


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2013)

Crammed is a good word for it, dang! Superbeasto!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 11, 2013)

That's looks great jig. I think I'll second ghb's comment...all set for a while.


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol, weren't you worried about it "not" filling up your closet. Looks great man. 

Can't wait to see what those LED's do in flower. Have you noticed a difference from HPS? or Electricity?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

Once you start getting giant buds on those beasts there will be no room left!


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Dec 11, 2013)

wow.
looking great.
sub'd!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey MasterOfTheJuice! I love your name. My Grandma used to love to get French Dips from Phillipe's in LA. She called the stuff that came with it Ah Juice. Me and my wife sorta made it like AHhhhhh yeah... but with juice. So like Ahhhhhhh juice. So yeah... I'm always saying juice. Plus I love juice. Get 3 half gallon cartons a week. Glad I'm not diabetic.

ytkind... the biggest difference in things is the temps. Things are super cool with the LED's and since I don't have to use a giant fan the temps at night are higher. I used to have a 30 degree spread from night to day. On extreme days it would go 35+ difference. These days it's below 20 degrees F difference between the coldest and warmest. The smaller fan allows more humidity in the closet which is helping I think. The nodes are closer than I've ever had during veg before. Aside from that the plants are just happier, most likely due to the things I mentioned above.

And mo you are right. I think I'm going to scoot the lights back towards the door and angle them so I get a little more room... it's a rapidly shrinking space.

Baby's first trip to see Santa tonight. She's got her special Christmas outfit on and everything.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey MasterOfTheJuice! I love your name. My Grandma used to love to get French Dips from Phillipe's in LA. She called the stuff that came with it Ah Juice. Me and my wife sorta made it like AHhhhhh yeah... but with juice. So like Ahhhhhhh juice. So yeah... I'm always saying juice. Plus I love juice. Get 3 half gallon cartons a week. Glad I'm not diabetic.
> 
> ytkind... the biggest difference in things is the temps. Things are super cool with the LED's and since I don't have to use a giant fan the temps at night are higher. I used to have a 30 degree spread from night to day. On extreme days it would go 35+ difference. These days it's below 20 degrees F difference between the coldest and warmest. The smaller fan allows more humidity in the closet which is helping I think. The nodes are closer than I've ever had during veg before. Aside from that the plants are just happier, most likely due to the things I mentioned above.
> 
> ...


My son's first visit with Santa didnt go so well. Its fun and the memories are unforgettable. Have a good time Jig!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

good times. a lot of first out there for her


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2013)

I swear every time i stop by that closet of yours just gets even more luscious than before. If the flower cycle is at all like this or even close than, I cant even put it in words. Awesome man. peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a feeling it's going to just keep getting more and more insane. And my good planning skills, just figured out when harvest time is, 8 weeks of 12/12 will be Jan 31. That would be fine except I'm due to be out of town for 10 days around Jan 21-31. Uhhhhhhhhh.... anyone want to come house sit for about 10 days in January?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have a feeling it's going to just keep getting more and more insane. And my good planning skills, just figured out when harvest time is, 8 weeks of 12/12 will be Jan 31. That would be fine except I'm due to be out of town for 10 days around Jan 21-31. Uhhhhhhhhh.... anyone want to come house sit for about 10 days in January?


FYI mine took 10 weeks to finish bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

Was that in soil? I don't even know what you grow in bro. How ignorant is that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was that in soil? I don't even know what you grow in bro. How ignorant is that.


Not ignorant at all bro! Yes I grow in soil, although I do believe hydro grows finish faster.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

It's official.

I should have listened to you GHB. The closet is a fucking mess. It's cool though, not complaining, just pretty amazed at the amount of plant in my closet. If things actually go all the way to harvest I should have a shit ton of buds. At this rate though I think the plants are going to take over control and possibly harvest me come Jan.

Will get pics and a video up in a bit. I'm working on tying them back at the mo.

Talk about a fucking jungle. You can call me George.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a shot before I begin.


and here's a pic from the other day answering your question doc... i pulled this stuff in one session. I've probably had 4 or 5 sessions like this one. A couple of them I pulled more than shown here. Shown, that's a funny word I don't know I've ever used before. It doesn't even seem like a real word now, but spell checker ain't giving me shit. Of course spell checker just let me write ain't... so not sure how much I trust spell checkers english. Sorry spell checker, I will not capitalize english as long as you think ain't is a word. Ain't ain't a word.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2013)

ain't.............................................




that room is right,im glad you are testing them lights out,cause I would have been put a hps in.....you rock.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's a shot before I begin.
> View attachment 2927453
> 
> and here's a pic from the other day answering your question doc... i pulled this stuff in one session. I've probably had 4 or 5 sessions like this one. A couple of them I pulled more than shown here. Shown, that's a funny word I don't know I've ever used before. It doesn't even seem like a real word now, but spell checker ain't giving me shit. Of course spell checker just let me write ain't... so not sure how much I trust spell checkers english. Sorry spell checker, I will not capitalize english as long as you think ain't is a word. Ain't ain't a word.
> View attachment 2927457


I like were this grow is going jiggy ur daddy be proud...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 13, 2013)

They don't look to have stretched too much either jig. Reminds me of my first grow (the jungle). Did you take the lights down just to get in there?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

you make clones from them or you just get new ones next go out there. boy wouldn't that be the life.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 13, 2013)

WooHoo! Dang Jiggy! You are taking Closet Growing to a Whole New Level! 

It just keeps getting Better and Better! WooHoo!







Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

he needs to see the SourD grow jig


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

You know I'm not messing around express. what up homie. when you coming back to cali
[youtube]DTjw2vZ2Yws[/youtube]



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> They don't look to have stretched too much either jig. Reminds me of my first grow (the jungle). Did you take the lights down just to get in there?


Yeah, i take them all down to get in to work. It's too tight without them in... with them in it's just impossible. It's a good thing im skinny.



Dr.D81 said:


> you make clones from them or you just get new ones next go out there. boy wouldn't that be the life.


I just toss them in the trash. it's a shame i know, but I just like growing buds. I could probably root them and sell them to somewhere.



Dr.D81 said:


> he needs to see the SourD grow jig


And by this I am either guessing you are making a joke, or you mean a different strain. My sour D grow was the first soil run where from the 4 plants I vegged for like 2 months I got maybe 3 oz from a 1000w.


My sour Kush grow was the first in the 2 level tube system. I got 20 oz from that one.


Then there was my casey jones grow with the 2 big manorah plants. I got 14 oz from a 400 hps & 250 mh.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

my bad it was this one i was talking about


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 13, 2013)

WooHoo! Now this is just PRETTY!







Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> WooHoo! Now this is just PRETTY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my kind of Xmas tree


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 13, 2013)

Hehehe, I was thinking about doing this with a Single Plant around a 1000w Cooltube? Well actually, my original intention was to do it around a CFL for Kicks, but with the New Space and All? WooHoo!







I just LOVE ya'lls different Growing Styles! 

Peace


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

i've been doing this for years; cutting off perfectly healthy vegetative matter. just don't let uncle ben catch you (you know he trolls riu like a prison warden).

sooner or later it becomes fluffy scraggle that nobody wants, so better to remove it now BEFORE it becomes an issue.

that closet is damn full, i honestly thing you could top 20 oz in there if they can flower anything like a hid light.







oh and...................i told you so!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah uncle ben would have a heart attack if he saw the stuff I cut off. I always feel like putting a warning label on pics like that for folks who thing pulling is a sin. They must near faint to see all the vegetation.

Took me the better part of the day yesterday, but I beleive things are pretty well sorted. I am hoping they are done stretching, so I won't have to keep tying things back. If so, I think things are set. Just buds now. There was removing of the final 'clones' or little branches that haven't lived up to what I thought they should. Honestly while pulling stuff off the plants I had visions of scientific experiments to find what really works and what doesn't. Ah man, one day I may just get wild on folks. I could write a book.... How to train and trim your MJ plants for maximum yield. I bet UB doesn't buy a copy.

I also scooted the lights 'back' and twisted them a little. What I mean is I moved the board the lights are on 2" closer to the door... so I scooted it away from the back plants... they were getting a little fried. Because it is 'back' from the center now of the side plants I angled the lights on the sides to aim back at the plants they used to be right in front of. It's great this way and acutally what I had imagined when I started things. Instead of the lights being 3 sides of a box, they are more like 3 sides of a trapazoid. And it's great because the light nearly overlaps from the 3 lamps. Previously there were dark spots in the corners where the lights didn't 'spread' to. Now they are angles and shining back there, really everywhere there is plant.

I took video before I put the lights in... will upload in the morning. I'll also snap some pics of the different light set up.

It's 2:10 am here. Been up since 1. Baby woke up crying like she was hungry... I go to get some milk and she's asleep again... only problem is I'm wide awake.  I'm sure she won't wake up again till I pass back out.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2013)

Sounds like some nice changes man. I'm guessing I missed that casey jones while I was away from RIU, but thats fcking awesome. I can't wait to see how this one turns out for ya, cus its really looking impressive already.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2013)

No rest for you man! . See you in a matter of hours ny friend.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2013)

jiggy that's insane.... wat light u running in there currently... ?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2013)

Last night was the thing of dreams.... and it's still going. Babe got put down at 10pm. It is now 8:15am. She only woke up once to be fed at 4. This is by far the best and longest night she has had. DST, SomeGuy... there are blue skies in the future for you.

Wonder what ever happened with all the other babies that were due around the same time. I know Gamberro was due the same day as me, and I thought there was at least one other person expecting too. Let us know guys if you are lurking.

Speaking of babies.... wife saw 2 ends of the weight spectrum recently. She saw a 16 month old who only weighed 12 lbs ( , and the other way she saw a 4 month old who weighed 22 lbs (10 kg)

And suddenly I find a nice round number for easy conversion. 22 lbs = 10 kg. Actually 9.979... but that is about as close as you are going to get to a round number. Remember that fellas to speak easily with our friends from the rest of the world. 22 lbs = 10 kg. So using my freshly awoken brain only, I am right around 54-55 kg. And my baby is about 7 kg.

I got a cat that weighs 11+ kg. WOOT big ole fat Lewis Hamilton.

I passed the fuck OUT last night. Went to bed at 7pm. Sorry mom... I saw you called at 8. I was sound asleep. Ah man I feel like a king today. It's going to be a good one.

8:25 and baby still out. holy cow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2013)

Coffee is on. Im the only one up. Bag time! 

we have been lucky with this little boy so far... Sleeps 3-4 hrs at a time usually. I cannot wait to see neil and hannah side by side. Today should be a blast man. . 

Fyi: the other day i was like: "my plants arent stretching much first week of flower". Last night i opened up and was tying back for over an hour. Everything seemed to have grown 4-6" overnight. If this trend continues i will have bud on the ceiling for sure. Lol.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I passed the fuck OUT last night. Went to bed at 7pm. Sorry mom... I saw you called at 8. I was sound asleep. Ah man I feel like a king today. It's going to be a good one.
> 
> 8:25 and baby still out. holy cow.





SomeGuy said:


> Coffee is on. Im the only one up. Bag time!
> 
> we have been lucky with this little boy so far... Sleeps 3-4 hrs at a time usually. I cannot wait to see neil and hannah side by side. Today should be a blast man. .


STONER LOGIC.... SOoo SomeGuy is your MOM? Hehehe

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2013)

Silly med. . Im a weed fairy. Lol. You must be waaaay stoned this morning. Im trying to catch up to you but its tough. .


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh yea....

your mom. 

lol. Catching up dude.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 14, 2013)

WooHoo! BAKED - YES!

Still a bit confused after ALL the Metric Conversion stuff!

Ya KNOW your a STONER when you spend the first part of your day Reviewing and Editing the Night before's Posts! But this a.m. stuff is PROOF of Wake-n-Bake'n.... WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

16 == 61 is a decent C == F moment for me.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2013)

Man Jig is it full in there!!
I predict some big changes in that closet in the next week or so.

I decided to try a vert light in my garage tent, but plants are already flowering. 
Ill see what I can do to get the light hitting them well.

Sounds like baby is getting to the point where nights will be longer (not every night maybe though) but much more often if not permanently.

Speaking of weight
Went to my friends last night and I weigh 230 acc to his scale.
I am gonna do something outta normal for me and start a cardio program.
I rely on hardcore weight training for my cardio, but I havent been able to hit the weights like I like to for several yrs now and its showing.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Silly med. . Im a weed fairy. Lol. You must be waaaay stoned this morning. Im trying to catch up to you but its tough. .





MedScientist said:


> WooHoo! BAKED - YES!
> 
> Still a bit confused after ALL the Metric Conversion stuff!
> 
> ...


Wake-N-Bake Dog for me this am.

Went to a party that NOBODY smoked at lol.
It was crazy to be the only stoner there, some ppl went out with me to smoke just to watch , I thought they were gonna hit it too?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> WooHoo! Now this is just PRETTY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





theexpress said:


> jiggy that's insane.... wat light u running in there currently... ?


That grow pictured with the trained plant was 400w HPS and a 250w MH. After that I went to 1000w HPS.

RIght now I got 3 - 150w GrowEvolution panels. http://www.growevolution.com/categories/

So I'm only pulling 450w for the lights. Plus I switched out my 6" 435 cfm fan for a $13 home depot bathroom fan 50 cfm. My electricity draw has at least been cut in half since my last grow. I still hope I can pull 10+ oz though. I've consistently gotten around 0.5 g/w though my grow career (like it's a job or something lol). So if I do that on this grow that would be 8 oz. I don't know if I'd be happy with that. I guess I'd be happy to a point, but I think 10 is the low level for satisfaction.

Anyways, have a good saturday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

i got ten last go not at all what i wanted. i pull stuff off and compost it not everything gets rooted. you ever come buy some cherry pie out your way i know 209 had one but he hasn't been by the 600 in a bit. glad H. is sleeping for you i fill bad for you guys my babys were so good at making the whole night from the jump. i will be in for hell in a few years is my guess.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2013)

Sleeping that long is a great feeling. I remember what a relief it was the first few times she slept through the night.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2013)

I have some useless info you can use... don't remember when I came up with this but because I drive so much I always wondered how long it would take me to get certain differences. So here you go! Oh yeah this only works if you drive mostly 80 on the freeway like me  So I see a sign that says its 25 miles to my destination. Take the miles and cut in half - 12.5. Then cut the half in half 6.25 and add them together. About 19 minutes. Its nice cuz I can do it in my head with pretty much any number just round them off. 300 miles = 150 + 75 =225min 3.75hr. I'm like doubly high right now so I thought Id share this gem of knowledge 

Its useful when the kids say, how long till we get home! I give them an exact minute!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]ihQ7Jds_S3s[/youtube]


----------



## SupaM (Dec 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I have some useless info you can use... don't remember when I came up with this but because I drive so much I always wondered how long it would take me to get certain differences. So here you go! Oh yeah this only works if you drive mostly 80 on the freeway like me  So I see a sign that says its 25 miles to my destination. Take the miles and cut in half - 12.5. Then cut the half in half 6.25 and add them together. About 19 minutes. Its nice cuz I can do it in my head with pretty much any number just round them off. 300 miles = 150 + 75 =225min 3.75hr. I'm like doubly high right now so I thought Id share this gem of knowledge
> 
> Its useful when the kids say, how long till we get home! I give them an exact minute!


Funny shit, I do something similar and works within minutes of my guess too. Lol ATB!

Looking lush, Jig! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

That's the kind of math my wife does. I don't get it. Makes my brain hurt. Kinda funny considering how much I love math. But that's arithmetic. I like math. Not arithmetic. That's what calculators were invented for lol.

So, I wanted to share or something. Something I can't get off my mind. I have a friend Dave who lives back in San Diego where I'm from. We have known each other since like 1st grade. We were best friends half of high school and after. We were in our band together, hung out just me an him a lot. I went to college, he didn't. I moved closer to school and we sorta had different circles after that. Well really, he stayed with the home town circle and I sorta moved on to new friends. Then I moved to LA and pretty much never heard from my friends again. Him or anyone else. I guess that's what happens when you move away.

So, years go by and we run into each other at a wedding. We patch things up (he totally ditched me on my 21st birthday) and things seemed alright. Talk now and then. He comes up for visits. I go down a couple times to visit. It's cool, old friends, talk now and again. Nice. Not as close as I would like, but whatever, I chose to move away.

Then there's the Broncos connection. We have both loved the broncos independently since we were little kids. both liked John Elway and are pretty die hard fans. (all relative I guess). Last year I had an idea the broncos would make the super bowl, and I thought it would be fun to visit Denver while the superbowl was going on. If they won it would be fun to be in the winning city and celebrate with the hometown fans. I called up Dave and asked if he wanted to go with me. Dude didn't even hear me out, like 2 sentences and comes up with a list of reasons why he couldn't possibly go. Never heard that I was gonna pay for his flight, and we were gonna stay with friends of mine, so no hotel cost. Ok, so nevermind that.

And then there was this week. Dave, two of my other best friends from high school, and a few others took a trip to Denver to watch the Chargers take on the Broncos. Friday they went snowboarding, and saturday they were in Boulder. The only way I knew any of this was someone's girlfriend posts it all to facebook.

The point of it all is that I'm pretty hurt that Dave didn't even think to chat about the exciting trip he was taking. I kinda feel like Fuck Him. I don't even want to talk to him about it because I feel like I'll just sound like a whiny bitch. Maybe that's all I am being. Not really sure. Do you guys have any thoughts?

I'm just so bummed he wouldn't even want to talk about it with me.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

And on the other end of the friend spectrum, I had a lovely time with a fellow RIU'er yesterday. Our families hung out, babies 'played' together... more like laid on the floor together. And HOLY SHIT>>>>>>>>>>> I got SOOOOOOOO high. I seriously had to stop smoking lol. Fucking volcano bags get pretty up there for highs.

And I got a wonderful christmas present that included Blue Dream, AK 47, Sour bubble, and Diablo OG. Also some lovely homemade breads. Mmmmm monkey bread is good... not sure what it is, but yeah, you guys should try some.

It's friends like this, and you other folks I know from this website that have me think why waste time and effort on an old friend who doesn't seem to care. Especially when I have friends who do care and make extra effort to be kind and caring.

EXCITING PLANT NEWS: Just went in the closet and saw the first hairs. There are white hairs popping up all over the place. Can't wait for them all to start marching in. Trichs soon to follow (i hope)


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jig

we all had a great time! Glad you All had fun too. Sorry i got you too high! If its any consolation we only had the first bag of each type we tried. Neither of us would have made it back to the main house if we had polished off each bowl. . Hope you enjoy the smoke too! Let us know how it all is. (Smoke report) . Ive only vaped it so ur my smoke tester. Lol. Happy holidays my friend.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh yea.... [email protected]@k dave man. ....he ditched you agian.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wake-N-Bake Dog for me this am.
> 
> Went to a party that NOBODY smoked at lol.
> It was crazy to be the only stoner there, some ppl went out with me to smoke just to watch , I thought they were gonna hit it too?!?


LOL, to watch.....this reminds me of when some dude at
the Co-Op at UCLA referring to me as "doing beer" when 
he saw me enjoying a bottle. What planet are you from? :0)

JD


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2013)

I have very few friends that I've had for a really long time. I find it weird though that I do meet a lot of people, make friends and for whatever reason they just don't last. I have 2 friends I've known in the 20 year range and I can honestly say that I think I'll know them the rest of my life. I've had dozens of friends that I thought I would know or continue to be friends with and I just don't, some small minor detail will keep me from communicating with them. Or they were a situational friend and I didnt realize it till the situation had passed. One such example was motorcycle riding. I made some friends throughout my time riding a crotch rocket and these dudes I would ride with and also party and hang out with. I felt the bikes were just a perk and didnt realize they were the glue holding the relationship together in the first place. After getting pulled over many times, getting my bike impounded twice and finally getting arrested for doing a wheelie in front of 3 cops I had to sell my bike. My other riding friends eventually got rid of their bikes as well so it wasn't like I was just the odd man out, but regardless I just had less and less contact with those dudes to where I haven't spoken to any of them at all in over 3 years.

But yeah, you're being a whiny bitch


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing as Some guy, [email protected] dave. I have no friends I've known for more then 6 years other then my wife. I wish I had the chance to hang/visit like some of you get to, honestly makes me jealous.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2013)

Also... After seeing this grow in person. Holy cow. I cant beleive how much light the plants are absorbing. They are also super close to the lights with zero burn or bleaching. Very thick, robust growth. I told jig my only concern would be needing even more light to cover so much growth. He literally HAD to remove some of it or it would just be too dense. I am now even more curious to see the end results with these lights. 

Awesome grow jig. I like your tubes better than soil.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2013)

A good friend will bail you out of jail. A better friend is sitting beside you saying, "That was fun until the cops arrived."


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And on the other end of the friend spectrum, I had a lovely time with a fellow RIU'er yesterday. Our families hung out, babies 'played' together... more like laid on the floor together. And HOLY SHIT>>>>>>>>>>> I got SOOOOOOOO high. I seriously had to stop smoking lol. Fucking volcano bags get pretty up there for highs.
> 
> And I got a wonderful christmas present that included Blue Dream, AK 47, Sour bubble, and Diablo OG. Also some lovely homemade breads. Mmmmm monkey bread is good... not sure what it is, but yeah, you guys should try some.
> 
> ...


i have to agree jig as i came on to riu with the idea i would not be posting just came to look at grows of strains i had ordered. I read a bunch of the 600 guys grows and finely saw the link to the 600. i started to read a was moved to join in. I have had poor luck with frinds my self mostly because i try and be a good honest man and have been screwed over by many people. hell me and my wife got left at the Hilton in Shreveport on our Anniversary shit was like two hours from our house. Bitch was so drunk see went to TX she had to have her old man come and get her there in our car we had left with him. So i was like f her we dont do shit with her any more. i am like that it has been my experience if they do it once they will do it again. Well my wife got to kicking it with her and lieing to me about it and we almost broke up over it. well she talked me in to chilling with her after some time had past. You can bet your ass she f us again so now my wife is a little wiser for it. it is hard to come by people of you guys caliber. stay cool jig it will be all good in the end


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2013)

Just to throw some of my thoughts out about your grows current state. Of most LED I have seen that produced some bud they were all strong enough to bleach the plant when they were too close. The fact that your plants aren't bleaching even with the LED so close kind of throws up a flag to me that they aren't very strong. I don't fully buy into the oh ours are in the perfect light spectrum blah blah blah. I could be wrong, and in your case its a good thing or your plants would be bleached to shit. But it does raise questions as to how much usable penetration am I getting at say 2'? Obviously to get any kind of coverage from a light that is achieved by raising the light and increasing the footprint. Yeah common sense, but some people don't think about it  

It raises more questions for someone growing horizontally like myself. I can't/won't put a light 2" over a plant because there won't be any light for the other plants in my case. If I were to use LED in my room I would need at LEAST 4 panels to cover my space, or what I'd be willing to try anyway. These were things I'd thought before but just wanted to share my observations.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Just to throw some of my thoughts out about your grows current state. Of most LED I have seen that produced some bud they were all strong enough to bleach the plant when they were too close. The fact that your plants aren't bleaching even with the LED so close kind of throws up a flag to me that they aren't very strong. I don't fully buy into the oh ours are in the perfect light spectrum blah blah blah. I could be wrong, and in your case its a good thing or your plants would be bleached to shit. But it does raise questions as to how much usable penetration am I getting at say 2'? Obviously to get any kind of coverage from a light that is achieved by raising the light and increasing the footprint. Yeah common sense, but some people don't think about it
> 
> It raises more questions for someone growing horizontally like myself. I can't/won't put a light 2" over a plant because there won't be any light for the other plants in my case. If I were to use LED in my room I would need at LEAST 4 panels to cover my space, or what I'd be willing to try anyway. These were things I'd thought before but just wanted to share my observations.



I think it might help that they dont use lenses so the light is less focused which could possibly cause less bleaching. Its diffused more.
But since they are multichips and 3w chips in a close array they still have penetrating abilities.

That being said one of my plants had some chlorosis on the top leaves and i thought it might have gotten bleaches but im pretty sure its a slight def because the rest arent showing it and its the same height.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's the kind of math my wife does. I don't get it. Makes my brain hurt. Kinda funny considering how much I love math. But that's arithmetic. I like math. Not arithmetic. That's what calculators were invented for lol.
> 
> So, I wanted to share or something. Something I can't get off my mind. I have a friend Dave who lives back in San Diego where I'm from. We have known each other since like 1st grade. We were best friends half of high school and after. We were in our band together, hung out just me an him a lot. I went to college, he didn't. I moved closer to school and we sorta had different circles after that. Well really, he stayed with the home town circle and I sorta moved on to new friends. Then I moved to LA and pretty much never heard from my friends again. Him or anyone else. I guess that's what happens when you move away.
> 
> ...


Now that you are Married w/Child, people will think differently about you, cause you got responsibilities beyond Yourself now. That's OKay, cause if you are doing Life right, the way YOU feel, and your Priorities are a Changing! Thats OKay TOooo! Dont hold it against your 'ol Friend, and Enjoy his company when you get the chances. I found it MUCH Easier to NOT have EXPECTATIONS? Definitely stay out of HIS Head. When he enters the FAMILY role, you may have another chance at the Closer relationship, cause then he will be able to relate! Dont be surprised that he is probably JEALOUS of the LOVEFEST you now belong to!

Finding other Growers/Partakers, Married w/Child will provide you with Play Date Excuses that will Please everyone! It just isnt the same, hanging with the 'ol Single Buddies and leaving the Wifey at home to take care of the Little Treasure.

MOST IMPORTANTLY.... Dont Worry, Be HAPPY! It a WONDERFUL LIFE!

Peace and LOVE to ALL (past-present-future)



Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Just to throw some of my thoughts out about your grows current state. Of most LED I have seen that produced some bud they were all strong enough to bleach the plant when they were too close. The fact that your plants aren't bleaching even with the LED so close kind of throws up a flag to me that they aren't very strong. I don't fully buy into the oh ours are in the perfect light spectrum blah blah blah. I could be wrong, and in your case its a good thing or your plants would be bleached to shit. But it does raise questions as to how much usable penetration am I getting at say 2'? Obviously to get any kind of coverage from a light that is achieved by raising the light and increasing the footprint. Yeah common sense, but some people don't think about it
> 
> It raises more questions for someone growing horizontally like myself. I can't/won't put a light 2" over a plant because there won't be any light for the other plants in my case. If I were to use LED in my room I would need at LEAST 4 panels to cover my space, or what I'd be willing to try anyway. These were things I'd thought before but just wanted to share my observations.


I hear what you are saying about the lack of bleaching vs. penetration, we will see I guess. I feel like the stuff on the insides/ back of the plants are super healthy and pretty developed for being shaded quite a bit. I can't really say how these things work in a different configuration, as I am still learning how well they work the way I have them set up. I do know that these are about the healthiest plants I've ever grown, so that's something.

The white hairs started showing up. And I think they are done stretching.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2013)

I know... best plants ever so far and theres me in the corner going yeah but... I've just gotta be that guy! You know that whole question everything mentality! Like I said though in your circumstance all of the stars are aligning so far!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2013)

Its ok chaka we know how you are.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2013)

A little late but i'm here Jig! Looking good


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think I mentioned it here. What's in my tank to get those beautiful roots:
> 
> Tap Water
> DutchMaster Grow A+B
> ...


 im copying your answers for the test..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm fighting with bleaching myself..I thought it was me not givin the girls enogh food but I may have to turn the lights down a bit.


----------



## ricot (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow a lot to read here but I'll get through it eventually. 
Glanced over most of it though, and those tubes are impressive to say the least. 
Can't wait to see more jigs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2013)

A ok fam this is one I been dreaming about.a ken mix male and I don't know its name but I can tell u that the male smelled like a dead cat.so I was smoking my dj short blue moonshine and thought it would be a good idea to breed the two.so as I gem the seeds the smelled like the daddy.this is my outcome 17 dead mans chest lol I made that name up.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

ricot said:


> Wow a lot to read here but I'll get through it eventually.
> Glanced over most of it though, and those tubes are impressive to say the least.
> Can't wait to see more jigs


Welcome to the journal. Hopefully you get a laugh reading through stuff.

I didn't really get a chance to work on the closet today even though I wanted to. I did however come up on a MASSIVE load of firewood. The electric companies tree guys came down my street today. As they cut stuff down they chop up the bigger stumps and leave them in piles on the side of the road. They made 4 piles, I picked up 3 and half of the big pile before I told my neighbor he should get some. I still totally hoooked him up by telling him, but part of me feels bad cuz I got so much. It's a crazy amount. At least a seasons worth. 

Poor baby got her 4 months shots today. She is NOT happy.

I'm stoked though... got some horchata to drink.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea they dont like those days. 4 MONTHS it goes fast a jig


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

Crazy how minutes last forever, yet weeks and months disappear. Really trippy that. Time warp.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

your going to blink and she is going to be half grown like mine are. it is crazy now i am back to this it is worse than ever.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah uncle ben would have a heart attack if he saw the stuff I cut off. I always feel like putting a warning label on pics like that for folks who thing pulling is a sin. They must near faint to see all the vegetation.
> 
> Took me the better part of the day yesterday, but I beleive things are pretty well sorted. I am hoping they are done stretching, so I won't have to keep tying things back. If so, I think things are set. Just buds now. There was removing of the final 'clones' or little branches that haven't lived up to what I thought they should. Honestly while pulling stuff off the plants I had visions of scientific experiments to find what really works and what doesn't. Ah man, one day I may just get wild on folks. I could write a book.... How to train and trim your MJ plants for maximum yield. I bet UB doesn't buy a copy.
> 
> ...


What if we patented something for led vert growers likeyou???? PM sent


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i have thought about it


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

It was my idea first!?!? Zig zag man lmao I love that pic it reminds me of my popps


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea he as been with me for a lot of years now. lets every one know fast good or bad. so i use it on here.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2013)

Kids help slow time down. Just think how long those sleepless nights lasted. There will be more. I just read an article about how Joan Fontaine and Olivia De Havilland had sibling rivalry their whole life 97 and 96 years old! I am so fucked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

my two get along fine. they are like 6 years apart so that helps.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2013)

4 yrs apart here, and they fight a lot, but not physically...(I wont put up with that ish)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

i have one of each if they where both boys it would not be as cool.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have 2 girls 2 years apart that live in the sticks. Their school has like 200 kids k-12 and I love them to death but they don't live with me and their mom is a saint for what she puts up with. I live 200 miles away and know every kid in the school from their fights. Top it off, something happens at the same time. Just happens to be on my weekends and I'm sure the ex is involved. Sorry jig for rambling on your thread, just an interesting topic.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2013)

My 4 kids are all 4 years apart from each other.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

damn that is 16 years total i thought my 6 was bad now just dont need to do it in 6 more


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting topic for sure lmao.. from afar 
You old farts  Hopefully no kids for me in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Had a small miracle this morning. 2nd time since the beginning of August I've woken up on my own. WOOOOOOOT. Felt odd, like what is this waking up to silence thing about. I felt like I missed something. Was sooooooo cool.

Carry on. I just got one. We are probably going to adopt. At this point I'm thinking we'll adopt a sister brother combo. 

EDIT: Oh, and I spent hours and hours yesterday working on the plants. Pulled a shit load more off them, trained them a bit, raised the lights and sorted things out in general. I hope everything is set NOW.


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice, can't wait to see it thinned out a bit and flowers piling on


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like it was a busy day. With when you flipped I bet this clean up is gonna set them up perfect man. 

I know what you mean about waking up "naturally" lol. Its always strange then I'm up before my daughter. Sometimes I think ah well I'll close my eyes again, and take advantage of this.....those are the days she wakes up 5 minutes later hehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Here they are:


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle eh! Damn lush up in there!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks cowboy. I've had happy plants before, but these are the happiest! I'm still up in the air whether I think they will produce buds... but that's why we are doing this huh? to find out.

I honestly don't think I'll pull any more growth. It's very apparent to me when picking off half the plant that this is not the most efficient way of growing. It would make more sense to load each level up with 10 plants and keep them very small... sea of green style. But I don't like high plant counts. I'm within all limits running 6, so I will continue to be inefficient. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## ghb (Dec 18, 2013)

good boy jig following the rules, i always thought you were a bit of a tearaway too!.

parenting has changed you man.............


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Totally don't know what that reference means. I know what a tearaway is in auto racing.

And yes parenting has changed me quite a bit. It's nuts. I tell corny dad jokes now, just happened overnight, not concious or anything. I do chores right away now. If I walk by something that needs picking up, I pick it up. If you ever knew me before a kid you wouldn't believe me. Oh, I go to sleep around 8pm these days. I don't take naps. I'm actually a little considerate of my wife. Emphasis on 'a little'. Just changing all over the place.

About the SSH. I think my stuff is better than anyone else's as well. The stuff at the coffee shops and co-ops can't possibly get the attention our plants do.

And just because you are English... why the fuck does England suck so fucking much at test cricket right now? Not really looking for an answer, just wanted to vent. Fucking aussies are mopping the floor with em.


----------



## ghb (Dec 18, 2013)

i'm a one sport guy jig, fuck cricket!.

they suck because they won the last two so rather than be dominant they choose to give the other guys a break. that's how much us brits are gentlemen


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2013)

closet looks amazing man.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And yes parenting has changed me quite a bit. It's nuts. I tell corny dad jokes now, just happened overnight, not concious or anything. I do chores right away now. If I walk by something that needs picking up, I pick it up. If you ever knew me before a kid you wouldn't believe me. Oh, I go to sleep around 8pm these days. I don't take naps. I'm actually a little considerate of my wife. Emphasis on 'a little'. Just changing all over the place.





> That's OKay, cause if you are doing Life right, the way YOU feel, and your Priorities are a Changing!


WooHoo! Sounds like you ARE DOING it Right Jiggy! WooHoo!

Peace and LOVE to ALL (past-present-future)


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Jig just checking in and wow it looks amazing man!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Totally don't know what that reference means.


This is a reference to your being a dirty defoliator. :0)

...or a "defoli*c*ator", as some say...I cannot seem to stop them....I tried...:0)

JD


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh jiggle pig you're lucky that strain wasn't a big stretcher. It's like the moon and stars have all aligned on your side for the grow so far!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

.....so far


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2013)

stop being negative and bask in the now.  LOL


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2013)

I know! There's always time for it to go to hell in a hand basket eh?!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> stop being negative and bask in the now.  LOL


agreed!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> agreed!!!!


agreed as well. it looks like you are going to like the lights.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynwdUUDLlO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynwdUUDLlO0[/video]

Here, you can borrow this .45 ... Go blast a huge hole in something...

"If their shootin' at me, I'm gonna shoot back!!!"


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 21, 2013)

I could have sworn I raised the lights to 12"/13" last week... had to raise them because a few plants tried Eating the New LED Panels! So that would mean they grew 13+ inches in 1 week! $hits going CRAZY, gotta be the BEST Veg lights I own, the closer the BETTER/BEST! WooHoo!

12/12 is gonna Kick some Major A$$!







Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 21, 2013)

Y'all got me putting money to the side to get a led.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Damn Jig that growth is just crazy!

Even if those lights dont flower well, they have to be the best at vegging I have seen!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 22, 2013)

Its all about the veg my friends.I'm in a 2x4x7 under a flo moms and babies. this is my own breed the better looking ones are my girls the rest are super sour D and sleetskack and 1 vanilla kush in my homemade mini ebb& flo system.my breed is dank in veg so you know I'm happy as a pig in mud.I really don't care about the grow in flowering lol the hard part is waiting to sex them! I figure another 2-3 weeks and I can sex them.anyway that will give me enough time to finish flowering the big girls.if all goes well I think this will keep my tied up for a year or two


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

This made me think of you





Not cuz you have cats, but since this is what you did when I held that brush up to you.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm stoked for you Med.

Jojo, glad you got your own stuff going. It will be exciting to see how they turn out and how the smoke is.

Here's a video from friday:
[youtube]0gl-NDRS770[/youtube]


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2013)

I wonder whether you could mount the lights in a "T" formation on your door to finish them off? Two vertical and the top one horizontal a few inches above the tops of the highest plants.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol it's a little snug in there


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2013)

Its REALLY cool that the plants are growing on the lights and not getting burned!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 22, 2013)

EThanks jigs. Ok fam for the life of me I can't figure out why in week 4 my leaves turn from a dark green to a lite green I'm thinking light bleaching.my ph was 7.7 maybe that's the problem tds I always under 1200


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah its the pH for sure. Drop it down between 5.5 and 6


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dubbro thanks a bunch.ph was 7.9for a week.wow I fucked up.so I drained the rez refilled it with cleanwater ph to 5.7. I don't think the color will come back to all the leaves but we will see.next question how soon can I sex my babies.? They are about 3-4 inches


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2013)

You can try to force them to sex anytime jojo. If they are mature enough they will show you sex, if they are not it might take a few extra days is all.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah light schedule has a little to do with it too. I noticed when i used to run 24/0 or even 20/4 that my plants wouldnt show sex in veg alot. Id give em a month of veg and theyd be big but barely have a couple pistol showing. Luckily i grew fem strains so i didnt really have a concern/need to sex in veg.

But when i switched to 18/6 i get a bunch of pre flowers in veg now. I also grow mostly indica dom strains so that might have something to do with it too since they flower faster generally.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

i dont like forcing them they get strechy on me. as far as the preflower it is strain dependent i have had some show preflowers before i have a chance to look for them. Others i have to flower to get anything out of them.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

I begin to wonder about this Dr.

I have a few breeds, Smelly Cherry and especially Psycho Killer
that are at at least six weeks, are well matured, but have not shown
sex yet.

As it is, they did not make the cut for the next crop, were not 
up-potted into hempys and so that can just keep vegging for
another two months. I expect that I may need to root prune
them when I do up-pot them.

I do not have another 12/12 area to force them in, as the tent
is crammed with a 3X3 array of 5 gallon hempys.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Lol it's a little snug in there


Thats what HE said


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah light schedule has a little to do with it too. I noticed when i used to run 24/0 or even 20/4 that my plants wouldnt show sex in veg alot. Id give em a month of veg and theyd be big but barely have a couple pistol showing. Luckily i grew fem strains so i didnt really have a concern/need to sex in veg.
> 
> But when i switched to 18/6 i get a bunch of pre flowers in veg now. I also grow mostly indica dom strains so that might have something to do with it too since they flower faster generally.


Interesting


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree about them usually stretching more when they are forced. I think thats what my Sinmints did when I flowered them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I begin to wonder about this Dr.
> 
> I have a few breeds, Smelly Cherry and especially Psycho Killer
> that are at at least six weeks, are well matured, but have not shown
> ...


i like to sex a cutting my self you can fit it in the room in a small space and sex it that way


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Interesting



Yeah im not entirely sure if it is the light schedule or the fem strains or what. Even though my HOG showed sex in veg as well and it was a reg seed.

But i cant remember the last time i didnt have a strain show sex in veg.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah im not entirely sure if it is the light schedule or the fem strains or what. Even though my HOG showed sex in veg as well and it was a reg seed.
> 
> But i cant remember the last time i didnt have a strain show sex in veg.


I'm not paying too much attention to what you guys are talking about as I don't grow from s33d. But wanted to mention I've noticed very different behavior from plants when changing timing of lights in different ways. Last grow I lowered the lighting by an hour every few days/ week. So I went from 18/6 to 17/7, etc till eventually I was still vegging them in 14/10. When I flipped to 12/12 they barely stretched at all.

Not sure that applies to anything, but thought I'd put it out there.

Working on the gals today. It's such a mess in here. :/


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thats a solid theory thats probably true. Instead of stretching 6 inches to a foot when flipped they probably grow about 4-8 inches over the course of that time decay while those hormones that tell the plant to flower have time to build up slowly and maybe not shock the plant so much into growing vertically.

Hope you can get the mess under control. That thing is wild!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sweatin to the oldies in this bitch. Fuckin russel simmons in a sweat band lolol.... hahah I mean Gene simmons. hahaha... what the fuck is that dudes name?

My wife is late for her period. FFS! She'll test on friday. Might be another little one on the way. :/ Can't say I'm thrilled, but at the same time I spent my whole life waiting for a child. Can't be mad at God for giving me two. It is a lot to think about though. Will put that off for the mo. Remain stressed about the closet haha.

I'm not really stressed about it though, the closet I mean. It's wild, but worst thing would be to get some bud rot. As long as I keep things off each other it should be ok. Just a lot of work from here till harvest probably. I'm whipping these bitches into shape. I might regret pulling too much this time, but shit... I'm sick of everything just continueing to get bigger and bushier. We are at day 17 of 12/12 already. Quit growing!!!

I'm stoked I decided on a new guitar to buy. I'm gonna get a new 2014 Les Paul Studio in Manhattan Midnight Blue. Can't wait!!!

Also I'm going to visit friends this week. Haven't seen 1 in 15 years, another in 13 years. Will see those two guys on Thursday. Then I'm going to visit 2 more friends, 1 I see often, the other I haven't seen in over 16 years. She was an ex of mine. In 7th grade lol. What the hell does bf/ gf mean in 7th grade anyways ha. She's a lesbian. Makes sense too, she was the only girl I ever kissed that felt really really weird. It was like neither of us knew what we were doing.

Big shouts to SomeGuy for the herb. It's a trip guys. Hard to describe the difference in highs between my stuff and his. I feel like mine hits harder, but shorter. With his I'm high forever. It's nice but so different. Hard to estimate how high I will be a while from now. With my gear if I need to be strait in a couple hours I can blaze away, knowing I'll be quite down by then. With his stuff I'm still as ripped as I was after 15 minutes. Any ideas on the difference? Maybe harvest time? It really is a trip. I tried to think of an analogy, I guess mine would be a drag racer and his a formula car. Nice work buddy.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;na9ZZ4ZjVa8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na9ZZ4ZjVa8[/video]

Fuck....yes.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

THATS MY MAN!!!!!!

Seriously if even 1% of people were as awesome as Richard Simmons the world would be a much more enjoyable and lovely place. Love that nut job.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the props jig. . Im glad its doing you right. I know you prefer more control... And heavier hitting. . I harvest a little bit later considering im in hydro. I think an early pick is a hard, quick high. Let go a bit and its not quite as "up" but last a long time. 

Inlaws arrive soon. Wish me luck


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2013)

could be more than one jig....hahaha now that would be funny.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Women are more fertile after giving birth for a while...not sure duration though.

And I bet that gradual time change thing has merit as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Quit laughing G. I don't see anything funny here? shit. Wife was about to get rid of something today (put it in the sell pile) and said, welp, might want to keep this for your brother. sigh

Yeah, I think it's like 3 or 4 months they are really firtile. Which would be about right.

I think there is more plant on the floor than left in the closet. However... it's interesting because looking at the closet you wouldn't know I removed anything. Still cram packed. ??? The mysterious magic saga of the closet of miracles continues.........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

sounds like you need to get in the clone biz with those leds. how is little H liking the holidays?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

I've pulled maybe 200 clones so far. I've pulled at least 50 tonight. Big ones too. These things veg like INSANE. Hope the buds are right. I'm definitely going to do things differently next round. Looking forward to it in fact. This round is a crazy jungle. That's a good thing though. Getting things tamed in.

HAHAHAHAHA..... I showed wife the pile I pulled... she asked if anything was left in the closet. I showed her the closet. SHe said "It doesn't look like you took anything out. You're pot Jesus!" Hahaha... the whole cannibis cup showed up to the house to smoke and all there was only a small closet... but the buds just kept coming... and all smoked. LOL

You guys wouldn't beleive how much shtuff I've pulled. Pics upcoming.

And even though it sounds like I'm having a blast (I am enjoying working on the plants) I don't really like taking so much off the plant. Sorta defeats the purpose of growing them just to rip it all out. This wasn't the goal I guess in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

Pot Jesus has Spoken


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

H is having a pretty good holidays. She likes the christmas tree. you know what she loves looking at... the garden. She just loves the green I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've pulled maybe 200 clones so far. I've pulled at least 50 tonight. Big ones too. These things veg like INSANE. Hope the buds are right. I'm definitely going to do things differently next round. Looking forward to it in fact. This round is a crazy jungle. That's a good thing though. Getting things tamed in.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA..... I showed wife the pile I pulled... she asked if anything was left in the closet. I showed her the closet. SHe said "It doesn't look like you took anything out. You're pot Jesus!" Hahaha... the whole cannibis cup showed up to the house to smoke and all there was only a small closet... but the buds just kept coming... and all smoked. LOL
> 
> ...


the growth you can see should be in line with what you can't. Now all those roots can be focused on fewer buds should be good Jig.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2939263
> 
> Pot Jesus has Spoken


all hail pot jesus


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> all hail pot jesus


Although, i don't believe in jeebus, I will hail...just this once.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;zjoXqkz0-6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjoXqkz0-6Q[/video]

Some beats to clear the air of my atheism. We keeps it Gangster, 8bit gangster.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;gN0_hzdOmDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN0_hzdOmDA[/video]



TRUE 32 bit gangster right here. windows xp hahaha

Not feelin how i explore ALT+F4


----------



## ii dP ii (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Although,* i don't believe in jeebus*, I will hail...just this once.



jeebus < cheebas


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I put my girls in the other tent to sex them .got some barry white going so let the sexing begin..let's get it on..


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

I think it shows you have a really healthy scrog going when you have to pull vegitation out. . I also pull alot of leaf and smaller branching off the first 2/3 weeks of flower. Wouldnt even know i pluck leaves regularly looking at it. Love it. Your now aka pot jesus. Lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 23, 2013)

built these rc cars for my son for xmas the pink one was clocked at 94 mph and the green one clocked at 105mph.I hope he enjoys them


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 23, 2013)

the pink one


----------



## supchaka (Dec 24, 2013)

I smoked 2 and a half hours ago and I'm still pretty high


----------



## ghb (Dec 24, 2013)

hi jig, hope all is well with the family, fingers crossed for a little boy?....  i do full bin bags when cleaning up the plants it's necessary doing a bit of sacrificing to the ganja gods now and then, you will be rewarded come harvest by not having to spend half a day trimming stuff you won't even want to smoke or show off to somebody else, an we know how you love trimming

chaka i'm always high, aint smoked for near 12 hours but it just never fades, i don't think there is much blood left in my thc anymore especially seeing as it's the time of year and i have piles of buds around me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

ghb said:


> hi jig, hope all is well with the family, fingers crossed for a little boy?....  i do full bin bags when cleaning up the plants it's necessary doing a bit of sacrificing to the ganja gods now and then, you will be rewarded come harvest by not having to spend half a day trimming stuff you won't even want to smoke or show off to somebody else, an we know how you love trimming
> 
> chaka i'm always high, aint smoked for near 12 hours but it just never fades, i don't think there is much blood left in my thc anymore especially seeing as it's the time of year and i have piles of buds around me.


I want to come to your house G. i am getting to much blood in my thc.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh... two things people mentioned before I didn't address. The light above the plants thing is a good idea... I just don't want to pull one of the lights to do it. I'd rather just have another light up there.

And someone said it's nice the plants don't burn. They do. I just cut it away before I take pics so I don't get people telling me I should cut the burnt part out lol. Every day there seems to be 12 more burn spots... one for each 'light'.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Jig! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## drweedthumb (Dec 24, 2013)

Subbed good stuff bro

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas right back at you Cowboy. And to the rest of you... hope your holidays are lovely.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Merry Christmas right back at you Cowboy. And to the rest of you... hope your holidays are lovely.


Merry Christmas to you and your family as well Jig, you to Colo merry Christmas


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

In case anyone is keeping track, baby H was 13 pounds last week at the docs visit. She didn't really gain any weight between 2 and 4 months. Doc didn't seem concerned though. She still has a big head. And she's hella short. I think the percentiles were something around Weight: 22%, Height: 6%, Head size: 68%. Woot... short and chunky with a big head... that's my girl lol.

Here's the pics I took yesterday:
Before


During


After


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Jig! Enjoy, plants look good!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Dec 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I smoked 2 and a half hours ago and I'm still pretty high


I'm not sure why I said that  Like I said, I was high though!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Forest looks great Jig!

Merry Christmas! 

How is your weather up there?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2013)

It's pretty cold up here. Not freezing, but cold and windy.


----------



## ghb (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas jig mrs jig and hannah. and maybe little wee yin too?!?!

have a nice day


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Hope you and the wife are doing great, and having a wonderful morning! I hope Hannah is good for all her first christmas pictures !


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

My younger daughter was terrible for ALL pictures till 4-5 yrs old.

Good tidings JIG and FAM and all here as well!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 25, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com banard sofastithurt[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2013)

Bro... that shit is CRAZY!!! 100mph. Wow. Hope you had a good day bro.

Rest of you too. Thanks for all the well wishes. We had a good day (... uh... yep, it was a good day) going to Joshua tree to hike and look at the sunset.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 25, 2013)

We raced a dude on a 4 stroke drag bike and won lol made 1000$ that day.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Bro... that shit is CRAZY!!! 100mph. Wow. Hope you had a good day bro.
> 
> Rest of you too. Thanks for all the well wishes. We had a good day (... uh... yep, it was a good day) going to Joshua tree to hike and look at the sunset.


Please share some pic of that jig! Have a good one!

Peace
FM


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I'll get 100 mph out of this one once its done


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my stable veggin' 11 days since the transplant. (Same cuts Jig is running) I'm not in a hurry to get bud so I thinks Im gonna let them get big!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 26, 2013)

Need a new bulb? http://www.eyehortilux.com/products/High-Pressure-Sodium#shps


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2013)

Ill be buying it through amazon if'n you're referring to me.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Need a new bulb? http://www.eyehortilux.com/products/High-Pressure-Sodium#shps


I did need one, and got one, and was happy that I did not find this
to be some better model.

17% more total energy...I knew that it seemed brighter.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2013)

My Solar bulb is lasting much longer this year hehe:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey fam the last grow I did with emerial triangle super sour D I thought it was me! But the second round the plant doesn't have a smell yet. Everyone else has a smell tho


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2013)

I knew it wasn't you. Them cars look fun.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 27, 2013)

@ jigs yes they are but the off road buggy it the best tho. U can drive them damn things anywhere.I have about 4 buggies my son and I go to the track we have a damn blast.he is a better driver than I am but pops buggy is faster lol. Young grasshopper will learn one day" don't mess with the old man"


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 27, 2013)

just finished building this one for him as well.it was nitro aka gas powered but I converted it over to electric. Lol this one is wow what was that fast.just don't want to get hit by it lol call 911


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 27, 2013)

View attachment 2943164 oh yeahView attachment 2943171just finished building this one for him as well.it was nitro aka gas powered but I converted it over to electric. Lol this one is wow what was that fast.just don't want to get hit by it lol call 911


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Please share some pic of that jig! Have a good one!
> 
> Peace
> FM


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2013)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2013)

some cool pics there jig. did you take a couple of them on the move too?.

hannah looks like a right little personality, hope all is well in your house today, will we have any news this weekend?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2013)

A couple were on the move. And news is good. No siblings on the way... yet. lol

Trichs showed up on my plants overnight. They are looking pretty good. I shot a new video.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 28, 2013)

She's beautiful, Jig! Love that lil smile...... ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> A couple were on the move. And news is good. No siblings on the way... yet. lol
> 
> Trichs showed up on my plants overnight. They are looking pretty good. I shot a new video.


i started a week 6 video twice and droped my phone and stop it from rec. so maybe this weekthat little one is just cute as a button there jig. you must live in the high desert very cool landscape.jojo i swopped these two for a bow, but they were fun when i had them.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2013)

We live on the North side of a mountain range here in So Cal. Our range splits the low desert to the south (palm springs, coachella, salton sea) from the high desert to the north (victorville, joshua tree, barstow). We live within about hour from 3 different 10,000 foot peaks. About an hour from 4 different ski resorts. About 2.5 hours from the beach. 1.5 hours to downtown LA and all the culture. 1.5 hours to San Diego and amazing mexican food. Could make it to Mexico in 2.5 hours. Drive 4 hours and you start getting into Kings Canyon, and all sorts of big rivers So cal has to offer. 3 hours from the Colorado river and Arizona. There's ghost towns out here, sand dunes. We live in a forest. Everything except humidity.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 28, 2013)

@ dr.D nice I think jigs would enjoy them where he is .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 28, 2013)

@ jigs no wonder ur buds come out so damn good lol baby jigs getting so big


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We live on the North side of a mountain range here in So Cal. Our range splits the low desert to the south (palm springs, coachella, salton sea) from the high desert to the north (victorville, joshua tree, barstow). We live within about hour from 3 different 10,000 foot peaks. About an hour from 4 different ski resorts. About 2.5 hours from the beach. 1.5 hours to downtown LA and all the culture. 1.5 hours to San Diego and amazing mexican food. Could make it to Mexico in 2.5 hours. Drive 4 hours and you start getting into Kings Canyon, and all sorts of big rivers So cal has to offer. 3 hours from the Colorado river and Arizona. There's ghost towns out here, sand dunes. We live in a forest. Everything except humidity.


that sounds great. where i live now is like that. i can be in N.O in 2 hours B.R in like 45 min gulf is 90 min and i am no where in the middle. jojo i bet he would to the one on the left was a traxxas and would do 55mph.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful pics Jig, looks very PEACEFUL there! Daughter looks happy bro!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 28, 2013)

Hannah is so cute. She's getting big, slowly. I missed xmas by a few days but sounds like you had a good one. 

The plants look&#8230;full as hell. You honestly can't tell you've been defoliating. I do some of the same for the massive leaves that block light to bud sites and clip lower branches that frankly aren't gonna produce.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Jig glad to hear you arent having a 2nd one yet.
That will give Hannah more time with daddy b4 she has to share.

Crazy how the trichs just pop out of nowhere


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 29, 2013)

my own breed I think they looking pretty damn good


----------



## supchaka (Dec 29, 2013)

Good use for a fish tank!


----------



## keenas (Dec 29, 2013)

cool
nice set up


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks guys I made a mini ebb& flow system that fit in the fishtank and placed a 4 bulb 4 footer flo and called it a day.I just do a water change once a week.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 29, 2013)

rez


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

looking good jojo.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Video is from Friday.  Hope everyone had a good weekend. I did.

[youtube]RvJyNEFF1hU[/youtube]


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2013)

. Phones not letting me watch vids. . 

Glad you had a good weekend man! Have a great week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

nice jig  be full of bud before you know


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you noticing any different yet using the LEDs?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Not that I can tell really. Not in the plants at least. Only differences are the temps and humidity.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

Got my eye on this @jigs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like the vanilla kush from barnies farm.I don't like the super sour D from emerial triangle .the surper sour is just not there ijs.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

I plan on putting all my eggs in one basket with my own breed. Take 12 clones every 2 weeks and harvest 12 plants every 2 weeks I think I can do it...hell I know I xan


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

this is what i have started doing jojo i tried a at once but it didn't work for my smoking. Jig i got my BB beans man and only one was crushed. good days


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

@ Dr.D what was some of the problems I have to look forward to seeing with this style of growing? @ jigs do u have any input in this matter? Taking clones every 2weeks and harvesting every 2 weeks?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ Dr.D what was some of the problems I have to look forward to seeing with this style of growing? @ jigs do u have any input in this matter? Taking clones every 2weeks and harvesting every 2 weeks?


keeping track is what i see, but i am just starting.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, I finally got to try Girl Scout Cookies (the strain) and WOOOHOOO... I see what all the hub bub is about. Reminds me a lot of the Banana OG high. Really nice. Only the GSC is stronger. It put me out. 



jojodancer10 said:


> @ Dr.D what was some of the problems I have to look forward to seeing with this style of growing? @ jigs do u have any input in this matter? Taking clones every 2weeks and harvesting every 2 weeks?


That's the way to do things if you have the room and time. Go for it. You'll be harvesting all the time. Never run out.

One other big issue aside from keeping track of things is if anything goes wrong, there's plants always in flower so it's not like you can just wait till next round and clean everything up.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey everyone, I finally got to try Girl Scout Cookies (the strain) and WOOOHOOO... I see what all the hub bub is about. Reminds me a lot of the Banana OG high. Really nice. Only the GSC is stronger. It put me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah good point on the clean up. The most significant problem I have seen, firsthand with perpetual growing is hermies. "Typically" a hermie will happen later in flower and the seeds may not even be developing yet when you're already harvesting. Put yourself into a perpetual grow and that same hermie just pollinated your entire grow that had any hairs showing, and being they have a long ways to go you are going to get fully mature seeds. Growing from clones from reg seed would be a lot safer than running female seeds, the dog is known to throw out nanners too so you'll be hard pressed to keep an eye on them all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey everyone, I finally got to try Girl Scout Cookies (the strain) and WOOOHOOO... I see what all the hub bub is about. Reminds me a lot of the Banana OG high. Really nice. Only the GSC is stronger. It put me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way i did away with the wire. i can move everything out if i need.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

I was thinking more about hydro. I would be fucked in a setup like mine.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking more about hydro. I would be fucked in a setup like mine.


LOL yeah especially when your roots intermingle


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hell yeah GSC is pretty nice Jig. I like Cherry Pie better. Has more of that zing and doesnt put you to sleep as much as the GSC. Better flavor too imo. Reminds me of the diesel high with a nice extra ziing and the flavor of a more indica fruity hybrid. I want to grow some so bad but a clone would be impossible for me to find and i dont want to settle for anything less than tha truth. haha

Cant wait for the cookie fam to release seeds!!! Probably wont be for a few months maybe even half a year or more. But once they do theyre gonna shit on all these companies attempting to make cookies and cherry pie and SS seeds.


As far as perpetuals go, feeding was always where i got pissed and didnt feel like putting the time in.

When you have 4+ cycles going on at once, you have to have 4 times the amount of nutrient solution. So instead of feeding your veg tent from one rez/container and feeding your flower tent from one rez/container you have to make 2 or more rezs per room. 

I mix in gallons and 5 gallon water cooler jugs. Clean bubbled tap in the 5 gallons that can be used for both tents/rooms and i make a gallon or 2 for each tent depending on when i plan to be back and how much the strain is drinking due to heat/humidity/strain/medium.

So when i ran perpetual, and wanted to let my partner take care of it for 2 or 3 days, i had to mix up 4 gallons of nutes for veg. 2 of each strength. Mark each correctly and write it down as a back up. Then make anywhere from 4-8 gallons of nutes for flower depending on pot size and all the other shit.

So at sometimes id have anywhere from 6 to 10 to even 12 gallons of nute solution mixed up along with 5 gallon jugs of bubbled tap water.

Needless to say it got hectic. Especially when you have SSU in one flowering groups jug and no SSU in the other and they accidently get mixed up. 



Ive converted to a 2 month perpetual if you will. 

Throw seeds, veg for 1-2 months, take clones and transplant before throwin em in to flower.

Clones root in 7-14 days, veg until the flowering is done (usually 8-9 week strains) so the first round of clones get just under 2 months of veg.

Take clones of all the clones of the mothers. Labeled correctly. Then allow those to root 7-14 days then veg til flowering is done.

At this point ive narrowed down my keeper mother so i take clones off the keepers and let them sit in veg until the clones root for security.

Throw all the plant in flower once the clones root and then transfer the clones to veg. They get 2 months of veg total and about 2 weeks before the end of veg i take clones again so that by the time the veg is ready to flower i am transplanting clones into veg.

At this point ill take an extra few clones than i plan to run in my flower tent and hold them back to be mothers so i wont have to stress/lose my prized cut.


Leave momma in the corner to veg and take a clone for a new momma every other harvest or so.

While im cutting clones ill super top the mom making her into a very bushy plant. Usually taking them from 3 foot down to 1 maybe 1 1/2 foot tall. 

This causes a ton of side branches to grow like a shrub in your front yard and ill usually let momma retire in the center of the flower tent to send her off with a bang!


Thats my set up now and it is simple as can be and i harvest enough every 2 month to last me most of 1 month and enough change to line my pocket to keep smokin til the next harvest. Hopefully once we step up production ill be able to double production allowing me to pull twice as much per 2 months.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey budbro... didn't want to clog up the other thread, but wanted to answer your question. I had two complete grows while I wasn't smoking. Both Dog and Banana Kush. The second was the best bud I had ever grown. I didn't smoke for about 7 months. Eventually the second harvest just needed to be tested lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah good point on the clean up. The most significant problem I have seen, firsthand with perpetual growing is hermies. "Typically" a hermie will happen later in flower and the seeds may not even be developing yet when you're already harvesting. Put yourself into a perpetual grow and that same hermie just pollinated your entire grow that had any hairs showing, and being they have a long ways to go you are going to get fully mature seeds. Growing from clones from reg seed would be a lot safer than running female seeds, the dog is known to throw out nanners too so you'll be hard pressed to keep an eye on them all.


this could be a problem but with the dog i will through them in a mix seed bag if it was some unknown bag seed it would just blow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Hell yeah GSC is pretty nice Jig. I like Cherry Pie better. Has more of that zing and doesnt put you to sleep as much as the GSC. Better flavor too imo. Reminds me of the diesel high with a nice extra ziing and the flavor of a more indica fruity hybrid. I want to grow some so bad but a clone would be impossible for me to find and i dont want to settle for anything less than tha truth. haha
> 
> Cant wait for the cookie fam to release seeds!!! Probably wont be for a few months maybe even half a year or more. But once they do theyre gonna shit on all these companies attempting to make cookies and cherry pie and SS seeds.
> 
> ...


i am getting a clone from MI of the GSC will not be running but a shelf or two of it but cool for head stash. i feed with the dirt and teas, so i water first then the flower tea. after i mix flower tea with more water and and fish poo and it is done


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah itd be rough not smokin and growin. Banana was some bomb when we had it around. Never grew it but that shit was super stanky.

DR, ive never used teas but always wanted to. Lucky you got the real deal in clone form. Always wanted to run the cherry pie and it looks more sat leaning and plants always looked like they yielded more than gsc.

One of these days haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea i am looking for cherry pie have some cherry puff (cherry pie X og) on the way, and yea i think the GSC yields shit but cross well from what i have seen.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2013)

My GSC was questionable with the genetics. It yielded 7.3oz on a 5 gal bucket I think and I pulled it at 8.5 weeks. I got a cherry pie clone from Emily today and that shit is STRONG imo. I'll be doing it some justice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

you going to make clones of that cp


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hopefully HSO will make some S1s of it to hold us over til the cookie fam lets the seeds loose.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> you going to make clones of that cp


I'm gonna try and keep her going!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'm gonna try and keep her going!


NICE


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> keeping track is what i see, but i am just starting.


we can help each other our.. that's what growing is all about!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> we can help each other our.. that's what growing is all about!


 i just am not going to bother keeping up with time in flower. it will not make them get done any faster.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

AWow so much info I need to save [email protected] budbro I hope I can use some of ur ideas bro's if its cool with you?. I have a 2x4 tent with a 4 foot 8 bulb flo light for my moms.on top of the big flo is where I keep my freshly cut clones with a 2 foot 4 bulb flo for 2 weeks.from there the clones get moved to the fishtank grow house that I made with a mini ebb& drain I got pictures of it a few pages back.once the clones show good roots I plan on putting them in the flower tent .now the rez in the flower tent is a 40gal.I only put water in my rez ph at 5.3-6.0. I like to mix my plant food in 5 gal buckets and water by hand every 2-3 days and give them water 2-3 times a week. So once the clones move from the mom tent to the fishtank I plan on taking another 12 clones and start it all over again.non of my plants hurmied I ran them b4.I only have 4-6 moms so I'll never run out of clones.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't count how many weeks they are in flower I feel that when the plant is done she will tell me.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

My idea is in soil only ! Grow bags with soil and .perlite


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

i have the two gal bags for my walls


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow I thought I was doing something in my garden lol let me go sit my ass down somewhere


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea i have a light mover so i have a lot of space for one 600


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well one of my grapefruit diesal mix is a male! Not sure to mad or happy. 1 down 20 to go


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2013)

1 is good.... just don't want 20. 

I guess it's the end of the year... or so I've been told. Happy new years guys.

Been watching fools beat on each other this morning.  Good times.

[youtube]Lxb-OhuhKgk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well one of my grapefruit diesal mix is a male! Not sure to mad or happy. 1 down 20 to go


i put two of my alligator kush f1 in flower early and they both were male 24 to go. i have two cheese crosses and one og x gdp to go in as well. That GD sounds good jojo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 1 is good.... just don't want 20.
> 
> I guess it's the end of the year... or so I've been told. Happy new years guys.
> 
> ...


Happy New Years everyone


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2013)

Did u get to see that fight video I posted on Facebook before it got deleted? God it was hilarious


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2013)

Not sure. I think I did.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.d the gd was fie.ppl kept asking for it.on the pull it was str8 grapefruit on the exhale it was diesal.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the video @ dr. In my hood they don't fight with hands they fight with ak47s smh .I don't have that problem with these young ppl.they know I'm old school.like new jack city lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2013)

Those were the days.

[youtube]vAbJvc1PqGg[/youtube]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol jigs you took it back to the days


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

These fools will go toe to toe with 50 pulling out guns so long they call it light pole barrels


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

Update the super sour d smells like coffee it might be a good thang


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 31, 2013)

The little one is very cute jig. Happy New Year.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;mSCXe-oWOcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSCXe-oWOcw[/video]

BASS IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new years fam. Blowing on rambo kush top down


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2013)

The grow is looking amazing jigster, happy new year!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year All! Be safe and have fun!

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year everyone. I'm blessed to have so many friends in my life. I love you all and look forward to spending this coming year with you all. Thanks for being you and for liking me. I enjoy your company.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Jig when are you ready for clones? I got all of these right now, Cherry Pie, MK Ultra, LA Con and Sour Hawaiian. I think Chaka might have given you a piece of the Cherry Pie. If you are interested I got a name on them for you. 


Peace
FM


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! Morning JIG, have fun with the family .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks TC. You too buddy. 2014 is going to be a big year.  Hoping to all get together in April. WOOT!

FM.... I won't be ready for clones till I harvest the plants I have. I'm thinking that will be around Feb 1.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

I stumbled across this article on led's which is incomplete about the actual lights, but suggest they might soon be readily available.

Strawberry yields forever: LED lighting fools plants into thinking it's spring, not winter
British strawberries could soon appear in supermarkets all year round
Nursery plans to ripen 30 tonnes of fruit that would've been left to rot

Special red and blue bulbs use less electricity than normal artificial lighting

The lower energy bill reduces overall strawberry production costs


By Eleanor Harding 

PUBLISHED: 19:25 EST, 1 January 2014 | UPDATED: 19:27 EST, 1 January 2014 


They are traditionally a treat to be enjoyed only in the warm summer months.

But British strawberries could soon be available all year round, thanks to pioneering new technology which will help them grow out of season.

Experts have developed new LED lighting for greenhouses which fool strawberry plants into thinking that it is spring rather than winter.

The red and blue lights are low-energy, meaning they use less electricity than artificial white lights which are sometimes used by greenhouses.

It means the strawberry plants can be kept in artificial light for a lower cost, according to researchers at Stockbridge Technology Centre in Selby, North Yorkshire.


Wallings Nursery in Essex plans to use the technology this year to ripen up to 30 tonnes of fruit that it would normally have thrown away after the plants died back in the autumn.



cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok fam I been hearing a lot about girl scout cookies so which breeder to buy beans from? Who has the real deal? I know its a lot to ask so let's have it fam


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 1, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam I been hearing a lot about girl scout cookies so which breeder to buy beans from? Who has the real deal? I know its a lot to ask so let's have it fam



No one. Yet. There are a few like sin city and rioit who ive heard has some good crosses.

But if you want anything like the real deal id just wait til the cookie fam drops seeds in a couple months hopefully.

And especially with a strain like cookies, it already yields shitty so why grow a shitty yielding plant that isnt even the true cookies.

Im waitin everyday for the cherry pie seed releases. hopefully be some s1s or f2-3 or 4 maybe. Along with gsc and ss and chocolate diesel and a bunch of shit that theyve been workin on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

i saw a bad ass cookie wreck from canna venture i would grow this


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow ..that's what I thought.I put my gdp in the back yard for a few hours and the damn thang grew legs and ran away.I can't wait to see who helped her runaway.I got something for them


----------



## ricot (Jan 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i saw a bad ass cookie wreck from canna venture i would grow this


Hot damn! You and me both brother


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Should I stay away from cail connection?


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 1, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Should I stay away from cail connection?



Id stay away ive never heard good things from them. go with sin city or gage green


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New YR!



I wont grow cookies unless it comes from someone I know, with all the crap out there


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 2, 2014)

this is my rambo kush for the life of me I can't figure out why she still have white hairs everywhere? The thc is all milky .I double budded her by misstake .I had a few lower buds for the new year to see what she can do.the smoke was pretty good.I was feeling her after the 3 pull.I'm thinking another week or 2 .I don't want the lower buds to start dieing off.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

The trichs done lie. She's just confused. That's a huge cola.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 25 - 12/12


Day 148 outside the womb


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2014)

Ask for update and I shall receive!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

mad props on the grow man


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

Plants look lovely my friend. So nice to see those buds on there. I also liked the "days out of the womb" count on the cute as a button baby picture.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2014)

I meant to ask how them other strains smoked? Or did you toss them all together and don't know what you're smoking when ya smoke it!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

I think I like the Headband the most (fortunate). The peacock and LA con are nice in their ways. GSC is a little strong for me. The LA con tastes nice, and the peacock is smooth in taste and high. It's like a fuzz that one.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

Did you find LA Con to be somewhat exotic? 

I found it....perfumy...but not in a bad way. It was
just that it was more "flower" than "fruit"....or some such. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, I can see that. I don't pay too much attention, but will next time I smoke it. It was floral come to think of it. Sweet, but like a rose or herb, not candy or fruit. I feel like you are doing jedi mind trick on me. These are definitely not the droids I am looking for.

Fish tacos tonight. Ashes on the computer... England might pull one of the tests out. Woot. As if anyone even knows what that means.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I think I like the Headband the most (fortunate). The peacock and LA con are nice in their ways. GSC is a little strong for me. The LA con tastes nice, and the peacock is smooth in taste and high. It's like a fuzz that one.


WooHoo! I am getting ready to Flower GSC... PLEASE tell me about this... "little Strong for me"? I am starting to get EXCITED! Hehehe

I would not have guessed a day over 142 days! Allready looking younger than she is! She will appreciatte that as she gets older! Hehehe

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

First night I smoked the GSC I got wayyyyy too stoned and passed out. It was my turn to put baby to bed and that in no way happened. Oops.... sorry wife. Since then I have only smoked half hits of it. Maybe I'm losing my tolerance.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> First night I smoked the GSC I got wayyyyy too stoned and passed out. It was my turn to put baby to bed and that in no way happened. Oops.... sorry wife. Since then I have only smoked half hits of it. Maybe I'm losing my tolerance.


I think your tolerance may be a tad low! But thats a good thing if you ask me! That closet is looking like a huge green beast!!!! Daughter is adorable!!! When you have a bad day and you see your daughter smiling like that it makes everything go away! Kids are my #1 stress reliever! Although as they get older not so much, lol!!!

Keep up the great work bro!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

lol half hits, rock on J! Little precious is something else brotha.

Hey fam I think you can squeeze one more exclamation point in there! For real! All the excitement!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

*



Kids are my #1 stress reliever! Although as they get older not so much, lol!!!

Click to expand...

*you said it


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

you guys make me smile!!!

here's what im watching

http://www.coolsport.tv/nfl-hd-stream-2.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^^
why can i never watch any thing on here


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 2, 2014)

Watching lawless


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

now it works


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Not working here

Browser settings and player required....
I thought that might be it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lol half hits, rock on J! Little precious is something else brotha.
> 
> Hey fam I think you can squeeze one more exclamation point in there! For real! All the excitement!!!


!!!!!!!!!! (had to put ten so I can post this) lol

Peace
FM


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Another male.I hope this male run ends soon because I'm ready to grow


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Another male.I hope this male run ends soon because I'm ready to grow


Third in a row for me also.....wtf...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wanted to say.... I LOVE CALIFORNIA!!!! and everything it comes with. I love all the different folks, how we all speak different languages. I love all the different foods. I love how we all get along for the most part. I love the ultra liberal folks in SF and the conservative military folks in SD. I love the weather, and I love the coast. I love the attitude and mostly the people. We're a bunch of cool folks (for the most part) out here and I think it's great.  

[youtube]HLPYhYT1ySk[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

You are one of our better residents Jig.

...and you are kinda on the border, where the Coast meets the Country.

Like the British are (?) known to do, I cherish our eccentrics, as they
remind me that I am free. I remember being saddened when I heard of 
Theo Van Gogh being killed, as he was just a nut-ball.

San Diego's offering is my own favorite: Boyd Rice

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't forget I come from close to the border. I liked it down there a lot better to tell you the truth. It seemed like real life down there. It feels like a vacation living up here. It's nice being on vacation all the time, but you know how it's kinda nice to come home from a trip because everything is where you know it should be. That's how I feel about living in the mountains. It's like someday I'll move back to civilization and live like the rest of you folks. Gets lonely. And everyone looks the same.

And thank you JD for the compliment. I try to make myself useful to those around me.

I'm glad you like it here alright. We're glad to have you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Another male.I hope this male run ends soon because I'm ready to grow


male show first you will see it plain out


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's a story that you'll get a kick out of Jig.

We were at a Charger game. We were playing the Eagles.

At some point, a veeeery drunk Eagle fan stood up, turned around,
and said "Yooo guys gots no nationality" (think Foster Brooks)

It was months before it occurred to me that he was actually
very astute in his stupor. In San Diego you cannot look at
a group of us and get a feeling for who lives here....we are a 
serious blend.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

Quite the opposite feeling from when I attended an English football match. Not only did everyone look the same, but I swear everyone had the same outfit on. Dark jeans and a big black jacket.

Also why Australia freaked me out. The whole place was white people. It was so odd. There were Japanese tourists too. This was 20 years ago. I'm sure it is more mixed now with malasian/ indonesian people moving there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Quite the opposite feeling from when I attended an English football match. Not only did everyone look the same, but I swear everyone had the same outfit on. Dark jeans and a big black jacket.
> 
> Also why Australia freaked me out. The whole place was white people. It was so odd. There were Japanese tourists too. This was 20 years ago. I'm sure it is more mixed now with malasian/ indonesian people moving there.


how do you think hydrogp fells on this it is all the same there. i live in cajun creole country and it is very mixed here


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

You mean the influx of foreigners? It's rapidly changing in scandanavia with all the middle easterners and I think even more so the subcontinent people. Bangledeshi, Pakistani, Bengali, Sri Lancan etc. I visited an RIU'er in Sweden and he was telling me all about it. It was wild to hear him talk because it's so different from here. I think many americans would say his views were racist, but it's so different there. Just wild how things are around the world. I've really only been a handful of places and my mind is pretty much blown whenever a new place is visited. For as much as we are all the same we are all so different. And at the same time for as different as we all are, we are really totally just the same.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey jig how far along are your plants in flowering?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

30 days of 12/12. Thinking they'll be done around Feb 1.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

your a bit jinxed lately with your sports jig, what happened to england in the ashes? and i won't even get started on spurs

hopefully your nfl team is doing better!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

NFL is all I gots left. My baseball team made it to the semi finals this year... so that's good i suppose. We should have made it to the championship. Should being the operative word. Yeah, spurs are shit, but things are looking up with AVB gone. I mean we COULD still make a champ league spot. As long as they quit giving up 5+ every game jeez. England couldn't have been worse in the ashes, it was pretty disgusting. I swear I could have batted better than some of the top order batsmen. Crazy.

I've given up on auto racing for the most part. Not sure why, maybe because the same people win the championship every year in F1 and Nascar? It's just not interesting to me the past year.

WTF was that danny rose shit about the other day!!! Grrrr.... wasn't too much fun watching that match.

EDIT: And no... I never did hear back from the light guy. Poof... he disappeared. ???


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

maybe he's lurking real hard somewhere lol....

and as for defenders acting batshit crazy this season i haven't a clue, it seems to be all over the preimer league, if they weren't being payed so much i would have to say they take a lot of bribes because you just can't write some of that shit!.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2014)

Teehee someone posted this on my FB.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats great, the wife and I got a good laugh. Also on a funny note Chaka, I refer to you as the "gold watch guy" to my wife so she knows who I'm talking about when I refer to your posts.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2014)

That's funny shit. Both the shirt and the name. lol

plants still growing... getting extremely frosty and amazingly stinky.  getting pretty fat too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Just wanted to say.... I LOVE CALIFORNIA!!!! and everything it comes with. I love all the different folks, how we all speak different languages. I love all the different foods. I love how we all get along for the most part. I love the ultra liberal folks in SF and the conservative military folks in SD. I love the weather, and I love the coast. I love the attitude and mostly the people. We're a bunch of cool folks (for the most part) out here and I think it's great.



I am with you. Been loving it all through the Holiday and damn glad I am here. CALI has it's problems but so does everywhere. My in-laws came down for the holidays again and I think they are getting addicted to the weather. They just went back to freezing cold in North ID. I do NOT miss shoveling snow.  Sorry jig... 

BTW... Wife has totally become californianized..LOL!! we went up to Gregory to walk around it and it was about 57 and slightly windy. We spent maybe 15 minutes before it was too cold...LOL! Wishing you guys well up there buddy. finally saw the vid and things just look great man! I think those LEDs may be worth it eh?.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

Man I think I would absolutely everything about Cali except the cost of living. I love different types of people, and foods, and obviously the weather would be awesome. I was shoveling about 20 inchs of snow out of my walkway a little while ago. Then spent about 30 minutes helping the neighbor and his girlfriend get their van down the road in -2 degrees , my wife said I'm way to nice that she would have told them to call a tow truck. I can not swallow paying a grand of more for rent though, along with everything else being expensive too. If I could find a job and an affordable house I think the wife would make me move west she's wanted to her whole life.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2014)

My neighbor pays $800 a mo rent for a 2 bed 2 bath 1,000 sq.ft. house. 

If you could save up to buy a place on my street the mortgage would be around $350 a month. Got anyone to hook you up $10,000 for a down payment???


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My neighbor pays $800 a mo rent for a 2 bed 2 bath 1,000 sq.ft. house.
> 
> If you could save up to buy a place on my street the mortgage would be around $350 a month. Got anyone to hook you up $10,000 for a down payment???



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats certainly a much more doable number!! The down payment, and the credit would be the issues. I know I could come up with the down payment one way or another with a little time, and I've been working on improving my credit the last few years. When we started thinking about buying this place we then realized that no bank is gonna give us any kind of loan any time soon cus I've been off work from my injury so no current job, or the 1-2 years at a job like they want to see. Now if we could rent to own a place on your street, I would be glad to pay 5-600, just need the down payment then . Then we just gotta find work, my wife has been reading about trying to learn coding it seems like something she could be good at.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good to me!


no shit! i pay 600 where i rent. i will sell my place now tax's are coming, and am going up and have about two weekends worth of work and i am jacking the price up. in six month my credit will get me a va loan. it is still coming back from my ruff start in 2013. me and the wife have talked about moving all over hell we dont know cali could be cool. i have a few people out that way one is a med grower in humbolt. we just need to find a place i can grow and not worry about going to big boy fuck you in the ass prison over a little weed. i would love to grow, breed, and do my art for a living and spend my time with my family and some good friends. i would be the happiest man in the world. i have so many skills a job is tatter i have worked full time since i was 15. anyway i am so jacking you tread here supa that shirt is great we have had a cat most of the time the wife and i have been together.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2014)

> *we just need to find a place i can grow and not worry about going to big boy fuck you in the ass prison over a little weed.*


Ain't that the truth brother!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a new guitar today. WOot!

View attachment 2956490


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope it sounds like it looks


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Which is the new one, the sunburst? Super nice axes man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I hope it sounds like it looks


It sounds better than it looks really.  I'm super stoked.



colocowboy said:


> Which is the new one, the sunburst? Super nice axes man!


Thanks a lot my friend. The new one is on the left, old one on the right. I ordered it online and honestly expected it to look like my old one. Was quite surprised when I opened the case. It's very bright! It's heavy. And sounds seriously amazing. Blows the old one out of the water.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

I love the finish, sunburst is gorgeous! LP Studio? Stock pickups? Sick book matched flame maple on mahogany, recipe for sweetness! Congrats my man, she is a beauty!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

It's an Epiphone LP Tribute+. It comes with Gibson 57 Classic pick ups, and gibson switch/ pots/ wiring. Also has a coil tap deal where you can get single coil sounds. She resonates like nothing else... it's pretty amazing. I am really digging it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

That kills! I bet it shreds, your stoked!


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 8, 2014)

WooHoo! They are both GORGEUS!

If I didnt allready have too many Guitars, I would grab the old one, I just LOVE the WoodGrain Finish!

Bump!







Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Got a new guitar today. WOot!


Congrats on the new toy jig!  I am not a musician but for sure an appreciator. Looks like a beautiful piece of equipment too. Its been too long since I have gone out for some live music. Maybe someday Ill get to hear that thing. 

Here is the toy I am drooling over: _*totally off topic*_


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Dude that looks awesome. I'd be down for something like that. I like it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dude that looks awesome. I'd be down for something like that. I like it.


It is something we are working on. Im gonna do some modifications to the truck and go expedition with it for a while. Probably some 34x10 tires instead of 35x12. Maybe some comfort mods and a 12v fridge. The RTT (roof top tent) would be for the wife and I (and bubba for now). I would get a nice cot for our daughter to sleep in the downstairs annex. I'm gonna offload my trailer project and go this route. This way I can get the family out camping a bit easier. 

First expo trip I want to do would be the mojave road. Ive done it twice. Fun as hell.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds cool, I looked it up. Never heard of it before. Me and my wife have been out to Kelso dunes once... have you ever been there. Singing sand is a trip. A real trip. Not a very doable hike with a baby though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

IVe never been there. Yes... Kids do change what you can do. Especially With babies and mommies with them...LOL! However, she is in favor of doing more camping too so it will be "easy" camping for a while I am sure. It gets easier when they get a bit older. I really need to get a little backpacking trip going for me and my daughter next year. She would love it.  

Life is good. Wish you well my friend.  Sorry to hijack and side track.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Sorry to hijack and side track.


Have you seen the last couple pages of this thread. I don't think it's possible to side track as there is no subject to begin with. hhaha

My plants by the way are doing great. Huge frosty buds everywhere, and I don't even have to open the closet door but every few days now. Cruisin into home.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL True! Your threads become massive quick from all the banter...LOL I feel the same way. Just feeding and looking at them. Its pretty easy really. 3 of mine are 9weeks strains though and they are just barely picking up real steam at this point. So glad those lights worked out for you man!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

What random banter us...noooo! I don't believe you. Everything we talk about is very serious and important .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Speaking of which, I have some important news to share. Haha, no I don't. Lol.

The light guy wrote the other day. I guess he didn't disappear. HI LIGHT GUY!!!!  I hope you don't mind me calling you that. Hope all is well in light land. Sorry... I've had a funny day.

So yeah, my neighbor is back. The one that lives across from me that I care for very much. She fell and broke her hip a couple days before Christmas. Yesterday me and another guy on my street went and picked her up and brought her and all her stuff home. HOly shit it was hard work. She only weighs 130 thank god. Not sure how she woulda got up the stairs if she weighed more. She wouldn't be carried so I stood behind her and was like crutches holding up her arm pits. 12 stairs we did... tall ones too. I'm still really sore. Proud of her though. She's 65 and frail as anything and already home in the mountains off a broke hip. Good job lady! So it seems as though I'll have some extra responsibilities for as long as we and she still live up here. She's probably got 5 years up here max. It's too hilly and snowy and icy for old ladies to walk their dogs.

I've started recording music again. It's fun.

Is anyone planning on going to the Cannibis cup in Denver for 4/20?

When I grow up I want to play like this:
[youtube]P5GBEDdYEpg[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

The wife and I really want to go, 2 day passes are already sold out. We are just hung up cus we don't really know what to do with our daughter we don't want to leave her with ever her grandparents that long. A friend of mine is talking about moving out there in march which if he did would prolly increase the chances of me going. At the moment its not looking real good though mostly the babysitter thing but also the money. 

Side note, hows this old ladies house? Got a basement or a good area to grow in. You could talk her into leasing it to me and moving down the mountain so it would be easier for her hehe .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Speaking of off topic... where's Jojo at? What's going on down there bro? Any good stories lately?

And also... you guys are slacking. Nobodies asked me for pics forever! Damn. A bit disappointed. lolol... you guys have no idea how much I like to pass the blame, you should hear my wife rant about it. I should be embarrased. The reason I bring it up is because the buds are looking pretty damn insane. The trichs are all oily. I've never had a grow like this. Then I touch the sugar leaves my fingers aren't sticky, they are greasy. It's wild. Stinks to high heaven too, real nice smell. Can light be responsible for this, or is it a strain thing? Maybe a temp thing? Or a humidity thing I bet... my guess is that's the key. I'm much much more humid than any other grow. I bet thats where the slimey bit comes in. Ok, not slimey, but oily.

peace

EDIT:: and no need to ask... I'll post some pics later tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

Greasy is good! My MrGoo was like it was dipped in maple syrup! The Jilly Bean and the Ace of Spades were greasy too


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 9, 2014)

Post some fucking pics!!  hahaha

Long time no talk mi amigo. I got some catch up to do.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of off topic... where's Jojo at? What's going on down there bro? Any good stories lately?
> 
> And also... you guys are slacking. Nobodies asked me for pics forever! Damn. A bit disappointed. lolol... you guys have no idea how much I like to pass the blame, you should hear my wife rant about it. I should be embarrased. The reason I bring it up is because the buds are looking pretty damn insane. The trichs are all oily. I've never had a grow like this. Then I touch the sugar leaves my fingers aren't sticky, they are greasy. It's wild. Stinks to high heaven too, real nice smell. Can light be responsible for this, or is it a strain thing? Maybe a temp thing? Or a humidity thing I bet... my guess is that's the key. I'm much much more humid than any other grow. I bet thats where the slimey bit comes in. Ok, not slimey, but oily.
> 
> ...


WooHoo! When I saw you had posted, I figured it WAS PICS, cause you HAVE BEEN Slacking OFF!

Have you taken the temps at plant distance? I would think the heat is driving the stickies, kinda like ... well... OIL! Hehehe

I be back later for pics, how about a quick Audio post, or even vid of some Jamz with the New Toy?

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a little clip of something I was messing around with today. 

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh/9-14-clip

And here's some pics of what's going on in the closet:

These are the temps in front of and behind the canopy, lights on.


Nice healthy leaves


Big frosty buds. Notice the frost on the fans!


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 9, 2014)

Really buddin up there jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'm stoked. I forgot to upload the picture from a couple steps back.... There's buds everywhere.

I bet you're pretty stoked to see the progress too. I'm excited to see how these things work out for both you and medsci.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 10, 2014)

WooHoo! i LOVE the Audio track! What software/hardware do you use to computerize your stuff? I have the GuitarPort, and mostly use RiffTracker to Build songs. When I have some more time, I will pick up something better for recording.

It OFFICIAL! I have FLIPPED (the plants to 12/12)! I MUST say, that watching your grow, has BENEFITED ME ALOT! Thanks for ALL THAT! You ROCK!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad to shine a little light on the path, no pun intended, but it works well doesn't it.

As for recording I have made what I own work for me. I use audacity (free download) for the recording software. I have a Boss GT-10 multi effect processor/ pedal board job... that has a USB out. Hook that to the laptop and all is well. I recorded this yesterday while baby was asleep. Only sound was through the headphones.

I put the headphones into the GT-10. I can hear my playing of course, but it's nice because the computer will send sound back through the USB into the GT10 and through my headphones, so when I overdub I can hear the backing track in real time. No lag, it's great.

If I want to do everything out loud, I just hook my living room stereo to the headphones jack in the GT10 and it gets loud.

I've looked at all sorts of amps with digital outs for direct recording, and I've looked at interfaces... lots are on my wish list, but as I can make the gear I have work for me I think I'll save my money before buying anything new.

I have a Fender Super Champ XD combo amp to make noise with as well... but don't have a quality mic to record from the amp, so only I get to hear the lovely jangly tube amp sounds my lovely new guitar makes.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Glad to shine a little light on the path, no pun intended, but it works well doesn't it.
> 
> As for recording I have made what I own work for me. I use audacity (free download) for the recording software. I have a Boss GT-10 multi effect processor/ pedal board job... that has a USB out. Hook that to the laptop and all is well. I recorded this yesterday while baby was asleep. Only sound was through the headphones.
> 
> ...


WooHoo! Makes total sense!

I have a Fender Sidekick Switcher for Jammin with Crunch, no pedals needed! I DO LOVE Fender amps too!

I would be KEWL to learn how to share files, to add to each others work! Would probably motivate me to do MORE JAMMIN!

Peace


----------



## supchaka (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll definitely add some "shit" to your files! Maybe some spoons?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome to see those pubs forming well man. I've noticed some plants have that greasy feel to them, some just sticky. The Bubba kush I ran felt almost gritty any time you touched the trichs and rubbed your fingers together. I think it has alot to do with strain, and "resin profile".


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had that gritty feel too. It was odd, like sand paper.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've had that gritty feel too. It was odd, like sand paper.


Was the dog like that?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well fam looks like all my seeds turned out to be males..damn!!! Son of a [email protected]#% . So pissed i was hoping for 1 female.i got 4 more to go.i still got hope!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish I had a musical bone in my body. The fact is I don't. I can write lyrics when I feel like it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

I cant sing, and never learned to play any instruments...


The buds are coming along really well, and they are all over the place!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2014)

The TGA Marion Berry has that gritty texture.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 10, 2014)

If i dont have a female im gone have to order some more beans


----------



## SupaM (Jan 10, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> If i dont have a female im gone have to order some more beans


Just keep your fingers crossed, I ended with three of each this run....funny shit is out of three strains, all three females are of one strain. GL ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> If i dont have a female im gone have to order some more beans


i am pulling for four straight fems for you


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

Bring on the ladies!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 11, 2014)

You know what..you guys are the best friends i have its hard to find friends like you.im keeping my fingers crossed to.but if things go south i plan on rebreeding them withe male i have.as far as ordering goes im looking at gdp& og raskle


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 11, 2014)

The breeding project was a kenn mix i called dead man because it smelled like something died and my dj short blue moonshine.so my seeds were 50/50 moon and dead man.now if i rebreed the 50/50 back to the mom i hope i get a female.so what do you think? Am i on the wright track?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

Og raskle all the way the kens gdp has a high % male and stability problems. look at there thread the rep is an ass hole. jojo if things go south you can pm me


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok Dr. Ill do that.ill be going to the garden tonight to see it a girl is in my [email protected] dr.i had a female gdp and it grew out very nice til the ex got mad with me and took it out on my plant with bleach.its sad to say she is nolonger with us..the girlfriend that is...crazy [email protected]#


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok Dr. Ill do that.ill be going to the garden tonight to see it a girl is in my [email protected] dr.i had a female gdp and it grew out very nice til the ex got mad with me and took it out on my plant with bleach.its sad to say she is nolonger with us..the girlfriend that is...crazy [email protected]#


that is the worst thing i have ever heard of well short of john bobbitt


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn, hitting you where it hurts. That's not cool.

Going to make another video today. One lesson I've learned making a video every week is that no one needs to make a video every week. Bit of overkill. I think next round I'll do one every two weeks or something. Maybe every 4? Maybe one per week in veg because things actually change you know. It's like video after video of the same shit.

Hope you guys have a good saturday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

yea i have slowed up i do need to put everything on my thread and send out emails just be a long week and have not wanted to put time time in it


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Having a great saturday bud, just hanging out right now drinkin some coffee still. About to take my girls over to the mall for lunch and a carousel ride for the kiddo. I think a few dabs are in order before I go though......


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 11, 2014)

True friends til the end Dr.D


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Sooo Jig you wanna take a road trip to San fran next week?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

look at you  you get some of those i want a cut TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Hehe you know what I'm think do ya Dr. . It would truely be a special thing I think, some REAL heritage there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

i agree they need to work something out with the seed banks spread some of it around


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sooo Jig you wanna take a road trip to San fran next week?


Road trips are always fun when you have good peeps and good weed! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Going to make another video today. One lesson I've learned making a video every week is that no one needs to make a video every week.


Weren't you making another video or something? 

Maybe a video every two weeks and pictures on the other weeks?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

You get what you get, haha. I took pics just now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sooo Jig you wanna take a road trip to San fran next week?


I definitely WANT to. Not sure that would work out with the rest of the fam though.  Thanks for the invite. 

Speaking of SF. Fdd2blk is in San Fran now... he's out of the big house and in a half way house now.  3 months then home. Yay for him.

Buds are getting nice and big. I'm stoked.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I definitely WANT to. Not sure that would work out with the rest of the fam though.  Thanks for the invite.
> 
> Speaking of SF. Fdd2blk is in San Fran now... he's out of the big house and in a half way house now.  3 months then home. Yay for him.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! That closet is serious full!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You get what you get, haha. I took pics just now.





jigfresh said:


> Buds are getting nice and big. I'm stoked.
> View attachment 2961335


That looks GREAT! Holy Hell man. And with LEDs... pretty amazing. Looks like my 600w cabinet. We are neck and neck. I can tell in the pic the buds closest to the light. I bet you are getting pretty happy with a nice haul like this on the horizon. I know I am. .

Growing has kept me sane. Its a hobby that at least when I get to do no other "me" thing I get this.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2014)

Its like a wall of buds in there now woot!!

Hehe I actually wouldn't be able to go on the road trip.... I was gonna try to talk you into driving up and picking up some genetics. Cannabis aficionado is dropping their very limited yearly release, but they aren't shipping anything, you gotta pick them up at sparc in SF.

Its great for FDD he's one step closer to home. I had read that the other day on the FDD thread.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

@ jigs bro looking good damn good...well fam i got news.. i have 2 females of my own breed.Im more happy than a hooker that pass her hiv test lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

i know they dont look to good BUT the smell is wow.i had to turn on the 4 foot scruber with the 12 inch inline fan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
great news on the fems 
i sexed my alligator kush f1 last night i had 14 fem and 6 males i killed the males but one to make my f2 with. i want to check some of the other seed i made with this male and see if it throws more fems consistentlyi am flowering it and making more f1 seed now this was taken today


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 13, 2014)

looks like a pretty solid male.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i like what i see so far we will see after i finish the three cross i have going 19 plants with it and one with the gdp male


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

@ dr.d i need to learn all of this f1 f2 ..s1 s2 est.. but i do know she smells bad in veg just like her dad.so..dr.d i was thinking about breeding the male that i made back to the mom...what do you think? I want to lock in more of the mom into the new breed.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh .. i want to thank everyone for your help..man i was feeling pretty low but you guys brought my hopes back up ...thanks fam


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Jigs,
You going to the San Berdu Cup in Feb? If you are, we should meet up. Any other local gardeners attending should also come. Maybe we could find a place to hang and have the Chaka cup 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Whats this san berdo cup u speak of?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Oh .. i want to thank everyone for your help..man i was feeling pretty low but you guys brought my hopes back up ...thanks fam


That's what friends are for. Why I'm so thankful for all you guys.

Was thinking today driving up the hill about how great it would be to have a big old commune. I could get a big plot of land a little out of town, TC, you and the fam could move in and we'd build a house for you all. And then build another for whodat... and again and again. I think we could sort out how to earn money lol. Would be something else. I can see now why the govt hates hippies so much, they are a total threat to the establishment. We wouldn't need them at all (as if we need them now). Anyways.... I'd love to be yalls neighbor.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

I hadn't planned on it as I didn't know about it... but count me in. Hit us up with a link or something. Even if I don't get around to buying a ticket I'm sure we could arrange a time and place to have a smoke session, or at least a trading session. I don't know how good it would work for everyone to sample each others wares, then try to drive home.

Hopefully it's a good date for me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to go!!! This is what I missed last year!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

I need to fly over but i dont think ill be coming back home no time soon lol so much to learn from you guys.oh by the way jigs i think ill build me a tree house on the land ...ill be the eye in the sky with the mcmillan m88


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's what friends are for. Why I'm so thankful for all you guys.
> 
> Was thinking today driving up the hill about how great it would be to have a big old commune. I could get a big plot of land a little out of town, TC, you and the fam could move in and we'd build a house for you all. And then build another for whodat... and again and again. I think we could sort out how to earn money lol. Would be something else. I can see now why the govt hates hippies so much, they are a total threat to the establishment. We wouldn't need them at all (as if we need them now). Anyways.... I'd love to be yalls neighbor.


i am not kidding i have the wife talked in to it now we are coming westyou go hippie dont forget i am a handy hermit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I need to fly over but i dont think ill be coming back home no time soon lol so much to learn from you guys.oh by the way jigs i think ill build me a tree house on the land ...ill be the eye in the sky with the mcmillan m88


me and the wife love tree houses.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

I watch that show Tree House Master! I really like how excited he gets when looking at trees, he has a real passion for trees and his craft! I would love to have my own tree house!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i was just running it by my 9 year old son  he is down


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

@ dr.d bro i love the house but ill need another level for the other guest lol


----------



## melancholy (Jan 13, 2014)

Subscribed from the Central Valley (209)! Always good to see "locals" on here!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ dr.d bro i love the house but ill need another level for the other guest lol


sad to say when i come i dont know how long it will be for our families to forgive uswhen i told my family i was going to WA my mom didnt talk to me for a month. they will not be visiting.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok how will be making the moonshine? If yall dont have anyone i know a guy! Lol


----------



## melancholy (Jan 13, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok how will be making the moonshine? If yall dont have anyone i know a guy! Lol


Definitely a trade I wanna learn! Haha


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

High Times LA Cup (They are not calling it the LA Cup this time) at the NOS center in San Bernardino CA. Same place as last year. We need a party bus and a hotel so we can go to the cup and then go to the hotel and have a Chaka cup 

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/high-times-medical-cannabis-cup-la-san-bernardino-feb-8-9-2014-tickets-9112448579







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2014)

I love the commune idea Jig that would be epic! On a slightly more realistic note, my wife would move to Cali next week if we found a place and jobs. 

You guys get all the cool events too!  lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is my weather for the next 3 days:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn, too hot! It's been nice up here.

And I hear you on the events TC. I've seen just about every music group I could ever want to see. One of the many luxuries of living in So Cal.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 14, 2014)

I would be down for the commune. That tree house is awesome. I would love one of those. Well I don't have any specific trade skills to offer but I learn quick and I work hard. Does that count? 

Damn Mo that's pretty freaking warm for winter.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hard worker is all that's required. There's enough skilled guys to tell the rest what to do and how to do it. Haha... just thought of why you guys wouldn't really want to be part of my commune. No alcohol. 

Helped out the neighbor this morning. Her chiropractor friend is taking her to the other doctors appt. Got to ride in his car for a minute while I directed him where to park. He's like, you can just put your foot on the safe there bolted to the floor. Pretty pimp little gun locker he had... never seen one like that before. Was a sweet BMW too. Dude looked too funny too. Was all 'rich' looking. Had loose fitting gold jewelry and an expensive scarf on. I'm judgmental of rich folks lol. We keeps it pretty white trash around here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> .. just thought of why you guys wouldn't really want to be part of my commune. No alcohol.



Yea.... That kilz it..LOL I dont really drink much but I aint given up my PBR man. They dont just give those blue ribbons away ya know.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2014)

Sooo why no alcohol? How am I gonna make qwiso? Alcohol is also very useful for other medical extractions.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sooo why no alcohol? How am I gonna make qwiso? Alcohol is also very useful for other medical extractions.


Because I can't stand drunk people. lol

All forms of concentrates will be allowed. Not to worry. Haha... we need to draft a declaration of indicapendence.

Mo, was that a bunch of audio equipment in the corner of the picture you posted in someguy's thread?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes. I am growing in my studio. That is why I can't make it a full blown grow room.


This is my DAW workstation:




Marshall DSL 50 half stack and Home Recording Mags:





Old light show controller:




Mixer rack & DAW workstation:




and so on...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

I love it. It's like your two loves (non human) are fighting for the room. I just started on my journey to a home studio. I ordered a tube preamp, a couple mics, and an interface. I've been playing with tones and I found one I love.

It's funny John Fruciante is my guitar hero, he uses fender guitars and marshall amps. I have my les paul running through a fender amp. No point, just funny.

Watched an interesting video this morning (interesting to me at least):
[youtube]sFTd_Q45xX0[/youtube]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 14, 2014)

You have a job i meant. A hobby.money dont grow on trees thats what they tell us tho! Lol


Thundercat said:


> I love the commune idea Jig that would be epic! On a slightly more realistic note, my wife would move to Cali next week if we found a place and jobs.
> 
> You guys get all the cool events too!  lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

When I first got my Gibson I hooked it up to my Fender amp and it sounded awful! Apparently that is why there is an Input 1 and an Input 2. 1 is for single coil pickups and 2 is for Humbuckers. Sounded great in 2. Sounds even better in the Marshall! I have a rackmount tube/solid state box I used for ever. It does a great job of emulating different amps. The big Marshall can break windows and eardrums and that doesn't come out of a rack box 

My drummer moved back to Oregon so I have been playing my acoustic Epi. The drum machine can't make my feet come off the ground like my drummer could.

Three years ago I tried growing a plant inside (why?) and the room has been morphing ever since. When I turned 40 Mars Music was going out of business so I picked up one of these:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

What's better than a Gibson Les Paul. A Gibson Les Paul with 3 humbuckers. WOOOOT!!! Nice. Thanks for letting me know all that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ive been looking at some hash plants wondering how it get so much thc on one plant.i wonder if i breed it with my plant what would the outcome be?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

One giant THC crystal!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Here are a couple more shots from the messy studio:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking beautiful Jig. I'm very impressed with the LED's and your set-up.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 15, 2014)

Im be damn..my girlfriend pregnant and her girlfriend pregnant plus im in the middle of it all . So ill blame it on bassman and tc


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait a second here how it is my fault......? I didn't get to tag team your gf and her gf, now if I had maybe we could talk blame. 

All I gotta say is paternity test!!! Well and I really enjoyed pregnant sex with my wife when she was!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Go momo and marry them both jojo... Hehe. Tag-team prego sex. Lol. See if you can keep up with the libido of two pregnant girls


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

I knew you'd be with me on that Someguy .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh lord, we need Maury.


[video=youtube;okQsrwMhFjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okQsrwMhFjU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Damn, too hot! It's been nice up here.
> 
> And I hear you on the events TC. I've seen just about every music group I could ever want to see. One of the many luxuries of living in So Cal.



[video=youtube;9EnxshehPDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EnxshehPDE[/video]



jigfresh said:


> That's what friends are for. Why I'm so thankful for all you guys.
> 
> Was thinking today driving up the hill about how great it would be to have a big old commune. I could get a big plot of land a little out of town, TC, you and the fam could move in and we'd build a house for you all. And then build another for whodat... and again and again. I think we could sort out how to earn money lol. Would be something else. I can see now why the govt hates hippies so much, they are a total threat to the establishment. We wouldn't need them at all (as if we need them now). Anyways.... I'd love to be yalls neighbor.



That would be awesome  except the no alcohol thing, you'd have to count me out for sure on that one.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm OUT! I was thinkin more of a LOVE Cult anyways! Farmin, Building, Smokin, probably some Drinking too... I know I am missing somethin...? Hmmmm... anyways...

Back to starting my own again, I guess? WooHoo!

Peace and LOVE to ALL (past-present-future)


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 15, 2014)

Silly Double Post during that RIU Outage?

My basement resembles Mohicans Studio/Grow Room, plus a bunch of General Storage too. I keep my favorite Axe and practice Amp next to my Recliner, oh yeah, and a small TV area for Relaxing with Mr Herb! Often doubles as a Bedroom when Smoking yourself Silly!

Oh Yeah... Smoking myself Silly... Laters!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha... you guys and your booze. Paradise in sight, no alcohol is a deal breaker. I guess that's why people don't live in communes all the time, they just can't agree on stuff.

Spent a lovely afternoon with the wife and child walking around town and seeing the sights. Introduced baby to wife's coworkers... that was fun. Bunch of ladies cooing over little girl.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds like a great day man! Those are fun ones, we spent a few hours exploring the library the other day. I found out they have 3d printers, and I'm going saturday to take a class on using them .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

You know they got plans to make guns on one of those 3d printers. Totally undetectable, but they only last a few rounds (if using high powered ammo). Would be cool to make a bong, then when you break it you can just make another lol.

It's nice to have days like today. Glad you get some.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Im be damn..my girlfriend pregnant and her girlfriend pregnant plus im in the middle of it all . So ill blame it on bassman and tc


This shit made me laugh so hard. Damn bassman and TC always getting our gals pregnant and shit. lol

My lady is sick tonight so I am taking care of both my girls. :/


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got good swimmers what can I say!! I can impregnate a bitch from across the country!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

Too funny.

Totally unrelated. I bout 3 wristbands today. Got them because I wear a Kara which is a steel bracelet of religious meaning on my right hand... and that's the hand I strum the guitar with... so that doen't work out too well. And the bracelet doesn't come off. I usually use a hankerchief to tie it back, or tuck it in long sleeves, but no more. I got a black and white checkered one for baby, she likes black and white. I got a rasta colored checkered one, and a rainbow one. So unfair, I liked rainbows before it had anything to do with being gay.

The buds in the closet are looking nice. Can't wait to start taking things down pretty soon. Only about 2 weeks left. WOOOOOT. I haven't had a big harvest in about a year. Been a long time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

In 10 years every household will probably have a 3d printer of some sort. I think they are amazing. 

Its good to see the closet full again Jig! 


On the booze thing, there are health benefits with moderate drinking.
http://www2.potsdam.edu/hansondj/AlcoholAndHealth.html#.Utg80ijLAUU

http://www.medicaldaily.com/7-health-benefits-drinking-alcohol-247552

I understand you cant put up with drunks, I cant either, but some people just cant control themselves in general. Anywho, thats that


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2014)

I hate getting drunk, or when others are as well! Though I still enjoy a drink now and again . 

Have you guys seen that 3d printed houses are in the works as well?
[video=youtube;ehnzfGP6sq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehnzfGP6sq4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, alcohol allowed, but when someone gets drunk and acts an idiot we bring him out back and shoot him.  Reminds me of PeeWees big adventure when he knocks over all the bikers' bikes. They all discuss what to do with him. "I say we shoot him, then we hang him, then we tattoo him, then we stab him"..... 

Totally random, was reading about Paul Mooney today (an old comedian) and he was a co-writer of the Richard Pryor movie Jo Jo Dancer. Had no idea that was the name of a movie.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey fam saw this thing on fb dude put rum in a 2 liter with coke got a cork and a air pump. Pumped it up and smoked it. Im like wtf .i need to try that with moonshine ps.i now have 4 girls of my.own breed


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2014)

@ jigs damn u figured me out


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok fam out of 4 girls 2 of them smell like the male and 2 smell like the mom.but im happy.ill post pics when they get a lil bigger


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2014)

My mom is in the hospital.the last time she was there she had a stroke.so i saw the dr.shook his hand looked him in his eyes and said if she die so will you! The next day my mom called me as if she didnt have a stroke.go figure


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

Thoughts with your mom. Do what you can to take care of her. Moms are the best. (most of the time at least)

Both me and the baby are sick, nothing serious, but it sure isn't any fun. Wife's just getting over being sick, now she has to take care of the two of us.

Today is 6 weeks complete of 12/12. The buds are nice and chunky. I squeezed one today and it felt solid. I dont think these will be fluffy nugs.

Also my doc today mentioned jucing MU leaves. It's something I'm going to look into more. I guess it's supposed to be good for GI issues, which I deal with. It would be nice to do something with all the leaves I pull. It was the MJ doc, got my rec for another year.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

melancholy said:


> Subscribed from the Central Valley (209)! Always good to see "locals" on here!


Hey dude, sorry I never said hello. Hello.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2014)

My brother has some some juicing and other then the VERY green taste, said it wasn't too bad. I'm sure with plenty of apples in with it or something to help with the taste it would prolly be good. I've read articles about jucing the buds and all to get the THC into your body to help with healing. I guess that since juicers don't get the THC hot, it is FAR less psychoactive and makes it easier to consume larger amounts without getting tripped out . The one article I think was about a girl with MS, and within a few days of starting the raw juicing she noticed huge improvments , well above just using oil like she had been.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Iv also heard great things about juicing fresh ganja flowers,, as per TC mentioned its a good way to get large amounts of cannabinoids into your body without getting psychoactive. You could easily go through potential pounds of flowers, which is fine, but then the authorities would laugh at you trying to justify giant outdoor plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2014)

No way I'm juicing buds!!! Will do leaves that I normally throw away. I guess leaves work good for the medicinal part as they don't have hardly any thc at all, just packed with cannabinoids. Thanks for the input fellas. We will find out soon enough as I'm getting ready to harvest and there are a SHIT TON of fan leaves in there.

whodat. thought of you last night as I was delving into the mystical world of jazz. See I've never liked jazz. I just don't get it. Seems all weird to me, no meter to it, I mean I can hear a beat, and a rythym, but it's all wonky... not strait. I can't follow it. Can't dance to it. It doesn't follow the rules, and I don't know how to do things when I'm not following rules (most of the time at least). Even when I was in the damn jazz band in high school... I loved the sax parts as they were rockin but even then I didn't like the swing of it, or the non swing, whatever you want to say about it. Never never never 'got' jazz.

I've been reading a book on meditation lately. The past month maybe (i read WAY slow) and I'm getting a lot from it. I'm really getting the essence of meditation which is "simply" to remove everything, remove 'you', just be left with nothing, being empty, and then life can happen as it does with no resistance, judgements, reactions... it just happens and we get to experience it. And enjoy it. In it's pure form. Just pure beauty. A strait connection to the universal soul, unadulterated.

Last night I was playing guitar for my little Hannah, we were both a little sick and the guitar was just what she needed. A nice soothing distraction for her eyes and ears. Well she was enjoying it so much I ran out of material. Got sick of playing all the songs and riffs I know and have been working on. And I just started playing (woah... getting goosebumps now recounting it). I just played man... and after a few minutes I heard myself playing.... and it was magic... it was pure.... it was jazz.

I finally get it. I've heard people talk about jazz and what it means, what it is. They say stuff like I said above, that it's music in it's purest form, that it's pure soul. I just couldn't get it. I was listening with complicated ears. I just needed to drop the rules, drop the effort, drop everything and just be. Just be with the music, let it take me on a journey wherever it took me... not just a familiar trip through the same old sights. I could feel it in my fingers. I could feel the connection from the greater being, offering up musical ideas, which I for once allowed to flow freely though my body, in order to come out of the guitar I held, so that Hannah could hear what the universe had to offer her at that moment.

It's deep man. It blew my mind and is blowing my mind. I feel like life is just starting, like a door has been opened I've been waiting my whole life for. Like it's all falling into place.

It's really beautiful. Just all of it. I'm really in love with life. And I really love having you guys such a part of it. I mean it. You guys are great to share life with.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

Ive always said my life started over when i met my girls. Changed me significantly. Im not musical but love goood jazz. .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

That's awesome J  I can't really follow that post up with anything, seemed like you just about covered it! Funny part is,,, not a big jazz fan over here lol "acid jazz" to be specific, which is what I think you were getting at... Actually the only time I was really digging that kind of jazz is when I was on acid.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

I think that I will try juicing the next time that I chop a male.

This is likely the best time, the time when I will have enough 
good fresh leaves to be worth the effort.

I chopped very healthy, ~ 2' tall, males of Smelly Cherry, Psycho Killer,
and Jack's Cleaner 2 in the last few months.

Enjoy the time with the little one bro.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm going to try it with this harvest. Not with the buds, but the fans. Usually when harvesting I go through and pull most of the fans off while the plants are still intact, then I'll cut a branch, pull everything without a good coverage of resin and toss all that in the bin. I'll juice it this time. I got a lot of leaves!!!

Here's some pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

Woohoo buds all over, and looking really nice there buddy. Your gonna have a much bigger trim project after this harvest compared to last .

I think for a grow the size of yours, and for your ailments juicing the buds would prolly be a waste. For those with really serious ailments like MS, cancer, and such it seems like a great way to massively increase your uptake. I've thought about getting a juicer recently though, and was gonna use my fan leaves in some.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we have a juicer, that's why I'm thinking of trying it. Otherwise I'd find someone else who had one to do it for me.

Don't know if you guys remembered me saying (or if I even said it). I'm keeping journals on 2 different sites this round, just checked the View count on each. I have 1,000 views at one site. 800 at the other. Pushing 13,500 here at good old RIU.  I love it here... picture upload issues and all. Photobucket ftw.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Jig!

Loving it buddy! They look stellar. I am so stoked for you! Take all your fans and trim and freeze it if you aren't going to juice it right away. I am extremely interested to see if it helps your GI problems. It was said before but using carrots and apples with it will make it much nicer to drink. 

I need to start juicing again. I used to make green lemonade with Kale that was bomb and way good for you. 

Hope you are all having a great time up there today. Its a beautiful day.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm pretty sure we have a juicer, that's why I'm thinking of trying it. Otherwise I'd find someone else who had one to do it for me..


 one way or another the medicine will be made


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm having a great day thanks! Hope you fellas are too .

So Jig I'm going to be in near pheonix in march, and me and the wife were toying with trying to go see joshua tree. My parents came to visit this weekend and they want to fly us out to visit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

It's pretty there. Let me know when you in Phoenix. It's kinda close-ish lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

Its close enough that I was trying to figure out a way to meet . That was part of what I was thinking about joshua tree as a possible option, thats not real far from you right? Or if you've got a better idea that would be more in the middle I'm all for it! While we are out there they are taking us up to the grand canyon, and a few places which should be fun too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

Here I am! 

My version of Rollitup consists of Club 600 and its relatives + a few organic threads. Who needs anything else!?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome Shwag. We saved you a seat.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2014)

Everything is going well in here!

You get more outta that closet than I get outta more than double that space lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope you and your daughter are feeling better! Plants looking great Jig! How are you liking the LEDs are you noticing anything significant with using them so far?
I think a lot of people are getting sick, this weather is insane. I think my son is getting it now.

Peace
FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 20, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Jig!
> 
> Loving it buddy! They look stellar. I am so stoked for you! Take all your fans and trim and freeze it if you aren't going to juice it right away. I am extremely interested to see if it helps your GI problems. It was said before but using carrots and apples with it will make it much nicer to drink.
> 
> ...


Green lemonade you say? Apple for sweetness? 

Juice on!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

hello all i dont know what week im in somewhere around week 6-8 i do go by weeks anymore i go by what the plant tells me.all thc is clear and a lil milky.im guessing another 2-3 weeks to go.if u can zoom in and tell me what u think


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'd say 2 - 3 left. Maybe just 2. Hard to tell in the HPS.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok jigs...my brother from another mother. Ill take another pix when lights are off.but the smell is omg im loving it


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking great Jig.

You are doing your part for the LED dude.

I was sorry, but not surprised, to hear that the LED thread was harsh.
They are very useful as something of a fire-test, for new ideas. :0)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

It looks nice either way. which strain is that one?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol cash crop barnys farm vanilla kush


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

You should read the UK LED thread. After a few minutes of reading you will instantly combust!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

Can i get a link? I get in trouble looking through thread titles.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

It is a joke! 

The UK thread is brutal and the LED thread is brutal so the UK+LED thread would be deadly


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Co2 is it worth it? I know co2 make ur buds bigger but when they dry dont they shrink down to regular size buds? So the weight is still the same as if u didnt use co2. What do u think.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

My son looking at me sideways .pop i need a car so it got me thinking perpetual grow vanilla kush.at this time i have 24 vanilla clone and i take 12 every 2weeks.i plan on growing in bags of soil.i hope this works out ok.wish me luck.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Scientific studies show huge growth increase with CO2! It works  There is a study from back in the 50's I think that showed a direct correlation between CO2 and growth. It was pretty amazing to see the chart showing how much better Cannabis grows in high CO2 environments. no, there is no shrinkage 


Over 200% growth increase at 1000ppm CO2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

C02 isnt like steroids with the use it or lose it thing.

More comparable to soil vs hydro, as it changes the environment they grow in to stimulate more vigorous growth.

This is my understanding at least...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah man, I was seriously picturing the most rabidly crazy nut balls ever.  HAHAHA.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

When you increase CO2 you need to also increase water, food, circulation, dehumidification, and you need to control your temps with AC.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Co2 sounds good but i dont think it would got with my perpetual grow.im look for final weight. Anyway these are my girls they look bad but smell so good.thinking another 2-4 weeks like jigs said


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

I wouldn't mess with co2. I don't think it would be worth the hassle and cost for you.

And I think more like 2 weeks on them gals looking at those pics.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Only c02 enrichment I have done is smoking buds in the grow area.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

I blow my smoke into my closet. Lol.... helping things grow better.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol @ bass and jigs i damn near fell out the chair with that post.lol i might try blowing smoke in my grow room to help things out.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 20, 2014)

I still have a ways to go.my emerald triangle is no where near done.nor is rambo or blue moonshine damn this growing different breeds.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Just blowing on your plants increases CO2 measurably. The problem is that CO2 is heavier than air so it wants to pool on your floor. That is why fans help so much  I have been toying with the idea of a tiny grow tank that is 100% sealed and kept at 1000ppm of CO2 with an LED and hydro. Max out all of the parameters and push the genetics to the limits. Also could just tweak different parts to see what makes the biggest difference. Food, light, CO2 levels...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds like a fun project Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Just what I need, another project! I need a young assistant


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

Another plus is with high co2 levels the girls will tolerate heat better.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Just what I need, another project! I need a young assistant


You can borrow mine, she needs an attitude adjustment.








DankSwag


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 22, 2014)

That is one hell of a cola there!!! Nice work!

Peace
FM


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol u should see the rest oh wait...ill post pixs.that pix i put up is rambo kush.my vanilla kush should be ready to chop in a week or two.the super sour and moonshine got another 3 weeks to go


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)

my girls


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)

vanilla kush


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Jojo - do you have a flash? It will give you non HPS yellowed pics. Might need to adjust the white balance also if it is an option.

I want to see those babies in all of their beauty!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)

That 1000wat hps is a mother fuc#er lol give me a week ill change the bulb to the mh to show my fam cause thats what we do


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 22, 2014)

hows this


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2014)

If you force the flash while the hid is on it will balance out the yellow but still give you the brightness.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 22, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> You can borrow mine, she needs an attitude adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needs somethin' Dank, but I'm not thinking attitude adjustment


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> CalMag also has iron and zinc, I think. Hey, I'm a rapper!
> 
> The leaves just look a little pale in the pictures. Every time I see that in my cab I hit them with some CalMag and they darken right up. Many of the LED growers have said they needed to increase CalMag usage.
> 
> ...


My LED (veg only) turned all plants under it into major league magnesium whores. Overall can't say I was that happy with the performance of that LED relative HO T5's, especially considering the cost. I guess it would probably do better flowering comparatively as it does penetrate the canopy better, but none of the plants under it seemed as happy as they were under my T5's.

Pretty curious to see how this works out in a vertical setup.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Might want to move them away from the plants. How are your temps. With LEDs I have a cold cabinet.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 22, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> She needs somethin' Dank, but I'm not thinking attitude adjustment


My idea of attitude adjustment gives a whole new meaning to A.A. Meetings!

Kirk to Starfleet, I'm in a meeting at the moment!






DankSwag


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn dude I'm surprised there's no light bleaching how close those are to your plants. (Jig)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2014)

Its all or nothing in there. Things are fine, no bleaching until they cross the threshold of doom and they burn to an absolute crisp. Its where the glass/ plastic was. Once anything enters the dome of the reflector its toast.

glad to see you guys over here. Its about to all happen. Got about a week before harvest.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice Jig. Exited to hear what it all turns out too.. Im babysitting atm. Funny kid.. Whats this? Whats that? Uncle uncle uncle! Go away doggie!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> My idea of attitude adjustment gives a whole new meaning to A.A. Meetings!
> 
> Kirk to Starfleet, I'm in a meeting at the moment!
> 
> ...


when I saw ur name I was like "not another one of 'em swag fellas" then you post Kirk...im sorry my friend lol a++


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Nice Jig. Exited to hear what it all turns out too.. Im babysitting atm. Funny kid.. Whats this? Whats that? Uncle uncle uncle! Go away doggie!


Dude, seriously, fuck the teletubbies. I hate that shit. Had to listen to them ALLLL day at this stupid job I worked once. Was a holiday thing at the mall and I sold BS stuff at the Discovery Channel Store, so all day I got to listen to either Teletubbies or Andrea Bocelli.

That baby in the sun is the devil! lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha devil baby! Sounds like a awfull job man id go crazy  Bocelli aight tho  Actually they kinda creep me out. If one was to surprise me in a teletubbi suit i would probably panic and beat the shit out of them.
Ive tried Land before time and the new turbo seems kinda fun  But he just wont concentrate on anything than those lame tubbies :/ Now he is hiding cause i wanna wipe his nose. Even tho he is sick he is all over the place.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

Good times. Glad you get some time with the little one. They are a lot of fun especially when you can give them back to mom and dad.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 23, 2014)

The "Baby Einstein" Educational Videos worked GREAT for entertaining the little ones, usually in their swing or that Bouncy thing! Kids are 10 and 13 now, and they have always been ahead of the curve in school, which I DO partially credit to the KNOWLEDGE they learned WHILE watching! Music, Colors, Shapes, Art.... lots of AWESOME Vids! You should def Googley It!

Peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Might want to move them away from the plants. How are your temps. With LEDs I have a cold cabinet.


If you're referencing me, they weren't that close. Temps are ok, I have HPS running heating my house too 

I think they just didn't like the mix they were in which was light on magnesium. But I mean they became major league Mg Whores. It was kind of ridiculous. I'd heard of it but didn't quite expect to see it as much.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> The "Baby Einstein" Educational Videos worked GREAT for entertaining the little ones, usually in their swing or that Bouncy thing! Kids are 10 and 13 now, and they have always been ahead of the curve in school, which I DO partially credit to the KNOWLEDGE they learned WHILE watching! Music, Colors, Shapes, Art.... lots of AWESOME Vids! You should def Googley It!
> 
> Peace


I'll check it out. So far we read to the little one each night. When I say 'we' I mean my wife does. One of her books is called Introductory Calculus for Infants. http://www.amazon.com/Introductory-Calculus-For-Infants-Inouye/dp/0987823914

Wife takes her on weekly cultural outings... museums mostly. The science museum is her favorite so far. And we are teaching her sign language along with speaking 3 languages to her regularly.

I don't actually think she is going to be in school. We are most likely going to home school her for about a dozen reasons... none of which are religious.  And very little having to do with 'exposing' her. I feel like when I knew kids who were home schooled it's either because their parents were borderline fanatic Christians, or they thought public school were dangerous. Well public schools are dangerous, but so is the world.  That's one of the reasons I would like baby to go to school... to get a little tough. haha... but we'll see.

The biggest thing is that public schools want the student to 'be there' a certain percentage of the time. Well we have bigger plans than to stay in one place for years and years. We plan to be very mobile and flexible. So baby will be too. 

It helps me and my wife have just about every subject covered between us.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2014)

I think if you want to home school you definitely need to find some clubs or groups or something to bring her to on a regular basis to learn social skills. I have 2 family members that homeschooled their kids and they didn't/aren't turning out as hoped for. They had zero social interaction and now have general anxiety disorders when around people! Gotta be careful going down that road to make sure baby doesn't turn into a hermit!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

Never that. Thanks for the warning, but I'm very much into social interaction for kids. We're thinking of having her part time in an alternative type school that will let her away. Montessori or whatever, I don't know that much about it... I was a public school kid. But I guess there are different types of learning facilities out there and the alternatives aren't as rigid as public school.

You really think I'd let me kid be a weirdo??? I think that's a trick question.

But the real question. WHY did they home school their kids?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2014)

Rereading my post I was a little overbearing. So where I say "you need" replace it with "I'd recommend" cuz I hate when fuckers tell me what to do


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe because modern crap like Common Core amount to Gleischaltung?

I am just saying.

We require their "daycare services", as we both work (or are supposed to),
but I pay attention to the crap that they are being exposed to...

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2014)

We are behind on the planning, as my daughter is 4 now...I can't believe that btw....but we want to home school her. The biggest reason being that the public schools here suck, and we can't begin to afford private or specialty. I went to public schools, and sure there are negatives to it, but I'm not nearly as concerned about the environment as I think my wife is. She had some crazy stuff happen in her school though so I suppose it impacted her differently. I knew some of those very unadjusted home schooled kids, and it always makes me think twice, but they had very unadjusted/ unstable parents so I really think it was a trickle down effect. The kids can't learn how to act in public if their parents don't know how to in this case. Anyway, we are working on finding some other kids for her to interact with, she had a blast at the library last week they have a big learning/play area and she got to play with a few kids for a bit. Its tough, we are trying to meet some others in the new area we live in, but meeting new people is hard....meeting new cool people is even harder. I'm hoping she will play nice with the daughter of the glass blower I'm learning from. She is a few years older but Chloe tends to do better with kids a little older. Guess we'll see. 

Hope you guys are having a great day BTW, its snowing here again, think we're just staying in. I need to figure out this whole going to AZ thing. We want to go, and we don't........its kinda one of those things. I'm mostly concerned with spending a week away from my garden, I know I can set things up to be ok, I'm just anxious about it. I also don't know how I feel about spending a week stuck with my parents, with no bud, and no vehicle of my own. My wife is also mildly afraid to fly .


Edit: I totally hear that JD, if my wife and I were both to try to work, the daycare alone would take a HUGE amount of the extra income she brought in.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

PBS for TV. Our kids never watched regular TV except Disney channel (back before it had commercials). We read every day to both of our girls. They had Duplo and Lego blocks, boy toys and girl toys. Played outside in the dirt. Apparently ants are spicy and rolly polly bugs are yummy  Their most favorite thing was the trampoline. They would jump on it for 4 hours a day without us forcing it on them. Just like you said Jig - it is dangerous, but the world is dangerous.

We put them in a Montessori school that my wife found. The woman who ran it was trained at the Maria Montessori school by Maria's son. It was amazing to see how my daughters differed in their application of the program. One daughter went through every learning task that the school had while the other one found a favorite task and did it over and over. 

Also expose them to as many different fruits and vegetables as you can. At this young age you can form brain pathways that will last a lifetime based on smells, taste and touch. Slice up an orange and tell her it is an orange (in all 4 languages) and let her smell it. Now do this with everything good and bad.

I will warn you now - the hardest thing in the world is raising smart children! I don't mean that it is hard to make them smart, I mean that smart children are like MJ - you need to watch them all of the time!

Mine are young adults now and I am still teaching and learning 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

When I was a kid I LOVED apples. One day my dad asked me if I had ever tried the best kind of apple of all? I asked excitedly what kind of apple he was talking about. He got all secretive and told me of a special 'white' apple. It was the best kind of apple and I'd be sure to love it. My eyes got big as he handed me my first white apple.

I took a big ole bite and don't really remember what I thought as I spit the ONION out onto the floor.

Cheers dad. Really.... that might not have been the best 'joke' you ever pulled. :/

Thanks for the input Mo.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2014)

Agreed that is great insight Mo! I can definitely agree with alot of it just from what I've experienced in the last few years, and I can only imagine whats to come.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

Life lessons in learning how to take a harmless joke hehe. How the fuqu did you not realize it was an onion before hand? haha.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

My Grandmother said that when she was a little girl in Indiana there were onions as sweet as apples and that they would eat them like apples. I have experienced sweet onions like that on Maui back in the mid '70s.

I grew a sunflower when I was 8 and when it was full of seeds my Mom was out in the yard with me and a couple friends and I asked it you could eat the seeds or would they kill you (city boy). She proceeded to eat one and fall over dead. I thought she was dead and my friend is face to face with her and said - is she dead? Then she starts laughing - fucking scared the shit outta me! 

She did have me when she was 16 so she was more like my big sister - not a very good one!

I remember when I like 5 asking her why she and her friends were smoking a cigarette with tweezers. One of her friends said he worked at a gas station and had gas on his hands and didn't want to catch on fire. When I was a teenager I remembered that story and totally busted my Mom!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

Bro, I was like 4 years old. Do you know what every fruit and vegetable was by that age?

And I also trusted my dad.

I feel like a lesson to teach a child is that they can trust someone, even if only one person, you can trust whatever that person says. My dad obviously felt like teaching me a different lesson. 

EDIT: HAHAHAHA... yep, someone got gas on their hand. LOLOL... good story on the spot from mom.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

IDK bro I cant remember that long ago haha. 

But yeah, I was exposed to all kinds of food,,, cajun stuff, seafood,, whatever. I m born and raised NOLA too, lots of variety in everything!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

More work than the alternative but I don't feel like pressing the like button tonight.

I do however like all your posts.

carry on lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Mine are young adults now




I am sooo far from that stage, well, not really, but feels really, really far!

Great stories.

JD

P.S. Gibberish to allow an edit...sadasdasdasd


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2014)

So it looks like you got a lot less smaller fluffier bud then you would have gotten with just a straight forward 400 watt hps light. This pretty much seems to be the usual led outcome. I think they are nice to enhance color spectrum but every grow I have seen with led s just doesnt come close to standard hid lighting plus you have 3 times the cost.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't see it like that but thanks for the input. Been a while since I've seen you around.

we will see what the final results are but I don't think its far off hids. Not sure how much you think I've pulled from previous grows but this looks to me to be among the biggest yields I've ever had. As for cost, initially it is a steep investment, however I'm saving at least $75 a month on electricity so the investment would pay for itself quickly (assuming it performs as well as I think it is).

the grow is not over and I'm going to wait till I pull things to judge. See how things look, smell, and smoke.

have you seen my other grows to compare this to or you just comparing to where things should be in your head?

EDIT: I am flattered by how well you think I grow.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

Dont look fluffier to me.

*





​

*
Also doesn't look like less than a 400 hps (imo). They do look on the smaller side, but there's a whole bunch of em'!
*





​

*



There is also a cost savings in cooling for sure. 
Will see how it turns out


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

The gross over vegging had a lot to do with bud size I think. Lots of small buds. Next round veg a week, not 3.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought they looked nice and dense from the pics. And it sure looks like there is a ton of buds there, I still think your gonna come out of this VERY happy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

They aren't fluffy at all.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2014)

Imagine how good they'd be doing if they weren't fucking starving to death man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2014)

what strain are they?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2014)

nvm. im a stoner and its in the title. took me about 4 pages to realize it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Speaking of stoner, I just love something I read in another thread. Guy 1: You should get there early. Guy 2: What's early? Like Noon?

 I love pot heads.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 24, 2014)

Coming Off a Holiday School break for the 10 and 13 year old kids... I am SOOoooo GLAD that they are NOT Home Schooled! Home Schooling MAY sound like the Best INTENTION for your Kids, but in REALITY, I think it puts ALOT MORE Pressure on the Children to Perform, and lets NOT forget the HARD WORK ahead for YOU as a Parent/Teacher! 

They will LEARN ALL of the EMOTIONS by the time the are 7ish, regaurdless of their Environment, AND Like it or Not, Kids USE OTHER KIDS to compare themselves to, to build things like Confidence, Self Worth, Motivation, and Learning by OTHERS MISTAKES. 

There may be times that School Drama (Social) will make ME think about Home Schooling and Proteting MY children, BUT.... for MY Sanity, prefer to Create a LOVING HOME BASE with Open Communication so they are Comfortable to Bring their problems and Concerns to YOU, thus HELPING them Live in the World (without You)!

I BELIEVE there are Pro's and Con's to EVERY System of Education, but the point is, NONE are Perfect, and you are just EXCHANGING one Set of Problems for Another?

Another ALTERNATIVE would be to get involved WITH your Childrens School and become a CO-Creator?

PLUS, the THREAT of Home Schooling is a GREAT Way to get them to straighten UP!

Keep in Mind.... There are ONLY answers, we JUDGE if they are Good or Bad from OUR PERCEPTIONS of EXPERIENCES in the WORLD?

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

We want to do home schooling mainly because we want to be mobile. 2 months here, a few weeks there, and not during summer break. Public schools don't let you attend of you take your kid out that much. Plus, what am I going to do with myself while girl is at school all day?

Another thing is the level of education. I was bored out of my mind all throughout school. I don't want to subject baby to such a waste of time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey everyone... sorry if I sound defensive about anything. I appreciate every ones input. Sometimes when I try to explain myself I end up sounding like a dick. It's one of the main issues in my marriage.

And TC... You HAVE to go to AZ. You just gotta bro. Life is meant to be lived. I'm gonna message you.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 24, 2014)

> We want to do home schooling mainly because we want to be mobile. 2 months here, a few weeks there, and not during summer break. Public schools don't let you attend of you take your kid out that much. Plus, what am I going to do with myself while girl is at school all day?


That will make it difficult to Grow, I will dig up an Old link to a DIY Mobile Grow Trailer!



> Another thing is the level of education. I was bored out of my mind all throughout school. I don't want to subject baby to such a waste of time.


My Point exactly... we JUDGE if they are Good or Bad from OUR PERCEPTIONS of EXPERIENCES in the WORLD?

WooHoo! The BEST NEW IS... They will Survive and Prosper REGAURDLESS how Bad we SCREW them up!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> That will make it difficult to Grow, I will dig up an Old link to a DIY Mobile Grow Trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!! This is why I don't worry about any of it too much. She's gonna be a better person than either her mother of father... and all I care about is her happiness. I love it bro.

About growing, I just need about 3 months stationary to get a grow in, I usually get over a years worth of smoke per harvest. Not exactly sure how growing fits in my future to be honest. I will most likely grow at the base, but we want to be international, so we are busy getting rid of things. Shed all the excess, make it easier to get around.

And my real secret... don't tell anyone... make friends who grow weed all around the world. Then no matter where I am, someone's got my back.  I've smoked in 6 countries so far lol. I bet you could take a fun tour of the weed the world has to offer with all the friends I'm sure you've collected over the years. It's quite rewarding to be a positive friendly person.

And about your point, I didn't understand the first time, but get it now.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of stoner, I just love something I read in another thread. Guy 1: You should get there early. Guy 2: What's early? Like Noon?
> 
> I love pot heads.


I am sure that you have seen the clock with only hours 1-4 indicated,
and "Who Cares?" on the other side of the face.

Yup!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

I have an opinion on the school thing, but way too lazy to write it out lol., It would take me an hour probably. 
But in short, I feel schools today are fuked up in all sorts of ways.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 24, 2014)

> And my real secret...


Your AWESOMENESS has earned you a Vacation Spot in Michigan... FULL of Dank! WooHoo!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2014)

Man I've only got 2 countries on my list, I gotta find a way to increase that!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

lol... i bought weed from a dude standing on the corner in encenada mexico a couple years back. Was shitty weed, but a very exhilarating experience. The funniest part, I go to buy some papers and the guy asks for what. i show him and he laughs and shows me what I could have bought for the same cost. Fuck me, I got about a gram and a half of schwag (not bricked though cuz it didn't need to travel anywhere). The dude at the corner shop had chronic and would have sold me about an eighth. He also offered me some ice. Turned that one down.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 24, 2014)

Ill go take a look at your other grows also. I have seen maybe 6 led grows in person but mostly online videos of led grows. I did play a bit with the crappy 90 watt UFO lights when they came out but for me it was a waste of time. My comments arent meant to be direspectful so I apologize if thats how they came they are just based off my roughly 2 decades growing. I do think pruning would have helped here like you said. I figure with a 400 watt hps you should get right about an lb dry if you use it correctly and put the work in. A 400 watter during flower runs about $20 a month around $40-45 when on 24 hours a month so its a nominal cost. I said fluffy which maybe isnt the full correct term they just dont look as swollen and fat as hid buds which usually will be baseball sized on average. Its good to see people try new lights out and I look forward to the results which if on par with hid means right around an lb dry.. I do like the new induction and plasma lights as they have shown very well but again the cost is the drawback on those...I just kinda started back couple months ago Roll ban me for a year for trying to get him to yank my account when I had some security concerns.Ends up its all Rolls accounts once you sign up and if you ask for a legit need to remove you get banned lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

It makes sense then why I haven't seen you. Welcome back.

Like I said, I'm flattered by you thinking little old me could get a lb with a 400. For one, I'm only using 7 sq.ft. For 2, I've mostly used a 1000w hps and have only gotten a lb one time (in maybe 6-8 shots). I average 14 oz with the 1000w. Not super efficient I know... but it's what I can do... and I think it's pretty decent cosidering the space I have to work with. I don't see many people pulling that kinda weight from that small a closet. 0.55 g/w is my biggest harvest (that was 20 oz from a 1000w) in terms of g/w. It's not the greatest measure of a grows success but it is a number to compare one of my grows to the next. If you want to use g/w as a measure than I just have to get 9 oz off this grow to match my best ever. And I'm pretty sure I'll get that (i hope at least).

Weight isn't everything... smell, look, taste, effect also count. These are the nicest smelling flowers I've ever grown, and while it's a new strain for me I don't think it's all down to strain. It just smells different. I don't think it's the light that is making it different, but the temps and humidity. With my 1000w in that closet I have to run a 6" fan all the time to keep it cool. That sucks all the air out the closet quick and humidity is basically pegged below 10%. With the led's I am only running a 50 cfm bathroom fan from home depot. The air still circulates but not at warp speed. The humidity has been around 35% most of the grow... dipping now at the end because of weather here in the mountains.

About the looks, I'm not sure how I feel about this one. My buds usually look pretty interesting from getting slammed with light, be it in a good way or bad way. This time they look prettier, but not as mean. If that makes sense. I also feel this look think I may be imagining. To be honest I tried soil last year... it was a pathetic failure... so it's been over a year that I've seen proper buds in my house... I may have forgot what they looked like. 

Effect... super excited to see this one. Oh, and the trichs on the plants is oily. Never had that before. I feel like it could be down to the grow conditions. Maybe strain.... supchaka and fmily, if you have read this far, can you say if your headbands were oily feeling?

Like I said a few posts ago, sorry for being defensive. It's a bit of a trying time for me right now... can explain later.

And like I said before... welcome back. And as far as the powers that be are concerned, I've been convinced since early on that the wizard behind the curtain was not what he would have us think.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

And yes, I would agree that the buds I'm growing now don't really compare in girth to the buds I've grown under hids...

casey jones - in front of 400w hps + 250w mh






dog kush - in front of 1000w hps







nor as frosty as the frostiest I've grown....

banana og - in front of 1000w hps


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 24, 2014)

What did you think of the Casey Jones bud when you grew it?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

It was fat as anything. I grew two plants identically, one casey jones, one sour grape. The SG only got 4 oz, the casey jones just over 10 oz. Huge grenade buds. The trichs never turned more than about 5% amber, and I was still a noob, so I was waiting and waiting for them to turn, let the plant go past it's optimum harvest date by at least a week. I can't be sure what the quality would have been like.

I did enjoy the smoke alright... it was still a little bit of an up hybrid even going so long. The taste and smell were pretty good... not great, but not bad. I wouldn't grow it again... unless I was in the selling business. Weighed a lot and the bag appeal was there.

it did throw nanners at the end, but I think it's becuase I let it go so long.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

Was the DOG kush a clone or from seed?? Im runnin it from seed as we speak! haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn man... someone out there is a fucking HATER. I'm subbed to like 200 threads or something. Not counting the stupid toke n talk ones I'm on... only 4 have 3 star rating.

The four of us using growevolution lights. That's not a coincidence.

I'm sure the person isn't lurking, but just in case they are.... FUCK YOU. 

jealous much?

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Was the DOG kush a clone or from seed?? Im runnin it from seed as we speak! haha


Clone. I planted the seed the clone came from though. Like DST said on the other thread there are 3 types grown from seed, the super he she throwing ballsacs right next to the calyxes, the type that grow 1-5 ballsacks the entire grow, and those with nothing. I have only seen one super he she in person, that's out of maybe 25-35 seeds me and my friends have popped. The 1-5 ballsacks make up maybe 30 % of the seeds with the non balled ones the other 65%. Cloning seems to drop the % of the 1-5 balled ones.

You'll know if you have a he she. Otherwise just keep an eye out. Luckily they seem to grow them one time... so like they aren't just showing up here and there throughout the grow... more like one sweep 2 weeks into 12/12 will clean everything out.

Although I'm not sure the timing. Ask the dog guys when a good time to do a thorough sweep would be.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Damn man... someone out there is a fucking HATER. I'm subbed to like 200 threads or something. Not counting the stupid toke n talk ones I'm on... only 4 have 3 star rating.
> 
> The four of us using growevolution lights. That's not a coincidence.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on the DOG

Someones been going around disliking all of my videos on youtube as well. Noticed one day when i uploaded a new one all of a sudden i got 1 dislike on EVERY video.

Probably some prick on here bein a hater. Ive never looked at the ratings of my pages and rarely rate others because im usually here to talk and forget its even a function.


Even if you dont like TYT watch the first 30 seconds or so. hahaha


[video=youtube;K9vkfBncOpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9vkfBncOpI[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think nanners are just a DOG thing. I think it is prevalent in the OG family. Good way to know you got the real deal 

I saw the 3 stars and voted 5. That is just BS!

At least 60% of the school day is filled with lining up and doing busy work. I know people who spend 4 hours a day homeschooling their kids and they learn 3 times as much as they do in public school. They get to spend more time on field trips to museums, historical sites, national parks, other countries...

We really wish we could have done it but we both had to work. If I could do it over I would buy land somewhere cheap build a house and home school.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Clone. I planted the seed the clone came from though. Like DST said on the other thread there are 3 types grown from seed, the super he she throwing ballsacs right next to the calyxes, the type that grow 1-5 ballsacks the entire grow, and those with nothing. I have only seen one super he she in person, that's out of maybe 25-35 seeds me and my friends have popped. The 1-5 ballsacks make up maybe 30 % of the seeds with the non balled ones the other 65%. Cloning seems to drop the % of the 1-5 balled ones.
> 
> You'll know if you have a he she. Otherwise just keep an eye out. Luckily they seem to grow them one time... so like they aren't just showing up here and there throughout the grow... more like one sweep 2 weeks into 12/12 will clean everything out.
> 
> Although I'm not sure the timing. Ask the dog guys when a good time to do a thorough sweep would be.


I had 1 super he she, the buds were really small compared to my other dogs running so i didnt bother run it. 1 showing 2 balls, and 1 showing about 10balls. The 10 baller being my favorite. Maybe the 2 baller is just as great but its in soil, and judgeing from the looks i should stay away from soil, lol. But what i wanted to say was i left some of the balls to mature while i kept an eye on them and most of them actually turns out female. That being said the flowers they produce are not worth it. 2 leafsets and a calyx the size of 20 trichomes, and that is what it has, lol.
And yeah 2-3 week sweep, should do it.
Have you found any potency difference from the 3 different ones?
The dog pictured is really stunning. Did you "manicure" it, remove bigger fans, or did it actually grow like that?


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 24, 2014)

There we go... back to the LOVE Cult!

I mean if your gonna buy some land, build a house, home school... you might as well grow your own food and Medz... invite some Friends... NOW you have a LOVE Cult! Hehehe

Yeah... BAKED Again! Been a while since I ate about 4g's of Decarbed Dry Ice Hash! WooHoo!

Peace and LOVE to ALL <<<< Get IT?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2014)

You just made me very hungry  Yummi Enjoy


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2014)

I love it i gave 5 star.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey, it's up to 4 stars now!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Ah man... we are right back at it. All right, you guys can drink lol. How much land you figure we're gonna need. Like 100 acres? 200? 500? Or maybe just 20? I'm bad at estimating.



HydroGp said:


> Have you found any potency difference from the 3 different ones?
> The dog pictured is really stunning. Did you "manicure" it, remove bigger fans, or did it actually grow like that?


First question, I honestly don't pay much attention to differences in plants, I just trim them up and throw them in the jar together. The one time I staggered weeks to see what difference that had on the effects of the smoke... but it wasn't by plant/ pheno. I will say there was a big difference, I harvested some at 7, 8, 9, 10 weeks. I actually enjoyed the 8 weeks stuff the best, while the 10 week was definitely the strongest.

That picture of the big dog bud only had it's big fan leaves removed, nothing else. Shit, I forget you weren't around for all my Dog grows, you just think I grow shitty soil plants, lol.



DCobeen said:


> I love it i gave 5 star.


DCobeen... officially not a hater. lol... welcome to the party my friend. And thank you.

Hope you don't mind me drop a rep bomb on you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2014)

Woot if we can drink in moderation I'm back in!! We could do it with less, but 100 acres would be pretty epic I think, and give us plenty of space to breath while still being a close knit community. It would allow WAAY more then enough space to feed us all I think, as well as keep us all in smoke. I think eco friendly green houses would be the way to go to get year round growing. We would also have to have a BAD ASS compost pile!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just found out she prengant...my xmas gift that is.! I saying to my self [email protected] i didn't leave my boys on your playground? Oh man the gf gone cut my balls off.i guess i will tell her im coming with u to the DR. OFFICE just to see how many weeks you are nd i want a dna test ......just to think i wasnt high at the time


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok Im back in the commune too! We are going to need exactly four hundred and twenty acres, mkay. Also, there are no schools allowed! JK a school is allowed,,, no homework though! 

I know I could do my part, Id love to brew some brews some day too  Haha I was just gonna be the commune outlaw brewin up some shine while jig tried to catch me.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2014)

LMAO you totally got me crackin up here! This commune could be epic!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Ok Im back in the commune too! We are going to need exactly four hundred and twenty acres, mkay. Also, there are no schools allowed! JK a school is allowed,,, no homework though!
> 
> I know I could do my part, Id love to brew some brews some day too  Haha I was just gonna be the commune outlaw brewin up some shine while jig tried to catch me.


An outlaw amongst outlaws.  I like it.



Thundercat said:


> LMAO you totally got me crackin up here! This commune could be epic!


It's funny, I don't worry about talking mj or growing it. I get nervous talking about our commune as I think the govt is a whole lot more scared of that happening than growing in my closet.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2014)

WTF I must of been unsubbed for ages man. Typical i remember at the end lol. Looking fine and dandy jigmiester, nice!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

I just thought you was too busy or something lol. Sorry woulda mentioned.

another missing... doobie brother has never checked out any of my journals that I can remember. I always just figure you guys don't need another fast moving, shit talking thread in your repertoire.

Since I've been using my phone more to check RIU I've unsubbed myself from all kinds of journals. It's a bit sad as I can't remember which ones I'm missing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 25, 2014)

I love fast moving threads.. When im awake that is 
Yeah funny, or not so funny thing bout the subbin.. Sometimes i think i get thrown of or something. Must have subbed up to whodat's sticky trap 10 times 
I only have you dropping by on a regular in my thread lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, I just noticed I've been unsubbed from the sticky trap too. Thought I was missing something.

I've never been able to figure out why more people don't follow the pretty buds you grow. Maybe they are intimidated. 

Supposed to snow here today. Whoopee!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just stopped by to see the nice buds. 

Let me know if you need solar power for your commune. Reasons like a commune and off grid living is why I'm going to school for solar also. No charge of course, that would defeat my purpose of helping people keep their own money.(freinds,family,600)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2014)

Solar and wind all the way!! I mean heck if its an RIU community, we still gotta be able to get on RIU .


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Ok Im back in the commune too! We are going to need exactly four hundred and twenty acres, mkay. Also, there are no schools allowed! JK a school is allowed,,, no homework though!
> 
> I know I could do my part, Id love to brew some brews some day too  Haha I was just gonna be the commune outlaw brewin up some shine while jig tried to catch me.


420 Acres! Yep, that sounds PERFECT!

WooHoo! Home Brew Tinctures, cause its the safest (least TOXIC) way to make OIL! 

But I think THIS is where a Group Home Schooling would be PERFECT! I STILL want my Children to be Smarter than I am! KNOWLEDGE is a STEP before WISDOM can be Applied? But with the INTENTION of Teaching them HOW TO Learn to BETTER/BEST "THEMSELVES"?.... Teaching them to Find SOLUTIONS, NOT Create STRESS! We are still gonna have Internet and Journal.... RIGHT?

....WooHoo! Dang, that was the BEST Nights Sleep in AGES! I passed out after a LOVE session with the Queen! WooHoo! 4ish grams of MedScientist's Super Duper Potent Dry Ice HashCaps was definitely a Spiritual Dose! Such an intense Body and Head High, didnt need to Smoke, but did anyways, and ALOT! WooHoo! I didnt set up the Tent for a HOTBOX session, I forgot! But I had intended too after I saw a Video of a Guy Baking Off over 30 grams of Butter in a Room of Alot of People! Woke Up with a pretty nice BUZZ! Body is still relaxed and Feeling GREAT!

THIS is DEFINITELY the BEST WAY to Start a DAY! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha yeah those hotboxes are crazy. Saw a video of over 500g budder/wax/bho being cooked of. Seems like a hella waste to me. But i would really like to try it! Haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

Post up a link or video of what you guys are talking about... I'm curious.

And sounds like a hell of a night med. I'm glad it went so well for you.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;FrFLNgEWkDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrFLNgEWkDI[/video]

biggest one ive seen

Mark and remo go hard!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Clone. I planted the seed the clone came from though. Like DST said on the other thread there are 3 types grown from seed, the super he she throwing ballsacs right next to the calyxes, the type that grow 1-5 ballsacks the entire grow, and those with nothing. I have only seen one super he she in person, that's out of maybe 25-35 seeds me and my friends have popped. The 1-5 ballsacks make up maybe 30 % of the seeds with the non balled ones the other 65%. Cloning seems to drop the % of the 1-5 balled ones.
> 
> You'll know if you have a he she. Otherwise just keep an eye out. Luckily they seem to grow them one time... so like they aren't just showing up here and there throughout the grow... more like one sweep 2 weeks into 12/12 will clean everything out.
> 
> Although I'm not sure the timing. Ask the dog guys when a good time to do a thorough sweep would be.


I got out of 3 seeds I hermie from the start, and 2 no nanners or anything, but different phenos still one taller than the other.

You say there is the super pheno with balls, but she is the best one?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2014)

That giant hotbox is some crazy shit! I've toyed with the idea of turning a sauna into a hotbox before....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> [video=youtube;FrFLNgEWkDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrFLNgEWkDI[/video]
> 
> biggest one ive seen
> 
> Mark and remo go hard!!!


Dude... I was thinking 197 grams or whatever of HERB. Fuck that... 190+ gs of bho... holy shit. I think I'm high just thinking about it.



bassman999 said:


> I got out of 3 seeds I hermie from the start, and 2 no nanners or anything, but different phenos still one taller than the other.
> 
> You say there is the super pheno with balls, but she is the best one?


Not a super pheno, just a super hermaphrodite. I've never grown it as I think it would be damn near impossible to take the balls off.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

That is just ridiculous. I can hardly believe what some people think of and do. I'm not knocking it... it's just beyond me. Wow. I'm not that hard core.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't even know what to say to that video. I'm fawwwkin' speechless! LMAO!


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 25, 2014)

For real thats like 6 months of pure wax for most of us on here. 6 months of smoking nothing but wax hahaha.

Some crazy shit. I saw Jameson do one in washington with 90gs and a big TI plate. They went inside one of those pop up tents and locked everyone in hahaha.

Straight crazy! I would never waste that much but like you guys said to each his own.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 25, 2014)

I think if each participant brought a Gram... and we crammed into as small a room as possible... Would be worth the Experience?

[video=youtube_share;xzCyTz_3TIU]http://youtu.be/xzCyTz_3TIU[/video]

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

That's what it looked like they did in that 190g one... seemed like they were pulling gram after gram or whatever and lumping all together. I definitely bring a gram to share with everyone. Shit I'd bring 3.... but no more. lol... 3's my limit.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> For real thats like 6 months of pure wax for most of us on here. 6 months of smoking nothing but wax hahaha.
> 
> Some crazy shit. I saw Jameson do one in washington with 90gs and a big TI plate. They went inside one of those pop up tents and locked everyone in hahaha.
> 
> Straight crazy! I would never waste that much but like you guys said to each his own.


I wonder what the room looked like 20 minutes later, LOL.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well here we go


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thc is milky jigs.but i still think another week or two


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

I think a week and they'll be good. But you're on the ground there so you got beat position. Hey jojo... We met in my dream last night. I was in another country and it was snowing and you banged on my door at midnight or something talkin about girl being pregnant and that we should go to the club. We went out you me the wife and some other person I didn't know. I got pissed off at someone at the club and left, went to my place.... Then felt allllll bad cuz I ditched you didn't say goodbye or even show you my plants. Not sure how I could have being in another country bit its a dream so whatever. You were really fucking tall. Sorry I didn't say goodbye lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Strip clubs .girls. weed. And a good friend thats not a dream jigs.lol but im not tall im only 6 feet.all my brothers taller than me


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

Must have been your brother then, lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol he 6'9


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep, that was him then. He's going around pretending he's you in folks dreams. lol

Just 5 days till harvest. I'm excited!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2014)

Lmao i love it. cant wait to see more pics Jigfresh. and jojo vn looking plant bro. 
Love and Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 26, 2014)

Everyday this vanilla kush just keep changing colors.now she is turning a goldish color on top buds.camra dont really do justice


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 26, 2014)

this is what she looks like


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey JoJo just remember puff puff pass. Those cola's look sweet. You the man.
Love and Peace all.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks DC i learned it from jigs


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2014)

You are welcome brother. I call it like i see it and dam i hope my turns out like yours. but im sure they wont be as big since you have the big lights.
Love and Peace all


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 26, 2014)

U can grow like a pro just reed the plant.i know my girls are not the best due to light bleaching a lack of calmag co2 and bloomblastic.so stay on top of ur grow and ask questions.as a family we can solve all problems


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2014)

ty and jojo read this about piss and plants http://forum.grasscity.com/organic-growing/439841-pissing-your-plants.html
Love and Peace all


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey fam i went to chek on my girls today so i looked under the large fan leafs and this is what i saw so feel free to comment


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

One plant .i know i can fill my tent with one plant but i just wanted to test her out.now i have 2 moms and 40 clones of her.the next run will be better im sure


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2014)

jojo are those holes in the leaves? bugs?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam i went to chek on my girls today so i looked under the large fan leafs and this is what i saw so feel free to commentView attachment 2977307


Are you talking about the spots? They look like nute splash or just water spots. If they are 100% not either of those, it looks like it could be PM. How is the humidity? Other than that, I don't know what the fuck you're looking at


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2014)

i think its just me i see 2 holes above the water spots but it could be shadows also. either way i would be happy with that plant in my room.
Peace and Love


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Chaka long time brother how u been man? Damn its good to see u...yes i foilar feed my girl so that might be what it is.other than that i think shes bout ready to come down.i can be an asshole and let her go another week or 2 but my mind isnt here . My mom is in the hospital again.last week we took her because she had fluid in her lungs.they drained 2 liters out.now the same problem happen but this time its both lungs.fam if i loose my mom it wont be a pretty thang to see a grown man cry.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 28, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Chaka long time brother how u been man? Damn its good to see u...yes i foilar feed my girl so that might be what it is.other than that i think shes bout ready to come down.i can be an asshole and let her go another week or 2 but my mind isnt here . My mom is in the hospital again.last week we took her because she had fluid in her lungs.they drained 2 liters out.now the same problem happen but this time its both lungs.fam if i loose my mom it wont be a pretty thang to see a grown man cry.


Its been over 3 years since I lost my mom to lung and brain cancer, there is absolutely nothing wrong with crying. I wish you and your family the very best and hope your mom gets better!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Chaka long time brother how u been man? Damn its good to see u...yes i foilar feed my girl so that might be what it is.other than that i think shes bout ready to come down.i can be an asshole and let her go another week or 2 but my mind isnt here . My mom is in the hospital again.last week we took her because she had fluid in her lungs.they drained 2 liters out.now the same problem happen but this time its both lungs.fam if i loose my mom it wont be a pretty thang to see a grown man cry.


Other than falling apart myself, things are pretty good thanks! Is your mom diabetic? My mom was, she had fluid issues when she was missing her dialysis appointments. She passed away 2 years ago, it wasn't a fun thing to watch! Good luck with your mom!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2014)

Have you been sprayin water over the plants jojo? The spots are everywhere and look like dried out water to me. If we are indeed talking bout the same spots.
Edit: should have read further. Sry bout your mom. Hope she recovers.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2014)

JoJo wow bro ill say a prayer right now for your mom. just did i asked that they fix her issue with fluid in lungs and make her healthy. I was gonna say something else but i forgot. again JoJo my heart goes out to you i would go nuts if was happening to me.
love and Peace to all.


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 28, 2014)

Have Faith and Stay Strong OUR Friend! We got your back!

Prayers and Blessings are ABUNDANTLY Sent from ALL!

Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks fam..you guys are more of a friend than these assholes near me aka so called friends. I remember my mom telling me as a kid," you will be a man soon and there are things i cant teach you but what i will teach you is this,..what ever you do in life make sure its your best! Always say what you mean and mean what you say.put god first and then family"


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes i foilar feed the girls food at lights out 2x a week.lol never just plan water tho. Kinda to late for that now but i knoe what to do next run


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

JoJo,

Sending out good thoughts and prayers for your mom. I know how it is.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jig,

I think I might be interested in going to the cup man. Let me know when your back. Plus... You should pick up those clones from Chaka.  LOL! 

I want to look for some auto seeds at the cup believe it or not... LOL I need some things to grow outside that will stay short and or finish before they get any real size.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2014)

Some Guy - I had luck using a large plastic trash can to block the sun from some of the outdoor girls. Gave them 12/12 outside. Worked great - especially on the Sativa


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks MO. After doing 1 plant late in the season last year it has me itching to do more outdoors. We are checking to see if we can get financed yet for a home loan. If we dont get approved now it will be within 6-8 months. Very little left to clean up on my part. Once I get us our own place it will be a little easier to carry on with my hobby outdoors. 

Im super bad about things that require daily activity on a set schedule..LOL Thats why I am auto-curious. .... That sounds hella kinky...LOL!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2014)

Just landed. Hope my plants are alive. Been gone a week with no one watching them. I ain't read anything so don't know what's going on. Jojo I hope all is well... I'll catch up later tonight.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2014)

welcome back jigfresh hope you had a good time. 
Love and peace all


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks jigs and welcome home big brother


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck I hope they are alive too!!


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 28, 2014)

fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2014)

They are alive, drank just over half their water. I coulda stayed another week.  I'll pop some pics. Then probably off to bed.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 28, 2014)

congrats! glad to hear it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats cool that you could leave and return and they are still happy!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

Woooot... it's looking good in there. I worked a little pulling funky leaves and I sacrificed one bud to the mj gods. Probably about 2-3 grams worth. That's a worthy tithe lol.

Here's some shots. What you guys think. Is it ready to pull?


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gettin close!!!!! Cant wait to see the final results.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2014)

looks like a lengthy trim job to me lol. Dont envy that lol. Careful with the scissors jig>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn jig! Lookin good man. I cant believe this is the first time ive seen this. Id say a while more bro, check again in a week. Subbed up for what its worth. Not alot left by the looks of it lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great man! Them surviving definitely helps reassure me about leaving even though we are set up different.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

jig you rock. what does your trichromes look like? I would like but i am missing the like button a see a few others are also. so im gonna give you rep if it lets me. and has anyone heard anything bad/good about the mars II 400-700-1200 watt 5watt diode 11 band led? ive read 2 reviews form other sites and they love it 1 gram per actual watt dry weight can be done easy. the price is right and they will custom make a light with the color and pattern you want from one of their factories in USA/UK/AU or china.
Love and peace all


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Woooot... it's looking good in there. I worked a little pulling funky leaves and I sacrificed one bud to the mj gods. Probably about 2-3 grams worth. That's a worthy tithe lol.
> 
> Here's some shots. What you guys think. Is it ready to pull?


How many days has it been? Mine was chopped at 50 days which was too soon, but my dead leaves were working into the bud. I also lost a lot of weight drying which I blame on the early picking as well. It still turned out to be great, but coulda been greater!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 29, 2014)

supchaka said:


> How many days has it been? Mine was chopped at 50 days which was too soon, but my dead leaves were working into the bud. I also lost a lot of weight drying which I blame on the early picking as well. It still turned out to be great, but coulda been greater!


Eeesh, 50 days?! What happened??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great in there, and after the haircut even more evident.

I think with those lights having multi-bands or spectrum, causes more green growth than you usually have.
Thats only a problem at trim time, and only if that bothers you.
Green plants are happy ones though, and that is what we are shooting for after all!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

supchaka said:


> How many days has it been? Mine was chopped at 50 days which was too soon, but my dead leaves were working into the bud. I also lost a lot of weight drying which I blame on the early picking as well. It still turned out to be great, but coulda been greater!


They are day 54 today. I had planned on letting them go 56 when I started cutting. I prefer it cut earlier for me, and as long as someone else can be 'happy' enough, that's 'good enough' for me.

Never heard the lights dcobeen.

And I don't think things will be all that bad to trim... it's just a ton of fan leaves really. They just pull off.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Eeesh, 50 days?! What happened??


I grew with some coco mix thinking it was soil (it was sold to me as) so I fucked up the PH for a couple weeks. Once I figured that out I ended up over fertilizing it because it already had nutes in it and I didnt know how much and couldn't find any other info on it. When I finally just left it alone the dead leaves in the bud started to recede into the actual buds and I didnt want dead material right up in the buds so they got chopped


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thanks fam..you guys are more of a friend than these assholes near me aka so called friends. I remember my mom telling me as a kid," you will be a man soon and there are things i cant teach you but what i will teach you is this,..what ever you do in life make sure its your best! Always say what you mean and mean what you say.put god first and then family"


Your moms a smart lady. 2 liters is a lot of fluid, I hope they can get that all fixed up so she doesn't have it keep happening. My dad was in the hospital some last year and that was a scary thing for me. I talk to him every chance I get now. Do what you can for her, and you got all us to talk to about it. We're all the same in here we love our families, love our parents, love all our loved ones, including each other.

I'll be thinking about you and mom. prayers sent.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> They are day 54 today. I had planned on letting them go 56 when I started cutting. I prefer it cut earlier for me, and as long as someone else can be 'happy' enough, that's 'good enough' for me.
> 
> Never heard the lights dcobeen.
> 
> And I don't think things will be all that bad to trim... it's just a ton of fan leaves really. They just pull off.


And it was still great at 50 days, so I'd say you're in the clear if you're happy otherwise~


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm gonna pull a few branches down today I think... just cuz it's gonna probably take me like a week to work through this closet. Maybe longer???

It's too quiet around here. shhhhhh


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2014)

Chop one and hang it, wait a day or 2 and take another. Will stagger out the trimming and the high!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

i agree take your magnifier and find the ones that are ready the most now that will take awhile in your vertical jungle. I must say sweet grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks bro, every time I see your name it makes me think of Rosco P. Coltrane.

[youtube]-f3CFzahrRs[/youtube]


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking good there jig. Seems those LEDs didn't do too bad at all. Guess we'll did out after you get them in jars. Hopin the best for you bud.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

lmao me? im the new Roscoe?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 29, 2014)

attach]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 29, 2014)

View attachment 2978658View attachment 2978666ATTACH] View attachment 2978660


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

It was great seeing you again Jig, hope you made it home ok! I forgot to tell you to hit me up come Cannabis Cup time, we will def hook up over there if you attend!

Very happy for you and your family! Papa Jig

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm some chopped liver over in the corner.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a bad dream, that none of my clones rooted and the plants are all gone now


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

JoJo sweet I LIKE your plants. gonna be some great smoking i bet.
Peace and Love


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm some chopped liver over in the corner.


Actually you are not but I needed a emergency #2 break between posting on Jigs thread and then yours. Lets say the morning coffee kicked in!!! lol

Funny you mention those bad dreams, when I had Bertha outside, I would have dreams of people robbing her, one of the craziest was these kids built a ramp and jumped my wall with dirt bikes and chopped down my plant. I would hate those dreams!
Peace
FM


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks DC IM NOT OUT OF THE WOODS JUST YET BROTHER


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok fam how do i get my buds to dry and still look the same as they were on the tree?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2014)

I like to pull off the fan leaves then hang the whole plant for 2-3 days. Then I'll break em into smaller pieces and trim a little more. Let them hang more if they're really wet still. Finally they'll get trimmed off the branches and from there into either the net, ziplock or paper bag. Another few days and they'll get yet one more final trim and into jars they go. My trim process is multi-staged!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam how do i get my buds to dry and still look the same as they were on the tree?View attachment 2979484


View attachment 2979510
Vn bro


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

i like paper bags for 2 days. then jars with 8 closed 8hrs open. and here is how to use the trimmings and lower/small airy buds.
[video=youtube;ActUTTHsGOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM[/video]

Love and peace, frenchy rocks


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Supchaka thats alot of work big brother well if u can do it i guess i need to get on it.i heard about drying bud with dryice! Have anyone else did it?as far as this grow goes..i plan on drying this run start my next run and cure the girls till the second run is finish.i never cured for a long time.buds never be around long.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was great seeing you again Jig, hope you made it home ok! I forgot to tell you to hit me up come Cannabis Cup time, we will def hook up over there if you attend!
> 
> Very happy for you and your family! Papa Jig
> 
> ...





supchaka said:


> I'm some chopped liver over in the corner.


Haha, I had a great time yesterday fellas. Thanks for coming down to say hi fam. Congrats to you proud dad. Fams boy made the honor roll at his school. I know how proud I would be.

I ended up stealing some of chakas clones... distracted him and made a run for it. Lol... got a few dogs, a cherry pie, and an mk ultra. Not really sure what the plan is. My closet is full of buds at the mometn although I am trimming them down quickly. Maybe I'll just take everything down tonight??? It's all good.

I miss my wife. Life is no life at all without a wife. At least for me.

Hanging out with my bros is a good substitute though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

Jojo... I trim off everything I possibly can as soon as I pull it off the plant. Then I put everything in a cupboard, just all piled up on a shelf. Not very technical. When things are dry enough I cut the buds off the stems and put them in jars. Usually takes about 4 -5 days.

This plan wouldn't work in your part of the country. It's too wet there. They'd mold if you stacked everything up in pile like me. So this post is pretty much worthless. lol

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Haha, I had a great time yesterday fellas. Thanks for coming down to say hi fam. Congrats to you proud dad. Fams boy made the honor roll at his school. I know how proud I would be.
> 
> I ended up stealing some of chakas clones... distracted him and made a run for it. Lol... got a few dogs, a cherry pie, and an mk ultra. Not really sure what the plan is. My closet is full of buds at the mometn although I am trimming them down quickly. Maybe I'll just take everything down tonight??? It's all good.
> 
> ...



Yeah I bet he was busting at the seams proud... I would be 

TIMBERRRRR!!! I hear trees coming down...LOL I think Im taking the Diablo tonight my friend. 

Is she gone still??? bubba??? I agree 100% I love my wife too man, even when i get argh with her. I think I have just been needing a little guy time though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm alone till saturday now. Baby is sick and not ready to fly tomorrow. 

Lots of loud guitar playing and generally making noise that I can't usually.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Supchaka thats alot of work big brother well if u can do it i guess i need to get on it.i heard about drying bud with dryice! Have anyone else did it?as far as this grow goes..i plan on drying this run start my next run and cure the girls till the second run is finish.i never cured for a long time.buds never be around long.


dryice can work but not as good as water/ice metod in my book. dry ice breaks the trics too much


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

When it rains it pours I guess. Wife just called. Baby is going from the Urgent care to the ER because she's having difficulty breathing. It should be fine. Let's hope. This shit sucks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Jig,

 Sorry dude. Please keep us informed. I would be absolutely in knots over that.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2014)

Urgh Bro. Thats sucks, so hard. Sending the best vibes i can.. Lots of hugs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

baby is in my daily prayer right now. just did a prayer. i would be going nuts jsut remember to breath. much love bro.
Love and peace all


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

She is probably cutting her teeth and it can cause some ear/nose/throat issues. My daughter almost lost hearing from the ear issues she had. We found a great doctor who rehabbed her ears and never needed to put in tubes. She is great now but still can talk a little too loudly 

Prayers are with you and your women!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that jigs.i hope baby jigs get well asap.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tell me more about this water/ice method !


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

JIG Positive thoughts for Hannah to feel better soon!!


JOJO I think anyway that rushes drying sacrifices some quality.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok i waited this long i guess i can dry and cure it nice and slow too!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok i waited this long i guess i can dry and cure it nice and slow too!


Bassman"LIKES" this response


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2014)

how in the world would you dry bud with dry ice??


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Stopped by to see some pretty flowers, and want to send my best wishes to your family.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Ey m8. Hope things are good again. Any news?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2014)

@99 i think its ice water hash.or u can dry using dryice but the family say dont dry using dry ice.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't think too hard BC. The laws of physics cease to exist in my journal.

Things are good. Baby is back at Grandparents house resting. Doc said he thought she was over the worst of it. Flight was cancelled today for babies health so I think they'll be back on Sunday.

Thanks for the concern everyone. Baby is gaining weight. She's up to 15.5 pounds. Woot!

Been harvesting a bit. Will snap a pic or two... be up in a couple hours jimmer.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gladto hear best of luck!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Don't think too hard BC. The laws of physics cease to exist in my journal.
> 
> Things are good. Baby is back at Grandparents house resting. Doc said he thought she was over the worst of it. Flight was cancelled today for babies health so I think they'll be back on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Preparing to drool, towel next to me to clean up drool. sitting on hands waiting as the pics are being taken. hehe.
love and peace all


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Super so glad to hear m8. It's hard not knowing the extend of things. Could not think of anything else when i woke up.
Bring on the pr0n!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

I know the feeling. I wasn't too upset but it sure is a shitty feeling laying here by myself, not knowing what's going on, or being able to do anything about it.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Gonna be good having her back in your arms 
Im about to go out in the cold and squirt some butane. Brrrrr its -9c. Anything for that lemon gold


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Ice BHO! 

Good news Jigs!

So what time you want me to come over hehe


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Totally up to you Mo. I'll be here all weekend. 

Here's some pics.. FFS... It's so fucking difficult to use this site lately? What is the problem. So stupid.

Here u go
View attachment 2980482View attachment 2980524
Before taking a bunch of branches (above) After( below)
View attachment 2980493View attachment 2980515View attachment 2980516View attachment 2980498View attachment 2980499


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Totally up to you Mo. I'll be here all weekend.
> 
> Here's some pics.. FFS... It's so fucking difficult to use this site lately? What is the problem. So stupid.
> 
> ...


none of them are working. cant see any pics. maybe try later. i really want to see since you are the first ive seen use those lights and did a vertical grow.
love and peace all


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Fuck RIU sometimes. Took me 20 mins to get the pics to apparently not upload. grrrrr


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 31, 2014)

lmao i hear you. they look great. you have allot of work ahead of you in that room. 
love and peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Just found out I'm likely to be home alone for a couple weeks. This shit sucks.

At least I can spend all day at the cannabis cup. :/


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Those buds look like GSC! How does it smell? Did you get a lot of scissor hash? How are the roads up there - do I need chains?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

The GSC chaka grew has a ton more hairs on it. I can't tell how it smells anymore.... I'm so jacked up in this dry after spending a week in the humidity. Been bleeding from my nose and lips, hands cracked to hell. I can say one thing about the smell... I just went out to get pizza, came back and opened the front door and was SMASHED in the face with weed smell. Not having the 465 cfm fan pulling 24/7 makes a big difference.

Only snow is on the slopes... and they have to make it fresh each night.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Drink more water and get a humidifier! This time of year always messes up my hands. Eucerin is a killer lotion I use for my skin when it gets this dry.

Didn't you guys get snow last night?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Unless it's invisible snow. Where I am at there is no snow for miles.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> When it rains it pours I guess. Wife just called. Baby is going from the Urgent care to the ER because she's having difficulty breathing. It should be fine. Let's hope. This shit sucks.


She is where she needs to be, and with those who know how to help.

You and yours will be in our thoughts.

JD

P.S. My son showed an Amoxycilin allergy when he was young.
This showed as one scary looking rash....looked like Nuclear Warning symbols.
I am sure that it will all work out, but I am sorry that you two are stressed.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2014)

God I feel for you man, I know how its been the couple times my wife has had to take Chloe to the ER, and I was stuck at work or something. Hang in there, I'm sure she's gonna get all better in no time.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 31, 2014)

this is why i post and stay here not 420 mag. riu is a family of mostly good people who really care. I love it all keep it up.
Love and peace and prayers for jig's baby.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jig, very good looking bud. I think I'm going to get 2-3 of them. After seeing what you did they would definitely help with the solar aspect or even just plain in the shed for summer and heat issues. Sorry to ramble, just your closet does that to me. Is it the budboss 151? Is there any discount code?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Bout to smoke my first bowl of Headband. I'm excited. 

Mo I emailed you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Jig, very good looking bud. I think I'm going to get 2-3 of them. After seeing what you did they would definitely help with the solar aspect or even just plain in the shed for summer and heat issues. Sorry to ramble, just your closet does that to me. Is it the budboss 151? Is there any discount code?


Yeah, there is a code... I just don't know it. I'll email the man and let you know. 

and yeah... I'm running 3 bud boss 151's.

And dude... I gotta say, I know no one else seems to give a shit, but I am still over the moon about you getting to 'chill' with the V.P. I mean shit... that's a big deal. At least in my eyes. I told my parents and friends and everything.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

I appreciate the fact 5 years ago I was praying for parole, and now my Prof. invited me to something like that. I know I believe in karma, and after years of bad karma, I have a lot to make up. I'm praying this was a sign that my karma is finally tipping my way.

Thanks for answering on the lights. Let me know on a code. I'm not thinking of ordering till April.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was looking at my pic and ssid damn did i do that?


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 31, 2014)

The code is MEDCARD

haha i think 10-15 percent off.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheers budbro. 

Yes you did jojo. It's all you haha

And jimmer from my view it seemed like karma has been in your corner since we met. (not like it happened when we met, but I've noticed it since then)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ive been blowing today ane o tested it out.its pretty damn good i can taste the [email protected] jigs not sure if i posted this pic so ill post it again


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Bout to smoke my first bowl of Headband. I'm excited.
> 
> Mo I emailed you.



Glad the headband is good man! My girls are still asleep but I am waking them soon. Farmers market here we come. Probably be mid afternoon before I make it up. Looking forward to hanging out a little. If plans change I will let you know. We MIGHT have an early dinner and then Ill come up early evening if that works. 

I know you dont like concentrates but I made some diablo qwiso this morning. its evaping in the garage right now.  woot!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2014)

BTW, I LIKE all the posts in this journal. 


Jimmer, [email protected]@king awesome man. 


JOJO, Weed is beutiful man. STick to weed, real girls be gettin you in trouble. lol ;-p


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW, I LIKE all the posts in this journal.
> 
> 
> Jimmer, [email protected]@king awesome man.
> ...


Lmao i love it.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bol u ar so wright


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Going to start a new drying style.i cut down half of the girls and hung them up.ill hang dry for a few days then place them in a paper bag with shreaded news paper for a few more days then jar them.the plan is to try to keep the thc on the buds as much as i can for bag appeal


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

Jig I have a question.

Do I want DM Zone or Gold Zone?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Going to start a new drying style.i cut down half of the girls and hung them up.ill hang dry for a few days then place them in a paper bag with shreaded news paper for a few more days then jar them.the plan is to try to keep the thc on the buds as much as i can for bag appeal


lol when i grew outside i would use paper bags put 1 oz in each fold top put in closet on floor. open each day move them around. i do that 3 days then i put in 1/2 oz in 1 gallon jar for 4 days opening the jar 2 times a day. never had mold. but i want to get the packs that keep it at 62% rh. then let it cure for awhile. 
Love and peace


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Jig I have a question.
> 
> Do I want DM Zone or Gold Zone?


OK So I got the Gold Zone, and a 20 watt air pump.

Looks like res is boiling now, with 3 stones in there.

Tomorrow I am gonna drain and refill, and add the Zone


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2014)

A little late with the answer sorry bass. I'm glad it seems to be working out for you. I had a visit from a couple friends tonight. I think one friend might have gotten the other friend a little too high, lol.

I got 0 trimming done today. I did however help avoid calamity when wife comes home. I fucked up and didn't cancel the flights apparently so we lost all that money, have to buy new tickets.  Hopefully the work I did otherwise made up for the fact. We'll see.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2014)

His sativa water hash was woah. Glad i had one bag only of that. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2014)

I am not that stoned! Sheesh


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2014)

If I stay here in the NOS parking lot until next weekend do you think I will be OK?


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 2, 2014)

I love hash. Nobody likes that shit no more, damn it pisses me off. Mo, dont drive if your that high lol move the truck tommorow, its probably fine.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like I missed another party!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

No camping in San Bernardino. 

TC, looking back this morning I feel as though I missed the party too. I mean I know it happened, but there are no pics, and my memory is already quite foggy. Smoked some sativa fire.... it's been a while. Around 3 am I thought, shit.... I should go to bed soon. Waited till about 4 to finally call it a night. It's just 745 now. Damn.... I really wonder how much of my tired is from the indica leaning stuff I usually smoke. I need to grow a sativa strain for sure.

Supposedly wife and baby are coming home today. We'll see if it happens. It would be nice to see them.

And GOOOOOOO BRONCOS!!!!!! Hope it's a good game with my team on top.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> If I stay here in the NOS parking lot until next weekend do you think I will be OK?


Your a riot mo! It was great to meet you and mrs mo. I thoroughly appreciated the city light view on the way down the hill. Next time we will meet in the lowlands so i can get YOU stoned... I mean... Medicated .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

nice buds there jig have you cut everything yet? how is the baby i read you are going to be all alone for a couple of weeks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Your a riot mo! It was great to meet you and mrs mo. I thoroughly appreciated the city light view on the way down the hill. Next time we will meet in the lowlands so i can get YOU stoned... I mean... Medicated .


Sounds like a Pre-Cannabis Cup smoke session there! Hope you guys had a blast!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> A little late with the answer sorry bass. I'm glad it seems to be working out for you. I had a visit from a couple friends tonight. I think one friend might have gotten the other friend a little too high, lol.
> 
> I got 0 trimming done today. I did however help avoid calamity when wife comes home. I fucked up and didn't cancel the flights apparently so we lost all that money, have to buy new tickets.  Hopefully the work I did otherwise made up for the fact. We'll see.


Honestly the girls in the perlite cups look pretty good, but the ones in the EBB&GRO look like shit!

I hope the flush and new fresh nutes with the Zone will make em come back.

Thing is that the perlite ones are fed by hand from the EBB res, so I dont think the nutes are the issue really, but maybe they dont like the knock-off Hydroton stuff...
Anyway off to tend to them now.

Oh and speaking of too high...I trimmed 3 Mango Haze y-day and man the all that stickiness on my hands had me zooming and dizzy heart racing, then 20 min later couch locked lol.

I think I am really gonna like smoking her!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Honestly the girlsin the perlite cups look pretty good, but the ones in the EBB&GRO look like shit!
> 
> I hope the flush and new fresh nutes with the Zone will make em come back.
> 
> ...


I love highs like that!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

hell yea bass sounds damn fine


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

So I had enough Hydro Rokz (Hydroton type shiz) for 12 pots in the EBB&GRO, and have 15 girls.

So heres what I did, the extra 3 are perlite (Hempy style), and I am setting it up so that they will function as usual with 2" and over draining out.

This will be a head-to-head with them ebb&Gro because same nutes and same pots, different medium, and watering


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

Hydroton and perlite arent really that different functioning wise. I mean hydroton holds a bit more air but that should not make the big difference. So it will be a pretty fair heads up.
Hempy is easy. But unless you hit it spot on i dont think it will keep up with the ebb n gro if you get that heat sorted.
Im a ghost, ghost, ghost, ghost, ghost. Carry on, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hydroton and perlite arent really that different functioning wise. I mean hydroton holds a bit more air but that should not make the big difference. So it will be a pretty fair heads up.
> Hempy is easy. But unless you hit it spot on i dont think it will keep up with the ebb n gro if you get that heat sorted.
> Im a ghost, ghost, ghost, ghost, ghost. Carry on, lol.


I had my girls divided.
All clones started in perlite.
6 went to ebb&gro, and they look miserable.
Anyway 6 more went into ebb now after I have drained flushed and refilled.

Now I have Dutch Master Zone, 20 watt air pump with 3 stones, and a 250gph water pump (stirring) in there.
I will find out if they dont like the clay now that res is all sorted.


I dont think heat is an issue, but after adding pumps Ill watch it, it has been under 70*F---21*C previously though from my limited checking


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought i read you had a heat issue in the res?
The airstones should be good and then just run the waterpump a few times a day. Should save you some heat in the water. If that was even the issue 
How often would you water clones in straight perlite? Do you have good success with that?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I thought i read you had a heat issue in the res?
> The airstones should be good and then just run the waterpump a few times a day. Should save you some heat in the water. If that was even the issue
> How often would you water clones in straight perlite? Do you have good success with that?


I could set the pump to go every once in a while...nice idea!

I think the issue was stagnant water.
Seems obvious I suppose, but I didnt think to have air or movement in the res lol.

In perlite I water as needed, meaning I feel the weight and can tell if they are drying out, or no longer than 3 days to avoid bad water, and I think This DM Zone will help a lil with that as well since I just grab water from the res for them


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

the day i cut a nugget down after 3 days of hanging to dry


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think we are on to something


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Frosty JOJO, is that the Vanilla?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes bassman it is i let her run 9 weeks ill post pics of the bigget colas.very very sticky.
Um heat in ur rez? U can fill empty bottles with water from ur rez and freeze them.i have a 40 gal rez with 2 six inch round air stones.u got to turn the water.and keep a eye on the ph .


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yes bassman it is i let her run 9 weeks ill post pics of the bigget colas.very very sticky.
> Um heat in ur rez? U can fill empty bottles with water from ur rez and freeze them.i have a 40 gal rez with 2 six inch round air stones.u got to turn the water.and keep a eye on the ph .


ph rises after 2 hrs lol.
I think The tap water just does that though for 24 hrs whilst chlorine evpas off.

Gonna check ph again right now, before bed.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

@ bass i add my nuts first then let it mix for 1hour after that ill drop my ph to 5.3 in my rez so if it rise im still good


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ bass i add my nuts first then let it mix for 1hour after that ill drop my ph to 5.3 in my rez so if it rise im still good


Ill try that next time.

I do think aerating and mixing for an hr or 2 prior to ph'ing would be better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

well i may have to do some rdwc for my three big plants in my room would be fun


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think i want to try a Mongolian hash plant...the real deal


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am not happy with what i see from emerial triangle super sour og kush.its been 10 weeks and she still dont look ready.the thc are all milky but no smell.but she is sticky as fuck tho


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok fam now you see what i mean.to me it dont even look ready but its been 10 weeks breeder say 8 weeks.the entire plant looks like this so what do u guys say?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2983428 ok fam now you see what i mean.to me it dont even look ready but its been 10 weeks breeder say 8 weeks.the entire plant looks like this so what do u guys say?


allolt of white hairs still i think its trying to fatten up the buds more. what are the tric's looking like?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

My Sour OG x 60s Kush was like that, till week 10 or so I just chopped her at 11


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thc is milky.i think this will be a 12 -14 week run.i agree with u ,i think she just now trying to fatten up but the thc is milky and very sticky


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> No camping in San Bernardino.
> 
> TC, looking back this morning I feel as though I missed the party too. I mean I know it happened, but there are no pics, and my memory is already quite foggy. Smoked some sativa fire.... it's been a while. .


Hey Jig,

I remember... Hope mo is ok though, haven't seen him here much since then. LOL The Mulanje is pretty crazy stuff. Super energetic. I do like it, but NOT night time smoke...LOL All his other offerings I like too. Very "minty" most of them. I could go on and on...LOL


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 3, 2014)

Reminds me of the blue dream i had recently. Looked similar in bud formation. I think it was a HSO one because it was a little more sativa dom than the blue dream im used to smoking. Got my heart racing and really didnt feel too "high" because of all the energy. Id smoke a blunt before bed like usual at 3 am and be up til 5 or 6 like a crack head all tweaked.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Here I am! I was very busy yesterday and didn't get a chance to go on RIU until now.

Jig - we had a great time. Your house was beautiful and you are a gracious host  So cool to see the LED cabinet in person. The Epi Les Paul is nicer than my $$$ Gibby. I think I could have talked with you for a week! Too bad I couldn't medicate but my designated driver can't drive at night on twisted mountain roads  I will get medicated nicely at the cup 

SomeGuy - I had a one-hit wake and bake of my fresh Mulanje IWE. It has been in the refrigerator since I extracted it and it is still gooey! Tasted amazing and had me doing chores from morning until the game started! I can't wait to meet up again and discuss more of your gourmet medibles 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

The bud structure on that is really airy. This does not detract from the potency... lol This is definitely weed that makes you want to do shit. right now I am like... get done typing so we can go do all this shit that needs done!....LOL 

My blue dream is Way more dense and heavy but can be slightly racy. This stuff is just different. I am not sure I have ever even smoked a pure sativa prior to this one. smells and tastes unreal too. Almost like incense vs mj.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

This is what im dealing with anyone got a clue of how long.i know she needs calmag


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2983428 ok fam now you see what i mean.to me it dont even look ready but its been 10 weeks breeder say 8 weeks.the entire plant looks like this so what do u guys say?


In my perpetual Jungle, there is only so much extra time I can utilyze before the Veg room starts Bursting at the seems and Harvesting MUST be done. I try to stick within a small window of Time so the Cycles dont get TOoo out of whack!

I am NOT into Couch Lock, so Milky is PERFECT for ME! Good Luck!

Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got a lil time but not much tho.my mini ebb&flow in a fishthank


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2983562View attachment 2983565View attachment 2983569
> This is what im dealing with anyone got a clue of how long.i know she needs calmag


looks like about 10 more days.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah... agreed. Another week- 10 days.

Mo, I had a great time as well. Thanks for coming up. I don't mind you not smoking... more for me!!! hahaha. Wish you coulda stayed for days.

And yeah SG, I've been up till 3 each night. Can't sleep with this stuff. It's great!

Trimming is going slowly. Was getting stuff done until my neighbor called and I got to play receptionist for her (she's in the hospital with her hip).

Wife and baby are home and happy (if not healthy) so that's great.

I'm gonna grow some sativas soon. Mmmmmmmm love that high.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... agreed. Another week- 10 days.
> 
> Mo, I had a great time as well. Thanks for coming up. I don't mind you not smoking... more for me!!! hahaha. Wish you coulda stayed for days.
> 
> ...


i love meeting people from the site. They usually turn out to be really cool. One day i want to take a trip through cali just to stop and have a joint and say hi to some of the cali guys i talk with. I love cali road trips too. Such a beautiful state.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

Isn't it. I've never even been north of San Fran and I still can't believe all we have to offer. Got some cool folks too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

California is like six states in one! So much diversity. It surprised me when I went to the East coast or Europe and you could drive through 5 states/countries in the same distance you would drive from LA to San Francisco!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2014)

so jig how much yield did you get? more than expected? how is the quality?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't even cut 1 whole plant down yet. No idea yeild. Only smoked a quick dry bud, but that was fire... had me dizzy. We'll see what things are like with a tiny cure. I think there are some buds ready for jars... I'll toss them in one.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Would love to come to cail but that drive will take me 7 days smh can u say jet blue


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

Yea jig, morning only for me. Lol. 

Have you tried the jillybeans? I think i took some of two types. One smells like socks but tastes like berrys. The other one smells like minty berries and tastes minty. Lol. The jesus og is minty and nice too. That mulanje is crazy smelling. Crap... I just
vaped some diablo extract w some malawi extract... Im rambling...


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

And i cleaned the shed, garage, and house this afternoon. Beware the sativa. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

lol... I don't smoke that much bro. I've only had 2 bowls of whatever we were smoking the other night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

Then he left like a year supply. Lol. I guess i ingest alot of mj... I mean who is counting bowls right??? ...um i mean... Do edibles count? ... Lol. I am very functional and productive though.... Maybe a touch silly sometimes... .


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2014)

I always liked George Carlin's comment on 'speed'
Makes you want to wash the garage
You know you have a problem with speed when you put Q-beams on your riding lawn mower.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok fam im on my way..hung buds 3-4 days.got a brown paper bag shreaded newspaper and put buds in bag as i layered it with newspaper.2 more weeks on my super sour og.took only the main colas of the vanilla.i want to say thanks to Dr.D for all your help and words of encouragement. As for the rest of the family...one love


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the sativa high!! My white widow was sativa dom, and this Cindy 99 has a nice energetic buzz. To the contrast, one of the 2 tangerine power phenos I've got has almost put my to sleep EVERY time I've smoked it so far. We smoke a blunt almost every night, some times 2 but we havn't made it past the first one with this plant. I smoked a joint with the glass blower the other day and about 2 hours after I left I was nodding off in the living room. I had to take a few Cindy dabbs to perk back up .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

sounds like yall had a good time guys. i have not met up with any one on here yet, but am looking forward to seeing at lest two members in my neck of the woods just been to busy as hell paying the bills. i have to start a company and work for myself again this slaving for nothing sucks. what you going to put in the room next?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Who breeds the best sour diesel? Cali connection .young boy in my area was smoking something strong it smelled sour.pissed me off lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

I am glad I have the killer African Sativas to counteract the Stoney Dank I will be enjoying at the Cup in 5 days! I have plenty of overage to share  

They smoke Malawi in Africa instead of drinking coffee! I mixed the Malawi Coconut oil with a cup of Kona coffee and I thought my chest was going to explode! The medibles are very uplifting


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2014)

Exploding chests aren't high on my list of desirables!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Exploding chests aren't high on my list of desirables!


I have anxiety and that isnt my idea of fun, but I do like uplifting weed


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow what a difference it makes.east v.s.west lol.on this end its all about couch lock and smell.thats y im on the hunt for the best and the strongest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

i like some of both it all has its place. it sucks my Kill seeds where shit and didnt germ was way pissed. 0 for 10 never before and never since old WOS stock at the tudd not a big seller the landraces.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 3, 2014)

Awe man! I would LOVE to try some CannaCaps filled with some Sativa Buds or Hash!


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Wow what a difference it makes.east v.s.west lol.on this end its all about couch lock and smell.thats y im on the hunt for the best and the strongest


if you can get (tora bora) from reserva privada/dna..the right pheno will make'em pass the L back fast.very strong...no real high,just lay yo ass down nug.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

I have clones of Dog, MK Ultra, Cherry Pie, and Jesus OG right now. The J -og is for someone else, but who knows what will happen to all these plants. I need to get the shit in my closet down to have a place for them. They've been sitting in a tupperware container in my livingroom for a week now. We keep it green around here lol.

Love all the talk tonight.

It's a good thing I never did speed. I would have never stopped cleaning. Would have just snorted and gotten out a toothbrush on the ground till I died.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

I have clones of Dog, MK Ultra, Cherry Pie, and Jesus OG right now. The J -og is for someone else, but who knows what will happen to all these plants. I need to get the shit in my closet down to have a place for them. They've been sitting in a tupperware container in my livingroom for a week now. We keep it green around here lol.

Love all the talk tonight.

It's a good thing I never did speed. I would have never stopped cleaning. Would have just snorted and gotten out a toothbrush on the ground till I died.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

puting some more fire under those leds


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> if you can get (tora bora) from reserva privada/dna..the right pheno will make'em pass the L back fast.very strong...no real high,just lay yo ass down nug.


Sounds just like my Bassman Kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

what is bassman kush do tell


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

I went for a big scoop of Malawi oil in my coffee for Xmas - I was a zombie so I did not mind the zing. Everything was going great and I was feeling the holiday spirit. Unfortunately it was too high of a dose and around noon I started to get Gumby legs! That was a trip!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> what is bassman kush do tell


I bought clones from a local dispensary, labelled DJ Shrot's Blueberry.

It wasnt!

Just a super super couchlock passout no head high kush.

I gave it my name since it doesnt have one and the shop I got it from closed.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice! Adopted Kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

you still run it?


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice! Adopted Kush


Orphan kush


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

WHERE IS THE FU KING LIKE BUTTON!!!

OK - I am better now. Keep Calm and Thump On!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I bought clones from a local dispensary, labelled DJ Shrot's Blueberry.
> 
> It wasnt!
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> Nice! Adopted Kush





Alienwidow said:


> Orphan kush


like..........


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Jigs - FMILY says you can keep the JOG clone! I can't wait to see what you do with her


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you still run it?


I didnt save it because I forgot to take clones, and have no space..just bought clones now.

A few ppl REAlllY like it, and will be sad when I run out, but I am sure Ill have something equally fire eventually.

I got bored of it with no head high though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

yea not many i would smoke every run i am liking my PW#2 but i can not wait to smoke my cross i have 14 to chose a keeper from and a male pulled to make my f2


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have 4 strains drying right now that I have never tried
Rascals OG
Alien OG
Sour OG x 60sKush
Blue Bubba Master

I already tried the Mango Haze and thts nice.

I only saved Alien OG, and BBM as reveg projects though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

yea they all looked fantastic bass same with the mango haze


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea they all looked fantastic bass same with the mango haze


Thanx

I was gonna buy more clones , but lost clone guys number.
I wish I had taken clones now 

Imagine if I didnt screw up the grow what they would have looked like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

bet it smokes just fine


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> bet it smokes just fine


Yeah the weird thing is it takes a lot to hurt the bud, as the leaves try so hard to protect them.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 4, 2014)

Mmm, alien og is dank bud. Strong and tasty.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats what im talking about


bassman999 said:


> I bought clones from a local dispensary, labelled DJ Shrot's Blueber
> 
> 
> It wasnt!
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thats what im talking about


Well my laziness lost her now.

Hey what is the water in the res supposed to smell like?

Mine is only since Sunday but smell reminds me of a towel that got wet a week ago.
Might be the smell of the DM Zone, but Idk


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

i hear all say they change their res ever 10-14 days im not sure. i change my mini system every 3 days.
love and peace


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

I cant afford to drian and refill 40 gal that often.

I have never used hydro, and so dont know what the smell is supposed to be...

I wish someone local to me could help lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

I came out this morning and found the hose fell off my air pump...I have no idea how long its been like that??

What a POS that thing it!
I zip-tied it on now, but that might be the reason.
It had some smell last night, but not as strong.
The water is foamy if that makes any difference, after getting the air going again, and running a water pump for an hr.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

yes you want as much air as you can get. that would make it start to smell like wet towel/algae buildup. which shouldnt hurt anything. i want to do hydro all the way but not were i live now. i need a big room so i can setup right and have the room sealed with floor drain so if something happened i wouldn't flood the house.
love and peace.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2014)

Add a little hydro grade Hydrogen Peroxide H2O2 once a week. It adds oxygen to your water and kills the algae. 
I have seen some amazing grows where they never change the res (Slanty) and others that change it weekly (FlowaMasta).
I learned that I had to go and check my hydro every 2 hours because something always went wrong!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, I never change my rez, just keep putting water in. 

Bassman... give it till the end of the day and see if it's better. That's not the smell you are looking for. I don't think it's the end of the world, but hydro in general doesn't smell like that dank locker-room smell.

Today is a fun Grandma day. My mom drove up to spend the day with me and baby. Mom went off for the night on business (yep gone again), poor gal. She works too hard. We're gonna figure out a way for her to leave her job. Too much work. Life is for living not working lol. A shame they don't pay much to just live. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

I am in your wifes boat Jig... but it aint gonna change. At least I dont have to leave so much like her. I used to live out of hotels it felt like. Have fun with Gma. 

Have I mentioned that its as much about the growing as it is the smoking.  lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm clear on that. No one who feels so/so about growing puts in the work and artistry to their grows. Anyone with a perfect canopy loves their plants. (not to say those without a good canopy don't)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

JUst adding a LIKE to everyone on the last three pages up to this point...LOL 

Later Im going on a rep spree.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Add a little hydro grade Hydrogen Peroxide H2O2 once a week. It adds oxygen to your water and kills the algae.
> I have seen some amazing grows where they never change the res (Slanty) and others that change it weekly (FlowaMasta).
> I learned that I had to go and check my hydro every 2 hours because something always went wrong!
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Yeah, I never change my rez, just keep putting water in.
> 
> Bassman... give it till the end of the day and see if it's better. That's not the smell you are looking for. I don't think it's the end of the world, but hydro in general doesn't smell like that dank locker-room smell.
> 
> ...


I dont think any water should have a smell under any conditions yet in just 2 days??

Does it matter that I use tap water instead of r/o?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

Sprouting Seeds: add 30ml 3% H2O2 to 1 pint of water. Soak the seeds overnight.
Insecticide Spray: combine 250ml 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon spray mix.
Fast growing container plants: add 30ml of 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon water.
Hydroponics: apply 3% H2O2 at a rate of 30ml/gallon to the nutrient reservoir.

if you have the higher food grade version dilute it down to these levels.30 ml is 1 oz.
love and peace all


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


*


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> *You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> 
> *


Lol yeah i try to give 3 rep out each day. i do the peroxide 1 time a week but i should be doing it every other day since i dont use a res with my system. 2 of my plants that was looking the weakest the soil bubbled allot, tell me it had fungus that i dont want around. and i add 1 oz to 1/2 gallon water of the 3% that makes it like .04% which is low. 
love and peace all


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

I write down all the info I receive in my pc notes.

Can I use or should I use H2o2 with Zone?

I didnt know it was good as an insecticide.
Can it be used as such during flowering?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Man I get a totally different high type from trimming than smpking!!
Fu****g awesome!!

I think I am gonna revisit edibles, and maybe get same effect?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

you can use peroxide with anything but they say dont use with organic ferts same time. i have organic soil ect and i use it on it. i need to get the 35% version allot more stable and doesnt have additives. but right now i spent my last money on new ph tester and ppm reader. so next month ill buy the 35% version.
love and peace.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you can use peroxide with anything but they say dont use with organic ferts same time. i have organic soil ect and i use it on it. i need to get the 35% version allot more stable and doesnt have additives. but right now i spent my last money on new ph tester and ppm reader. so next month ill buy the 35% version.
> love and peace.


I have 35% and have the Zone stuff, but PPM meters never last for me so back to drops


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have 35% and have the Zone stuff, but PPM meters never last for me so back to drops


you need the big boy ph/ec/tds meter that mounts on wall and has plug in leads you hang in your res container. if i go with hydro all the way ill be getting that setup and bam another couple hundred dollars gone. they say you make allot of money growing wee. BS its not cheap to grow at first.
love and peace


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you need the big boy ph/ec/tds meter that mounts on wall and has plug in leads you hang in your res container. if i go with hydro all the way ill be getting that setup and bam another couple hundred dollars gone. they say you make allot of money growing wee. BS its not cheap to grow at first.
> love and peace


Stuff is too $$$ to make money lol, but I dont have to smoke other ppl crappy weed and thats good enough for me.
So I just grow for independence.
I want the wall mount one, but dont want another investment to constantly maintain.

Eventually if this hydro thing works out Ill invest in one.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah i just bought the ph and ppm meter hand held 30 bucks for both allot cheaper than 300.
love and peace


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2014)

Bass i cant use my tapwater its fucked. .8 ec. Even aired out for 24 hours or filled with peroxide at the end of week i had to change out everything :/ Waterplant confirmed i was about first in line so i got max so people in the other end got what was required by law :/
So now i use rain water and a mineral water when i feel fancy


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

i thank GOd i have a well. i jsut break out the portable brita filter and bam the plants love it. in my outdoor garden i dont filter it.
love and peace


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Bass i cant use my tapwater its fucked. .8 ec. Even aired out for 24 hours or filled with peroxide at the end of week i had to change out everything :/ Waterplant confirmed i was about first in line so i got max so people in the other end got what was required by law :/
> So now i use rain water and a mineral water when i feel fancy





DCobeen said:


> i thank GOd i have a well. i jsut break out the portable brita filter and bam the plants love it. in my outdoor garden i dont filter it.
> love and peace


My tap water ranges from 130-180 PPM.
Not sure why the variance though.

I just wondered if my tap water caused the problems, since my diy areo cloner got slimy after only a week


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

okay slimy means bacteria starting add some peroxide what kind do you have around? it will kill the bacteria trying to grow but wont hurt the plants. i have an air system for my cloner but havent used it yet. ill add peroxide to the mix when i do. do you have air stone in it?
peace and love


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2014)

You 'can' use the h2o2 with the zone. I wrote dutch masters and asked them about it. They said it kinda defeats the purpose to add both, but I don't remember the details.

I shouldn't matter with tap vs RO I don't think. I think it has more to do with temps. It's tough to keep water below 70 or so.

Grandma left, having a good time on my own for a bit before wife gets here. Me and mom had good talks about all sorts of stuff, including mj growing and babies. It's a very tough thing for me, wondering if it's best for baby that dad spends so much time taking care of his pot plants. It's not easy though because I do feel as though it's a very positive to show her, how daddy cares for living things and can grow nice plants, take a hobby seriously, doing what makes me happy. Really I don't know why I think it's negative at all, but it's still there. :/

Anyways, peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

You will continue to struggle with it. But to thine own self be true. If you are your kids will be. I do what I do but do not let it intrude into the infrastructure of the house so it is a little bit different in my situation. 

.... Here is what I know... I would/am NOT happy when I am not able to grow. Me being happy = a better environment for my family. I get very little me time. growing is for me. 

Glad your girls are back and well man! AK looks done and comes down tonight.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bass check ur water first see what the ph meter reads gh have food for hard water.next,ur rez should not smell at all.i clean my rez every other week.yeap i pull out the rez table and everything give her a good cleaning put everything back in.one thing u can do is if ur girls are in pots or grow bags u can make a 3-5 gal bucket of food and water by hand every 3-4 days.and ur rez will be full of fresh water ph at 5.3-6.0.this will save $ on food plus no worries about the rez.
Jigs i got an idea! We should all grow some good stuff and sell it to other companies.they trying to make it legalized in my state now.if they do i want to grow legit.i got the names of my breeds so here we go,,jigs buds.basman timewrap.dr.d mind twister.cowboys kush and my favorite. ...JoJo Dancers kush.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 4, 2014)

@ someguy im the same way brother.i am not happy when im not growing.ill be damn if i go to the weed man and buy that horse shit from him.oh yeah ur breed will be called someguy flying high.or..sfg.
My kids know when im happy cause im able to spend more time at home not working 3-4 jobs.this lil hobby is a hobby that pays.pay us for what we know! Not what we have.big companies do it all the time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

I never really make anything back from my work but I do save a ton from going to the dispensaries. Plus! I find growing to help me find that calm within. I mean... pot does that too.. but growing that pot makes it all that much sweeter. 

However, I also dont burn in front of my kids etc.. But I am high around them alot. I agree though. It should just be legal, would create a shit-ton of legit jobs. I would still be doing my "home brew" though.. LOL 

I like SFG og. Some-Flying-Guy og.... LOL! You crack me up dude. Hows your girl situation going? Still on the hook?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

My res (since its winter) doesnt get past 66*F.
I really cant figure why I am having issues???
I have stones and Zone and the roots smell like sliced potatoes still at least toward the wool since I cant pull em all out for fear of tearing them out.

I asked my daughter, and she said res smells like gasoline lol.

Oh and some guy.
I am high around the kids all the time, but dont let em see me smoke either.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh and as far as checking ph I keep it orange to yellow...5-6 ph (hopefully)

I am referring to the GH ph drops


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Stuff is too $$$ to make money lol, but I dont have to smoke other ppl crappy weed and thats good enough for me.
> So I just grow for independence.
> I want the wall mount one, but dont want another investment to constantly maintain.
> 
> Eventually if this hydro thing works out Ill invest in one.


 that is right we dont have to smoke crappy weed it fells good to just let it pass you by. down side you always have what everyone wants to smoke


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is right we dont have to smoke crappy weed it fells good to just let it pass you by. down side you always have what everyone wants to smoke


this is true


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

i have 2 old school ph testers i can send free too. they work just take 5 min and needs soil to be accurate. message me and ill see about sending to you. i have the 009A1 on the way to me and the unit i have is digital but not fast but is accurate if you take the time to let it read. live and learn all.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have just spent the last hour researching which combo of these led's would be best to fit a 8x5 area. I'm convinced this is the key to my solar shed and want to purchase the lights as soon as I get my student loan refund. I'm thinking I can cover the same area for half the wattage which is extremely important for my goal. I'm thinking 2 of the 232's and 2 of the 151 should work and was wanting opinions. Something tells me from what I seen on their site this just might be a good place for answers. I all ready know this will save me $40 a month alone in electric in my flower room from my calculations, But more importantly reduce the wattage I need to produce. This will save me and make my dream possible, in fact, very. Sorry to jack your thread jig.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i have 2 old school ph testers i can send free too. they work just take 5 min and needs soil to be accurate. message me and ill see about sending to you. i have the 009A1 on the way to me and the unit i have is digital but not fast but is accurate if you take the time to let it read. live and learn all.


pm sent


jimmer6577 said:


> I have just spent the last hour researching which combo of these led's would be best to fit a 8x5 area. I'm convinced this is the key to my solar shed and want to purchase the lights as soon as I get my student loan refund. I'm thinking I can cover the same area for half the wattage which is extremely important for my goal. I'm thinking 2 of the 232's and 2 of the 151 should work and was wanting opinions. Something tells me from what I seen on their site this just might be a good place for answers. I all ready know this will save me $40 a month alone in electric in my flower room from my calculations, But more importantly reduce the wattage I need to produce. This will save me and make my dream possible, in fact, very. Sorry to jack your thread jig.


You are talking under 800 watts and 40ft2, I know nothing about LED lights, but are you sure thats enough?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

you want about the same watts per sqft as any with light source


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2014)

From the what I seen on their foot print in the description the 151 sq covers 3x3 and jigs 4x1.5 the 232 covers 4x2.5, but the would make since, if they are suppose to be cheaper to run. I thought what you did thats why I came here to ask.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

i think 4 marsII 1200 watts will work they can make you 11 band that incleds uvb and ir. they will use the led you want so it could be 8 band with ir and uvb. if i had the money i would order th e mars II custom order and rock on. just my opinion and considering i have spent so many hrs researching lgsolutions is a good way to go.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 4, 2014)

I replaced my 600w hps in my 4x4 with 2 of the 305w panels equaling 610 watts in my 4x4. Not sure what the recommended area is but this should work fine for me.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

Are they actually pulling 300 watts or is it like 100 3 watt chips? I love my kill-a-watt!


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Are they actually pulling 300 watts or is it like 100 3 watt chips? I love my kill-a-watt!


I wish i lived close to you so i could borrow it.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> My res (since its winter) doesnt get past 66*F.
> I really cant figure why I am having issues???
> I have stones and Zone and the roots smell like sliced potatoes still at least toward the wool since I cant pull em all out for fear of tearing them out.
> 
> ...


hey when you mix and add nutes smell it, does it smell similar? maybe let the ppm get real low and treat with h2o2 also that will help your roots and quality of res. if it has a gas smell then i would even consider changing it. that is the life of your plants. today im changing my water and and adding h2o2 gonna do that every water change and manually water them with it also. i think i might have to take a plant apart ( slowly remove her from the soil) and see whats up with 1 of mine the new growth is still yellowish from when my ph got way low. Im gonna bake the rest of my soil to destroy all nutes in it. give her fresh soil with nothing in it and see how she does.
love and peace


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I replaced my 600w hps in my 4x4 with 2 of the 305w panels equaling 610 watts in my 4x4. Not sure what the recommended area is but this should work fine for me.


300 actual watts for 2x2 is good so 610 for 4x4 is perfect. are yours 3 watt diodes or 5 watt diodes? i want 5 watt diodes so when they run at 70 percent they put out 3 watts each. oh i messaged terpinator asked for a sample and they are sending me 1 qt free to test enough for 4 plants from flower till bloom. i love free and then i can see the diff it makes if any.
peace and love


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> 300 actual watts for 2x2 is good so 610 for 4x4 is perfect. are yours 3 watt diodes or 5 watt diodes? i want 5 watt diodes so when they run at 70 percent they put out 3 watts each. oh i messaged terpinator asked for a sample and they are sending me 1 qt free to test enough for 4 plants from flower till bloom. i love free and then i can see the diff it makes if any.
> peace and love



Im not sure because theyre multi chips so they have several diodes per actual chip either 3 or 5 watt im not positive.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey when you mix and add nutes smell it, does it smell similar? maybe let the ppm get real low and treat with h2o2 also that will help your roots and quality of res. if it has a gas smell then i would even consider changing it. that is the life of your plants. today im changing my water and and adding h2o2 gonna do that every water change and manually water them with it also. i think i might have to take a plant apart ( slowly remove her from the soil) and see whats up with 1 of mine the new growth is still yellowish from when my ph got way low. Im gonna bake the rest of my soil to destroy all nutes in it. give her fresh soil with nothing in it and see how she does.
> love and peace


The water isnt slimy or anything PH is staying constant now, and the smell might just be the DN Zone
If I have to change water every other day Ill ditch this setup and go back to soiless.
Im gonna let ride through the week and just keep an eye and nose out for changes.

My sense of smell when expressed isnt always right...I think the garage smells more like chlorine today that anything honestly.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey jimmer.... I was thinking about it alot last night. I think what I would do is get 5 of the 232's. Seems like that is the best cost for coverage. If you save $40 a month, they will pay for themselves in 3 years.

I am saving quite a bit on electricity and really happy with how cool things are. That's the thing I don't think people think about, you aren't just trading down wattage (if you do trade down wattage) but you don't need to run so many fans and a/c's to cool the place.

More trimming today. It looks Like I'm going to have a pretty good haul. Around what I've predicted, around 7-8 oz I think. I've been snapping pics and videos, just too lazy/ busy to upload. I'll get around to it.

Smoked a tester bud yesterday, no cure but proper dried. It was nice. Real nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2014)

Chaka, there are 25 diodes per chip. Each diode is rated for 3w. They only pull about 1.5 each, so that's why my light with 100 diodes pulls around 150w. THat is, if it is pulling 150w, never checked.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey jimmer.... I was thinking about it alot last night. I think what I would do is get 5 of the 232's. Seems like that is the best cost for coverage. If you save $40 a month, they will pay for themselves in 3 years.
> 
> I am saving quite a bit on electricity and really happy with how cool things are. That's the thing I don't think people think about, you aren't just trading down wattage (if you do trade down wattage) but you don't need to run so many fans and a/c's to cool the place.
> 
> ...


I have been trimming as well....rally liking it now that I found I have latex allergy. I do it without and get a nice transdermal high... i actually like that high better than smoking, and I dont get the muchies from it really either.


jigfresh said:


> Chaka, there are 25 diodes per chip. Each diode is rated for 3w. They only pull about 1.5 each, so that's why my light with 100 diodes pulls around 150w. THat is, if it is pulling 150w, never checked.


I think its better to run half power through them.
You know me I think of things in the sense of audio.
In the old amplifiers (lets use Linear Power as an example) they used T-03 mosfets.
Instead of using 10-12 50 W fets to produce 500 watts, they used 12 100 watt fets.
This allows them to be used without stress and less heat production.
Instead of burning out in a yr or 2 when the warranty is over they last 10-20 yrs or more if cared for.
I have one left from 96 (other was stolen) still works like the day I got it.
You can compare this to engines with a 7500 rpm redline, and reliability difference when you always shift under 4k.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is more than 10 letters RIU!!!

What I am saying is technically you could open the light up and replace diodes and get double the power through them if you wanted, but would drastically shorten life....say like an HID lamp.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Chaka, there are 25 diodes per chip. Each diode is rated for 3w. They only pull about 1.5 each, so that's why my light with 100 diodes pulls around 150w. THat is, if it is pulling 150w, never checked.


yep that is why you could put the lights right on the plants and didnt bother them. for a vertical i htink the lights you have is perfect jig. thats a good take. im redoing my lights today and gonna seperate my plants into 2 sets so i can focus the light on my fast growers. i dont have your led power but with cfl and led i can blast them good. cant wait till i get to smoke my own bud again its been a few years. you all grow such great weed i hope i can come close.
peace and love


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yep that is why you could put the lights right on the plants and didnt bother them. for a vertical i htink the lights you have is perfect jig. thats a good take. im redoing my lights today and gonna seperate my plants into 2 sets so i can focus the light on my fast growers. i dont have your led power but with cfl and led i can blast them good. cant wait till i get to smoke my own bud again its been a few years. you all grow such great weed i hope i can come close.
> peace and love


I find that even my worst bud is better than most I got from the street, and still better than so much from the clubs.
I am not saying my best is better than the top shelf in a club, but I def dont pay top shelf prices.

i think your bud will come out great bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jig can you tell me again how to do those cookies?

I made em 2x and they sucked and didnt even taste good.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol... what cookies bro? I've made brownies like 2 times since I've been growing and that was years ago. I think you meant some one else.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... what cookies bro? I've made brownies like 2 times since I've been growing and that was years ago. I think you meant some one else.


HMMM I cant remember who then.

It was Oatmeal and maybe Cinnamon in the cookies.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

[h=3]Marijuana Oatmeal Cookie Recipe[/h]Ingredients:
1 cup marijuana butter, softened
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3 cups quick cooking oats
Directions:
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. I like to grease the cookie sheet(s) with melted marijuana butter.
Combine together the marijuana butter, white sugar, and brown sugar.
Beat in the eggs one at a time, then stir in the vanilla.
In another bowl, combine the flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon.
Combine the two mixtures. Mix in oats. Cover, and chill the dough in the fridge for at least one hour.
Roll the dough into balls, and place them 2 inches apart on cookie sheets.
Flatten each cookie with a large fork dipped in sugar.
Bake for 8 to 10 minutes.
Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for a couple of minutes before transferring them to a wire rack to cool completely.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> *Marijuana Oatmeal Cookie Recipe*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup marijuana butter, softened
> ...


Thanx for the recipe.

I think the part I have the most trouble with is the canna butter recipe/directions


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.theweedblog.com/easy-marijuana-butter-recipe/ here is how to make butter.
love and peace


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

My wife and a friend of hers tried to make brownies back in the '70s. They just took a handful of shwag and threw it in a brownie mix! She said it was awful and full of twigs haha!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My wife and a friend of hers tried to make brownies back in the '70s. They just took a handful of shwag and threw it in a brownie mix! She said it was awful and full of twigs haha!


Thats how I made em when I was in undergrad man! They were beyond awful to choke down but did get you pretty couch locked. 

I am much much better at making edibles these days.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

That's how I make them for my dog. I at least run it through the coffee grinder first.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ive made em like that before too but i liked it! Kinda tasted like whole grain brownies... Maybe its just me. hahaha.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah im gonna make the butter and freeze it till i need it. my gf wants to do some baking. i told her she can have 1/3 of cuttings i want to make some hash with 2/3rds of it.
love and peace.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> ore trimming today. It looks Like I'm going to have a pretty good haul. Around what I've predicted, around 7-8 oz I think. I've been snapping pics and videos, just too lazy/ busy to upload. I'll get around to it.
> 
> Smoked a tester bud yesterday, no cure but proper dried. It was nice. Real nice.


It looked really nice while drying. I have no doubt its great. I was wondering how progress was? Looked pretty thick on the back wall in there. have you found any surprise buds yet? You know the ones that were hiding and your like HOW did I miss that one...LOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks jig and everybody for the input, much appreciated. I figure your busy with the family issue and harvesting. 

I take all my leaves and stems from every harvest and simmer for about 24 hours with water in a big stock pot. I then add how much butter I want. Normally 2 boxes and let it simmer for another 24 hours. This makes the best butter in my mind because the water filters a lot out and breaks the stems down enough to get the thc. Put it in the freezer and scrape the butter of the top. I have tried every tech. and this gives me the best tasting and strongest butter without using bud or my good sugar trim. just my 2 cents peace.

Wanted to add, I love making Sunday biscuits and gravy with my butter. Between the biscuits and gravy I can use a lot of butter with no flavor but sausage gravy. I also like simmering trim in heavy cream and making ganja ice cream.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

You should give dry ice hash edibles a try. The more blonde the kief the less the taste. I'll make a batch of brownies in a big 9x13 pan I think it is. 5-10 grams of hash and I substitute 1/3 of the oil with liquid lecithin. I don't think taste is any different than other edibles and the 10 gram batch is only for the seriously hardcore tolerance people.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> You should give dry ice hash edibles a try. The more blonde the kief the less the taste. I'll make a batch of brownies in a big 9x13 pan I think it is. 5-10 grams of hash and I substitute 1/3 of the oil with liquid lecithin. I don't think taste is any different than other edibles and the 10 gram batch is only for the seriously hardcore tolerance people.


humm im hungry now that sounds good. i will try the dry ice method once for sure and if i like it i will do some more. i bet if i did that and turned into frenchy hash wow. again ill have to test all the ways that dont use chemical like butane and such. i like natural methods and dry ice sounds fun.
peace and love


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> http://www.theweedblog.com/easy-marijuana-butter-recipe/ here is how to make butter.
> love and peace


Thanx, thats a different method Ill try it.


supchaka said:


> You should give dry ice hash edibles a try. The more blonde the kief the less the taste. I'll make a batch of brownies in a big 9x13 pan I think it is. 5-10 grams of hash and I substitute 1/3 of the oil with liquid lecithin. I don't think taste is any different than other edibles and the 10 gram batch is only for the seriously hardcore tolerance people.


I used keif previously.
Thats actually the only way I have don it.
Nobody got high from it though.
I guess maybe I didnt use enough?
I used 3.5g keif, to a pack of cookie mix.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> You should give dry ice hash edibles a try. The more blonde the kief the less the taste. I'll make a batch of brownies in a big 9x13 pan I think it is. 5-10 grams of hash and I substitute 1/3 of the oil with liquid lecithin. I don't think taste is any different than other edibles and the 10 gram batch is only for the seriously hardcore tolerance people.


I've been wanting to try that with ice cream to avoid the green color and be able to do better flavors. Great tip!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2014)

I've found the best cannabutter is made with bubble hash and clarified butter. Much cleaner taste.
Just chop up your hash and throw it in a crock pot on low for 5 or more hours and filter the results.

You don't have to freeze your butter. Just keep refrigerated.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

i think if i first use ice take the trichromes for hash then use whats left and boil to extract the rest of the oil's ect to make butter then best of both worlds.
love and peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I've found the best cannabutter is made with bubble hash and clarified butter. Much cleaner taste.
> Just chop up your hash and throw it in a crock pot on low for 5 or more hours and filter the results.
> 
> You don't have to freeze your butter. Just keep refrigerated.
> ...


 that is how i used to do it more or less in the germany back in the day


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 5, 2014)

well this is what she looks like dry.and yes she got seeds.i did it to try another mix.so this one is mines


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

nice jojo


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2986160 well this is what she looks like dry.and yes she got seeds.i did it to try another mix.so this one is mines


now i know where to find those seeds when i need some hehe. vn you will have a nice stock of seeds now.
peace and love


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks dr.d & dcobeen.i think i jumped the gun a lil bit.seeds are not fully developed.some were small some were white.i need to get it wright.i owe a good friend a big favour like real big.dont know how to repay him,!! But ill think of something.
If you dont learn something new everytime u grow u are doing something wrong


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

seed from 27 to 35 days of flower and give them 35 to 39 days to get finished


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick hello - gooey Mulanje hash:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^^^^like like like. Lol! I see a small container in the background.


----------



## lospsi (Feb 6, 2014)

If you dont learn something new everytime u grow u are doing something wrong[/QUOTE said:


> "like"...............


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 6, 2014)

lospsi said:


> "like"...............


Like.....cheers to growing well.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

I now have 2 of the 6 plants down and trimmed. Got one jar full curing, still haven't given it a good smoke. Just don't get the chance to smoke many bowls these days. 2 more to clean out the grinder that's been full for almost a week. It still smells like hay.

Nice bubbler Mo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^^^>>>>>>like<<<<<^^^^^^^^.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol @ jigs i thought i was the only one whose buds was smelling like hay


----------



## omgwtf (Feb 6, 2014)

any rough estimate on the total yield ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm guessing between 6-8 oz. Don't think it will be any higher. Sorry I lag so hard.

Ha.... I'm stoked you asked now.... went in the cabinet to weigh the stuff in the jars. It weighs more than I guessed. I may push 9 or more oz with my revised estimate. Also found my hash!!! It was in the cup I use for weighing for whatever reason, haven't used that to weigh anything in a while.

Thanks a bunch. And I know it's forever away, but I would guess about 10 days before a final weight is in. Trimming should be done in the next 4-5 days, then 5 days max to dry.

Thanks again, and thanks for watching. Love your screename.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Thats funny how you found your hash  Yay for surprises!


FWIW I think a quicker dry brings out the hayish smell, but either way the true smell should come out soon in the cure. 
Iv also read about led making dense nuggets, Im not surprised they are a bit heavier than they appear! 

Looking forward to next round!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

The First Review Is IN!!!!!

Just smoked a bowl, first of the day so I'm a clean slate. WOOOOOOT!!!! It still smells a tad bit hay-y in the jar, but DAMN if it doesn't taste great! I usually don't even taste weed. All just tastes like smoke to me for the most part. Maybe a quarter of strains do I taste, but this stuff tastes great. I can still even taste it in my nose. It's nice. The high is coming on too. Damn it's gonna be strong I can feel it.

Pretty happy right now.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice m8 enjoy!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Jig glad you find the wed to be good.
New lights and new strian= lots of variables.

Finding lost hash is a nice bonus!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice! 
So tasting it in your nose eh? hehe I know what your saying... Thankfully we dint always taste our boogers.... Or do we


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

Woot! Congrats JIg.. You really deserve to get a good haul in man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ bass i add my nuts first then let it mix for 1hour after that ill drop my ph to 5.3 in my rez so if it rise im still good


i always thought dipping my nuts in the plant food was a bad idea...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 6, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> i always thought dipping my nuts in the plant food was a bad idea...


Who is this guy billcollector99????


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome to hear the good smoke report. I love those flavors that stay in your mouth, and nose well after you smoke them.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 6, 2014)

lol you would recognize his avatar if he still had it up FMiLY, he's been around for some time.

Nice looking nugs Jigg!!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Thats funny how you found your hash  Yay for surprises!
> 
> 
> FWIW I think a quicker dry brings out the hayish smell, but either way the true smell should come out soon in the cure.
> ...


i agree the hayish smell is from drying to fast. had that happen a few times when humidity got real low in room.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Nice!
> So tasting it in your nose eh? hehe I know what your saying... Thankfully we dint always taste our boogers.... Or do we


I love pungent buds! 

As far as boogers, I am afraid you/we do always taste them. lol mmmmm! boogies! 
puff, puff, pass...


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 6, 2014)

The Hay smell wont last long, my 1st grow did that and I was worried too, but it goes away when fully dried. Is there any airflow thru your Drying area?




> i always thought dipping my nuts in the plant food was a bad idea...​


Bad for your Nuts OR the Plant?

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^Like^^^ lol Bad for your Nuts...LOL!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Nice!
> So tasting it in your nose eh? hehe I know what your saying... Thankfully we dint always taste our boogers.... Or do we





colocowboy said:


> I love pungent buds!
> 
> As far as boogers, I am afraid you/we do always taste them. lol mmmmm! boogies!
> puff, puff, pass...


Hahahaha.... this shit had me laughing so hard. Some deep thoughts! It's like being in the matrix... what if what we thought the world smelled like, was actually what boogers smelled like!!!??!! HAHAHAHAHA



billcollector99 said:


> i always thought dipping my nuts in the plant food was a bad idea...


shit... if this gone be that kinda party imma stick my dick in the mashed potatoes 
[youtube]xHPst7F2reI[/youtube]
[youtube]vrmZAXezkhA[/youtube]
[youtube]fuAE0TvTQQc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

And about the hay smell... I've had it on every single one of my grows. Not sure why it happens, but I'm not worried about it. My buds dry over 5-7 days so I don't think it's a fast dry. There is absolutely zero airflow where I dry them, just pile everything up on a shelf in a cabinet.  It's super high tech, and as a bonus I have weird buds that are flat on one side. lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2014)

lol..........


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 6, 2014)

WooHoo! Ever since I increased airflow, I have avoided the Hay. I dont have the fan hitting the buds, but moving air in the room. It will also cut a day or two off the drying time! I would rather dry a bit quicker as I would worry about Powder Mildew in a Stagnant room?

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't worry because my house is always around 15% RH. In fact we finally went big and got a humidifier that makes a difference. It's rated for 2,000 sq.ft. Goes through about 4 gallons in 24 hours. My nose finally doesn't hurt. Might have the buds take a bit longer, not sure... we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Some deep thoughts!


http://www.deepthoughtsbyjackhandey.com/random2.asp


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2014)

oh you stack your buds lol. yeah that can do it also. i hang mine with hangers and clips and i like 30% - 50% rh when drying them.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

You should hang them somewhere cold and let them slowly cure! Get that nice mountain smell in them


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

No you should water cure them, soak them in water and then dry them again! lol kidding, that just came out.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The First Review Is IN!!!!!
> 
> Just smoked a bowl, first of the day so I'm a clean slate. WOOOOOOT!!!! It still smells a tad bit hay-y in the jar, but DAMN if it doesn't taste great! I usually don't even taste weed. All just tastes like smoke to me for the most part. Maybe a quarter of strains do I taste, but this stuff tastes great. I can still even taste it in my nose. It's nice. The high is coming on too. Damn it's gonna be strong I can feel it.
> 
> Pretty happy right now.


Congrats on the finish, Jig, and here's to the rest of a Happy Harvest! Jarring a couple plants this week myself. ATB!


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 6, 2014)

I may not be Harvesting yet, but I have ALOT to look forward to.... WooHoo!

Day 27 of 12/12... Bud Bosses ROCK!







Peace


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> No you should water cure them, soak them in water and then dry them again! lol kidding, that just came out.


I did that once Who, just for fun.

Water Cure

The process works very well at removing the chlorophyll but
it also removes all terpenes. I will not use the method again.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I hung my buds for 3-4 days in my dry box which is next to my scrubber .when buds were dry outside of the bud i stacked them on shreaded news paper for another 3-4 days.from there into the jars.i checked on them tonight snd RH is 64% in the jar.hay smell is gone.ill put them to the side so i can harvest the rest.buds that are in the jar was 4 oz dried


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I hung my buds for 3-4 days in my dry box which is next to my scrubber .when buds were dry outside of the bud i stacked them on shreaded news paper for another 3-4 days.from there into the jars.i checked on them tonight snd RH is 64% in the jar.hay smell is gone.ill put them to the side so i can harvest the rest.buds that are in the jar was 4 oz dried


oh man im out of smoke i love and hate winters next i wont care ill have smoke. and you all having sweet nugs ready to smoke makes me be patient and my time will be soon just a few more months.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol dc ur day will come brother.next up is perpetually grow


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah im gonna redo my room i have them setup like this till i make room for veg in other room. my babies are taking off big time. next week i will turn on my 180 watt ufo with uv and ir. woot woot cant wait then ill see when to flower them.oh yeah terpinator is sending me 1 quart free to try out love it. if it even works half as good as they say ill be happy. here they are day 26 from seed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> oh man im out of smoke i love and hate winters next i wont care ill have smoke. and you all having sweet nugs ready to smoke makes me be patient and my time will be soon just a few more months.


 i hate the wait so i went perpetual as well


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Perpetual per-smechual y'all are as crazy as this Bill-Cole-Hector guy is!


Move along now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> And about the hay smell... I've had it on every single one of my grows. Not sure why it happens, but I'm not worried about it. My buds dry over 5-7 days so I don't think it's a fast dry. There is absolutely zero airflow where I dry them, just pile everything up on a shelf in a cabinet.  It's super high tech, and as a bonus I have weird buds that are flat on one side. lol


It's definitely from drying too fast. My buds never smell like hay. Try letting them hang on stalks with leafs still on and then trim after they dry out. It will slow down the process and start the cure sooner too. Just take off the big fans.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, the other way I sometimes do it if the plant looks like it will be horrible to trim dry is to just trim em all and cut em from the stem and then toss em in a big paper bag. Assuming they aren't overly dense this works well. Dense nugs I might avoid trying it just because of the risk of mold.

I grow a lot of sativa doms I guess. I did toss my Bright Moments in a bag actually instead of slow hang drying and they turned out nice. They were dense (but not rocks). Again, no hay smell.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Perpetual per-smechual y'all are as crazy as this Bill-Cole-Hector guy is!
> 
> 
> Move along now.


not all of use have three flower rooms yet give us time  and who the hell is Bill-Cole-Hector


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> not all of use have three flower rooms yet give us time  and who the hell is Bill-Cole-Hector



I dont have three flower cabs, yet. Iv never really dug perpetual either way, I usually like one crop chop and on to the next one  because I like uniformity too much, the ocd part of me coming out for sure. 

Im out of beer for tonight lol probably for the best.
Bill-cohl-ector is billcollector99, that guy let me tell you... lol he's good peeps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

right on i thought you had a flat grow going as well? i would love to have a uniform crop LOVE! and any thing i add will be a monster dog and blue pit in hydro with a six in the center will be great. first run will be Purple wreck #2 and Alligator kush.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2014)

yo wasup peeps, jus dropping in to holla an that lol. Princess is about 2.5 weeks to droppadge time. My dads just had a new hip and me mum needs one bad so im the only abl;e bodied person around lmfaro. Hatty is blossoming so much, shes two and a half now, propper mad woman now lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheers for the update west. Was thinking of LGP yesterday and was gonna message. glad you got the mental vibes. 

Sending all our love for the easiest of births. And speedy recovery for the grandparents so they can help out a little. haha.

Question about drying too quickly.... if 5-7 days is too quickly, how many days should I be drying over?

And what is so bad about having buds smell like hay for 2 days? It's never bothered me.... should it? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2014)

Depending on the time of year jig, my plants only dry for 2-4 in the winter, and 5-7 in the summer most of the time. I have tried trimming wet, and trimming dry, and while I do think that trimming dry does give a superior final flavor I usually trim wet. I trimmed dry for a long time, but went back to trimming wet last year when I started fresh freezing the wet trim for my oil making. 

As far as it smelling like hay for a few days jig, thats all about preferance. To some extent it not stinking to high heaven could be a good thing, but I know you don't sell and prolly don't transport it much so not a huge deal. I have been told multiple times that people had to take my bubba kush home before they did or went any where cus it stunk so bad, and that people still made comments about "that strange smell" after it was out of the car or their jackets. Since I didn't love the bubba smell this was almost a negative to me, had it been the Cindy or my White widow smelling that strongly it might have been cool. You are also fortunate enough to be able to let your buds actually cure Jig, and I can only assume they just keep getting better.

My preference is to have a great flavor rather then being concerned about the smell persay. Which you said your bud has which equals a win in my book!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 7, 2014)

hey jig make a dry rack with screen from a window or door so the nugs dont lay on top of each other and have room to breath. they can be make with a 2"x2" wood make a 12 inch square drill 3-6 holes each side for air venting cut screen same size staple on then repeat. then under is you want glass. this does 2 things. dries even no hay smell and any trics that fall will end up on the glass and you can smoke them. you would be surprised how many fall off. oh you can make it bigger or smaller add more holes ect. my last harvest my RH was 53% each day i would jsut lift the stacks up 1 at a time to let more air in and it took about 7 days then i put in ziplock for 6 hrs then back on the rack for 1 more day. i think its been over 4 years i think.

Edit: you can use 2x4 also for big fat ass cola's


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Cheers for the update west. Was thinking of LGP yesterday and was gonna message. glad you got the mental vibes.
> 
> Sending all our love for the easiest of births. And speedy recovery for the grandparents so they can help out a little. haha.
> 
> ...


Jig, I think that the matter is pretty clear. (tho I am taking a shot here ;0)

It must be the extremely low humidity where you are. 15% is just so
low that it alone causes a too-fast of drying.

I think that your solution is to use the paper bags. Go right to the bags after
just 3-4 days of drying....maybe even only 2-3. This will leave enough moisture
in the buds to allow for a slightly slower process. 

It is my thinking that the Hay smell ought to be the first to go, that it is the
Chlorophyll that we aim to remove. A remaining Hay smell seems to suggest
a failed cure. 

BUT there are surely hay-smelling breeds too, I bet!

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2014)

All this information is good.new ideas a plus.it helps us become a better grower.each one teach one.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2014)

For the record. Any buds of his i have smoked thus far have NOT smelled or tasted like hay. . I thjnk jig is refering to catching some hay smell for a short time between the dry and cure process.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

So if I'm understanding, my buds will smell better at the end if they never smell like hay in along the way? I'm grasping there are lots of ways to avoid this temporary smell, but I'm not grasping why it is to be avoided.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2014)

Me either. When i get that smell it goes away after a few weeks in jars


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

mines gone in 2 days.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> So if I'm understanding, my buds will smell better at the end if they never smell like hay in along the way? I'm grasping there are lots of ways to avoid this temporary smell, but I'm not grasping why it is to be avoided.


people dislike hay/mold smelling nugs..thats why.

but for a person keeping it for himself,it do not matter.

me,i remove all big fann leafs,then hang till they are dry as i want them,which in my space is around 5-10 days(nug size) at that point,i just knock off the sugar leaf,trim nugs in to jar,drop cure pack in jar.....
and BOOM!!! gos the dynamite.

sometimes that smell comes from choping to soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> people dislike hay/mold smelling nugs..thats why.


Well that makes sense. 

I edited some pics into my last post before yours.

Wifey left at 5:30 today so it's gonna be a long one with baby. We're having fun so far.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks good to me man. Holy cow. Have fun w bubba! She looks happy. . We had to go to the dr w ours. Found out he is 15lb now. Its going by so fast. Im home today too. Too many long days lately.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it looks great man! Gotta love baby cheeks they are soo cute .

That jar of bud sure looks nice too ! I can't wait to taste it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2014)

Its gotta be tough to dry well with that low humidity.
In my house right now 68% rh...buds hanging on stalks still for 11 days and still slightly spongy.
They will go into bage for a week or until I feel like trimming...no hurry as they dont overdry fast with these low temps and high humidity
No mold as I have moving air around them , and they are in the open.

They seem to be in stasis right now lol, but when they make it to jars and cure Ill have more taste/smell than I would from ones pulled in summer with 15-20% rh as they dry in 3-6 days.
I havent smelled any hay with the winter drying as I do in summer sometimes.

Hannah is looking so cute!


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

very cute.....


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats funny bass. I have very low humidity in winter and high humidity in summers 
These days im drying 4 days. Then bundled up in a box for 2 more days. then in jars ending up at around 60-65%rh.
She does look very cute  Time flies she'll be walking around smashing jars in no time


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2014)

My lil twins RH IS 65% THINK ILL DROP IT DOWN TO 60 FOR A GOOD CURE


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> The Hay smell wont last long, my 1st grow did that and I was worried too, but it goes away when fully dried. Is there any airflow thru your Drying area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both, simultaneously


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Who is this guy billcollector99????


Your long lost brother


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2014)

In my experience, some strains get the hay smell between dry and cure, and some dont. 

you dont notice the hay smell as much in flowers that have a higher terpene count... i.e. MD x Cougar...


also depends on your flower to leaf ratio, airy buds that have a lot of trim and sugar leaves mixed in will have more "green" vegetation.

denser nugs with very few sugar leaves have less chlorophyll that needs to degrade, so in turn less of the drying grass clipping smell.


and sorry if i am repeating information already posted, but im too lazy to read everything


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thats funny bass. I have very low humidity in winter and high humidity in summers
> These days im drying 4 days. Then bundled up in a box for 2 more days. then in jars ending up at around 60-65%rh.
> She does look very cute  Time flies she'll be walking around smashing jars in no time


yeah it gets 30% when its -F outside here in winter but i just boil some water till it gets to 40-50 rh about 2 gallons in 2 hrs. i also agree that taking 10 days or more to get to 60% keeps the smell better ect. but hey i would love to have the prob jigs has right now all those nugs lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 7, 2014)

hide all its the "BillCollector" dam i knew i should have paid the cable bill. lmao


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 7, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2987773
> My lil twins RH IS 65% THINK ILL DROP IT DOWN TO 60 FOR A GOOD CURE


nice, heres some Blue Shiva i just finnished a while back since the bud porn is comin out. Im really happy with the color.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> mines gone in 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 2987561View attachment 2987556View attachment 2987528View attachment 2987541


fantastic all a round jig mad props i have my girl today also. love my fridays with her. she road to the parts house by my work and to the post office with me and i love every second of it.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> fantastic all a round jig mad props i have my girl today also. love my fridays with her. she road to the parts house by my work and to the post office with me and i love every second of it.


^like.....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> In my experience, some strains get the hay smell between dry and cure, and some dont.
> 
> you dont notice the hay smell as much in flowers that have a higher terpene count... i.e. MD x Cougar...
> 
> ...


Very good point BC!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> In my experience, some strains get the hay smell between dry and cure, and some dont.
> 
> you dont notice the hay smell as much in flowers that have a higher terpene count... i.e. MD x Cougar...
> 
> ...



Well I read every post and am too lazy to post my input lol

Looks like everyone made some good points and I dont really have much to add. I was gonna suggest that smell would be gone by now probably, then the next post you said it was gone.

Have a great day with ya little girl! She looking super cute lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

maybe he picked his bugers?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Cheers for the update west. Was thinking of LGP yesterday and was gonna message. glad you got the mental vibes.
> 
> Sending all our love for the easiest of births. And speedy recovery for the grandparents so they can help out a little. haha.
> 
> ...


Terpenes are really sensitive, the most sensitive molecule in the plant - and have a profound impact on the effect. You're definitely destroying some of them and hence it affects quality. End of the day if you're happy, you're happy.

Btw, even my least smelly strain I've ever encountered (My Sweet Skunk) never smells like hay so I don't believe the amount of terpenes matters. It should never smell like hay if done well.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> maybe he picked his bugers?


Help, my nose skin smells like hay... Let that sink in a little...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

The inside of my nose skin is now smelling like homeade chicken noodle soup,,, wish the inside of my mouth skin was ready to taste like it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

hahahahh...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey jig, i will be at the Cup tomorrow around 11:30, shoot me a text if you go bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

pan #2 ready to dry vanilla kush


----------



## SupaM (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope to get a couple trays timmed and jarred today.......#IHateTrimming lol ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

dry box done and full


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2988419 pan #2 ready to dry vanilla kush


wow jojo looks great. i cant wait to harvest, only 8-10 weeks left lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2988424 dry box done and full


sweet box. does this allow it to dry slower to insure a better quality? looks like it would to me.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> No mold as I have moving air around them , and they are in the open.
> 
> Hannah is looking so cute!


Excellent.

Fresh Air is the enemy of mold.

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

@ Dc yes its a folding plastic box like the ones at cvs.i drilled holes in it to have air flow.and it has a top


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Hope you punks have fun at the cup!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think I'll be going, but if I do I'll let you know bro.

OGevilgenius... thanks for the info. Appreciate it. I still have 2 plants left to pull... I'll take the fans off and hang them in the closet where it's pretty humid but has air moving slowly. Trim them dry. Do I have to mess with bags and stuff do you guys thing, or will drying them with their leaves on in a humid room be good enough.

I can say a friend left some herb here the other day and the difference in smell between mine and theirs is ridiculous. Mine smell good, dank, like good weed should. Their stuff just reeks to high fucking heaven and if you stick your nose in the jar it's almost overcoming. My stuff has never ever been like that. I mean mine stinks... but not like smelling salts stinks.

So if I missed a bunch of tips that you guys posted I'm sorry... been tough to keep up with my own thread the past few days. SHits popping off in here.

Thanks though for beating me into submission and having me see the light in at least attempting to up my dry/cure game. It's appreciated.

Also, I apologize for not checking out anyone elses threads. I just look at this and the 600.... maybe the pic or yourself thread, other than that I've been lame. Sorry.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2014)

Life takes over sometimes man. Fyi. We have two confirmes female deep psychosis. The 3rd i think is male. Still waiting on the engineers dream to show. Take care.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Life definitely takes first priority man. We're all glad you choose to share with us .


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

I think its more genetics on that one J. 

Hope your having a good saturday morning over there  Im just getting me coffee in.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

@ jigs what was the name of ur friends buds? Which breeder?& i need to step my cure and dry game up as well,i mean it will only make it us better as a family.if anyone needs pointers on my lil dry box just ask.
Anyway i chopped the vanilla kush got about 30 clones of her thats ready to go now its time to break down the tent clean everything put it all back together and start over.i may be gone for a week or to but i will post pictures


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

You've popped in bro. No worries.

First things first, I say!

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ jigs what was the name of ur friends buds? Which breeder?& i need to step my cure and dry game up as well,i mean it will only make it us better as a family.if anyone needs pointers on my lil dry box just ask.
> Anyway i chopped the vanilla kush got about 30 clones of her thats ready to go now its time to break down the tent clean everything put it all back together and start over.i may be gone for a week or to but i will post pictures


yeah i pull my plants out every 3rd/4th day and sanitize it. 30 clones vn bro. my 2' x 8' x 8' is already full, next week i move my veg area out so i can use that area jsut for flower/bloom. i wish i had a tent. im may ill get one. jojo if you have pics of the box empty post some please.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

@jojo... the super stinky buds are Mulanje. It's a super sativa landrace strain. Stinks like DAMN... I'll hold it up to the computer... maybe you can smell it there. 

And thanks for the support guys. I'm hoping to have everything down today. Our babysitter is coming over for the second time today. We went out on a date last night. Babies first time with someone beside a grandparent. We only left for 2 hours and wanted to come home for a nap lol. Today she's coming over to watch baby while we do house work. hahaha. Never would have thought I'd pay someone to allow me to do housework. Crazy lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Like hahaha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Fresh Air is the enemy of mold.
> 
> JD


WELLLLL.......
After I said all that I realized my rh went from 40% in the house to 70% for the last few days...Anyway I had already transferred a few to rolled down brown bags...well they are really wet again now and might be moldy.

I took em out in the open dehumidifier is on and de-ionizer.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2014)

ouch bass.. Hope its all good!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> ouch bass.. Hope its all good!


I did that last night and 90% of the musty smell they had is gone, and a lemony smell is there now in its place and they are much firmer.
I think they are ok.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah Jig one step away from an Aupair!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I did that last night and 90% of the musty smell they had is gone, and a lemony smell is there now in its place and they are much firmer.
> I think they are ok.


that is great to hear. glad they are drying right now. I got my free sample of terpinator 1QT/L not gonna use it till end of 3rd week of flower. ill do 1/2 my plants with it so i can see if it works.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> that is great to hear. glad they are drying right now. I got my free sample of terpinator 1QT/L not gonna use it till end of 3rd week of flower. ill do 1/2 my plants with it so i can see if it works.


I wonder what is that??

Maybe some humic acid or something similar?

I didnt want to run the De-Humidifier since its is $$$ to run, but cant the let my buds rot.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good to see u back on ur game bass
@ Dc ill do that tonight for u.
@ jigs thanks brother but whohave that breed? Seaofseed or the A


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

bass terpinator is described here. i have not used it yet. they gave to me free so i can test and maybe give them some props if it works. 
http://www.terpinator.com/


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Whoever made the name and logo is awesome.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Whoever made the name and logo is awesome.


I know right. did you read the info about it? if it works omg. ill make sure to start a thread about it to compare to plants not on it. then i bet i can get more free from them. worse cause it doesnt do anything and i lost nothing.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Worst case it kills your plants and you lose everything,,, just saying!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Worst case it kills your plants and you lose everything,,, just saying!


lmao that is why only 2 of the 4 are getting it. but it wont kill them ill catch it first im anal with my plants. if i could just get this low ph issue resolved with a few of my plants. using air injection soil and 3 are really showing signs of N deficiency i know it isnt low its the fing low ph i might have to change there water in the bowl daily till the soil balances out. its organic soil with nutes and never again. nute free soil from now on. my new ph tester wont be here till monday so ill have to wait to see i got mad at my old one and tossed it away took 10 minutes to read.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2014)

ATTACH] when im not using it .it folds up and out of sight.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

sweet. nice i may make one. thanks bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2014)

It still doesnt mention the ingredients.

Being free you cant go wrong and you to test and see if does anything. Are you grow some matching clones side by? side


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 8, 2014)

JIG,

Whats up Bud!! Long time no talk!!

I was scrolling around the site after being away for some time and found this. Since yesterday ive been reading. As always this was a nice grow, and nice job with the LED's.

Im back on now, got a lil something going but not much. Ill get a proper journal going when my seeds arrive from Attitude. (IE. PPP, Shiva skunk, dinachem, purple trainwreck, and silver kush)

Oh I almost forgot....I did a nice LA confidential outdoor last summer, got a lb. off her. A buddy put a clone of her out back in his yard, and the thing never flowered. It was November and here he is outback with a damn plant the size of a 4 door sedan in his yard .....Never threw 1 hair, just wilted up when the temps dropped.

Any-Hoo....I'll be lurking around here now, waiting on my delivery. Glad to see your still here 

Peace,
Lilmafia513


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> It still doesnt mention the ingredients.
> 
> Being free you cant go wrong and you to test and see if does anything. Are you grow some matching clones side by? side


no i have 4 plants real close to same size. but this doesnt do anything to growth just oil/terp so this should make 2 of them have more terps and be way sticky with resign.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> no i have 4 plants real close to same size. but this doesnt do anything to growth just oil/terp so this should make 2 of them have more terps and be way sticky with resign.


Well you will know soon enough if it works.
If it does that would be cool though.

I used Floralicious Plus, and same strains (a few of them) that I have run several times.
Thy were the stickiest and most resin coated I have ever done.
I have never used any Mycos etc...to compare against though, but way exceeded Molasses and bloom boosters I have used.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah when i start using it ill record the 2 plants and at harvest ill know well im sure ill know before. if it works and i see a diff ill put other 2 on it. they told me too start at week 2-3 of flower right at end of stretch for best results. it sounds like they know what they are talking about.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

you get nothing to do jig,you should give your input>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/793666-why-so-many-led-haters.html


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2014)

fear of the unknown


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> you get nothing to do jig,you should give your input>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/793666-why-so-many-led-haters.html


okay im gonna go read it. i hope i learnd some good stuff, i love learning.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> fear of the unknown
> 
> 
> cof


but why do we have the unknown?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> but why do we have the unknown?


^^^ cuz the truth is expensive.

Good to see you lilmafia.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 9, 2014)

hi jig again very sweet grow bro. love it you are a trend setter. and man the thread i just read omg so many fighting each other about stupid lights cant we just get along and who cares what we use as long as we are happy with what we got.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

haha... I stopped reading after it started getting snippy. You'll live longer if you don't pay attention to idiots lol.



This is with all the fan leaves pulled.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice and frosty!

I have a hanging net/mesh just thing like that I am using right now to do some drying Jig, only difference is mine is green.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd lose the buds in the green netting.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

Look at all those flowers! I met the guy from Lush today at the cup. Told him what a great job you did with the lights


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought I felt my ears ringing. I thought it was just the mulanje.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

How is it? Does it help with motivation?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

The mulanje... yes it does. A lot!!!!

If you mean that headband, no it does not! A lot!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'd lose the buds in the green netting.


Its like neon green so I still see them.
It holds more than I thought it would


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

I gave Hyroot some Scott's OG pre-rolled. He decided to light one up and I had one hit. Super high super fast and then the worst cotton mouth I have ever had! Then I was walking out the gate fully lit and I met TWS, Mithrandir and FMILY. We ended up going back in and Jozikins was there too! I was so high I hope I wasn't too goofy! Thankfully my wife got some water!

I wish you could have come today. It was so much more mellow


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I gave Hyroot some Scott's OG pre-rolled. He decided to light one up and I had one hit. Super high super fast and then the worst cotton mouth I have ever had! Then I was walking out the gate fully lit and I met TWS, Mithrandir and FMILY. We ended up going back in and Jozikins was there too! I was so high I hope I wasn't too goofy! Thankfully my wife got some water!
> 
> I wish you could have come today. It was so much more mellow


Lol i love it. yeah great weed is so fun. especially when you cant remember if you was goofy. Im jsut so far away in in the middle of of us, they call it Midwest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Its like neon green so I still see them.
> It holds more than I thought it would


i just started using one that is blue i hang them from the sides and it will hold a shit load of bud


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL, Im here in the midwest with ya  I had a dream i was at the cup last night....I woke up sad and dissappointed lol

Jig, I have those same snips for trimming and the same mesh drying rack, It held a pound of LA confidential very nicely for me. 

I cant believe this grow with LED lights, I have to look into these for the future. How was the cost difference between LED and HID system on the electric bil??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

wife says we saved about $70 a month using 450w of LED's and 50 cfm of fan, vs 1000w hps and near 500 cfm of fan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> LOL, Im here in the midwest with ya  I had a dream i was at the cup last night....I woke up sad and dissappointed lol
> 
> Jig, I have those same snips for trimming and the same mesh drying rack, It held a pound of LA confidential very nicely for me.
> 
> I cant believe this grow with LED lights, I have to look into these for the future. How was the cost difference between LED and HID system on the electric bil??


i have them as well i have seen them in a bunch of pics


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> wife says we saved about $70 a month using 450w of LED's and 50 cfm of fan, vs 1000w hps and near 500 cfm of fan.


likes.......


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2014)

I smoked some more of the Alien OG last night.
It hit me instantly, eyes went blurry and tunnel vision and started watering within 2-3 min.
The high kept intensifying over the next 20 min.
I was completely overwhelmed dizzy disoriented eyes messed up and just felt weak overall.
I havent smoked anything this strong, or that hit me so hard in 10 yrs.
I am scared of it now actually lol.



EDIT
Maybe respect is a better word than scared


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

It's funny - in the '80s I remember that I started doing one-hits only of any canna I smoked because it was so damn powerful! 

The night I soloed a bomber doobie of Mulanje I thought I was going to fall off of the side of the earth for 20 minutes and then I was happy and gabby for 4 hours


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I smoked some more of the Alien OG last night.
> It hit me instantly, eyes went blurry and tunnel vision and started watering within 2-3 min.
> The high kept intensifying over the next 20 min.
> I was completely overwhelmed dizzy disoriented eyes messed up and just felt weak overall.
> ...


hell yea sounds like you may have found you a keeper for sure..


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's funny - in the '80s I remember that I started doing one-hits only of any canna I smoked because it was so damn powerful!
> 
> The night I soloed a bomber doobie of Mulanje I thought I was going to fall off of the side of the earth for 20 minutes and then I was happy and gabby for 4 hours


I was ruined for over an hr from a single hit from the bongo.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

That is why I like one hit - if it is a freaky high it only lasts an hour max


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is why I like one hit - if it is a freaky high it only lasts an hour max



I cannot get high from one hit of anything I have ever had... even my concentrates. I like to think I grow some dank herb too. I do eat A LOT of pot though... LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm the same way I've never found that "one hit wonder" weed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

same here dont think i would stop puffing if i did


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2014)

i usually smoke oneese so it takes me 3-5 hits to clear it then im good and baked usually if i dont get baked i dont smoke it again.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> same here dont think i would stop puffing if i did


And that is exactly why right! Fucking tolerance 
I am very happy with dog. A good amount of dog bho should push everyone's tolerance.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

You guys make me laugh, like it has anything to do with the strength of weed. You all just have too high a tolerance. Not it's a bad thing. Take a week off... I bet you could find a one hitter quitter then.

Can't wait for you to try the Headband (he says to everyone).


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 10, 2014)

Like!  hehehehehehe


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You guys make me laugh, like it has anything to do with the strength of weed. You all just have too high a tolerance. Not it's a bad thing. Take a week off... I bet you could find a one hitter quitter then.
> 
> Can't wait for you to try the Headband (he says to everyone).


if you didnt live like 1500 miles away i would stop over and try some. even would have helped you trim for free, well a few puffs anyway. im jsut far from everyone i think. i found 1 who is 6 hrs away if he lives in the windy city. he could be closer also. ill have to try and side chat him. always good to have someone close to trade clones and help with harvest ect.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm looking forward to trying the headband for sure, its a month from today we fly out! I know my tolerance is generally too high, but I like to smoke. I have gone on a couple concentrate breaks to help lower my tolerance, and I've gone on breaks from blunts for the same reason. What can I say I love blunts, and concentrates....some times blunts with concentrates in/on them . Not that I can't hit a pipe or joint or whatever just once and not feel it. I'm just one to finish it either way .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I'm looking forward to trying the headband for sure, its a month from today we fly out! I know my tolerance is generally too high, but I like to smoke. I have gone on a couple concentrate breaks to help lower my tolerance, and I've gone on breaks from blunts for the same reason. What can I say I love blunts, and concentrates....some times blunts with concentrates in/on them . Not that I can't hit a pipe or joint or whatever just once and not feel it. I'm just one to finish it either way .


DITTO love my blunts


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 10, 2014)

If I was to find the 1 hitter than quit her, I would take several and see where we land. If she would let me.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 10, 2014)

Try out the DOG! ive heard its supposed to be close to that. At this point though something that gets you that good off one hit would only make us want more.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 10, 2014)

Jig I hope you don't mind me sharing this here but it seems like a better place than the 600. I hate smoking with the hot college girls and have them compliment the smoke, and not be able to tell them I grew it. Well I better stop here or else.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah shit. See I couldn't even get that far my friend. If any of the gals at school either suggested or accepted smoking with me, I'd be in trouble right there. It's a lot of fun to play the scenario out in my mind though. :/

I don't mind you sharing that at all. I am quite glad you did share.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 11, 2014)

Bags are optional, once they are dry enough to put in a jar, I jar them. Sometimes even when they're not and I just burp frequently. Once they are overdry they stop curing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Jig I hope you don't mind me sharing this here but it seems like a better place than the 600. I hate smoking with the hot college girls and have them compliment the smoke, and not be able to tell them I grew it. Well I better stop here or else.


got to give them the old " i know a dude " and jig after a decade you can


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks OGE.

Funny you say that Doc. I can already feel my old ways leaving me. The other day I went to the grocery store alone. Tried to hurry through the place so I could get home. The girl who checked me out (with a register lol) was a young cute thing. All hipster like with those glasses just asking to be ripped off. She asked how I was doing and then said "Hey you're the one who brings in his baby huh"

Any time in the past I would have felt a lift here. Bells would have started ringing like "Dude, she remembered who were...."

My only thought that day was "Damn I'm tired"


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Jig can you check my math?
I am adding Zone to a fresh res of 40 gal water.
I added 75ml zone to be just above the medium strength mark.

This res smells like bleach now though, and has me worried...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

medium strength:

ZONE at the rate of 9 ml / 2 teaspoons per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume,

so for 40 gal it seems rigght


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

I got some zone and it says 5mil per 20 gallons for normal use. I'll go double check that though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

I use their online nute calculator. For 40 gallons it says ~38 ml. It's always right around 1 mL / gallon.

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/nutrient_calculator_result.php?Nutrient=Gold_Range_NUTRIENT&Gold_Range_ZONE=y&Grow_Weeks=4&Flower_Weeks=8&Meter_Type=EC&Custom_Conversion_Factor=&Tank_Size_Unit_Type=US+Gallons&Tank_Size=40&Nutrient_Additive_Unit_Type=Millilitres&STANDARD=y


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Yup looks to be 1ml a gallon.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

EDIT: The following is complete bullshit:

A teaspoon is 2.5 ml. So it should say 5mL/2 teaspoon. Its probably just your eyes bass.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

no man. 5ml = teaspoon

https://www.google.com/search?q=teaspoon+to+ml&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

so how many ml do I need for 40 gallons?

All I have to measure with is ML in my cups.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

LIGHT STRENGTH: 
Use this schedule from the day you plant out into your system, to the day you harvest for worry free gardening! Recommended for continual use right through grow and flower when water temperature is below 21C / 70F. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 5 ml / 1 teaspoon per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. See Growers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.


MEDIUM STRENGTH: 
Use this mid range strength whenever your water temperature reaches or exceeds 23C / 74F. Your root zone can quickly get out of balance when your water temperature reaches or exceeds this mark. Using Gold Range ZONE at this strength, before problems occur, will optimize your root zones condition until your water temperature falls back into the safe area below 21C / 70F. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 9 ml / 2 teaspoons per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. See Growers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.


AGGRESSIVE STRENGTH: 
Use this strength at first signs of a &#8216;less than optimal&#8217; root zone. Using Gold Range ZONE at this strength is very effective at quickly re-establishing optimal root zone conditions. Once your plants have regained their vigour, return to using medium strength Gold Range ZONE for the remainder of your growing and / or flowering cycles. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 12 ml / 2 ½ teaspoons per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. See Growers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

40 ml = 40 gal


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

I used 40 ml last time and my res was slimy after 9 days


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> 40 ml = 40 gal


Ok, I think that calc gives you the lowest dose.

Thanx for that.

I am doing so mmuch right now here...its helllla hectic, and the pots flood in an hr,,,so just wanna be ready.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't really know what to say about that one. I guess use a little more? I've never dealt with slime, except one time in a small 4 gallon rez that was up around 80 f.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

I wish all nutes mixed to 1ml-1gl.  nutrients would last me forever.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I don't really know what to say about that one. I guess use a little more? I've never dealt with slime, except one time in a small 4 gallon rez that was up around 80 f.


Mp pots and lines are all exposed to the HID lights and they dont drain back completely, and flooding 2x daily they just sit and get hot/warm.

I am gonna wrap em in something reflective soon


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanx for all the replies guys !
Much apprciated


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

Anytime bassman.

I've been jarring up some buds today. They smell better since having them in the pink hanger thingy. I'm not sure how good the yield will be though. I probably have around half of it jarred up and I'm only up to 3 oz. Super dank 3 oz, but still not very big. Still a lot to go though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

Half way is damn good progress. I bit it and the bovida packs show up tomorrow.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anytime bassman.
> 
> I've been jarring up some buds today. They smell better since having them in the pink hanger thingy. I'm not sure how good the yield will be though. I probably have around half of it jarred up and I'm only up to 3 oz. Super dank 3 oz, but still not very big. Still a lot to go though.


yeah but you gonna make hash? you have tons of clippings lmao. so the hash will make up for it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anytime bassman.
> 
> I've been jarring up some buds today. They smell better since having them in the pink hanger thingy. I'm not sure how good the yield will be though. I probably have around half of it jarred up and I'm only up to 3 oz. Super dank 3 oz, but still not very big. Still a lot to go though.


My last harvest was weak, but the bud is the strongest I have grown, so I think we have a good trade off for our lighter harvests


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

At least it's not small and weak, that's for sure. And looking at things I think I have more than half left... so all is not lost.

EDIT: I have a couple new recordings up on my soundcloud account. Nothing fancy, but it's been fun as hell learning about recording.

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

My humidity is so high that I still cant trim and jar

3 weeks now almost


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

sounds like you need a dehumidifier


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> sounds like you need a dehumidifier


I have 2 but hate to use em since they draw so much power, but I have it set to 60% now, and it keeps it 55-60%


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Jigs,
Mithrandir says my JOG clone had mites. Please take caution with the cut I gave you!
Sorry,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

No worries Mo. Chaka mentioned it and I checked, I can confirm there were mites. It was always in the tupperware so all should be well. I'm gonna dunk the other clones I have just to be safe. All's well that ends well.

And while I appreciate the apology it's not needed. I thank you for your kindness none the less. I'm still loving this Mulanje. I just may have to do a run of it myself. I found one seed in the cola so far... any idea what it would be crossed with? maybe just selfed? I'm holding onto that thing for sure.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah glycerine, I loved that song growing up. Sounded pretty good buddy .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> sounds like you need a dehumidifier


Definitely.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

Post a pic of the seed and I can probably tell you what it is.

I had three other males that I was working and I gave her a little rub with them:

2 TGA Ace of Spades
Joz's Paki Punch
Another Jilly Bean

These:




The Paki was extra special:



The Jilly was nice too:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

the paki looked fire how is it


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

Tossed them all because I couldn't deal with them in my cabinet (out of 10 Paki only got one female). I did rub them on the immature Mulanje to hopefully get some seeds. There are some seeds here and there in the buds. Sounds like Jig was lucky enough to find one I missed


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Chickens would be really good at picking beans out of bud, but then how do you get them from the chickens... Never mind that idea fizzled quickly  I remember spending many hours de-seeding all the bud I pollenated  turned out to be well worth it! Got beans for life pretty much lol


Dip those clones jig  you'll need them for next grow! Looking forward to it already


----------



## KumeStorm (Feb 12, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Jig, I think that the matter is pretty clear. (tho I am taking a shot here ;0)
> 
> 
> It is my thinking that the Hay smell ought to be the first to go, that it is the
> ...



yeah you're right, the "hay" smell is from too much chlorophyll...it happens when you chop your plants and leave the Fan/water leaves on too long, not cutting them off within hours will start to leave a hay smell and taste, any longer will obviously intensify this..to fix it simply cut all water / fan leaves when you harvest (not sugar leaves) and this should be avoided, i havent seen any other reason for the hay smell and taste, im also not familiar with any weed that naturally smells and tastes like that :/ cheers and happy smoking


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Jigs - I posted some garden pics on my thread for you and your family 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello fam im still trimming the vanilla kush love what i see and smell.RH in the jars are 61% just sealed them for a long cure.still got another baG to trim then its time to cut supper sour from emerial triangle. Just dropped 20 vanillas and got another 15 to transplant. I see everyone mentioned onr hitter quiters lol love it....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

jojo the fiery came by yet?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was under the weather but a good friend always make u feel better.thanks to my Dr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

just checked my email its cool man enjoyi was home for two days then when back today


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hell yes dr.d im feeling a lot better.more like a bull on a all cow farm.i feel out the chair dr.D.shit i was crying i love that movie @ dr.D


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Somehow someway dr.i will repay the favour shit im all chocked up wright now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

taking some pics will do JoJo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2014)

I can feel the love from here.

Got more trimming done, started on the stuff I hung with the leaves on. It smells good.  I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds good J, you should be excited! 

Have a good evening, Im outie 5k


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2014)

trimming sucks.

just sayin


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> trimming sucks.
> 
> just sayin


YEAH...I have several plants with small buds to trim....ugh!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I can feel the love from here.
> 
> Got more trimming done, started on the stuff I hung with the leaves on. It smells good.  I'm excited to see how it turns out.


Great. giving them room to breath more helps allot. So how much trim did you end up with? I cant even guess. it was a jungle in their.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

grab an off brand spin pro! Perfect rough trim for drying, go back in before jaring and trim a few fan leaf chunks that made it through. 

I can bust down 8 zips in an hour just by myself.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 13, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> grab an off brand spin pro! Perfect rough trim for drying, go back in before jaring and trim a few fan leaf chunks that made it through.
> 
> I can bust down 8 zips in an hour just by myself.


Words of Wisdon HERE ^^^^^^^ 

Trimmed down trimming time from about a week of daily sessions to 1 night! I got the Clear Top Knockoff for Easy Viewing!

Cant imagine Harvesting without it Now!

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Links to what you guys got? I am in the market before next harvest. Lol!


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> Words of Wisdon HERE ^^^^^^^
> 
> Trimmed down trimming time from about a week of daily sessions to 1 night! I got the Clear Top Knockoff for Easy Viewing!
> 
> ...



Same! clear top and fatter/flat bottom. Not the straight half sphere one. Looks more like a sphere that got bent straight on the walls. 125 give or take and its been the most useful and time saving purchases of growing ive ever made.

And conveneintly stores all your trim in the huge ass bottom. Ive made good hash just from throwin some ISO in there after i scoop out all the trim.

Thats about the only downside is your fan leaves get mixed in with the good sugar leaves but if yorue really a stickler you can pick/trim em off ahead of time.

I usually have my friend chop all the buds off the branches while i sit there spinning. Like that were almost double the speed of just myself.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 13, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> grab an off brand spin pro! Perfect rough trim for drying, go back in before jaring and trim a few fan leaf chunks that made it through.
> 
> I can bust down 8 zips in an hour just by myself.


you loose allot of trics using a machine. i would just have another friend over to help. Ive always trimmed on a screen with glass under it. and there is always allot of fall of even by hand. or do you screen out the trimmings to gather the keef?


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Links to what you guys got? I am in the market before next harvest. Lol!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Hand-Spin-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Leave-Tumbler-Crank-Hydroponics-Reaper-Flower-NEW-/191031683137

This is similar to the one i got except mine has a taller clear dome but its flat like this one is.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you loose allot of trics using a machine. i would just have another friend over to help. Ive always trimmed on a screen with glass under it. and there is always allot of fall of even by hand. or do you screen out the trimmings to gather the keef?



They all get collected in the bin below it. And i usually make BHO/ISO so its not a big deal if theyre attached to the plant or not. haha It all goes to the same place. 

I feel like you loose just as much from trimmin with scissors and what i get on my hands. I just iso the screen it has and the blades and inside and get a nice chunk of what should have been finger/scissor hash.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 13, 2014)

oh good point. well once i get more rooms going ill have to invest then. i have time here are my babies at day 32 from seed. 2 of them got stunted from ph issue.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you loose allot of trics using a machine. i would just have another friend over to help. Ive always trimmed on a screen with glass under it. and there is always allot of fall of even by hand. or do you screen out the trimmings to gather the keef?


I have heard people say that you loose alot of trichs, but I HONESTLY can NOT see a difference, I can NOT Feel (smoked/eaten) a difference. I ALSO cannot Trim as BEAUTIFUL as these come out either! If I was able to tell a difference... it would have to be Noticable enough to FORCE me back to Hand Trimming!

I DO PROMISE that NO TRICHS get hurt OR go to Waste! 



budbro18 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Hand-Spin-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Leave-Tumbler-Crank-Hydroponics-Reaper-Flower-NEW-/191031683137
> 
> This is similar to the one i got except mine has a taller clear dome but its flat like this one is.


I have the round clear dome and LOVE IT! 

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

While a trimmer would be nice, that's $100 that could be spent on recording equipment or a plane ticket!!! I'll use my scissors.

I honestly do try to absolutely minimize the amount of money I spend on pot. I already have all the top shelf pot I'd ever want to smoke, I don't see what else is needed.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you loose allot of trics using a machine. i would just have another friend over to help. Ive always trimmed on a screen with glass under it. and there is always allot of fall of even by hand. or do you screen out the trimmings to gather the keef?


I have heard people say that you loose alot of trichs, but I HONESTLY can NOT see a difference, I can NOT Feel (smoked/eaten) a difference. I ALSO cannot Trim as BEAUTIFUL as these come out either! If I was able to tell a difference... it would have to be Noticable enough to FORCE me back to Hand Trimming! I DO PROMISE that NO TRICHS get hurt OR go to Waste! 



budbro18 said:


> This is similar to the one i got except mine has a taller clear dome but its flat like this one is.


I have the round clear dome and LOVE IT! 

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

ECHO....



echo....


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey JIg!! going good up there buddy?  Don't forget to text me about exchanging. I could probably take a drive too.. I am easy man. 

I am cheap about it too but probably spend a bit more on the weed hobby than you... Wife is tolerant but barely sometimes. LOL! Love these sunny days .


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

It's nice and sunny up here. I've slept most of the day away though. It's been lush.

Mission accomplished on the drying. The first of the stuff I hung with fans removed went into jars yesterday. Having my wife smells the various jars... the stuff from last week that's been in a jar for a week (echo) she said smelled like weed. The stuff in jars less than 24 hours I had her smell and she looked away in disgust and said "That's overpowering". That is what we were going for. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

Always good to have an extra set of nostrils around! 

Im def not cheap when it comes to growing. When I do accounting for my finances I add everything for bills up and mark the rest off for grow funds be it in the veggie garden or indoors  Thats why Im always broke lol but loving every bit of it! 

echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo
echo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

As long as you know where you stand. I hear often that people are jealous of things I do, and I say it's all choices. It's nice to realize what you are choosing as you are choosing it.

And speaking of choosing, I am going to choose to trim dry from now on. I actually find it easier, so there. 

1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 4:

[youtube]ORsFFjt1x6Q[/youtube]


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> and I say it's all choices.



It most definitely is man.  This goes for everything in life.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2014)

HAHA..good snelling nug is what we want.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

I have trimmed dry for years(only recently went back to trimming wet), and I usually really like it too man. Glad your so happy with the outcome!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

2 cool things. My mom in law all on her own calls Hannah hhb. For happy Hannah bear. Too funny. Also about 11 monthes from release I'm out visiting my buddy in his apartment. He's gotten 3 promotions so far at his job. Stoked for my boy


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Trimming this dry is no fun! Trimming it fresh is not much better!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

I can only imagine man. I like vaping it though.  lol!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

What's your favorite Mo grown so far?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mo, I am not sure I have fav. I really like the Malawi and Mulanje. The Jesus you gave me was awesome. The bubble hash is like woah. I like it all I think. I have thoroughly enjoyed having some pure sativas in my medicine cabinet. I want to see how the scotts og comes out too. 

I guess I hate playing favorites... thats why i have a hard time letting go. The sour bubble reveg wasnt taking.. The plant knew it was on its last leg... SOOOOO it gave me about 10 selfies.  The diablo tried to.. but didnt make it. Isnt that crazy. Only two plants I didnt take cuts from (intentionally) and they each give or try to give me selfie seeds. Crazy. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a trip!
The longer I live the more trippy things I see


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 13, 2014)

Mo i love your harvest, i watching so maybe i can come close to those sweet cola's. vn bro vn. I love RIU family.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! RIU rocks 

I have only been doing this for two years. I have been gardening longer than 2 years. However, I have learned so much on this site that all of my gardening skills have improved tenfold


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jig thats too cool about your friend!!
HHB!!

Mo that is great looking, and I just got done trimming except for a tiny bit of Rascal
I hired outside help (friend  ) though as it wasnt getting done.

I gave him about 3/4 oz from my outdoor for doing it for me.

He wanted the indoor as payment lol....haha


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I had a friend help me trim once and when we were done there were three bags and I asked him which one he wanted and he pointed at the huge bag. I laughed and gave him the medium one  I am generous but I am not that generous!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had a friend help me trim once and when we were done there were three bags and I asked him which one he wanted and he pointed at the huge bag. I laughed and gave him the medium one  I am generous but I am not that generous!


Yeah I never expect anyone to do anything for free, plus I like to shar as well.
I have way more than I can smoke, and I have favorites and just ignore the rest till I am running out.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

When I opened the jars to get ready for the cup I was like "this smells better than I remember - do I want to give this away?!"


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I opened the jars to get ready for the cup I was like "this smells better than I remember - do I want to give this away?!"


They keep getting better till they peak


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I think everybody who got some smoked it already so I think it peaked!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

I smoked some of the AOS you gave TWS and it was real nice Mo!

Hope all is well brother Jig!

Peace
FM


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> As long as you know where you stand. I hear often that people are jealous of things I do, and I say it's all choices. It's nice to realize what you are choosing as you are choosing it.
> 
> And speaking of choosing, I am going to choose to trim dry from now on. I actually find it easier, so there.
> 
> ...


Depends on the strain. Whether it's easier or not. I've found with my fluffy sativas it's pretty challenging sometimes. Trying to minimize damage as much as possible too, I am quite meticulous. Glad you are pleased with the results.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

Also what kind of buzz is that Mulanje/Malawai providing? I need some really trippy and paranoia inducing shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, the Mulanje is pretty paranoia inducing. I'd definitely say trippy. I'm thinking of getting some seeds and doing a run. I guess you grow sativas? What's it like growing them indoors (if that's what you do). I guess the whole experience will be a little different from the 8 week indicas I've been growing pretty much exclusively.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning Jig!! 

I had fun with the Sativas I grew. I did alot of training on them to keep them under control, and they still got big. I'm sure you could grow them from seed with your tubes, but you might have more control if you could find a way to grow it from a clone. That way you don't need to veg as long to let it mature. I think if you put a full sativa seedling into your system it would grow so immensely before it actual matured enough to flower it might be a real challenge. That undercurrent you have going on there really grows some happy plants . Just my 2 cents though. I bet if you filled your system with some mature clones, they would only need a couple weeks of veg to turn into some good size plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I like it TC. Thanks for the input.

It's a fine day here. The sun is shining and all is well with the family. I guess I'm finally figuring out how to not be a dick.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought I had subbed to your thread Jig but no. I did now though so I can follow along, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Good luck, things are moving fast in here.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I see that


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmmm I bet I know someplace you could get some good landrace sativa clones too.


Glad your having a good day buddy . I'm headed over to the glass shop to pick up the hearts I made yesterday, then not sure what.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd like to get my hands on some sativa clones


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

Dez it says your in Socal, that shouldn't be a challenge for you.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm a skeptic and tend not to believe things are what people say they are anymore. I would only take clones from trusted sources like from a friend or maybe a club but prices shy me away from the clubs these days


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Got all the buds down and ready to be trimmed. Pretty stoked to finally be done with this run... I enjoyed it but ready for the next chapter. The new stuff stinks so much.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I did buy some off craigslist once that turned out to be ok. I will never know if they really were what he said they were but they grew out some nice bud so it's all good.

Congrats on completing your harvest. Now finish your trimming and let's smoke your shiz


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

You can smoke it... too strong for me. I tried again last night. No way I can hang. It's sad. I feel like smoking is slipping away from me.

Did you ever finish that sniper book? Was it any good?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I did and it was. I meant to bring it with the last time I was by your place but forgot to grab it when we packed up for the cabin. You will like it and I will get it to you. I should try to come up the hill soon. Unless you want to come down the hill, hehe


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cant wait to see the final numbers on your grow!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

What is it you are smoking that's too strong? I have a sativa dominant hybrid right now but it's not sativa enough for me. Everything else I have seems to be very Indica dom


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I grew Headband (we think) and it's just too knockout for me. Feels good for 10 minutes, then I'm asleep. I got some stuff from a friend, the sativa is killer and I can smoke that... everything else is too couch lock for me and puts me to sleep. Doesn't work at all with a baby. I'm worried a little because basically my whole stash is worthless to me. I might try to trade with someone who has sativas.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I grew Headband (we think) and it's just too knockout for me. Feels good for 10 minutes, then I'm asleep. I got some stuff from a friend, the sativa is killer and I can smoke that... everything else is too couch lock for me and puts me to sleep. Doesn't work at all with a baby. I'm worried a little because basically my whole stash is worthless to me. I might try to trade with someone who has sativas.



that sucks! that cherry pie should be the ticket. Gets me nice and high but pretty awake and motivated. But if you sit still too long or get too comfortable you slowly drift into couchlock.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

The cherry pie I smoked, that was from the same mother as the clone I got was about the strongest weed I've tried in a long time. No way I can hang with that.

In fact... was just discussing with the wife what the plan is. I'm really not sure. I don't see the point of growing a bunch of pot I can't enjoy... I'm not doing this for others, it's all for me... so why grow shit I can't smoke lol. I may just pass the clones on and try to pop some beans or something??? Not really sure, but the options are wide open. Plus I'm excited about new things, so it's like a potential adventure.

Just really not sure about stuff. I am sure I'm going to start plants/ seeds in the next couple weeks though. It already feels weird with the closet quiet, and it's only been about 2 hours lol.

I didn't say on your thread, but the Dog's are looking real great budbro. Really bounced back from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

that do suck jig i hate you dont like the HB or the cherry pie. I have so Cherry Puff F2 right now and am hoping for a cherry pie pheno. would give a nut to get that cut to back cross to for the f4 gen


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

CINDY 99 man!!!! Nice uplifting sativa high, in a 8 week package!! 

You've been growing and smoking all these hard hitting stoney hybrids, the sativa is what you need in your life for sure. Having the landrace would be cool, but if it makes you parinoid its prolly not a great all the time thing. I love smoking the Cindy all day, then somthing stonier at night before bed. That White Widow I ran for so long had alot of sativa in it too. I was able to smoke it all day, before work, whenever and still get shit done and not be out of my wits. I am definitely a sativa lover, I'm lazy enough on my own I don't need to be sleepy too .


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I hear you doc. I wish I wasn't so paranoid or I'd help you out.



Thundercat said:


> I'm lazy enough on my own I don't need to be sleepy too .


I think, now that I look back, that almost every nap I've taken in the past 5 years has been because my weed was too stoney. Like you said, I'm lazy enough as is, don't need any help.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

man no worries there you have your responsibilities now. maybe one day it will not be an issue any more and we can all trade freely  
i tell you guy i have gotten to where i like stronger weed now days


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

if you can get some of them niburu beans,from that saints fan dude,youd for sure have some allday type smoke....awwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaa boi


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea that is some great looking smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I bet I can talk some people into working something out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

i know one cat out your way on here that might be game i can see.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks jig! really glad theyve bounced back it was touch and go for a while. God damn ph jumpin 1.5 just because of winter!

CP came by not too long ago and it flew off the shelf. Had to stop lettin it go once we got too low because i was tryin to archive some for the head stash. 

Its long gone now though haha my archives last until i get used to a new strain and want a good ol faithful i bust that or the bubba or cookies out. 

The bubba or cookies would be your worst enemy. Dont even like smokin it in the morning because it sits my ass down! Good mid day out doin shit smoke though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

that is how my og is the guys at work still havnt smoked the #2 pheno. not work time smoke when you can remove a finger as easy as my work


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got seedlings and some seeds of the Hericheese you always seemed to really like. It's one of the only strains I've grown recently that doesn't make me sleepy.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Pics:

All the headband I grew (aside from about 4 bowls)


Untrimmed dry buds


Trimmed buds.  Super fragrant... can you smell it through the screen.



4 different pics of the same bud. Couldn't decide which one looks the best so you get them all.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Come down to the beach and I can set you up with some Mulanje crossed with Mozambique Poison and I have a few landrace beans left. There is also the Mulanje x Jilly.

Malberry is now selling packs instead of kilos of beans:

http://www.malberryseeds.com/


Did you see the garden pics?

Happy V-Day


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweet.  I looked at their site. There's a couple strains that look interesting.

Haven't checked the garden pics. I'm gethering a big backlog of shit to do on the net. Emails, bookmarks, threads, videos, etc. I need to catch up soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

Number 3!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

That's what I thought too.  It's what I posted in the 6. I may not get 2 g/w, but my shit looks GOOD!!! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Am I just being negative or are some spots going downhill?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Dez it says your in Socal, that shouldn't be a challenge for you.


It is a challenge though, cause there is so much out here and available it becomes frustrating. Got to sift through the shit to find the golden ticket!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Seriously... it's the other way. There are hundreds of people selling clones... really no way to tell who's full of shit, who's for real, and who has mites, PM, etc. It's tough. It's like finding a girlfriend in the big city.... TOO MANY GIRLS, hahaha.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

My wife is an elite cut - made some nice beans with her


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 14, 2014)

jig htose buds look great i so want to pack a bowl and taste them. you did great brother. i really need a road trip to cali. a friend just went there for 2 weeks. she texted me saying i see so many plants here reminds me of you. i told her bring some good stuff back and some seeds.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, the Mulanje is pretty paranoia inducing. I'd definitely say trippy. I'm thinking of getting some seeds and doing a run. I guess you grow sativas? What's it like growing them indoors (if that's what you do). I guess the whole experience will be a little different from the 8 week indicas I've been growing pretty much exclusively.


You might struggle to grow them in your setup. I let em grow tall and large mostly. I have a couple plants over 6ft tall in my room ATM and the rest aren't far off.

They are hybrids though, not pure. Silverfields, my own creation which I'm calling Black Sugar (Black Widow x Sugar Punch) and a couple Pineapple Express.

I have some pure Haze sort of in stasis for possible run next go.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I grew Headband (we think) and it's just too knockout for me. Feels good for 10 minutes, then I'm asleep. I got some stuff from a friend, the sativa is killer and I can smoke that... everything else is too couch lock for me and puts me to sleep. Doesn't work at all with a baby. I'm worried a little because basically my whole stash is worthless to me. I might try to trade with someone who has sativas.


It may be worthless to you, but it won't be to someone else.

Sativas are the way my friend . I hate being KO'd. Also, I'm pretty sure real head band isn't a heavy couchlock variety, although you might burn out pretty hard I suppose.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> CINDY 99 man!!!! Nice uplifting sativa high, in a 8 week package!!
> 
> You've been growing and smoking all these hard hitting stoney hybrids, the sativa is what you need in your life for sure. Having the landrace would be cool, but if it makes you parinoid its prolly not a great all the time thing. I love smoking the Cindy all day, then somthing stonier at night before bed. That White Widow I ran for so long had alot of sativa in it too. I was able to smoke it all day, before work, whenever and still get shit done and not be out of my wits. I am definitely a sativa lover, I'm lazy enough on my own I don't need to be sleepy too .


The C99 I've had also wasn't overwhelmingly strong in effect. Best daytime weed around. At least, outside of pure landraces. At least IMO. Might be more manageable in Jig's setup but it is still really stretchy.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

I grew 2 different Cindys both had great flavor/smell (super fruity) and a great hybrid high.
No paranoia, and no sleepiness.
Mine didnt stretch a lot, but heard the Pineapple cut is more stretchy, but also allusive.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My wife is an elite cut - made some nice beans with her


likemade some great beans with mine too


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 14, 2014)

i got c99 in the oven cooking her, and she is growing fast i got my seed from buyseeds.com and this is a fast growing c99 with big yield. gonna see what she does first with just 1 fim just like my blueberry's with 1 fim. the clones ill lst and maybe mainline but first have to see what they can do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

c99 is on my list one day i will get to it


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I grew 2 different Cindys both had great flavor/smell (super fruity) and a great hybrid high.
> No paranoia, and no sleepiness.
> Mine didnt stretch a lot, but heard the Pineapple cut is more stretchy, but also allusive.


It's not totally insane stretch, but it's stretchier than more indica doms for sure. A lot of space between internodes in my experience too. Kind of floppy.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's not totally insane stretch, but it's stretchier than more indica doms for sure. A lot of space between internodes in my experience too. Kind of floppy.


okay if i use cfl at 6 inch up they stretch. at 3 they dont. if i use led they dont stretch period dont matter if 12 inch or 36 inch away. Im doing blueberry and need stretch but decided to just fim them and see. maybe i can get enough seperation in the 4 new tops when they come up. blueberries are bushy fing plants 80% ind and 20 sativa. i think they need to be 60 ind and 40 sativa. ill see im lowering light time 2 hrs each week so 2 weeks 3 days it iwll be flower time, god i hope i get stretch in them if not gonna have to use cfl to fill in the mid section of plants, i got 172 actual watts led 12 bands of spectrum. main light is 9 and drop in led is 3 more diff spectrum's. the ph issue is fixed and they are growing fast again. im jsut doing 4 plants of the 10 in flower the others gonna veg the shit out of them. then ill get a tent and have 2 flower rooms. i want to lst but have to let them go for first run.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's not totally insane stretch, but it's stretchier than more indica doms for sure. A lot of space between internodes in my experience too. Kind of floppy.


Mine less than doubled after stretch, but it did need support after 4 weeks into flower as I recall.
I never ran her un-topped though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Numbers are in. Right about 6 oz. A little over a gram short. So 167 grams from 450 w of LED's.

If you use g/w, that's about 0.37 g/w. I would say my average in the closet using HID's was around 0.40-0.42, something like that. So using those numbers it's about 10% lower yield using g/w with the LED's vs HID's.

If one considers the electricity difference between the 6" 435 cfm I was running 24/7 with HIDs vs the 50 cfm bathroom fan I ran 24/7 I think the yield per electricity would be right on with the HID grows I've done.

As for quality, these are the best flavored buds I've grown. The smoke is too strong for me, I gave some to a friend today, we'll await his report. He smokes a LOT so he should be a good judge.

I have more pictures and videos (so he always says).


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

I had 2 distinctly different phenos of the Cindy. I got mine from female seeds, there was a shorter nice dense pheno and a taller stretchier one. I failed to save the shorter one, but was able my breeding project with it. I've still got a taller one going, and I bought a second pack of seeds to get another one of the other pheno. From what I've seen of the female seeds c99 grows its about a 50/50 mix. Not one person I've smoked the Cindy with has failed to fall in love.

Edit: Just saw your post, and I think those numbers deserve alot of respect, considering the quality seems to be absolutely topself. My vote will officially be given in under a month !


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I had 2 distinctly different phenos of the Cindy. I got mine from female seeds, there was a shorter nice dense pheno and a taller stretchier one. I failed to save the shorter one, but was able my breeding project with it. I've still got a taller one going, and I bought a second pack of seeds to get another one of the other pheno. From what I've seen of the female seeds c99 grows its about a 50/50 mix. Not one person I've smoked the Cindy with has failed to fall in love.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your post, and I think those numbers deserve alot of respect, considering the quality seems to be absolutely topself. My vote will officially be given in under a month !


I had the shorter denser one.
She yielded pretty well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Mine less than doubled after stretch, but it did need support after 4 weeks into flower as I recall.
> I never ran her un-topped though


I did not top mine. I did not buy from Female seeds either, I received my beans for free from MJ at PeakseedsBC.com. It's breeding stock given to him by Frost Dzzle (sp?) who has his own version. Anyway I bought a lot of seeds from him at once and he threw in like 3 packs of C99. So I can't complain. I definitely liked it a lot. I kind of wish I was still growing it as I don't have anything that's quite as great in the day currently.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I did not top mine. I did not buy from Female seeds either, I received my beans for free from MJ at PeakseedsBC.com. It's breeding stock given to him by Frost Dzzle (sp?) who has his own version. Anyway I bought a lot of seeds from him at once and he threw in like 3 packs of C99. So I can't complain. I definitely liked it a lot. I kind of wish I was still growing it as I don't have anything that's quite as great in the day currently.


I would love to have that version of Cindy!
How energetic was it?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2014)

First time I smoked it I cleaned my whole house and I am not a neat freak on any level.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> First time I smoked it I cleaned my whole house and I am not a neat freak on any level.


WooHoo! I need to get some of that $hit for my Wifey!

Peace


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> First time I smoked it I cleaned my whole house and I am not a neat freak on any level.


vn im growing 1 c99 so far she is taking off fast and growing great. i want her to be a mother plant and run her clones to harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

I grew out my Cindy to about 9 weeks, but at 7 she woulda been too much for me I think


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I would love to have that version of Cindy!
> How energetic was it?



hint hint

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/539412-bcs-pineapple-cinderella-99-seed.html


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> WooHoo! I need to get some of that $hit for my Wifey!
> 
> Peace


I laughed hard.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> if you can get some of them niburu beans,from that saints fan dude,youd for sure have some allday type smoke....awwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaa boi


nibiru. lol

[video=youtube;olJ3RNj-us4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olJ3RNj-us4[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2014)

^^love it..very good song to.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2014)

the joys of being a dad....


Why a good dad loses interest in sex: New study reveals dad duties get in the way of time between the sheets

Men that put the hours in being a good dad have less sex

Study tracked lives of young men in the Philippine Islands
Found after having a baby a man's testosterone levels drop


By Fiona Macrae Science Correspondent 

PUBLISHED: 21:08 EST, 14 February 2014 | UPDATED: 06:29 EST, 15 February 2014 

It is not just women who tend to lose interest in sex after having a baby. Men do too.

New fathers make love less often, and it seems that the better they are at being a dad, the less sex they end up having. 

Lee Gettler, of the University of Notre Dame in Indiana, tracked the lives and hormones of 433 young men from the Philippine islands. 

He found that the most testosterone-fuelled men were also the most likely to become fathers. 
However after having a baby their levels of the male sex hormone dropped  along with the amount of sex they had. 

Dr Gettler also found an increase in the hormone prolactin, which is normally associated with breastfeeding, particularly among men with the most hands-on approach to parenting. 

It is thought the hormonal changes make a man more responsive to the needs of his child.

Dr Gettler told the American Association for the Advancement of Sciences annual conference: Mothers undergo substantial biological change with pregnancy and birth, yet there has been a tendency to think of the father as kind of inertly along for the ride. 

The study of a group of men in the Philippine Islands revealed a man's testosterone levels drop once he has had a child

But it is not just mothers who respond to the demands of parenthood.

I think evolution has shaped male physiology to help men invest in their children and provide good care for them.

Dr Gettler added that the drop in libido could well be natures way of stopping the new father from straying. 

But it is not for ever  as hormone levels return to normal within a year or two.



cof


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2014)

Hehe I know my levels went back up, but I don't know it happened for my wife.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2014)

new fathers have less sex because their significant others prevent it. lol

and my sex drive never dropped after either child, and i am by no means a bad father. i call that study b.s.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> new fathers have less sex because their significant others prevent it. lol
> 
> and my sex drive never dropped after either child, and i am by no means a bad father. i call that study b.s.


agreed even after the second one


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm bitter and not even going to broach this subject. I preferred the article about the DoJ allowing banks to deal with MJ businesses. It's starting to happen!

About the headband. I'm pretty sure it's headband. I smoke a lot yesterday and it felt like I had my sunglasses on my head, only they weren't on my head. I seriously kept reaching up to take them off.

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday Jig, I can't believe the bank thing.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay fam ive cut dried and they look omg good.so how long to cure because when they were dry they smelled good.after a day in the jar i was like hey where is the smell? Did i do something wrong?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hay fam ive cut dried and they look omg good.so how long to cure because when they were dry they smelled good.after a day in the jar i was like hey where is the smell? Did i do something wrong?


okay i have found one of my nutrients to be untrue. i changed and just got schultz veg nutes. had no choice. been wondering what the F was up terns out my organic nutes was f'ed up. i paid good money and got screwed. so all if you using something and it dont seem like its working well its not. so after 1 dose with new ferts plants already starting too look better. i can say this what can go wrong will go wrong lmao. dont matter. i will get these fing plants to harvest 1 way or another. im gonna switch all my ferts and go with 1 who does it right. so all what do you use. please pm me so i dont fill up this great thread with nutes.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hay fam ive cut dried and they look omg good.so how long to cure because when they were dry they smelled good.after a day in the jar i was like hey where is the smell? Did i do something wrong?


The smell will come back.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hay fam ive cut dried and they look omg good.so how long to cure because when they were dry they smelled good.after a day in the jar i was like hey where is the smell? Did i do something wrong?


Are they really wet again?
If so take them out for a few hrs or longer dep on rh in your place and how buds feel.
If they get back to feeling semi-solid, then back into jars.

As the center pulls moisture to the outside smell will diminish somewhat , but as long as they dont get too wet again, or too dry the smell should return


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 17, 2014)

What should the rh% be in the jars mines are between 55-65%


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> What should the rh% be in the jars mines are between 55-65%


I am not that high-tech lol.
I go by feel mostly.
I plan to get the humidity packs soon and take the work out of it though.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 18, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> What should the rh% be in the jars mines are between 55-65%


62% is supposed to be "optimal" according to Boveda.....I have noticed a huge difference in bud texture using them. ATB!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds right jojo. Try keeping it closed for 24 hours in a relatively cold spot. If it rises to 70+ it needs to dry more.
Damn editor wont let me post a pic


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Likes!


BC, sounds like nibiru to me lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 19, 2014)

I wanted to check on how the cure was going after i sealed the mason jars with hot water and to my surprise they were at 65%..so i got a jar open and a knock was at the door.my neighbor smh.." damn something smells damn good boss" reply "" get the f from my door. I dont want anything u got" hum can they really smell that good?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I wanted to check on how the cure was going after i sealed the mason jars with hot water and to my surprise they were at 65%..so i got a jar open and a knock was at the door.my neighbor smh.." damn something smells damn good boss" reply "" get the f from my door. I dont want anything u got" hum can they really smell that good?


lmao yes it smells that far that fast. hehe. i open my room every day and my gf comes out and says they are doing better i can smell it. lmao. so yes and mine are in veg. not curing in jar.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Alright guys and gals. I need some input. Finally cleaned out the closet yesterday and was seriously shocked when I pulled the roots out of the tubes. They were TINY! Well compared to previous grows at least. Any thoughts on this? I can't imagine what it was... maybe humidity being high, the plants drew water from the air instead of growing bigger roots???? My only theory and it doesn't seem to add up. They were more brown than usual, but hard to tell if that just came the last week I didn't have water running through them. There was no slime or any nastiness to them.

So what do you guys think.

Also... I think the yield would have been better with better roots.

Anyone who grew this headband look at your rootmass?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 20, 2014)

do you add any root nutrients that feed your roots for bigger growth? maybe you need to. Ive never used them but seen a few threads who do and they swear by using it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

I've done the exact same thing I've been doing for years. So not sure what the difference is.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

Better roots are supposed to equal better plants but I'd say Jig's plants were great, so who knows? 

I always had small amounts of roots when running the systems I made from fence posts. I attributed it to short veg time but maybe there's more to it than just that.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2014)

the light,with it not being so intense like an hps..and the high humid room,and hydro food being ready right now for the plant....i can see the roots not needing to get to big...imo


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea G those are some good points.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2014)

Jig,

I read something a while back about LED producing good top growth. I am wondering if a different light makes better bottom growth??? I would maybe cut back the top growth a bunch when putting plants into your system and run a MH for a week or so before flipping the leds. Or maybe do nothing and see if it does it with this batch too... I agree bigger roots usually = bigger buds. Maybe white LED as supplement instead of MH?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree with G.the led's are a different ballgame but the root mass should be massive! Even if the roots were not being touched during feeding they should have been streaching for the food.
Ill post pics of my roots later.i use GH root accelerator


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

I checked some roots in veg last night after noticing they are growing into my control res, they be looking nice mon. Jig Iv also been using some DM zone per your suggestions and I think its doing its job, I havnt had any problems Im just saying they look good.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 20, 2014)

After 3 weeks of veg.food is xtream line thats why roots are dark


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm guessing its cuz you harvested awhile ago and waited longer than normal to clean out the tubes! Thats if its none of the other ideas


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Disappointed. Disappointed. So disappointed in Emeral triangles supersour.flowered this plant for 11&1/2 weeks thc milky but no smell.wtf.yield a lot but alot oF no smell buds.all the time space and food wasted.guess ill dry them out and cure them to see if i got anything....throwing the clones in the damn trash.
FOOD FOR THOUGHT..YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR..


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Unless you buy BB, then you get more


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 20, 2014)

It dont even smell sour


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 20, 2014)

well maybe this run iwll have to be make into hash. no smell, humm cant say i ever had that happen. if you have nto harvested yet give then 24-36 hrs darkness before harvest. This could help the smell allot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2014)

pop the og x billy i will bet you money you get sour smell and taste yield will be poor but it will be good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> well maybe this run iwll have to be make into hash. no smell, humm cant say i ever had that happen. if you have nto harvested yet give then 24-36 hrs darkness before harvest. This could help the smell allot.


i like the stuff that there is no question what it smells like from the other side of the room. i just stoped at the store and the older lady that is there a lot said what i am smoking is strong she can smell it and it was my kush i was smoking on


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 20, 2014)

@Dr.D popping one bag at a time.need to see which one is a boy or girl


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jig I would expect humidity could play a role as well as temps.
The lights are different, but the changes from using them might be the cause (temp-RH) and not the spectrum(s) they provide.

I have had a plant with lil or no smell 2x, both times it was an og cross.
They were both grown in soilless, and this is what I grow everything in till this run.
Seems to me the biggest yielding plants I have were the worst.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol bassman and its true


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3001055
> After 3 weeks of veg.food is xtream line thats why roots are dark


those dont loo so healthy...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2014)

different strains have different root systems, they are not all going to look the same in the same system. some strains just dont get a good root system no matter what you do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Healthy roots...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 21, 2014)

@ bill wow those are clean roots. Do u feed them dark. Color food?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

thats how healthy roots look. especially if you have some b1 in the mix. i forgot to take a pictue when i transplanted mine they was super white like that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 21, 2014)

What is b1? Who makes. It? I got gh for my food


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

_B1_ (Thiamine) check to see if it has that in it. helps roots allot. once i can make my own mix again ill use 2 kinds of rock dust to cover all the extra's needed. i also need a worm farm. 
here is a better read. http://www.manicbotanix.com/sitemap/13-vitamins-in-hydroponic-nutrients-and-additives.html
i have a B supplement for me so i dissolve a table in water and add to my water base so my roots take it up so health starts at the roots.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice roots Bill!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

I was looking at my roots and they have clean white ones and some are getting brown.
Those ones break off as soon as I touch em.

I think I might have a problem!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Either go heavy on some zone or ~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
You cant do both.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Either go heavy on some zone or ~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
> You cant do both.


I have a question...

Says no chlorine in water.
Does this go for the res as well?
I dont have r/o at my place, but I do have a 55 gal res lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Either go heavy on some zone or ~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
> You cant do both.


That thread is very VERY INFORMATIVE!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Either go heavy on some zone or ~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
> You cant do both.


ty i love that. thanks for sharing. Ill make a tea even before i start using hydro setup. i want to try it and see what it can do. and that info is huge.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Says no chlorine in water.
> Does this go for the res as well?
> I dont have r/o at my place, but I do have a 55 gal res lol.


to get rid of chlorine let your water sit open for a day. then it evaporates.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Chloramine is a different story. Iv stopped worrying about it honestly, been using tap for hydro right out the tap.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

​


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow sorry J but it wont let me edit shit right now... but yeah, tap out the tap because thats where tap comes from.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok so Ill buy the stuff and rinse out the plants as best as I can. 
Ill aerate the res for a day without any additives and makes some tea and see how it goes.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

You already have zone right? Go with that and see is what I would do, just up the dosage maybe.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 21, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so Ill buy the stuff and rinse out the plants as best as I can.
> Ill aerate the res for a day without any additives and makes some tea and see how it goes.


If you want you can go on line to different companies and get free samples. Thats how I got Orca and Great White. Also ZHO too!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If you want you can go on line to different companies and get free samples. Thats how I got Orca and Great White. Also ZHO too!
> 
> Peace
> FM


I tried all the free samples thing.
I didnt get anything lol.
Some said I had to pay like $15 (not) others that they would just ship them free, and others just said no we dont do samples.
Been like 2 months and nothing has come.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

Botanicare used to give 3 free samples but now they charge $15. Even still for what you get you can't beat the $15.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydro shops usually have a good selection of freebies


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Botanicare used to give 3 free samples but now they charge $15. Even still for what you get you can't beat the $15.


I thought about it though.


Mohican said:


> Hydro shops usually have a good selection of freebies


So you just ask the shop owner,"so what free stuff do you have for me"? lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

I first got avalanche as a sample from my local shop.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2014)

OK Ill ask the local spots.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Got a question for yall...i have all my moms in buckets and doing a water change can be a bitch.so i conected all the buckets together and added another bucket as a rez.is there anything im missing? I have airstones in all buckets and drip feed.i guess u can say a dwc.do i need a pump to push the water from one bucket to the other?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2014)

water finds its balance so no you dont as long as all are even as far as height from floor goes to verify when its all hooked up check them all to make sure they are same lvl. make sure you check it and i would also ask a hydro grower what they add to their system to keep the bad shit out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2014)

how did you "connect your buckets"?

What are you using to aerate your water?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2014)

In that type of system there is usually an inline water pump that keeps the system circulating. plus airstones in each bucket....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Humm a inline water pump..ok ill go to the store and ask them if they got one.but how big should one be if i get one?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

The pump doesn't need to be very big in a system like that. I had two RDWC systems runnning a while back and I ran an air stone in each bucket and a small water pump to circulate the water. Worked great and I don't remember why I got away from that. I had two different size pumps and it didn't seem to matter. One was something 160GPH and the other was 265GPH. 

That smaller water pump now keeps the blade wet on my tile saw, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

I wanted to thank Jig for sharing his herbs with me the other day. I went to his place and we traded some herbs so now I've got a nice selection to choose from when I smoke. I have 5 different strains to choose from now and they're all different. 

So thank you again fot the hospitality and your little girl is awesome. I hope you enjoy the herbs I left with you too


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2014)

Sounds like you guys had a nice day, I love trading smoke and trying new stuff. A buddy of mine just got back from a week in CO, so I got to taste some of the stuff he brought back. Sadly he didn't bring any genetics though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm enjoying your buds dez.  They are tasty. And I got some seeds incase I want to run my own. Bonus!

Thank you for the help!!!

Bummer your bro didn't bring back any genetics TC.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

We did. I did some work while there too but we did get to hang out a bit and catch up. The only bummer on the day was traffic on my way home wasn't very good but I had herbs and a pipe so it wasn't all bad


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

aw sounds awesome! Why am i born in this cannabis unfriendly country where the only growers are in it for the money and be some strange snailz!+


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

Glad you like them and I hope there's not too many seeds in there. That Jamaican may have more seeds than the Lambsbread too. Luck o the draw on those buds since the plant that hermied was one of the Jamaicans.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm enjoying your buds dez.  They are tasty. And I got some seeds incase I want to run my own. Bonus!
> 
> Thank you for the help!!!
> 
> Bummer your bro didn't bring back any genetics TC.


I don't really NEED genetics so I wasn't to bummed, but it would have been cool still. What I REALLY want are some of the Cannabis Aficionado genetics, but they are very limited and I think only available in san fran, if they aren't sold out already.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

What's the consensus on other people who've smoked the headband? I was gonna try some early samples last night but got scared


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 24, 2014)

supchaka said:


> What's the consensus on other people who've smoked the headband? I was gonna try some early samples last night but got scared


yeah wait till they are ready then you will know. Patience Grasshopper. I love saying that. i would love some Headband and a few other strains but Patience i must have also.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

I smoked Jig's Headband last couple of nights and would say I really like it for evening time. It did hit me a little with feelings of couchlock but overall I really like it. I didn't sit there and smoke multiple bowls of it though either. I ground up enough for a couple small hits from the bubbler and left it at that the first night. I smoked more last night but not enough to get put to sleep, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

Mmm sounds good to me. That's cool y'all got to chill, trading smoke bonus!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;K0G9T5Bnjlc]http://youtu.be/K0G9T5Bnjlc[/video]
I want that hair cut! J/K


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 24, 2014)

Revamped the mom tent.all 5ga buckets are now hooked up to a 5 gal rez...total cost...10$ lol i had alot extra shit around


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 24, 2014)

@ jigs and the fam one day ill make it over to cail for the smoke harvest.wish i could show my thanks wish dj short blue moonshine.i was able to save one clone tho got my fingers crossed


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2014)

Would be cool to smoke with all a yall. 

For some reason I can't see or post in the 600. It's just invisible to me.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Would be cool to smoke with all a yall.
> 
> For some reason I can't see or post in the 600. It's just invisible to me.


drop your post count down to 10.....it sucks ass..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks. I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks. I thought I was losing my mind.



Me too.

The strange thing is its only the 600?????


Edit: Would love to toke with ya J, even if you take baby hits!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Hehe would be fun to see who can handle what. I think ill be last man standing  (Yes i can sleep while standing, lol)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2014)

i would love to smoke with most of the folks i see on here (the threads we all post on) i would list some but to many for that. i like to meet new people from all walks of life you never know when you will find a great friend.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok I'm gonna test my early pickin's Headband. If I'm not back tonight, know it didnt go well


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2014)

It's been over an hour... hope he's ok.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok I lied. I haven't yet. Waiting for the kids to get to bed so I can get fetal. 

I made a new phrase! You'll hear it in a rap song some day, just remember me!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2014)

Weird dude, I seriously just finished typing a message to someone that ended, 'remember me as your first fan'. Next thing I read is you saying remember you.

Yes I am easily fascinated by coincidence.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 25, 2014)

hahaha i can only imagine how it turned out! The early buds always get me the biggest head rush and so upidy.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Weird dude, I seriously just finished typing a message to someone that ended, 'remember me as your first fan'. Next thing I read is you saying remember you.
> 
> Yes I am easily fascinated by coincidence.


I No longer BELIEVE in Coincidence! Simply LIFE giving back in the Spirit of what you gave! Although, usually it is NOT so Obvious!

Peace and LOVE to ALL (past-present-future)


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok I pussed out last night... by the time I got the kids to bed and wrapped up what I had to do I just felt like shit and it was late so I went to bed! Maybe tonight!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

I finally put my clones into water. Well not the dogs yet, but the other ones. I hope they all make it.

Went to a high school music talent show thing last night. Was a real good time and my daughter is amazing. Didn't make a noise for over an hour and behaved the whole time. It was cool... and I think I might go to the next Rotary meeting close to me.

And I don't believe things are just coincidence either. It's just what I call it so other people know what I mean.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I finally put my clones into water. Well not the dogs yet, but the other ones. I hope they all make it.
> 
> Went to a high school music talent show thing last night. Was a real good time and my daughter is amazing. Didn't make a noise for over an hour and behaved the whole time. It was cool... and I think I might go to the next Rotary meeting close to me.
> 
> And I don't believe things are just coincidence either. It's just what I call it so other people know what I mean.


Jig make a cloner its cheap and easy. here is my bottom the airline has holes every 1/2 inch from a safety pin and Stainless steel washers holding it down. the top is Styrofoam with square holes and i use Styrofoam holders on top. it floats gets air and i put my dome lid over it for humidity. here is pic of bottom part. i have 1 side plugged i can use 2 air lines in or just 1 i tested the air flow and i only need 1 with my pump.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

Who wants to build a cloner? I'm confused.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2014)

I was also wondering why you need a cloner. Your clones are all rooted, right? They all looked good the other day when I was there.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so bad with pics. They all have at least 6 inches of roots on them. I suppose I should stop calling them clones, and just call them plants.

EDIT: Fuck you RIU... you sure don't make it easy to remain being a member of the community. I used to enjoy sharing pics, but the new system makes it so frustrating. BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

And then you lock me out of my favorite thread. I seriously feel like they are singling people out just to get us off the site. Why???? I can't even guess.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Use photobucket for pics and take a deep breath. Everything will be fine


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

Idk jig, why be on riu if I can't be on the 600? New journal may have to go elsewhere!

yay for plants though


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's fuckin bounce then! If we all make a planned departure we can all end up at the same place together! Cuz yeah this place has been sucking for a long time. It goes down several times a day if only for a few minutes but Jesus they can't get their shit together.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 25, 2014)

This TOOooo shall Pass!

I'll wait out the changes! But then again, I am allready a Member on Several OTHER Forums.

I come HERE, to See YOUS'E!

Keep in Mind that MOST Sites will Ban you for talking about Trading, Sharing, Buying, Selling, Profanity.... etc

Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure if this site would actually work well enough to successfully ban someone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Not sure if this site would actually work well enough to successfully ban someone


that they would get right would be the only thing


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2014)

there's been a few....but not on this site unless they were a spammer.


cof


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah RIU is the most lax about everything. Ive been messaged by admins/mods on 420mag and icmag for swearing. Not even to someone just "fuck i messed up the ph" or something like that. then they booted me because i was talkin shit about how they dont even allow people to say green crack if thats what theyre growing because crack is a no no word and only big boys get to use those words.......

Fuck all the other forums RIU til DEATH!!! 

That being said i have an account on just about all of em. dont knwo the passwords for half but yeah other sites are on there shit with banning people. Think ive gone through about a dozen accounts on 420mag. 

grasscity isnt bad though. 

get an imgur if youre having a tough tim with pictures.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2014)

I havent visited the 600 in almost a week.
I have been so busy and so only visited the threads can keep up with.

I too cant get on there anymore.

I would love to share buds with some others here as well.
Distance is a big problem with that though...

Smoking on BBM right now


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2014)

02-25-2014, 10:33 PM
Looks like we need to change to 20 posts per page to post in the 600


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2014)

@ budbro welcome to ur new home bro.
Hey fam just dried EMERIAL TRIANGLES SUPERsour and it left me sour.i dont know if its me or not,i dought it.i flowered for 12 weeks and got bullshit.i think they sent me some bullshit seeds.so i sould have sent them some bullshit u.s. money.I will never order anything from them as long as i live.i mean i work hard for my money and dont like to be taken advantage of ijs


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 26, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ budbro welcome to ur new home bro.
> Hey fam just dried EMERIAL TRIANGLES SUPERsour and it left me sour.i dont know if its me or not,i dought it.i flowered for 12 weeks and got bullshit.i think they sent me some bullshit seeds.so i sould have sent them some bullshit u.s. money.I will never order anything from them as long as i live.i mean i work hard for my money and dont like to be taken advantage of ijs


what seed company bro? so i dont buy from them ever.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2014)

Emerald triangle


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2014)

ok fam this is my vanilla kush from barrys farm.flowered 10 weeks by accident and dry in the drybox for 5 days then jared.the problem is the smell is still in the center of the bud.RH% IN THE jars are 60%.its been 2 weeks and i can definitely smell a lil something but ...when i snap a bud open oh shit there it is.. so do i 1. Keep*cureing or is this as good as it gets? Again when i snap a bud open the smell hits u like wow


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2014)

@ Dc im not bashing emerald triangle to bad maybe i just got a bad batch of seeds but what piss me off is all the time i spent in getting her to the point of my standards just to be disappointed.i guess you can say welcome to the world of growning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

ET is open pollinated so you will get a lot more variance as every male and female combo will pass different traits.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2014)

@ Dr.D now that i didnt know.my mama always said " you get what you pay for"


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 27, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3007416 ok fam this is my vanilla kush from barrys farm.flowered 10 weeks by accident and dry in the drybox for 5 days then jared.the problem is the smell is still in the center of the bud.RH% IN THE jars are 60%.its been 2 weeks and i can definitely smell a lil something but ...when i snap a bud open oh shit there it is.. so do i 1. Keep*cureing or is this as good as it gets? Again when i snap a bud open the smell hits u like wow


cure longer. but tell all they are sneek a smell you wont smell them till you open them. smoke some and see the taste and affect and if taste and effect is there dont worry if its not real tasty and low affect then make hash with half and honey oil with the other half. the oil is for anyone who doesnt like to smoke and can just eat small amounts for cancer/pain ect. the hash is for those who love to smoke. I wish you luck bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 27, 2014)

jojo there are a couple products that will help you plant be much more smelly and sticky. Im testing Terpinator i start adding it next week. are you using led/hps or cfl? Also from reading allot of posts i can say that how close your lights are can affect the smell ect.

Edit also drying style can affect it. if you harvest with lights on and dont dry slow you can loose smell and thc affect. I like 24 hrs of dark and then a green light when i hang i like to trim after they hang 2 days with around 50-60% rh. then i try ad get humidity as close to 60 as i can and check to see how they are doing. usually 10-16 days to dry to 60%. if I cant get room to 60% then i keep a close eye on them and when the branch almost wants to snap i then trim and place the buds in a plastic bag for 3 hrs then take them out and let them dry more for the night. next day i try and snap the stem again. if it snaps i then toss in jars and open it 2-3 times a day. i never used the humidity packs but i am gonna now. will take the guess work out and allow the buds to cure for a few weeks too 3 months.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok fam thanks.i like the honey oil idea


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

Sucks about the buds jojo.

Breeders Boutique is the only seed co I've ordered from. I've been happy with their stuff for the most part.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Question of the day guys...Ice water hash V.S Dry ice hash which one you prefer? I need all my thc from the trim and buds! And after i get the hash what do i do next.bare with me fam this is my first time


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

In my experience ice water hash made properly is of higher quality.



Hey brother Jig, hope you and the fam are well, its a beautiful day out here... Perfect weather for cold beer and sleeveless shirts! And scissor hash, cant forget that


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2014)

Dry ice hash is twice as easy. Ice water hash is twice as good. Results may vary!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Dry ice hash is twice as easy. Ice water hash is twice as good. Results may vary!



Yes this! ^^^
I'll add that ice hash gets even better after pressing!


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 27, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Question of the day guys...Ice water hash V.S Dry ice hash which one you prefer? I need all my thc from the trim and buds! And after i get the hash what do i do next.bare with me fam this is my first time


Are you looking for Smoke Only? Edibles? Both?

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2014)

A friend of mine has been making dry ice hash, and then washing it with alcohol to make a really clean oil. He loves it so much I havn't got to try it .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok then the family has spoken ice hash it is


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Dry ice hash is twice as easy. Ice water hash is twice as good. Results may vary!


A little late, but I will agree with this. Dry ice hash super easy. Water hash is better smoke, but not simple to do.

Dry ice hash is the easy way to do it. Get lots of good stuff.

Dezracer came over again to help with the construction. It's been great having a buddy roll through, get to smoke and chat with someone AND get shit done!!! The attic in the new building is basically done (electric and small wall coverings needed), and pretty much all the drywall is mudded (at least once over). It looks great and I feel good about the progress.

Thanks a bunch buddy. 

Got 2 naps in today lol. Haven't had one in a while but I'm making up for lost time. Slept next to my baby girl both times. I feel like I'm falling out of love with the wife but in love with my little girl. It's sad and I hope it changes, but it's how it feels. 

Things are great though, not to put a damper on the whole scene. The weather is rainy, so no sleeveless shirts out here. It's cold too. But rain is very much needed here. We wish there is more the next few days (that sounds second language right there).

I'm going to be driving a race car around Irwindale speedway on Saturday. Stoked about that. Although no one will be watching me.  lol... we bought tickets to do it years ago, thought the thing had expired years ago, and they call my wife asking if we are still interested, no charge. What kind of company does that?!? I'm stoked.

Went to a wedding last weekend, that was cool. My wifes boobs were out of control. Like holy shit, I can hardly see your face amoungst your cleavage. I really don't get that action on a wedding day. Whatevs, she's cool chick, with huge boobs, haha.

In a couple weeks is my birthday, and soon after I'll be driving out to meet an old RIU buddy I've been hoping to meet for a long time.  3 cheers for a small world.

I miss you guys. I should write more.

Oh, my plants look like shit.

peace


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

They called because it will be raining a ton on Saturday and nobody will be there but you! Drive carefully my friend. 

I am very jealous! 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you know what kind of car you will be driving? NASCAR, Exotic...?

Here is another music gear link I thought you would like:

http://www.zzounds.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 27, 2014)

hey jojo why not try both. do this. divide it into 3 piles. do a dry ice run then a water/ice run. press both out and taste. then you can take the winner and finish last 1/3. that is what im gonna do. I know i love water hash. i never had dry ice hash i want to try it. i also want to make butter and i can use both leftovers to make butter. but i think the dry ice will not yield as much butter since it destroys the plant matter.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Jig that cool about the Racing thing!
Man I would LOVE to do that someday!!!!


Glad Dez Could come over hang hang with you and help out too...nice!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

My friend turned me onto this link, different deal every day.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/

The race thing is a nascar type ride. 500 hp on a 1/2 mile track. I think it's 500 anyways, might be more. I've done it before years back and couldn't believe they let anyone who pays the money and has a license go out there and drive the things. They have guts. Easy to spin out if you didn't know what you were doing, especially on the high banks. It's cool there's a radio in your helmet to communicate with, and if there is a slower person they let you pass. 3 cars on the track at a time. It's probably gonna get rained out this weekend, but someday soon.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

I picked up a cool control surface for my MBox using that Stupid Deal of the day promo.

If you do go on Sat, let me know. We will come and root you on 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2014)

Nascar isn't my favorite kind of racing, but I've always wanted to drive on a real track. I still love hitting the go carts in the summer sometimes. I would love to drive on Laguna Seca, I think its gotta be one of my dreams.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

cool mo, will let you know.

TC, my buddy works at laguna seca. He has a funny pic of him riding a big wheel down the top turn of the corkscrew.

bed time. night night fellas


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My friend turned me onto this link, different deal every day.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/
> 
> The race thing is a nascar type ride. 500 hp on a 1/2 mile track. I think it's 500 anyways, might be more. I've done it before years back and couldn't believe they let anyone who pays the money and has a license go out there and drive the things. They have guts. Easy to spin out if you didn't know what you were doing, especially on the high banks. It's cool there's a radio in your helmet to communicate with, and if there is a slower person they let you pass. 3 cars on the track at a time. It's probably gonna get rained out this weekend, but someday soon.



That sounds seriously awesome! I cant believe it either,,, Id be the first to wreck the shit lol 

Agreed TC, I like hitting more turns and what not, loved pushing my go cart to its limits as a kid. But fuk bro going 200mph would insane


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Racing video games are my favorite. GTA is a close second. My wife is afraid to drive with me after I play it though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

Gran Turismo 4 was a huge part of my life. I bought the ps3 just for GT5. I love racing games. Only problem is I start driving my real car like it's in the game after playing, haha. Start looking at corners like how late can I brake and turn in lol, not the best way to drive on the street.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone play forza horizon?? Probably one of the best forzas out there. haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have always preferred the driving games and used to drive like that all the time.
My driving record was terrible as a result.
I finally got an adult car, and drive pretty "NORMAL" now.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

I LOVE GRAN TURISMO! I played 4 for years and always meant to get a PS3 for 5 but never got around to it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I used to play the GT games too but haven't played a driving game in a while. I don't own any driving gamnes anymore now that I think about it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I've only played the demos of the Forza games and liked them but never pulled the trigger on buying one of them.

EDIT: I've been playing Halo and Battlefield 4 more than any otgher games lately and I don't get to play them enough, IMO


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2014)

I download the games and patch em for use on my PC


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a few that I downloaded to a hard drive for my Xbox like Batman Arkham City, Tony Hawk, Trials HD and a few others.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

My nephews gave me Transworld Surf a few years back and I love that game! The music and the waves are spectacular 

[video=youtube_share;8yWo_5KROaM]http://youtu.be/8yWo_5KROaM[/video]

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I've never seen the gameplay from that one before. gettin shacked at the end there!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

It is a fun game when you need some surf time  The soundtrack is awesome too. I swear Puddle of Mudd is on it but I can't find them listed on the Google


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2014)

Puddle of Mudd is a great band IMO


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;eXIdm_2NNyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXIdm_2NNyk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a strange relationship with puddle of mudd. I kinda can't stand them... YET... I know all the words to like all their songs lol.

My wife loves them.

Damn Mo... bringing me back. Last surf video game I played was T&C Surf and Skate for the nintendo. I remember the waves in that game being huge... nothing like that transworld though.

And speaking of surfing... I was a surfer long ago. Still have my board upstairs. Tore it up from IB up to San Onofre. Best wave I ever got was at Dog Beach in OB, biggest surf I even paddled out in was sunset cliffs, and I almost drowned up near the dolly parton memorial power plant. 

I have an old school skateboard too from way back. Mike McGill with the big dragon on it. I didn't get a chance to ask you about the skateboarding days.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I used to surf, sponge and skate too. I will still go to the skatepark now and then but I stick to the small stuff and keep it pretty chill. I hate getting hurt skateboarding because I hear about it ALL the time. I get told I'm too old now and should give it up for good. I still go because I love it and would like to get another surfboard too. I haven't had one for a couple of years and miss it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2014)

Youre only too old if you get stand up anymore lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

I stopped when I ripped my leg muscles off the bone doing the splits at Etnies skate park! Took me six months to walk halfway normal again and I still get mad cramps in that leg.

Best wave I ever got was a double tube ride at 17th street on a total suckout day. Late drop - totally barreled - come shooting out at light speed and dug my tail into the lip as hard as I could - came to a stop and fell back into another barrel - came out of the second barrel into a sky full of rain - my rooster tail from the tail stop threw so much water in the air it was raining - people on the beach were howling 

Biggest wave is a tie - 60 foot El Porto in the winter 1976 - 3rd reef Huntington Beach Cliffs - it was still getting bigger when I got out of the water.

I looked like this back then:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

Hehe bunch of cali OGs, I'm from the north east, so I was a snowboarder. Spent 14 seasons doing it, and havn't got to in about 4 years its killing me. Still have all my gar its just hard to drive 4+ hours to go.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

I snowboarded too. Still got my board. Funny thing since moving to the mountains I've only gone one time in 7 years now.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2014)

Same here, I grew up land locked but in the Rockies. No surfing but skated till my father in law conveniently lost my skate when I shacked up with my ex when I was about 20. That and an etched glass hookah.... 
I ended up knocking her up and that pretty much ended my skating. I continued to snowboard until I bought a new board and all new gear after I had gone back to college, haven't been since '06..... 
That's a goal for this year, get back up on the slopes. I promised my cousin, we both come from the powder and live in the desert now.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Where in CO? That is where I skated professionally in the late '70s.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm from a tiny town in southern Colorado called Cortez, but we stomped Boulder, Denver, Colorado Springs, and Ft. Collins pretty regular. My stepbrother was in Woodland Park and my cousins were up in Silverthorn. We had a cabin up in Pagosa so I spent a lot of time on Wolf Creek personally. I skated with Joe Johnson and Jeff Grosso up in Ft. Collins and I smoked out and skated with Tony Alva in Farmington, New Mexico. Those were my only pro skater encounters though.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't skate but I did stay at a holiday inn express last night


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2014)

bwahahahahah

To be fair I can't skate anymore either, pretty sure I'd bust my ass anymore.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I snowboarded too. Still got my board. Funny thing since moving to the mountains I've only gone one time in 7 years now.


Sounds like me with the beach


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> bwahahahahah
> 
> To be fair I can't skate anymore either, pretty sure I'd bust my ass anymore.


Tried bombing the hill bu my house a couple of months ago, and crashed into a tree, lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 1, 2014)

haha i still skate when its possible. 3-5 months outta the year outdoors cause our weather is SHITTY but my friends got a little set up in his basement so we can skate all year round.

i do alot of recording for my friends who are alot better than me. a few even moved out to CA to do some real shit. wish i coulda gone with them then id be closer to the whole gang!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

I skated for Becker Surf and Sport as an Amateur street skater but would enter mini ramp comps too. Best friend had a 6' ramp in his back yard so we'd skate it everyday as well as the high school or the mall because there weren't many skateparks around back then. Mike McGills in Carlsbad was the closest and we'd hit that up whenever he could convince his mom to take us.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2014)

I went to McGills park a few times. We dropped in the big halfpipe on our kneepads. That thing was so tall. I like the mini ramps and the snake run.  Good times... I had forgotten about that place.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah that place was like the hioly grail for us. The only other park that I knew of that was fairly local was huntnigton beach and I didn't like that place very much.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

Now I've got three withing 20 min of side street driving but can't really skate anymore. I can cruise around the park and stuff but don't do any tricks anymore. Even that I don't do very often


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I skated for Becker Surf and Sport as an Amateur street skater but would enter mini ramp comps too. Best friend had a 6' ramp in his back yard so we'd skate it everyday as well as the high school or the mall because there weren't many skateparks around back then. Mike McGills in Carlsbad was the closest and we'd hit that up whenever he could convince his mom to take us.


I had a friend with a ramp too. I didnt own a skateboard. Where I lived we didnt have any asphalt. I got on that ramp one time, didnt even try to drop in. Just stood up on the board with it sitting in the middle. It flew out from under me when I went to move and that was the last time I ever tried to skate! It wasn't like I was a retard cuz I used to race motocross, but just not my sport!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't know you raced MX. I used to race district 37 desert and Grand Prix and got to do a SCORE event once.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2014)

I wasn't pro or anything. I used to race Corona when I was a kid on a CR125 till they closed. I did happen to know a lot of pros, being that I lived in the center of the motocross universe  I went to HS with Jeremy McGrath and I know all the guys from Metal Mulisha from when I worked in the tattoo shop most of them got worked on. Mike Metzger worked there for awhile as well and did a few tattoos on me while he was healing from injuries  

My dad raced pro in the late 60's early 70's. He raced a few different bikes, CZ is the one I recall the most. He raced with the likes of John Desoto. He retired in his early 30's, he said one of the factors that helped decide it was time was when he got passed during practice by a little boy named Jeff Ward on a mini cycle.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

That's really cool shit. I wasn't pro or anything either. D37 is an amateur organization and is amateur racing. Expert level racers did race against pros at the nationals though. I had just got my expert bar when I gave it up but raced against some pro off road racers at a couple nationals. Those guys are pro for a reason, there's no way I could keep their pace for more than a few miles but they will just go that fast all the way to the finish line. It's crazy.

Most of the races I did were as an intermediate skill level (Ammateur or Ammie) so we'd leave the start line 15 minutes behind the expert and pro line. I would only get to see the top guys if I wasn't raciong, lol. It is really cool to see in person though and I still go watch desert races here and there with my brother. It's cool to see the excitement at the start line and then head to the pits to watch the fast guys come through and help your buddies pit as they come through. Then head to the finish line to watch the fast guys finish and wait for your buddies.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey fam newsflash the trying to make our hobby legalized in my state so..what will it take for me to grow legally? Any thing i need to know or look out for or what should i get started on doing and getting


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 1, 2014)

Briefly tried skating. Realized I would injure myself severely if I continued to pursue it. Stopped skating.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2014)

Was next to a guy on the freeway today who popped a few wheelies on his sport bike. There were two guys and the one didn't know how to do them, at least at 60 mph. The other guy did a couple seated, then just as he pulled along side me he stood on his seat and popped it up again. It was cool to see. Never seen something like that close up. And safe driver that I am filmed it on my camera. I think the person behind me was pissed. I had him pinned next to a semi while I was watching. Oops.

Watched what I consider a chick movie tonight. 'The Bling Ring'. Yeah, not sure why I wanted to share, but I did. So there you go. I can't say I recommend it. At least in the 80's every movie had some boobs in them so at least there was 10 seconds of enjoyable film. lol



jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam newsflash the trying to make our hobby legalized in my state so..what will it take for me to grow legally? Any thing i need to know or look out for or what should i get started on doing and getting


Nothing I can think of. Just find out how much you can do legally and do it as big as you can. Guys running commercial usually have some big ass plants.



OGEvilgenius said:


> Briefly tried skating. Realized I would injure myself severely if I continued to pursue it. Stopped skating.


This reminds me of how I am now. I don't know when it happened, but I'm scared to do so many things I never even winked at when I was younger. I can get scared of heights at around 15', when as a teenager we would go rock climbing on some tall cliffs with no ropes.

You made me laugh.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

I get scared of things, like heights, I would never have given a second thought to as a youngster too. I have never been sure if it was due to having kids or just age. I never used to be afraid of heights in any way and always enjoyed stuff like that. Now it terrifies me sometimes


----------



## SupaM (Mar 2, 2014)

Just comes with getting older and having more to be around for(kids). I use to be the same way, but find myself playing it "safer" than I once thought to..ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2014)

Plus shit hurts and doesn't heal as fast or as well for that matter. I think the idea of self preservation for ones dependents has a lot of merit as well. Age has its benefits and its drawbacks for sure...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

For real... shit just hurts now. Like bad. Not sure if I didn't feel pain as a teenager or what. It's strange.

Put a deposit on a bass guitar today. Pretty stoked.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2014)

We're getting the band back together!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> We're getting the band back together!!


[video=youtube_share;24hB9Phwnnw]http://youtu.be/24hB9Phwnnw[/video]


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been told I look like the sax player in that movie. I don't know what the sax players looks like, so I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

i have been told i look like this guy the lead for radiohead





and yes i am an ugly fucker


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm gonna be happy if I can ride my mountain bike around the city after this wrist injury finally heals. Getting hurt sucks!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

I think his name is Lou Fareno
[video=youtube_share;zZ5gCGJorKk]http://youtu.be/zZ5gCGJorKk[/video]


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok, yeah... I look nothing like that guy. My fucking neighbor man. Just because I have long hair doesn't make me look like every white dude with long hair lol.

And TC, reminds me... wanted to share with you guys a while back. Saw a dude riding a bike down the road and he only had one arm. Didn't know that could be done, but he was doing it. Suck it up buddy hahaha. Just kidding. Heal that thing.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Saw a dude riding a bike down the road and he only had one arm.



no problem until you have to signal.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

you crack me up cof

and we dont care if you ugly doc, we still love you 

What's going on in LA? My cuz keeps posting pics of all these crazy parties in shreveport. Yall seriously have too much fun down there. Everyones all dressed up looking crazy, everyone has a drink in their hand, everyone is smiling, black and white together, what the hell.... I've never been to a party like that. I need to get out there sometime.

I'm ripped. It's nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

oh hell dont bother me none and cof you crack me up as well to funny


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

I edited that bitch again.

Forgot to tell you guys. I think I killed my plants. I'm not even gonna take a picture of their sorry selves. It's a sad state of affairs.  Not sure what went wrong.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

are you playing with soil again?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope, hydro, doing things just like I always do them. It's odd. I might be able to save a few.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh no&#8230; I musta rubbed off on ya a little.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Or me you.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear! I up potted some of my girls and they did not like the new soil at all!

I have not been out to the grow room since Thursday. Can't wait to see how bad it is. I will post pics no matter how bad


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I edited that bitch again.
> 
> Forgot to tell you guys. I think I killed my plants. I'm not even gonna take a picture of their sorry selves. It's a sad state of affairs.  Not sure what went wrong.


what? humm figure it out bro dont want to do that again. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry about the plants man.  mites? I treated everything I took from you though and have been fine. ....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

OK - it was pretty bad. The JOG was bone dry and wilted badly. I was pretty sure it would rebound because it wasn't crispy. I soaked the whole pot in a 5 gallon bucket and she is perking back up. I wish I had gotten a pic of her before she started perking 






The SOG, Blue Dream, and LA Con are doing well - loving the sunshine 






Everything gets another treatment of AzoMax today.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2014)

If that's bad, no way I'm showing the murder scene in my closet. It's horribly depressing. They just keep getting worse.

And no SG, not mites. It's funny the ones still in soil are still alright. It's just they hydro gals taking a dive bomb.  Bummer.

Having a nice day up in the mountains, hope alls well all around.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2014)

Triple action fertaline


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If that's bad, no way I'm showing the murder scene in my closet. It's horribly depressing. They just keep getting worse.
> 
> And no SG, not mites. It's funny the ones still in soil are still alright. It's just they hydro gals taking a dive bomb.  Bummer.
> 
> Having a nice day up in the mountains, hope alls well all around.


yea that is one reason why i have not switched yet it is way easier to f up


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If that's bad, no way I'm showing the murder scene in my closet. It's horribly depressing. They just keep getting worse.
> 
> And no SG, not mites. It's funny the ones still in soil are still alright. It's just they hydro gals taking a dive bomb.  Bummer.
> 
> Having a nice day up in the mountains, hope alls well all around.


How do you expect us to Diagnose their Problem without Pics? I LOVE a Challenge!

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

So any ideas?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2014)

My best idea is to pop some new seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My best idea is to pop some new seeds.


sounds like a plan what you got in mind?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2014)

Some dre beans. Think it's double death x sage. And a couple c99.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

nice jig i want to give the c99 a go one day


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is a later picture of the Jesus OG post wilt:






Hey Jigs - Did you use bleach or any solvents to clean your rig? Maybe something was still in there? Did you use the LEDs? LEDs will fry young plants. It took me a few tries before I learned that hard lesson


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the mess up Jig ..it happens bro.. I was going to say the same thing Moch said concerning the cleaning . Do you run any h2o ? I got a problem in one of 90ltrs last time round so I bought so oxy plus this time and I still want to make a rdwc but my own experiences and seeing this will keep them just dwc for now.. if I ever do im going so have to refine somethings like water temp management . Hope you can save something anyway with your greenfinger.. Whats the strains you got in the soil? Those DD X SG should have a 9-11 week range and those c99s will have 7-9 week range ..expect some fruity grapefruit/pineapple/sour/hazy & Funky aromas and tastes from that lot... Im not sure if brothermonks trading again so those 99s might not be available again .. safe bro


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2014)

So I saw some of the final yields posted, did the LEDs compare favorably?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2014)

Also, Sannie dropped Sugar Punch. Easily some of the best I've ever had. Maybe not ideal for daytime unless you get the right pheno, but damn. Get yourself a pack at least. 

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/618263-sugar-punch-sannie-results.html

My review.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If that's bad, no way I'm showing the murder scene in my closet. It's horribly depressing. They just keep getting worse.
> 
> And no SG, not mites. It's funny the ones still in soil are still alright. It's just they hydro gals taking a dive bomb.  Bummer.
> 
> Having a nice day up in the mountains, hope alls well all around.


do you have some soil around? if so try and stick the sick ladies in soil and see if they bounce back.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> And no SG, not mites. It's funny the ones still in soil are still alright. It's just they hydro gals taking a dive bomb.  Bummer.
> 
> Having a nice day up in the mountains, hope alls well all around.


Sorry man. They all were pretty healthy plants I brought you too. I'm sorry jigs, I could take some fresh cuts and we could try it again for ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys, it's all good. First off SomeGuy, don't feel bad, I'm the one that should feel bad. You gave me beautiful plants and I kilt em. Sorry your work went to nothing. We are different people, but if I were you I'd be a bit pissed at me. lol

And about the other plants, I'm not one to chase a sick plant. If it looks like it wants to die, I'd rather spend time and effort on a plant that wants to live. I'm not going to toss them in the trash until they are good and gone, but that day is not far off.

It's a bummer, but really that's all I'm taking it as, a bummer. No big deal.

The plants in soil are Dog, but honestly they have never looked great. Weird structure. Healthy as can be for being neglected and not watered on schedule.

Ah well. And DCobeen, lol... you weren't here for my soil adventures last year. Me and soil don't do too well together. Much more comfortable in water. I spent about 8 or 9 months on 2 grows that got me about 3.5 oz. Using a 1000w the whole time. Talk about fail. 

I have them in the small DWC I always start stuff in. I don't use anything other than water to clean my gear. I have not used my LED at all... just flouros. They have the exact same bottles of nutes I always use, literally the same bottles.

I think it might be they were used to a lot more light than I was giving them? I don't know.

And OGE, the yield did compare to my HID yeilds as far as g/w went. Pretty much right on. The buds are much smaller however, but the smell is the best I've done, high is really great, and the buds look nice, just small. However I think the buds being small also has to do with the way the plats were grown by me. Super branchy. If there would have been less buds I think they would have been bulkier.

Another thing was my roots. The roots were AMAZINGLY SMALL. Not sure what that was about either. I think it may have had to do with me removing the dams in the tubes. ??? But they were very small compared to normal.

I like the LED"s a lot and think they produce better weed, at around the same g/w ratio as hids... at least in my setup.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Guys, it's all good. First off SomeGuy, don't feel bad, I'm the one that should feel bad. You gave me beautiful plants and I kilt em. Sorry your work went to nothing. We are different people, but if I were you I'd be a bit pissed at me. lol
> 
> And about the other plants, I'm not one to chase a sick plant. If it looks like it wants to die, I'd rather spend time and effort on a plant that wants to live. I'm not going to toss them in the trash until they are good and gone, but that day is not far off.
> 
> ...


oh light source change will mess them up good. but they will bounce back bro. they are weeds after all. when i moved mine form cfl to led they got all mad for a bit they shrunk which blew my mind. then boom they took off again and love it. i have to check on them now direct tv was here and set me up. i love direct tv dish and mediacom can kiss my white butt.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

There's no coming back from this:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

i hate to agree but i dont see it making the turn jig


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

my wife hitting some kush hash


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Happy Fat Tuesday! Doing anything fun Dr?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> There's no coming back from this:
> View attachment 3013100


ive seen this look when some reveg a plant that was in flower for more than 35 days. but wow this one is really really not happy with you.


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> There's no coming back from this:
> View attachment 3013100


Sorry to say, but not endless you have a clean room, and know how to do tissue culture! Did she get over fertilized?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

chilling getting high and have to go finish a side project in a bit


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Happy Fat Tuesday! Doing anything fun Dr?


Mo happy FAt Tuesday bro. im 1 hr 20 min away from winning a bid on a small hps 150 setup. Then i can put 4 more plants into flower. i cant wait till i can get a big light and tent. 2 months maybe 3. so my day is great i hope you all have a great day.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

If anything they were underfed guv.

love that pic doc. Really cool


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the plants, J. GL with the beans bro.

edit: no that plant doesn't look to have a future 
What about water levels? Were they getting enough water?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Waiting for the sun to pop out so I can get some outdoor pics of the ladies


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

It's beautiful and sunny here mo. It's nice how sometimes we are in the clouds, and sometimes above. It's glorious on days like today because the sun reflects off the top of the nice white clouds making it even brighter.

Whodat... I thought the same thing. I was like damn, water level too low... but nope. They have plenty of water. Roots are all at least 6 inches long. THe longer ones are around 12-15". STill nice and white. Temps are good. pH could be off, I haven't checked it... but then again... I never check it. There's lots of bubbles in the water. Humidity is nice in there.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 4, 2014)

You've got yourself a real head scratcher there Jig. I'm sure the beans will work out for you though.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 4, 2014)

My try at making oil.step by step i let my dry buds sit in aceton then boiled acetone using coffee pot warmer.when oil and acetone reduced this is what i was left with, the thick stuff was at the bottom of the bowl so i strained it to separate it


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Honestly Jig I don't know how you have gotten away with no monitoring for as long as you have. It's sort of a miracle! lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 4, 2014)

View attachment 3013263 
Not sure if i should try it trash it or give it away? So plz help me get it wright making oil


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Honestly Jig I don't know how you have gotten away with no monitoring for as long as you have. It's sort of a miracle! lol


re: this ^ lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2014)

here's video using 190 everclear
[video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
I shake it with the top on the jar for 45 seconds to a minute before filtering....and I wring it out.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 4, 2014)

So icant use acetone?
And what is ever clear?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 4, 2014)

Did you really put water in the res?  and what are these people talking jig and beans?!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Whomever made that vid is a fanny boy! I bet he's got the uniform to prove it!

great method and tutorial though, I'm sure it's great product


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> So icant use acetone?
> And what is ever clear?


iAcetone is not recommended.
Everclear is 190 proof grain alcohol usually available in your nearest liquor store.


cof


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> There's no coming back from this:
> View attachment 3013100


That plant looks dead.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

you can use rum 151 also. if you cant get the strong stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> here's video using 190 everclear
> [video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
> I shake it with the top on the jar for 45 seconds to a minute before filtering....and I wring it out.
> 
> ...


just made some to day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you can use rum 151 also. if you cant get the strong stuff.


151 rum will have more impurities in it clear booze is better.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

i know. im jsut letting him know if he cant get the good stuff 151 can work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i know. im jsut letting him know if he cant get the good stuff 151 can work.


i would use it way before iso i am not big on it.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

Ppshh you guys just gotta run the ISO right. I'm not gonna waste good drinking alcohol just to evap it all away. Now if you wanna make a tincture with some drinking spirits I'm all down!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I skated for Becker Surf and Sport as an Amateur street skater but would enter mini ramp comps too. Best friend had a 6' ramp in his back yard so we'd skate it everyday as well as the high school or the mall because there weren't many skateparks around back then. Mike McGills in Carlsbad was the closest and we'd hit that up whenever he could convince his mom to take us.


It is finally gone now. 

http://www.carlsbadskatepark.org/history/

An interesting history....really the very first skate park, ever, in the world.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Try this - put a couple of drops of whatever you are using on a mirror and let it evaporate. If it leaves behind a residue, don't use it!

It is very easy to distill pure alcohol from fermented yeast and sugar. And you can always collect it again when you evap your oil.

O-Chem is so much fun


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2014)

Javadog said:


> It is finally gone now.
> 
> http://www.carlsbadskatepark.org/history/
> 
> ...


That's sad. I didn't know it was destroyed and turned into an industrial park.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok im about to give up on this hash oil making.i used acetone aka nail polish remover.acetone from home depot and 151 proof liquor.my bud have alot of hair so i was thinking about using a coffee strainer after shaking the weed and 151 proof


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

You are not gonna get smokable oil from 151 I'm just telling you now. You will be able to ingest it, but I would STRONGLY suggest not smoking it. It will be very harsh from the impurities, and likely taste like crap. I made an infusion(as I called it) with some whiskey, then after I strained out the trim and squeezed as much out as possible I did an alcohol wash to see what I got from it. Well long story short it was a bad idea, and the final product went into the trash.

I filter most of my alcohol/oil solutions twice completely in the freezer. I also leave the filters in the freezer for a couple hours before hand to ensure they are as cold as possible to trap as many impurites as possible. The faster you do the washes and the colder everything is the cleaner the oil will be when your done Jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks tc i think i might stick to making ice hash.im not spending another damn dime on anything that has to do with making oil


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

lol whatever works for ya man. I make the qwiso because its cheap and fast. Bubble hash is cheap to make too other then the work though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

The second park was the Concrete Wave under the 5 freeway near Disneyland.

Then they built one near me in Torrance. When I moved to CO I skated an old health club pool (Health Bowl)





I was 16 in that pic 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Ice water is work but then you get this:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2014)

@ dr.d tc &mohican wish u guys were closer to my state lol i would love to learn and trade


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2014)

the easiest way is with a bubble washer
[video=youtube_share;z1KDmfhYzEc]http://youtu.be/z1KDmfhYzEc[/video]


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Jigs and all on here.
I have been AWOL a lot latley, just so busy...but not with my plants really!!

I have to say that after I got the hang of hydro its working out well, and they are so of the happiest girls I have ever raised.
Next run I might the bennies, but right now I am doing well sterile


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice bassman. Was thinking of you and the hydro plants just last night. Glad you checked in and even gladder (???) that the plants are doing well. Hydro is the ticket (for me at least). Hopefully you find success with it as well.

Too funny, I been looking at bass amps becuase I bought a bass guitar and there are some called bassmans. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2014)

@ bassman welcome to the world of hydro brother


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ bassman welcome to the world of hydro brother


Heres a quick pic of the indica side, after topping and recovery...3rd day 12/12
View attachment 3014204


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh and Jig I am doing my ph adjustments via the GH drops only.
It seems to be good enough after all


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah when i buy a tent its gonna be hydro. i want 1 plant in a 4x4 tent in scrog lol. i think im gonna need like 4 of those 4x4 tents in a year. so im thinking of getting a 4x8x8 and growing into it. what is the best hydro setup to use all?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yeah when i buy a tent its gonna be hydro. i want 1 plant in a 4x4 tent in scrog lol. i think im gonna need like 4 of those 4x4 tents in a year. so im thinking of getting a 4x8x8 and growing into it. what is the best hydro setup to use all?


I think (from my reading) that every hydro setup has it pros and cons.

RDWC seems to be explosive growth from what I have seen though, but with higher chances of problems with root issues if the water isnt right.

When I get a new place and have a spare room I will get a 4x8 or 8x8 though


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2014)

The best all around hydro IMO is a flood drain table. Or a table with drippers, drain to waste.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> The best all around hydro IMO is a flood drain table. Or a table with drippers, drain to waste.


I have heard lots of times from old school growers that a flood and drain table is the way to go


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2014)

okay *flood drain table *will be researched. ty guys.

Edit: I found this one. i can leave it for a couple of weeks if need be.
http://htgsupply.com/Product-Big-Boy-Hydroponic-System


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2014)

also known as ebb and flow if'n ur googlin'


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> also known as ebb and flow if'n ur googlin'


yep the one i found i love i got an extra 55 gallon barrel and can have it as a change over switch lines with a valve and can dump adjust other ect. if i can get whole grow on it then i can go travel for a few weeks even longer if i have someone to check it ect for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yep the one i found i love i got an extra 55 gallon barrel and can have it as a change over switch lines with a valve and can dump adjust other ect. if i can get whole grow on it then i can go travel for a few weeks even longer if i have someone to check it ect for me.


Once you get the system down , you can leave it lone for a week.
At least thats where I would feel safe.
My ph is stable, but the ppm will slowly go down.
A week is long enough for a major problem to develop as well though, so it will always be a risk (IMO)


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The second park was the Concrete Wave under the 5 freeway near Disneyland.
> 
> Then they built one near me in Torrance. When I moved to CO I skated an old health club pool (Health Bowl)
> 
> ...


That's a badass pic Mo! I only skated pools a couple of times and wasn't very good at it. Mostly mini ramps and street with an occasional vert ramp thrown in there here and there. My buddies were really good at vert but I never got to their level. 

@ Bassman - Those ladies look lovely, nice


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Once you get the system down , you can leave it lone for a week.
> At least thats where I would feel safe.
> My ph is stable, but the ppm will slowly go down.
> A week is long enough for a major problem to develop as well though, so it will always be a risk (IMO)


I'm about to leave my tables alone for 9 days....I'm scared as hell! I left the res alone for a week to test it out, and everything was ok. I've got my fingers crossed that I don't have any equipment failures. Its gonna be crazy being gone that long and then coming back to see the growth .


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I'm about to leave my tables alone for 9 days....I'm scared as hell! I left the res alone for a week to test it out, and everything was ok. I've got my fingers crossed that I don't have any equipment failures. Its gonna be crazy being gone that long and then coming back to see the growth .


I wish you good luck.
I know Who has left and returned without problems, but he did some preventative measures.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2014)

I love you guys. Keep it going. 

RDWC or Flood table. Yep.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to lose 50 pounds and rehab the knees and maybe I could hit some vert again. I was having a ton of fun at Etnies until I ate it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I'm about to leave my tables alone for 9 days....I'm scared as hell! I left the res alone for a week to test it out, and everything was ok. I've got my fingers crossed that I don't have any equipment failures. Its gonna be crazy being gone that long and then coming back to see the growth .


hope all goes well 


mo bad ass man there is some video of me floating around somewhere


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2014)

apparently riu photo uploader doesnt work anymore...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2014)

My Cindy99 grown by a good buddy of mine


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

She looks great


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Ppshh you guys just gotta run the ISO right. I'm not gonna waste good drinking alcohol just to evap it all away. Now if you wanna make a tincture with some drinking spirits I'm all down!


Yeah, for sure. A lot ISO has that aftertaste that's nasty. But if it is done right it's incredible. I don't actually drink though, so I might opt for the everclear instead personally.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Try this - put a couple of drops of whatever you are using on a mirror and let it evaporate. If it leaves behind a residue, don't use it!
> 
> It is very easy to distill pure alcohol from fermented yeast and sugar. And you can always collect it again when you evap your oil.
> 
> O-Chem is so much fun


PURE alcohol is actually REALLY difficult to make. However high 90's purity is relatively easy. There will be some water though - no biggie.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 6, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> My Cindy99 grown by a good buddy of mine
> 
> View attachment 3014548


wow she is all 1 giant bud love it. what lights did your friend use?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats some nice work ur buddy did


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a bass guitar and an amp for it yesterday. Been tearing things up ever since. Well except for passing out at 8pm last night cuz I smoked some headband again. lol

Big day of going out with the fam today. Farmers market, breakfast, and meeting up with the lady who helped baby be born.

And the plants look bad.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2014)

Have fun with the fam today bro! Obviously plants doing rough sucks. Theres a bunch of farmers markets around where we are living now, we need to start checking them out when the weather gets better.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2014)

Put those fingers on ice jig, lol. Sounds like a great day with the fam bro


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah it was cool till I found a way to fuck it up like I always do.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2014)

With the plants I hope and not the day out!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah, day out. Fuckin sucks dude.  I just don't get what my problem is sometimes. Get all upset about stupid shit and can't let it go. I don't even know what I'm upset about anymore and can't shake it. I'd say I need to smoke a bowl, but I already done that. Was thinking just how strangely appealing the idea of a therapist is, paying someone to really really give a shit about the stupid things I think in my head. Not like they don't care, I guess they do professionally, but if they were just your friend they'd say, 'get over that shit you little pussy' and be done with it.

So I will take the imaginary therapist friends advice and just get over it lol.

Thanks.



I have never been north of san francisco. I think that should change sometime after june.  super stoked for you bro.

*whodat is cali bound!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2014)

Jig, I'm the same way.. I fuck shit up by getting hung up on things&#8230; my wife HAAAAATES it. I'm trying to learn to take a deep breath, and not give a shit as much. Hope you're well aside.

Whodat is Cali bound?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

FUCKING A BROTHER! When? Where? tell tell.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2014)

I find I just don't like most people in general... Not that they're bad people, just get on my nerves easy lol.


You heard right bobo. Will be living and working on a vineyard in humbolt. Will have limited outdoor canna garden and no indoor but it's a good place to start me thinks.
thanks guys.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2014)

Breath in and out good breathes when exhaling say what you want gone to be gone, its not worth the stress.



Bobotrank said:


> Jig, I'm the same way.. I fuck shit up by getting hung up on things my wife HAAAAATES it. I'm trying to learn to take a deep breath, and not give a shit as much. Hope you're well aside.
> 
> Whodat is Cali bound?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> FUCKING A BROTHER! When? Where? tell tell.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nah, day out. Fuckin sucks dude.  I just don't get what my problem is sometimes. Get all upset about stupid shit and can't let it go. I don't even know what I'm upset about anymore and can't shake it. I'd say I need to smoke a bowl, but I already done that. Was thinking just how strangely appealing the idea of a therapist is, paying someone to really really give a shit about the stupid things I think in my head. Not like they don't care, I guess they do professionally, but if they were just your friend they'd say, 'get over that shit you little pussy' and be done with it.
> 
> So I will take the imaginary therapist friends advice and just get over it lol.
> 
> ...


MAn Jig I think we are gonna get alone really good....or kill each other...lol. I can completely relate to what your saying here. I have the same thing happen all the time. Something little and stupid gets under my skin and I just can't shake it for hours. Ends up getting my wife pissed at me, and me pissed at everything then. Sadly I don't have any great input on how to deal with it. I've been trying to just distract myself with things I enjoy when it happens. I can very seriously say the glass working has been fantastic therapy for me, though I've recently been considering "talking" to someone. I've seen therapists at various points in my life, all of which I've felt were extremely uneventful but who knows maybe next time will be different. I hope the whole evening isn't a wash for ya man, I guess if it is break out the hash when hanna goes to bed and knock yourself out . 

I can't believe how fast this trip came up for us, I'm sitting here doing laundry getting ready


Now on the whodat moving thing... 

Why am I just finding out about this? 

You should come up for a visit before your on the other side of the country completely!!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2014)

I found this pic and wanted to share this with jigs and you all
.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

JIg,

Sorry to hear that man. It happens sometimes. I have my moments for sure...LOL 

I am suprised the plants have problems if the roots look good.... Maybe its just adjustment to the lighting? I get to see you and Hannah really soon man!! woot. 

TC,

I have pills made and hopefully will knock out some cannamels tomorrow too. Jig is stopping over monday. I will update you through here with specifics about whats what .


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2014)

You guys are awesome, thanks bud, its such a blessing having friends! I can't believe I'm flying out tomorrow it came up so fast. I think we are pretty well ready though, just tieing up some loose ends today. Hope you guys are having a good sunday.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

I had some of your Diablo last night SomeGuy! Very very good! Best medication I have enjoyed in a long time. No pain and I slept very well last night.


Photobucket is down so I can't post a pic. I did put some up last night on my thread 


Now I am going out to to the studio to partake in some of Mithrandir's Blue Dream kief!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Jig and all the musciians on here...
I am looking for a headphone amp.
I have no idea the differences.
I am going to be powering ipod and smartphone from it mostly.
I cant get the sound I want without one.
I have several headphones on the way right now based on my reading at Headfi.org
They (Headfi peeps) all seem to use super expensive headphone amps!
While I want great SQ, I am seriously on a budget, esp after my ATH-M50s
I guess I am asking if pro audio, portable, and audiophile ones are basically the same, and if anyone has a budget one they recommend.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

They are hard to find. The cheap ones suck!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They are hard to find. The cheap ones suck!


I have looked at several on eBay from China, with tubes in them.
I really cant spend $400 on a headphone amp, but $50-$75 isnt out of the question.

I have Denon receivers, and they have headphone jacks, but not sure how an independent one would compare?!?
The sound and output from the Denon is WAY superior to my smart phone and ipod though, but it isnt where I listen to music with phones.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ever look up any mods?? Ive seen a bunch for mics but havent needed to look for amps but i can assume if parts are similar they can be upgraded.

You take a cheap MXL mic, get high quality but cheap ceramic resistors/transistors or whatever the fuck they are, unsolder the existing parts and replace them with the 50 bucks of upgrades you got and boom, 1000+ dollar mic for about 200 ish i think. Give or take. Also put a new screen on it and some other slight mods but theyre very very easy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure if any of these would work. Buy one at guitar center, if you don't like it, return within 30 days. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behringer-MICROAMP-HA400-Headphone-Amp-103648630-i1475441.gc

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behringer-AMP800-MiniAMP-4-Channel-Stereo-Headphone-Amplifier-103733549-i1125160.gc

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Live-Wire-4-Channel-Headphone-Amplifier-108095969-i2577317.gc


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I think Ill go down there and try some out.
Maybe take 2 home and compare them.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2014)

Hell yeah, that's what I'm talking about.

Get on down there, it's like toys r us.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

You can also score some nice used stuff there from time to time.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 11, 2014)

I run a Bose Bluetooth wave and Bose headphones and Bose 7.1 home theatre 901 series... Never changing.... just sayin!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2014)

Dude, you are the man. Please... tell me all about that system. Not kidding. Wife has been on me to setup a sonus type system for a long time and I just don't want to because it's too expensive (at least for what you get in my opinion). I'm a big fan of bose, and we have a few products of theirs, but tell me about the wave, how do you use it? Does it stream stuff? I get so fucking lost reading descriptions and stuff like that because it doesn't really deal with what the thing acutally does in real life.

So any input is appreciated.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been a little hit or miss with Bose. I bought some PC speakers of theirs that were just terrible and returned them. I bought some more expensive PC speakers and have pretty much loved those. I've had 2 of their surround sounds and one broke after about 6 months and returned/upgraded it to another model. That one was ok, but got old and sold at yard sale eventually. This last TV I bought has 16 speakers in it, so I just added a yamaha woofer to it and I'm happy for now. Remember my TV jig? It was so exciting we both fell asleep on the couch?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2014)

I've had a bose 3-2-1 system for over 10 years and am well satisfied....there's a pair of QE-2's that are great headphones.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2014)

AS far as home audio, I run Tannoys for my mains and 2 channel listening
The living room system has a par of speakers I built 3 yrs ago.
I have Boston Acoustic mains in the garage/gym
Every system has a Bassman creations sub or 3.
For amplification I run all Denon Heads, with either Yamaha or Crest Audio for the sub power.


Update I just bought a tube/headphone amp from Ebay, now I have to decide on headphones.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

I have always used AKG with great results. Tried some Sennheiser and they were not as good. I know it's not just me. My daughter keeps borrowing my AKGs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey fam been a lil min. Ac at the house took a dump.had to replace the entire unit.anyway we back on the hunt.post pics [email protected] Dr.D thanks again for your words of encouragement!! Things looking good as the popping starts.cherry pull est....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

my cherry puff look fantastic should be a good one. hella stocky!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Clones from the LA Cup are really starting to go nuts.





FMILYs LA Con is really loving the cloth pot:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dude, you are the man. Please... tell me all about that system. Not kidding. Wife has been on me to setup a sonus type system for a long time and I just don't want to because it's too expensive (at least for what you get in my opinion). I'm a big fan of bose, and we have a few products of theirs, but tell me about the wave, how do you use it? Does it stream stuff? I get so fucking lost reading descriptions and stuff like that because it doesn't really deal with what the thing acutally does in real life.
> 
> So any input is appreciated.


bose bluetooth is nice, I got it set up so that damn near everything with Bluetooth and sound can play out of it all you gotta do is tell the device to play via Bluetooth; even an old ipod nano that doesn't connect to anything else plays fine. and its only got a few buttons, I don't think I even looked at the manual when I set it it up. And you're right it is hit or miss with Bose... that's why I have models that have been tested and I don't use their amps/ receivers, I have a VERY spendy 2014 Onkyo head that I run everything to... IMO if you're gonna spend thousands on audio equipment, make sure it says MADE IN JAPAN... Just sayin', those ricers can make some DAMN GOOD electronics... 

maybe look into Denon, Onkyo, B&W, Or if money is falling out of your ears try some NAKAMICHI.... Bose sounds like a Gameboy compared to Nakamichi....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a Denon receiver unit thingy. Just no bluetooth and the wife is crazy about having whatever is on her phone playing in any room of the house.

Thanks for the info.

Good to see you JoJo,

Nice plants mo!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have always used AKG with great results. Tried some Sennheiser and they were not as good. I know it's not just me. My daughter keeps borrowing my AKGs


Which model do you have?
Headphones are a very specific to people.
Impossible to find a pair everyone will prefer.
Some ppl dont care about sound much like my girl and any speakers will do, except for movie-time then she has to have the real speakers on.


jigfresh said:


> I have a Denon receiver unit thingy. Just no bluetooth and the wife is crazy about having whatever is on her phone playing in any room of the house.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


My friend is like that.
He has his pc laptop phone receiver tv etc all connected.
His smart phone can control everything all as well.
He is changing channels dimming lights and all with it lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the big full size headphones with the soft leatherish pads. So comfy


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 12, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> ...My friend is like that.
> He has his pc laptop phone receiver tv etc all connected.
> His smart phone can control everything all as well.
> He is changing channels dimming lights and all with it lol.



I love having a great synergy throughout my house too!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I like the big full size headphones with the soft leatherish pads. So comfy


Yeah Me too


FrozenChozen said:


> I love having a great synergy throughout my house too!


I wouldnt mind that, but would need all new stuff, and that aint happening unless its broken!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 12, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah Me too
> I wouldnt mind that, but would need all new stuff, and that aint happening unless its broken!


all the more reason to test the limits of your current system!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 12, 2014)

Dam nice bro. i so live in the wrong state. I cant wait till i take over the family business and have money and time to travel.



Mohican said:


> Clones from the LA Cup are really starting to go nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2014)

seems like its entirely illegal to grow outside here now, and might not be legal inside either.
The laws are going backwards here.

Have to have fire marshall inspect all aspects of setup for safety, and proper venting as well as getting written permission from home owner, then get a permit from fire dept, as well as prop 215 med card. 1200 watt max too


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2014)

dam,whats that all about bass?
i just want my state to re-class it.and thats it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> dam,whats that all about bass?
> i just want my state to re-class it.and thats it.


It started with folks whing that weed growing outdoor smells offensive, like their cigs and dog sh*t blowing over doesnt!
Then they decided all ppl growing their own must be drug lords...and it went from there I suppose?!?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2014)

Led headband has nice density and flavor though I can't pinpoint what the flavor reminds me of.... I need to smoke more ! Great high, I felt it was a laughter fun high. I wouldn't say speedy or triply ,but not brain numbingly stony either. Real nice structure and trich coverage as well. So glad I got a chance to try it, even happier I got to meet the grower he's a pretty cool dude lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Led headband has nice density and flavor though I can't pinpoint what the flavor reminds me of.... I need to smoke more ! Great high, I felt it was a laughter fun high. I wouldn't say speedy or triply ,but not brain numbingly stony either. Real nice structure and trich coverage as well. So glad I got a chance to try it, even happier I got to meet the grower he's a pretty cool dude lol.


I have speedy and stoney strains right now mostly.
A silly one would be nice


----------



## supchaka (Mar 13, 2014)

I was told by a friend it has a kushy taste. Whatever that is  Being that I don't smoke enough I'll have to take his word for it. I had an ounce in a ziplock yesterday in the kitchen cabinet and I could smell it from about 8 ft away, pretty impressive I thought. I've only smoked it twice so far, and definitely up there with the strongest Ive had lately.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Led headband has nice density and flavor though I can't pinpoint what the flavor reminds me of.... I need to smoke more ! Great high, I felt it was a laughter fun high. I wouldn't say speedy or triply ,but not brain numbingly stony either. Real nice structure and trich coverage as well. So glad I got a chance to try it, even happier I got to meet the grower he's a pretty cool dude lol.



lol thats awesome TC, have a fun/safe trip bro.



Where's the jigster at!?! Hope all is well bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

I made it home. Tired. Miss my wifey. But I am so proud of my little girl for handling the trip so well. She's awesome.

The best part of the trip was seeing our kids play together. Shit makes me wanna cry right now. It was touching and I'll remember it forever. TC's cool too, lol. But yeah man... all the struggle the past 7 months just melts away when I see my little H laughing, making friends, lighting up the world around her. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right in life, and that's a rare feeling for me.

We talked about you Whodat. Not sure if your ears were ringing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll contact the NSA for details on that convo, it's all good  as you know I got to meet TC at the Denver HTCC  was a blast even though I got sick from the plane ride there. He's a cool cat indeed!

Man it's great to hear your fatherly experiences  lord knows you deserve it and I'm sure you are and will be a great dad. Cheers!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice bro. yes that is a moment to remember, espcially when she is a teenager driving you nuts lmao.


jigfresh said:


> I made it home. Tired. Miss my wifey. But I am so proud of my little girl for handling the trip so well. She's awesome.
> 
> The best part of the trip was seeing our kids play together. Shit makes me wanna cry right now. It was touching and I'll remember it forever. TC's cool too, lol. But yeah man... all the struggle the past 7 months just melts away when I see my little H laughing, making friends, lighting up the world around her. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right in life, and that's a rare feeling for me.
> 
> We talked about you Whodat. Not sure if your ears were ringing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I made it home. Tired. Miss my wifey. But I am so proud of my little girl for handling the trip so well. She's awesome.
> 
> The best part of the trip was seeing our kids play together. Shit makes me wanna cry right now. It was touching and I'll remember it forever. TC's cool too, lol. But yeah man... all the struggle the past 7 months just melts away when I see my little H laughing, making friends, lighting up the world around her. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right in life, and that's a rare feeling for me.
> 
> We talked about you Whodat. Not sure if your ears were ringing.


you are all cool cats in my book and would love to see and burn one with everyone of you


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

Back at ya doc. Won't be too long.


----------



## catalysttheory (Mar 13, 2014)

Supchaka: a kushy taste is a good earthy taste and also the taste of nice clean hash combined, imo. Good afhgan kush will taste just like this, hence the descriptor.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

I ground a little up today and it smelled a bit like hash.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2014)

I told jig that I considered all of us that hang around each other's threads here the cool kids of riu. You all know who you are! 

Jig if you wanna post that vid of the girls you sent today I'm cool with that. It was pretty awesome! They had so much fun!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool... I will. Wasn't sure if that was cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Cool... I will. Wasn't sure if that was cool.


aaaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
tc how old is your girl mine is three?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha that's great


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 14, 2014)

Good stuff guys!!
I remember when my kids were little...kinda


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 14, 2014)

I stopped in to see some plants and instead seen 2 very cute girls having fun. I like.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2014)

That was cute, it made my morning! 
I love babies, kids are so cute till they get to puberty lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

cute,just made me go kiss mine.......you guys rock.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes that is an adorable clip. Cute girls.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 14, 2014)

jig & thundercat you both have sweet girls. enjoy then as much as you can before they grow up and dont need you as much. time fly's


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2014)

Babies babies, everywhere! Awesome vid&#8230; Jig, she is growing so fast! That laugh must melt your heart. TC, yours is cute as all hell, too. BUY A GUN. NOW.  

I just knocked my wife up again a few weeks back.  So looks like we're gonna do this again. #2, here we come. Done after that, lol. ¡No mas!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats bobo! Two is a good number, they need a playmate.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> aaaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> tc how old is your girl mine is three?



Mine is 4 dr. And I hope that she is old enough to remember some of this trip well. She seems to be having lots of fun. She loved playing with Hanna. 


Grats bobo hope number 2 goes well! Thankfully I've got the fun front covered .


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2014)

Wifey is a couple weeks late right now, so we might be having number 2 together bobo. Let's hope no one has twins!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

my two are 6 years apart 9 and 3. my sister's are 15 months she was prego at the 6 month check up. two is a good # bobo


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh shit, Jig!!!!!!! That would be awesome, brother!! Keep us all posted on how this progresses. And thanks guys for the kind words.

2 is the magic number. Aside from 600. That is the other magic number, too. Hah. My wife and her brother were close like that, Dr. Almost Irish twins, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

my sis is 17 months older then me she can be a b!+<h. she gave my weed to my mom the first time a got busted.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no! lol&#8230; my wife gave her brother hell for a long time, but they are also the closest person in each others' lives.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

Jigs! Was that planned?

My girls are 20 months apart. We planned that 

Here is my unexpected love child:








Cheers,
Uncle Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 15, 2014)

And then comes the jinx. lmoa. hey twins can be fun or a nightmare. you all have young kids is great. keeps you active. Bobo congrats bro. Do you all want a bou or another girl?


jigfresh said:


> Wifey is a couple weeks late right now, so we might be having number 2 together bobo. Let's hope no one has twins!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2014)

We want wife to get her period!!!

No not planned mo, we don't want to have any more kids of our own. But will roll with whatever happens. :/


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2014)

well get ready to roll,cause the wheels are...

me myself think its best to have'em close.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2014)

My two are 6 and 9 and fight like crazy. My son has his moments but seems to like getting his sister in trouble more than most other things these days. They are constantly telling on each other for the silliest things.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> And then comes the jinx. lmoa. hey twins can be fun or a nightmare. you all have young kids is great. keeps you active. Bobo congrats bro. Do you all want a bou or another girl?


I'll take whatever they've got, lol. I thought I wanted a boy the first time, and I love having a girl.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We want wife to get her period!!!
> 
> No not planned mo, we don't want to have any more kids of our own. But will roll with whatever happens. :/



Congrats? :/ I would be thinking "oh shit, here we go again". (Nervous lol). Wife hasn't had hers but she is on bcontrol.... Have you done the test yet? 

Hope your liking the buds! I feel like its a better cure w the bovidas. Take care jig, sending positive energy your way. 

~SG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

i wish mine where closer but it is because i will be 50is when the girl gets ready to move out


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2014)

I turn 40 this year. I've got a 10yo daughter and we just had our son 5 months ago. I'm gonna be old when he leaves. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

holy shit guy! i like doing the do so i need i watch it or i will be there


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll be 52 when baby girl turns 18.

Wife got her period. Thank the Lord!!!

Mo, Holy shit man. I finally got brave and tried a little of the brittle last night. WOAH> felt like I was on drugs, like shrooms or something. Was wild as hell.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2014)

I was 51 when my son was born.......he's 12 now.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

how is that? i could not see myself keeping up with my baby girl in 10 or 20 years she is crazy!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2014)

I can't keep up with mine now and next month I'll be half way to 78, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2014)

Since we're saying. I'm one of 4 that are each 18 months apart. My own 4 are each 4 years apart. Wasn't planned that way.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife's family has four girls 3 years apart every time and they had 9 boys then the last grand baby was my baby girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2014)

Me and the wife are only children. can't imagine having a brother or sister really.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2014)

I had 4 brothers most of which are between 3-6 years years apArt. I was the unexpected baby of the family born a full 10 years after my youngest brother. Lol that prolly explains a lot . I'm very happy with only having one kid at the moment, but she was a surprise so who knows what will happen next. In the mean time I need to find her a cool friend to play with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

my wife was 5 months at the wedding so yea a surprise but the girl we tried for


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 16, 2014)

lmao dont get me started about a big family. 6 boys 4 girls the 9 oldest all 1 year apart some 11 months. my baby sister was 4 years after me im baby boy she is baby. that is why i do not have kids. i can borrow them anytime i want or feel the need. 


Dr.D81 said:


> my wife was 5 months at the wedding so yea a surprise but the girl we tried for


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

*



i can borrow them anytime i want or feel the need.

Click to expand...

*i have to wait for grand kids to get that luxury


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 16, 2014)

We went to the outlaw's place last night for wifey's mother's bday and retirement party. Ended up leaving my daughter there (on purpose, lol) for the night so she could play more with her cousins that were also staying the night. It was really cool of them, I thought, to keep the kids overnight. My sister in law was there to help keep things under control so I'm sure the kids had a great time. They all walked to get bagels this morning for breakfast too and I'm sure the girls enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

Cousins are the best! Mine were all local growing up and now they are all over the country. Some are in Colorado and need a visit from me for Easter


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2014)

I am down to a single nug of the LED grown Headband


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah im out and wont get any till i harvest dry times for me. and it takes 10 days after harvest so early may for me.


Dezracer said:


> I am down to a single nug of the LED grown Headband


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel your pains. I am down to my last 12 jars.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice..........

EDIT: I still have around 3 1/2oz of weed between the Lambsbread, the Jamaican, the Hericheese and the Banana Wonder. Just no more Headband


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

I have this:






%&*#@


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

I got weed, but I can't smoke it. Quite frustrating really.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 18, 2014)

You all crack me up. im down to 12 jars. i got tons cant smoke it. i get to smell my plants everyday for a rush lmao. Ill save plenty for myslef and hash also. my c99 will yield me the most when put her in in 2 more months. she is gonna be all tops. to bad we dont have teleporters. we could help each other out when we are out.



jigfresh said:


> I got weed, but I can't smoke it. Quite frustrating really.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 18, 2014)

help is on the way lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 18, 2014)

I still have a tupperware container (like one of those big storage things that hold 25 gallons) full of OD buds I was too lazy to trim and shake. haven't even approached having to dip into it lol. Should probably make it into oil except that will take probably a week.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

If we are counting jars/ containers, I think I have 20-25.  

Varying in size though.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 18, 2014)

you can do the Simpson oil method. shit he cured allot of people. if you lived close i would do it for you. 



OGEvilgenius said:


> I still have a tupperware container (like one of those big storage things that hold 25 gallons) full of OD buds I was too lazy to trim and shake. haven't even approached having to dip into it lol. Should probably make it into oil except that will take probably a week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

damn i need a good outdoor harvest to get my jar count up. i am floating at 1 to 2 most of the time, but i smoke good


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

i want to setup a 3x3 tent for my mothers/veg room and do a few auto's in there since light schedule is the same. so when i get my 400 watt CMh for closet ill use 150 hps in tent for autos while using cfl for mothers.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

Headphone and amp sale!

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/headphone-heaven?src=3TP4CJAB


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice mo. I need some new headphones. The ones I have rest right on my ears, so after a couple hours things hurt real good. I need some around the ear deals.  Thanks.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

hi all jig here is my first bud porn for you. you cant see it but they are getting frosty in close to bud.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

HELLL TO THE YEAH!!!! Those are nice looking. And we can see the frost.  Nice bro. Good work. Where are they at in the cycle? Week 3?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

yes week 3 flower im using the terpinator 1/2 tablespoon per gallon i sent them this picture also. my gf is like wow she never seen it grown before. well i have not grown indoors before. i think my blueberry is gonna rock. this one is the unknown but i was told its expensive seeds lol. we will have to figure out what strain it is when it gets more done.


jigfresh said:


> HELLL TO THE YEAH!!!! Those are nice looking. And we can see the frost.  Nice bro. Good work. Where are they at in the cycle? Week 3?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> my gf is like wow she never seen it grown before.


this could be interpreted a few ways lol.

Like I said, good work. Excited for you.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a white widow, grape, or Herrer strain. Sativa leaves with pom pom flowers


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 19, 2014)

there was allot of white widow around so i bet that is what it is. there was another strain mixed with WW also. he did tell me he he bought 40 seeds 10 each of 4 strains lol. and he cant remember. we will know in 4 weeks. well you all will help me figure the strain. i hope its WW. i love to smoke it and im sure i can grow it better than my friend did. he has better lights but still dont know the nutes and how to water feed right lol. he is doing auto's now.


Mohican said:


> Looks like a white widow, grape, or Herrer strain. Sativa leaves with pom pom flowers


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 19, 2014)

I finally finished Harvesting the Bud Boss room! Chilling on some Finger Hash and catching up on my Lurking!

Couldnt post while youse were talking Pregnancy again, as I recall... last time is was contagious! Seems like EVERYONE on this thread (most) had babies around the same time! 

Peace


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 20, 2014)

see they got you to say the P word. and yep its contagious so go buy extra rubbers hehe.



MedScientist said:


> I finally finished Harvesting the Bud Boss room! Chilling on some Finger Hash and catching up on my Lurking!
> 
> Couldnt post while youse were talking Pregnancy again, as I recall... last time is was contagious! Seems like EVERYONE on this thread (most) had babies around the same time!
> 
> Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

one time for Dr.D the girls are coming along.i got time.candy,cherry& purple.im saving the best for last


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i want to setup a 3x3 tent for my mothers/veg room and do a few auto's in there since light schedule is the same. so when i get my 400 watt CMh for closet ill use 150 hps in tent for autos while using cfl for mothers.


Wish you lived near me lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2014)

Not much to say for me, but I did want to tell you all I love and appreciate you guys.

carry on.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not much to say for me, but I did want to tell you all I love and appreciate you guys.
> 
> carry on.


*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

*Hugs, man.* 
*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not much to say for me, but I did want to tell you all I love and appreciate you guys.
> 
> carry on.


Back at you bro





hell yea the CD and the CP i did not make but right on. the Purple Wreck X B.A. should have epic frost JoJo . watch for nanners with the train wreck in it


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not much to say for me, but I did want to tell you all I love and appreciate you guys.
> 
> carry on.









back at ya.......


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 20, 2014)

WooHoo!







Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not much to say for me, but I did want to tell you all I love and appreciate you guys.
> 
> carry on.



Hey buddy! It sure is nice to be home . Everything survived and flurished, maybe i need to leave more often. Hope your having a great day, I love and appreciate you too!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Go with a flo for your moms with a inline fan to pull out heat.my moms are in a 2x4 in buckets with a 8 bbulb. Flo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ice storm was not in the forecast


genuity said:


> back at ya.......


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

well fam i made it over the 8 week cure so time to test drive this girl ...who got my back


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

ive been doing some thinking ...the 2 week streach is now over i think i will start her off on bloom a lil harder out the gate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3029132well fam i made it over the 8 week cure so time to test drive this girl ...who got my back


should be hella smooth buy now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very smooth..the smoke is pure snow white.the taste is like vanilla.the high is not a kick in the head but she sneaks up on u.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

JoJo this has the same dad as the pw cross you have.View attachment 3029237


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow looks so sweet. vn bro i like.



Dr.D81 said:


> JoJo this has the same dad as the pw cross you have.View attachment 3029237


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 20, 2014)

jig bro im getting my 600 setup next week cant wait. add that with the led and bam its on bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2014)

I like them sneaker buds jojo.

stoked about the big light, your plants will be too. light is a good thing.

Thanks for showing all the love back. It makes me happy. Good to see you PW. And glad the plants were good TC. It's like they grow better when we aren't around either to show off how good they've behaved themselves while we were gone, or to make us feel bad. haha

Crazy shit... I had no idea one could potentially claim ownership of a vacant property through proper squatting techniques. I'm seriously fascinated. Not going to try it, but wow. It's like at the heart of it, the whole idea is what should happen in the world. There is a need for shelter, there is shelter... bam. Two pieces come together to make a whole. Just a shame it doesn't seem very easy.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats funny you mention it, this will be the second time this week I've been in a conversation about squatting rights. Almost seems like the only way for us to actually own something.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel a snow storm coming @ Dr.D


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

I remember when we were looking for our first house. The low end of the market was 250K. How the hell were we going to be able to afford a quarter of a million dollars?

We shopped around and found a nice little neighborhood in a sketchy part of town. There was a house with a yard for 159K. We bought it and lived there for eight years while we saved up for a bigger house.

It can be done. You just need to realize that you need to start out small and get the best deal you can get. It helps to be handy or have a friend that can help you remodel. I ran copper pipe, insulated the walls and roof, installed new windows and doors, put on a new roof, built a block wall...

We were going to expand the first house and put in a pool and then we found this house. We fell in love and put all our money and deal making abilities into getting it. We made our first offer in April, and we moved in August.

You can do it - it is hard and takes patience and grit. Be open to trying areas you would consider bad. They have some affordable gems.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

the one i am buying now is a forcloser and it is 1700 sq ft brick house with 5 acres fenced with a barn,and i am paying 60.000


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow 5 acres also you getting a deal. even where i live land is $25,000 an acre now.



Dr.D81 said:


> the one i am buying now is a forcloser and it is 1700 sq ft brick house with 5 acres fenced with a barn,and i am paying 60.000


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

shit it is 40,000 but i dont have that cash so a guy my boss knows buys foreclosures and flips or rents them so he is buying it cash and righting me a mortgage and i six months i am going to buy it with my va loan through the bank and should have the appraisal up so i can get enough i can buy another foreclosure and do it again but to sell the house sold for 130,00 three years ago and after my know how i am shooting for a 180,00 in six month to a year. i will go room buy room and gut them and fully update oh and the land is 2500 an acre for the area it is on the edge of the largest swamp in the nation.It is about 1/2 mile the the wild life refuge.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

wow you can grow some stuff there for sure. i wouldnt sell that. i owuld live there cheap and buy and flip other properties. you doing great with that purchase.


Dr.D81 said:


> shit it is 40,000 but i dont have that cash so a guy my boss knows buys foreclosures and flips or rents them so he is buying it cash and righting me a mortgage and i six months i am going to buy it with my va loan through the bank and should have the appraisal up so i can get enough i can buy another foreclosure and do it again but to sell the house sold for 130,00 three years ago and after my know how i am shooting for a 180,00 in six month to a year. i will go room buy room and gut them and fully update oh and the land is 2500 an acre for the area it is on the edge of the largest swamp in the nation.It is about 1/2 mile the the wild life refuge.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Great job Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> wow you can grow some stuff there for sure. i wouldnt sell that. i owuld live there cheap and buy and flip other properties. you doing great with that purchase.


that is the plan we have been married for ten years and have been looking for a place to settle in we like. the people here are cool, and they believe in personal freedom. we wanted land and a nice house. we have wanted to flip houses for twelve years now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my eye on a 5-4 asking price is 189,000! Its 4 counties away so im ready to start over.new house new car new woman


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2014)

terpinator.

lmao, the names they come up with for marketing


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

Just saw a 1/2 acre lot on sale in the town I grew up in. Listed for $300,000. DAMN! That's why we want to leave Southern California. It's too expensive here. $60,000 for 5 acres and a house 3 times the size of ours sounds nice.

March Madness and the Cricket 20/20 World Cup. Can't get much better.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

on our lake 1/8 acre lot is $400,000 1 block off it its 1/4 acre for $20,000 farmland is $15,000 an acre now i believe i could be wrong on the farmland.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

yea it pays to live in one of the poorest states sometimes. when i ran my company it was good living.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

My fam just sold off the family business down there. Pretty sad. They had employed like 100 people all around the north west corner of LA and into TX. They had a huge auction for all the heavy equipment. It was a huge construction company. It's a real shame. I hope they all saved some dough for the future. I know they were all ballin when I visited 15 years ago.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 21, 2014)

I dont plan on being poor all my life.everything i learned i tought myself b4 i got on roll it up.you guys just helped me become a better grower and true friends are hard to come by and i thank each and everyone of u.but jigs..it all started with u and that closet grow lol.i said damn i need to learn how to do that! Thanks guys


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 21, 2014)

But Dr.d thats my brother till the end of times.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2014)

We may be able to buy the place we are in. We just aren't certain if we want to commit to being in this state for another 5-7 years. I think it may be what we do though. My landlord is wants 40k, 5k down and then our usual 500 a month right to the principle. I'm honestly not sure exactly how big the place is but it fits us well, 2 bed, one bath, 2 story, full basement. We've got a good size lot and more of its fenced for our daughter to play in. Also has a garage where I can set up a glass work shop . All in all its a good starter home if we can get the strings pulled.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so glad I put those videos up on youtube to help people out, and I'm so glad you followed me to RIU. Almost forgot my name.... aka scrogking. 



Thundercat said:


> We may be able to buy the place we are in. We just aren't certain if we want to commit to being in this state for another 5-7 years. I think it may be what we do though. My landlord is wants 40k, 5k down and then our usual 500 a month right to the principle. I'm honestly not sure exactly how big the place is but it fits us well, 2 bed, one bath, 2 story, full basement. We've got a good size lot and more of its fenced for our daughter to play in. Also has a garage where I can set up a glass work shop . All in all its a good starter home if we can get the strings pulled.


And the best neighbors one could ask for Bwahahaha.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> We may be able to buy the place we are in. We just aren't certain if we want to commit to being in this state for another 5-7 years. I think it may be what we do though. My landlord is wants 40k, 5k down and then our usual 500 a month right to the principle. I'm honestly not sure exactly how big the place is but it fits us well, 2 bed, one bath, 2 story, full basement. We've got a good size lot and more of its fenced for our daughter to play in. Also has a garage where I can set up a glass work shop . All in all its a good starter home if we can get the strings pulled.


Sounds like a winner, TC! Lookin to do the same, basements are hard to come by here. GL ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> We may be able to buy the place we are in. We just aren't certain if we want to commit to being in this state for another 5-7 years. I think it may be what we do though. My landlord is wants 40k, 5k down and then our usual 500 a month right to the principle. I'm honestly not sure exactly how big the place is but it fits us well, 2 bed, one bath, 2 story, full basement. We've got a good size lot and more of its fenced for our daughter to play in. Also has a garage where I can set up a glass work shop . All in all its a good starter home if we can get the strings pulled.


that sounds pretty nice TC. you know where i am you any where close.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2014)

What a basement? 

It does sound like a nice fit TC.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep basements are awesome. I've specifically only rented houses with basements the last 3 times because the wife won't let me grow in a spare bedroom. Thankfully there are a fair number of basements in my part of the country, though many of them are not suited to grow in. Yet another thing that has made it a challenge for us in the past to find a place that fit our needs. This house isn't too bad though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

we had them in GA all over the place. most house have them in the ATL suburbs.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Prolly to much swamp where your at now for houses to have them huh.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, you'd need a pump, I suppose.

I remember my Grandpa's basement. That place was like
the Darkest Africa to us. We loved exploring down there.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Prolly to much swamp where your at now for houses to have them huh.


haha funny i have built houses over ten feet to the floor, and seen as high as 25. i will take some pics one day.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 22, 2014)

Funny shit is every house across the street has them in my present neighborhood....gotta have that man cave/garden spot. ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Some day I really hope I'll have a basement that isn't 100 years old. I'd love one maybe 20 years old , nice and clean and dry, maybe partially finished with legit electric.....now I'm just dreaming though. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm gonna build the most badass basement... if I ever build a house. 

Happy weekend my friends. I got so fuckin lit this morning... it was like old times. About to do it again.

San Diego State in the Sweet 16!!! WOOOOOOT

WHODAT.... You reading this???? WTF happened on your trip? Anything interesting?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm getting real lit right now too! Working on breaking in the new bubbler from AZ with some sin's OG. 

Hows your weekend going buddy? We had some friends in from chicago today, I made chili....it was tasty . Then I did some garden work, and took down like 10 plants. Been a good day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

i am killing the alligator kush hash. went and talked to the guy with the greenhouse bows today, and gave him some bud. i also worked on my truck.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Jig empty you messages!! 

I was just gonna tell you fyi my phone crashed in case you had called or texted and I was a total jerk and didn't respond . Its getting replaced for free, but we are on a burner phone for a few days till we get it back.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

Wife's choir sung today so me and babe went to the concert. Enjoyed the day before and after. Oh, and haha... I got totally put in my place on my recording forum. I asked a question about which recording sounded better and was given a resounding "They both suck" from everyone. Haha... I guess I have a lot to learn over there.

Messages have room now.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess they don't mind telling it how it is huh, lol. What concert did you guys go to?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

My wife's choir. 

It's weird about being on a forum in a different subject. It's the only other one I've ever tried or whatever. Totally different group of people... but the same forum dynamics. It's kinda funny to feel like a total noob too. I keep thinking "don't they know who I am" hahaha. Nope, I'm just a total dope who asks questions so stupid they show how much I don't have the first clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2014)

Sommmmebody was stoned, lol. . .   TC 

Happy Sunday, y'all. . .


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2014)

I was stoned yes.... I guess I thought you were saying that your wife was hung up with choirs or something, so you and little h went to a concert. I get it now though just not familier with that musical group or artist. 

Happy sunday!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2014)

lmao i thought the same thing. 


Thundercat said:


> I was stoned yes.... I guess I thought you were saying that your wife was hung up with choirs or something, so you and little h went to a concert. I get it now though just not familier with that musical group or artist.
> 
> Happy sunday!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Jigs - Here is a recording masterclass program you might like:

http://app.info.avid.com/e/es.aspx?s=774&e=2758080&elq=f7fd3b8c53ed478a9aba9ccc3ad153a7


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is the masterclass web site:

http://www.audiomasterclass.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 27, 2014)

a little popcorn bud porn at week to.im trying something newand it seems to be working


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

What kind of camera are you using Jojo?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why whats wrong with my camra?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing! 

I just wondered if you have an auto white balance and a flash. Those features can make it look like you don't have HPS lights on.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes it does i need to put the joint down and play with it a lil lol


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

jojo that is frosty. what you using to get so frosty? I'm hoping my 600 hps i setup tomorrow gets me allot more frost.



jojodancer10 said:


> Yes it does i need to put the joint down and play with it a lil lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 28, 2014)

how i cool things down


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Is that suction or AC blower?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

I would love to rig up some AC this summer.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

he is blowing it in. i put a portable 15000 btu ac in my flower room with new 600 watt hps and i have to play with it to get it too 78 at canopy lvl. it was 72 after letting it go for 2 hrs when i went to have a beer.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes she is being pumped in from the ac


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

jojo my room is 78 now have to go check might have to adjsut a bit again. im loving the new light. 2 fans to move the cool air around to cool that beast of a light.


jojodancer10 said:


> Yes she is being pumped in from the ac


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

i can not wait to get my new light and have 1200 for flower! then one can be for known clones.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

sounds great. i swear in 3 hrs under th enew light they have grown bigger buds. i had to have gf look and she was like yes that bud on the WW is now touching that other bud and it wasnt this morning. i super-cropped 20 inches of the top now its 25 inches and has like 14 buds which are all growing sweet. i ordered Potassium Phosphate and azomite so i can boost them more. ill have them on tuesday. i can say for my first indoor grow even after 3 big issues i am doing good. ill take pics tomorrow and post on my thead.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats what im talking about DC rememver take it nice and slow try to keep the light low but not to low to burn the [email protected] dr.d everything is coming along nice.ill give the pips another 4 weeks b4 i sex them


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

right now the light is max up. im letting them get used to the big light. tomorrow i lower it 6 inches. then next day ill lower it down to the right height. my ww is taller so Ill use her as a guide. im thinking 20 inches from top of ww.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

i want to pop some of the purple wreck beans i made i have a few with the blue dream and 3 with the reversed og female. now i have one PW clone getting fully seeded with blue pit along with 4 dog s1, 1 cherry puff, and a ? plant from my seed damn nice plant though.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm enjoying all the chat. Keep it up. Just busy with my shizz.  peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

Its all good buddy, I know that feeling!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

hi jig. yeah we will keep it fresh for you bro. one day ill make my own beens but not this year. i need to stock up and cure allot so i dont run out again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

blue pit dad with some girlsPurple wreck beast


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

holy cow that is a big ass pot its in waht size is it? and that is also some big buds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

ten gal no till just pulled the old plant out and in it went


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

lol Cobeen... I still see Rosco P Coltrane every time.

[youtube]UalV4ThhQQM[/youtube]


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

i need to find a 10 gallon for my c99 when i put that beast into flower in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

lol jigs. hey i have my 600 hps running with ac unit in room. that is a bright light. the plants already love it. i put at max height to introduce it to the intensity. tomorrow it drops 6 inches. after i adjust my fans it gets warm under that light.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

We are getting shaken pretty good down here in the OC! Two earthquakes and now we just had an aftershock!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2014)

we had the power go last night. had a storm move through


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

ouch. i have 4 led that use batties i hang in my rooms if power goes out. any kind of light keeps them on track.


Dr.D81 said:


> we had the power go last night. had a storm move through


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2014)

I had three power failures is a 2 week period and it caused one of the heri's to flower.

Hey LA

Do you want fries with that shake?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2014)

Haha cof. Sucks I was driving to pick up the wife when the earthquake hit, so I didn't feel it. She did. Lived in So Cal 35 years now and I can remember feeling only 2 quakes. So disappointing.

I'm guessing when you have a hurricane in the south, it's not like you can be driving for 15 minutes and miss it.

And yeah, we have a big ass generator for when the power goes out. And wouldn't you know... power hasn't gone out once since I've owned the thing. Gotta love murphy's law.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice i have a couple generators i should consider hooking it up. also after the c99 im gonna rewire in a new circuit breaker box i want 4 20 amp circuits 1 for each tent/room and then have a generator wired in. I'll talk dad out of his diesel one it is already setup for auto backup for a house. THis hobby can get expensive lol.



jigfresh said:


> Haha cof. Sucks I was driving to pick up the wife when the earthquake hit, so I didn't feel it. She did. Lived in So Cal 35 years now and I can remember feeling only 2 quakes. So disappointing.
> 
> I'm guessing when you have a hurricane in the south, it's not like you can be driving for 15 minutes and miss it.
> 
> And yeah, we have a big ass generator for when the power goes out. And wouldn't you know... power hasn't gone out once since I've owned the thing. Gotta love murphy's law.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a generator too and same thing. I keep saying we need to practice living in disaster mode for a week each year to make sure we use everything and know what we need.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

a week are you crazy im talking 8 hrs or so lmao. but you are right we all should have some training so we are prepared. So when the aliens come to take our planet. i need to build a deep shelter. 


Mohican said:


> I have a generator too and same thing. I keep saying we need to practice living in disaster mode for a week each year to make sure we use everything and know what we need.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dr.d im getting ready to sex the girl to see who is who didnt pop the chem yet i guess im saving the best for last


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

Jigs here is my lady in the flower room this morning. The led and hps are both doing there thing on her.
View attachment 3038257


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 30, 2014)

I LOVE how this pic came out! GREAT Job DCobeen!







Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job dc


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 30, 2014)

The start of week 3


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

sweet jojo they look great. yeah mine are behind just got the 600 watt in there Friday afternoon. but its making a big diff already.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Haha cof. Sucks I was driving to pick up the wife when the earthquake hit, so I didn't feel it. She did. Lived in So Cal 35 years now and I can remember feeling only 2 quakes. So disappointing.
> 
> I'm guessing when you have a hurricane in the south, it's not like you can be driving for 15 minutes and miss it.
> 
> And yeah, we have a big ass generator for when the power goes out. And wouldn't you know... power hasn't gone out once since I've owned the thing. Gotta love murphy's law.


yea it is on the list here man i will be in a much more isolated area at the new place, but i am looking for a big ass old diesel welder to use for one

jojo sounds good man i need to hit some of those cd crosses as well


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2014)

The problems on riu have been keeping me from seeing the last page, and I'm on 10 post.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2014)

yea i did not refer someone here for help this weekend because of all this crap.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2014)

it finally straightened out.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is my LED cab tonight:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2014)

All my seeds from my dream teamare out of stock at the sea whats up with that


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2014)

Not sure. I been out of the loop with the seeds thing. Maybe someone will see and have an answer.

Good to see everyone.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey there Jig ol'boy! 

Hows life treating you?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Jigs! Ain't this a trip?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2014)

Life is good. I'd say it couldn't get better... but I'm sure it will. Things are good, everyone's happy, lots of love in the air. It's cool.

It is tripping me out the new RIU. It's so different. I like it and all... just so odd after so many years. Do you guys know if all the old journals are here. I'm scared to look for mine, thinking they will be gone.

There are no plants going at the moment, but the house is full of music. I fixed wifes digital piano finally, and I got a new amp for my guitar. Not musical, but baby has been 'standing' as of yesterday. She can pull herself up onto both feet and hold herself there all on her lonesome. It's cool and frightening lol.

How's things there?

And everywhere else? How is all you guys? Things good, not so much? 

It's getting warm. Bugs are about. Plants are green. Exciting times.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 8, 2014)

Always luv your energy, Jig. Mellow, positive, just plain good folk. Glad to hear the baby girl is coming along well. ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 8, 2014)

A little popcorn bud we getting close


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

nice jojo i am liking the new riu to jig but i have only been looking at it for a year now Hso sour d #2 X GDP one of my beans





Dog Kush


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Damnit Dr.D. i see why they call u the Dr.nice.i cant wait to see what the cd,pw turn out to be boy or girl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

yea i have (Fem) pw crosses and some honey bee from g i am going to pop tonight going to be a purp hunt and thanks man i just let them do there thing the plants make the magic


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait till she grows those 8 foot long arms! For years the bottom half of our bookshelves were kids stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

no kidding mo what plants you got going now Jig


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

Man........ standing today....... walking next week :facepalm: it happens so fast. Glad to hear things are going good though! 

Things are going great here, weathers been nicer, gardens looking good, lifes ok . I think I'm going to the glass shop tomorrow so I'm excited.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Man........ standing today....... walking next week :facepalm: it happens so fast. Glad to hear things are going good though!
> 
> Things are going great here, weathers been nicer, gardens looking good, lifes ok . I think I'm going to the glass shop tomorrow so I'm excited.


shit i need to find a glass shop i have a bong i need fixed and get a nail for concentrates. glad to here everyone is doing good. it is still looking good on us getting our house. went and looked at the horse shit three feet deep in the barn last friday


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2014)

I may have to shut things down for a bit.on the hunt for a new house not by choice.i might be able to flower the moms tho.wish me luck


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck with everything Jojo. Hope you get a good one (if you do get a new house).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

yea man good luck with the hunt it is sucking with a small grow i am already filling the pinch


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2014)

By back is against.the wall im coming out fighting.and its on the ballet to become legal in my state so i need to get more information of how much it will cost me to be a legal grower i know lawyer f ees


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lawyer fees may kill me


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2014)

Week5


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2014)

Week 5


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

I see some giant colas in your future!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol and i still have time for co2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

i need to step up my co2 game at the new place. i have to move somewhere in june.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

Just breathing on them can increase the CO2 levels


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2014)

or burn a doobie and watch them grow like i like to do who dat did give the # on this his room would go from 500 or so to over 1000ppm after he had been in there for an hour


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thc is milky so im guessing anoyher 2-3 weeks.at the start of flowering i trimmed the lower 1/3 of each plant but it looks like i didnt trim anything.boy i miss my trillis,guess ill make a new one in 2-3 weeks for the next go round


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2014)

what a lovely scene Jig. It is good that you hooked up.

Have a great weekend bros

JD

P.S. LOL, wow, but I was behind....that was a reference to seeing the little ones playing together.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

How is the Les Paul treating you Jigs? Are you a hunchback yet?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is how its going at week5


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2014)

A clear and up close large pic from jojo! Like on that one for sure!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks supchaka if i bend a bud over its even more ice.now its just a mater of time brother.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2014)

How much longer yall think?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Full milky heads says that shit's done esse! Personally I don't like my heads going amber, they do that in time anyway. 
Looks good jojo!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks cowboy.im looking for that couch lock effect. You know after a long messed up day at work.come home blow one and become a zombie


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thanks cowboy.im looking for that couch lock effect. You know after a long messed up day at work.come home blow one and become a zombie


try herijuana or a close relative...soon to be in the BB inventory


cof


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2014)

supchaka said:


> A clear and up close large pic from jojo! Like on that one for sure!


LMAO. Very True.

Excellent photo work Jojo!

JD


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 14, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> try herijuana or a close relative...soon to be in the BB inventory
> 
> 
> cof



Any other new stuff comin to BB??? Always curious to see whats on the choppin block.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I still need to pop some Engineer's Dream!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

i know they have dream dog ,but dst listed a bunch on the 600


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im still sexing my beans a good friend gave me.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol guys im trying to do better with the camra


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ill have to swing by and check it out!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

just checked and they are still showing the same ones


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 14, 2014)

on 600 or BB?? i was looikn at bb just now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

i checked here http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/desktops


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is the part i hate,the plants look damn good and im ready to harvest but not when i see a few clear heads.i know its week5 so ill have to forget about them for a week or 2


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn breaker keeps tripping


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

I need to figure out when my early outdoor flowers will be ready. They are looking close


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice mo not nice jojo i will be doing a spring flower with you next year mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 16, 2014)

News update...house did not burn down.the breaker kept tripping.a trip to home depot. Did the trick for now.took a look at the plants 75% milky.ill give them another 2 weeks.i love that couch [email protected] dr.. d i think i see a female candy drop.my own breed smells so good but still have white hairs another 3 weeks or so.ill keep u guys posted with pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> News update...house did not burn down.the breaker kept tripping.a trip to home depot. Did the trick for now.took a look at the plants 75% milky.ill give them another 2 weeks.i love that couch [email protected] dr.. d i think i see a female candy drop.my own breed smells so good but still have white hairs another 3 weeks or so.ill keep u guys posted with pics


you popped some cherry puff right? the one i have in flower is kicking ass. i have 7 more in veg


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes i did @ dr.d im sexing them now.i hope i get a few female's the candy drop is a female that much i know.wright now im trying to clear out my flower room to make room for the next run.thc is milky i want to hit them with my special mix for a week then flush


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2014)

So what do yall think? How did i do?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks frawsty as fookinheim jojo!
puff, puff, pass..... morning gents!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya looking real good man.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice Jojo. Looks super sticky.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> News update...house did not burn down.the breaker kept tripping.a trip to home depot. Did the trick for now.took a look at the plants 75% milky.ill give them another 2 weeks.i love that couch [email protected] dr.. d i think i see a female candy drop.my own breed smells so good but still have white hairs another 3 weeks or so.ill keep u guys posted with pics


Hopefully you didn't increase the breaker size! Breakers can and do go bad, I changed one recently, but don't go up in amps to try and correct for a possible problem elsewhere. It can also be a specific device on your circuit not working correctly anymore causing the tripping.

My microwave seemed to be tripping my breaker frequently so replaced the breaker with the same amperage it had. Problem solved, if it had continued at that point then I would have looked at the microwave. Keep yourself and home free from flames!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes you are wright supchaka.i think we should give advice on how Not to burn up the grow room cause if the fireman comes you know damn well policeman is coming to.i am not up to doing any type of time except GROW TIME LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yes you are wright supchaka.i think we should give advice on how Not to burn up the grow room cause if the fireman comes you know damn well policeman is coming to.i am not up to doing any type of time except GROW TIME LOL



I agree with you 100%
I think the one thing a lot of people neglect is a fire extinguisher. I think every grow should have one at the ready, especially if there's magnetic ballasts involved. You never know when one will give up the ghost and start fire. I keep my magnetic ballast away from anything that will burn and have an extinguisher just outside the room. If it decides to go, it shouldn't be able to catch anything on fire but I'm ready anyway.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok fam ill throw this one out there...how can i take a regular 120 outlet and convert it into a single 220outlet to the breaker box so i can install and hookup one of those pretty boxes with all plugs to run my ballast fans lights and timers? We need a electrician in this family asap lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam ill throw this one out there...how can i take a regular 120 outlet and convert it into a single 220outlet to the breaker box so i can install and hookup one of those pretty boxes with all plugs to run my ballast fans lights and timers? We need a electrician in this family asap lol


you have to re-wire the whole circuit from the breaker to the plug.....there is no simple conversion.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> you have to re-wire the whole circuit from the breaker to the plug.....there is no simple conversion.
> 
> 
> cof



X2 The wires going to the outlet will not carry the load 220 is capable of.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2014)

You need to replace the breaker and run new wire to your grow room in order to switch to 220v. It takes a 2-pole breaker and there's 2 hot wires in a 220v circuit whereas there's only 1 hot on a 110v .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)

you can use two 110 breakers to wire a 220 you can also split a 220 down two 2 110s. i have a 220 breaker split running 10g wire running my whole setup you can use two cords run to plugs on different breakers and wire a 220 plug to them also. all you need is the two hots and a neutral to wire it


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow so much info.ok who is willing to fly down here and do it for me? Ill pay u in clones


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)

vaca is in Orlando in july


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Time to turn on the big filther.harvest time in 2 weeks so happy


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well fam i chopped one plant hung her to dry but left a bud in the tent by accident and this was the outcome the bud turned amber a golden amber im like wow i didnt know drying in light degrade thc like that? Well u know i had to try it. The high was on point lol all smiles over here.full harvest in two weeks i will post pics of my snow storm tent run


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

nice jojo what you have there?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 20, 2014)

Popcorn of vanilla kush


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 21, 2014)

Dry ice the buds,hang the buds in a cool dry placr,hang the buds in a cool place with plenty of light est...so many choices!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2014)

light will deteriorate thc...heat is next.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 22, 2014)

So light will turn mikly thc into amber thc?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 22, 2014)

The picture i posted of the popcorn bud was in the tent for 3 days.she turned a golden brown.she was sticky and the smell was there.now the other buds were hanged in a cool dry place for 6 day placed in a jar to cure but they are green.so its just something i wanted to share with the fam


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2014)

Light is your worst enemy for harvested mj. It deteriorates thc quicker than heat. It is best kept sealed in a dark, cool, dry area.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldnt say I have any loss of quality drying in my grow room. I don't have a choice, I need the filter but I'm usually already vegging something again while I'm drying. Once they are done though the jars are stored in the case they come in, cool and dark in the closet. And whats sweet about those Bovedas is that I have 3 jars still that haven't even been opened since february, the very first time they went in the jar.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 22, 2014)

@ supchaka i cured my first set of buds for a month and it was damn good the other set i cured for 2 months and i was like damn!! Is this the same bud? Now this harvest,i dont plan on opening the jars till the next harvest is ready to come down.its yrue the longer u cure the better they will be


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 22, 2014)

@ 61% my jars dont open any more


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Harverst tops today!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Look at what i found!!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2014)

What did you find? The little bug?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

Or is it a seed?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn did the picture post?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah jojo it looks like the back of a beetle or a seed/ half seed.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2014)

Here'a a pic of mine at end of week 7. They look like they might go 9 weeks to me where I had always pulled this strain at 8 weeks in the past. Weird but whatever. These have seemed a little behind schedule the whole time I've been flowering them. I just hope I don't run out of weed before this is ready to smoke.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Thats one very nice looking cola there Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you! Can't tell from the pic but it is a little bigger than the bottle. I couldn't get the angle right while holding the bottle. It get's fat and is longer than the bottle. There's another that is longer but not quite as fat. 

I just wish it looked like it will finish in the next week but it doesn't to me.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2014)

I hate when I run out of buds. Even if I still have dabs, I still love smoking flowers almost every day .


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2014)

I have run out twice now since stopping the perpetual grow and it does suck. I'll see if I can make the buds I have last but it looks like I've only got about two weeks worth left. Maybe three but I'm not sure so I'll probably be smoking and vaping these buds before they cure. I just hope I can make things last until these can dry sufficiently to run in the vape.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Make some QWISO man great way to tide yourself over .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 26, 2014)

Y i cant see any pictures?


----------



## MedScientist (Apr 27, 2014)

I stopped by see round 2 with the Bud Boss's?? Did you start another Journal?

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know.................... I can see them . Looking frosty jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Buds are dry and ready for the jars


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sticky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3138003


looks fire jojo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Dr.D im trying to make u and jigs proud of me..following in yall footsteps


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 30, 2014)

How can i grow one like this? Any ideas?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> How can i grow one like this? Any ideas?View attachment 3142011


the fuck i am talking aboutlooks like my old lady


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2014)

A booty to kill and die for! mmmm! mm! My god that butt is round jojo!
My lady might be white but her butt is di-no-mite!
I don't know about growing them but I'll settle for no less....
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Hey! Where did you get a picture of my daughter!?


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 5, 2014)

Update i pulled a 448 of prime buds and small buds looking good ill post pics after 4 week cure or maybe 8 week cure.anyways @ dr.d humm c.d. omg. Loving her.and p.w i hope she turns colors.got the moms going.and my own breed. Its going to be legal in my state in november but they said the only breed we can grow is charletts webb...wtf


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 5, 2014)

Yall try to stay out of trouble


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Update i pulled a 448 of prime buds and small buds looking good ill post pics after 4 week cure or maybe 8 week cure.anyways @ dr.d humm c.d. omg. Loving her.and p.w i hope she turns colors.got the moms going.and my own breed. Its going to be legal in my state in november but they said the only breed we can grow is charletts webb...wtf


they going to know the difference?


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2014)

Yeah if they got a method of knowing what strain you are growing for sure Id like to get my hands on that tech as well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

they would have to run test every plant in the st


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 5, 2014)

Lol not lil old me!!im.just a simple man with a great bunch of frinds.i plan on meeting one soon!O


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 6, 2014)

Rh in the jars r 55% a lil low for me but its dry lol.the smell after a week is wow only 3 more weeks to go


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 6, 2014)

This is what it is


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2014)

Looking really nice there Jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 8, 2014)

Ok fam i popped the chem dawg and got them in the clone dome and im wondering to myself that is that smell? I clean the dome before i popped the beans and i really think the chem is smelli.g already @ Dr.D


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2014)

i have some in cubes right now to. did you pop the #1, #3 or #4


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 8, 2014)

I popped #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2014)

hahaha me to i will hit O town on 7/19


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 8, 2014)

Let me know the day uleave ill drive up to repay the thankup


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 19, 2014)

Hello fam.ok i made my own breed flowered it for 8 week. Dried for 5 days cured for 3 weeks then tried it.dont laugh but after burning half a J i had to put it out.i really forgot where i was.i was freaking out so i pulled over to ask for directions.come to find out i was 5 blocks from home.smh.so i gave a nugget to a friend and she said the same shit happened to her! Im like hell no.so i gave a nugget to two of my closet friend and they came back with the same conclusion.man this cant be wright!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2014)

sounds like a winner to me. just in moderation


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 19, 2014)

I got u @ dr.d


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2014)

Fuck moderation! Go till ya shit yourself!


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

For real smoke til you cant no more! 

Anyone heard from JIG???????


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

I talked to him a few days ago. Seemed like he's been good, just busy.


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I talked to him a few days ago. Seemed like he's been good, just busy.


Figured that was the case haha.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Figured that was the case haha.



I am sure he is fine. We have been trading text here and there. I will see him soon anyway.


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah just got noided cause my whole LED fam disappeared. Even though im pretty sure im the only one in a non med/rec state. See! Needless stress caused by not having med/rec. Even just having med/rec would be medicinal to me form not stressing every once in a while.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Hey JIg! Any pictures of the new plants?  Hows your first few days alone with the little one? Staying up with all the sativa? 

Really great seeing you this last weekend man. You looked really happy... and stoned.  Maybe we can all hook up with the kids Sunday or something. 

Take care mang!


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2014)

Jig's got plants again!!!! I wanna see.

Seems like I missed a great party.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Jig's got plants again!!!! I wanna see.
> 
> Seems like I missed a great party.



It was pretty relaxed but a great time. I know HuH! I think he scored like 6 or 7 clones... CAnt remember how many i shoved in the bucket for him.... LOL He has his hands full with the bubba this week though I know. 

Doesn't stop me from giving him a tough time.. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (May 30, 2014)

It was a very chill and nice time at SG's place for sure. Jig was pretty stoned the entire time too, he showed up pretty stoned, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2014)

Lmao, Jig stoned.....never !


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2014)

Getting jig stoned is mucho fun lol.


----------



## Dezracer (May 30, 2014)

Getting stoned with Jig is definitely a good time.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2014)

Someday I hope to meet the lot of you!
and puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2014)

I second that Colo! It was such a blast getting to meet Jig, and getting stoned with him . I know from talking to many of you that we would be far better friends then many I've had in my life.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2014)

Indeed!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey fam


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey fam View attachment 3169694


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ill do better next run


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ill do better next run


I keep saying that lol but am never truly happy lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks nice jojo, have you been pking it yet?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

No not yet im thinking another 2-3 weeks on the small pots


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Vanilla kush after a30 day cure


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok fam how detail do u trim ur buds anyone have picture


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2014)

i try and get all the trim i can for hash and oil not the best pic will find a better one for you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2014)

here is a better pic. you grow is looking good this run


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam how detail do u trim ur buds anyone have picture


this how i like me buds...........
 
 
 
dog
 
forum x joe og
 

you know,i think i get a better feeling(high/stone/euphoria.. just looking at nugs.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2014)

Well....THOSE nugs...yeah!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2014)

5 to 6 more weeks leftthanks again


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2014)

I trim just like genuity, close and careful. I use all my trim so I don't consider anything a waste, and I don't like smoking leaves.


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2014)

them ch.pie x og nugs,came from this plant....b&*ch to trim.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2014)

yea i should change my first pic it looks like i hit that one with my eyes closed second pic is dog s1 i will be cutting some alligator kush tonight i will get some pics of it s i can try and keep up with G


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> them ch.pie x og nugs,came from this plant....b&*ch to trim.
> View attachment 3170172


my purple wreck is a you know what to trim


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a plant not too long ago that was literally all leaves. It was covered in trics and everyone loved it, but it was all leaf! If I tried to trim a bud I would have been left with a stick. So I just cut off the ugly and let the rest curl in on itself into a "bud shape" lol the upside is that a baggie looked huge because it was so airy, but it also burned really quick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2014)

well just finished cutting and trimming three alligator kush will post pics tomorrow


----------



## SupaM (Jun 4, 2014)

I think this BB headband will be the same, very leafy......


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 5, 2014)

I got.my eye on cherry drop.its something about it but i cant put my finger on it.i hope i got room


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 6, 2014)

How many weeks u guys think? Im guessing 2-3


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

that's a gooey specimen jojo!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks cowboy she is my own creation


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2014)

like a fleet of daleks good stuff jojo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what breed or breeder this is?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2014)

we would need more then just a pic still would be hard with more infoso many strains now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr.a friend sent me this picture from face book.this is all the information i got but i must find out what it is.think it woud be a nice breeding project


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2014)

looks nice any way


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2014)

whats it taste like and smell jo jo?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2014)

It could be photoshopped a little bit too. There's so much untrue stuff floating around the internet these days.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 8, 2014)

So true lol gdp the only one i know that have colors


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a Sin CIty Seeds "platinum delight" plant that turns completely purple right before harvest, but nothing like that. I have to wonder if that might be some photoshoping.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2014)

My la con was purple, darker purple than that pic but very purple.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw some buds at the cup that were more colorful than that. Still - It could have been food coloring in the water or some other chemical.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2014)

I believe it's been colored filtered....,either over the lens-blue or thru editing.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I believe it's been colored filtered....,either over the lens-blue or thru editing.
> 
> 
> cof


i agree i get a kick out of this people posting pics "look at my purple" and the white walls are blue/purple as hell


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2014)

I was looking at it again, and I think they color edited the hairs specifically. There is a spot almost right in the center with hairs that look like a normal color as if they missed it during the edit. The buds don't look like a crazy color to me just the hairs really.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is my question to the fam...with all our growing skills and different types of plants in our hands,do you think we can breed a monster plant that can out do everyone at the cup?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Here is my question to the fam...with all our growing skills and different types of plants in our hands,do you think we can breed a monster plant that can out do everyone at the cup?


Yes I'm working on it now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Yes I'm working on it now



Muahhahhahahahahahahaha (evil science laugh)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well ill throw in a female "DJ short Blue moonshine and yes she is the real deal"


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 11, 2014)

After 3 days of dry time cant wait to take her for a test drive


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well ill throw in a female "DJ short Blue moonshine and yes she is the real deal"


blue moonshine was on the first list i ever made, and it is still there!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 12, 2014)

On my list too, Doc! A partner of mine raves about it. ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well what you guys think


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> blue moonshine was on the first list i ever made, and it is still there!


Dr. You know i got a dj short blue moonshine wright! My pic is 50% blue moon &50% kenn og


----------



## SupaM (Jun 12, 2014)

Shit is Proper! ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dr. You know i got a dj short blue moonshine wright! My pic is 50% blue moon &50% kenn og


right on man! that is some good looking smoke. Irish Rose had a BM cross in Ed's add in CC back in the day i wanted too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> right on man! that is some good looking smoke. Irish Rose had a BM cross in Ed's add in CC back in the day i wanted too.





Dr.D81 said:


> right on man! that is some good looking smoke. Irish Rose had a BM cross in Ed's add in CC back in the day i wanted too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 14, 2014)

Had problems responding @ Dr.d ill b there on the 26


----------



## SupaM (Jun 15, 2014)

Wishing a Happy Pappy's Day to all you gents! Puff, Puff, Pass Raspberry Jack Sum'n.... ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2014)

Right back at yeah there SupaM, and to everyone else!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2014)

happy fathers day Jig and all the other dads


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy fathers day guys


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

You post the *most* shiny, sparkly buds Jojo!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2014)

I stopped in to see if Jig had any thing going and am not surprised but very impressed with the flowers being showed. All I can say


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks dog.took me a while to learn how but i got it now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 18, 2014)

6 day dry on the stick


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking yummy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thanks dog.took me a while to learn how but i got it now


i still learn everyday looking nice jojo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks doc.everyone in my hood say they smoking this and that,im a lil different!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 30, 2014)

@ Dr.D that damn purple wreck is a [email protected] to trim but after a 10 week flower....wow


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 4, 2014)

Two plants of pw= 1.8 oz.dry for 5 days cured 5 weeks and everyone loves it


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok fam here is the problem i ran into and really need ur help.i dried my buds for 5 days.trimmed them and jared them.rh in the jars were 64%.now,i let them sit in the jars for 8 weeks.when i open the jars it smelled stale! ! Im like what the [email protected] i placed a fan over the open jar to do an air exchange 3x a day.but when i cracked a bud open the smell was wow.so what do i do next?.the smell is in the.middle of the bud after 8 weeks i need the entire bud to smell like the middle


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2014)

Just crack a bud in half before it goes in the sack with the rest


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 6, 2014)

Okay,so its not me? Im a little disappointed on the outside smell of the buds but happy on the smell of the inside of the bud.how can i get the entire bud to smell like the inside.im talking about a jar full of 4 ounces in a large jar


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2014)

I've had it happen before. I think it may have been that I dried too slowly but I'm not positive. As long as it has the taste and high, cracking a bud will give it the better bag appeal and then it should be able to stand on its own once they get a try.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 6, 2014)

You are so wright.if i give someone a nugget and they smell it they look at me like bra stop playing this is bullshit..but when they crack it open its like damn !!! So im trying to get the smell thats on the inside of the bud to be all over the bud without cracking it.so how do i do that?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2014)

you don't. just explain that the odor is hidden and must be opened to reveal it.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2014)

jiglEt OH jiglet, where are you? did you ever move? what are you doing I don't see anything growing right now, but I know your around.....anyway I hope your doing well!


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thats kinda how the DOG is for me. Its got such a strange smell very rubbery/kushy. And same shit happens. Cured for a few weeks. Opened every once in a while. But something a little different happens for me. I crack the jar and stick my nose in and it smells under cured or "stale" like you said. So i leave the jar sit while i grab a shell to roll up and grab a drink. Come back into the room where i have my jars and BAM smells like im growing/smoking the thraxxx of all thraxx. Crazy, it almost needs to decant hahaha like some wine. 

And i get the same reaction as you jojo. They look at it and see the frosty coat of trichs gets em interested then go to smell it and look at me like im on some other shit. Roll up a lil blunt and theyre coughin like its the first time they smoked. Eyes instantly red and passin on the blunt. hahaha. Very quick turn around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

I need to get some to stick around to get cured. Went to Clearwater today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jojo very nice sir.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2014)

Had a great time just to short. Took 12 1\2 hours to get home from there. Next time we need time to sit and smoke and BS for awhile. Look forward to running the cuttings.everything looks like it grew a foot


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice blunt, I'm gonna be doing that here in about an hour after bed time .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2014)

that was some good weed from jojo. it was his breed BF vanilla kush x blue moonshine. I cant wait to flower it and the BM cuts. I just put 6 of his beans, 8 purple voodoo, 6 pw x dog, 6 pw x og, and 6 dog x bp in water.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a great time with Dr.D .wow the knowledge and things we talked [email protected] dr.d u are now the owner of 3 Dj short blue moonshine the real deal and the other cut was my other breed u rolled up.i wonder if it put u to sleep @ dr.d.? Anyways i think we should meet once a year anyone else agree? My son will be born at the end of oct. P.s. @ dr. I cant wait to get started if u EVER NEED ANYTHING BROTHER JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2014)

@ budbro...hi i got this figured out.this is what i did..cut entire plant,placed in my dry box for 7 days no fan or anything,open box for 5 mins every other day,trim and placed in jars.after 24 hours i open the jars for 5 mins and then every other day.now my buds are smelling like wow


----------



## SupaM (Jul 30, 2014)

That's about close to my same method....haven't had 'hay' in years. ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 31, 2014)

Will be posting pictures soon !!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2014)

Man i got home and had a lot of garden chores to do. I had spider mites to spray and leaves to clean up. All and all my boy did a good job taking care of everything. I still have not gotten to start the new flower room or to make clones. Jojo i think we will be that way next summer for good. We have been looking for where we want to be for a long time now, and we had a great time down there. We have been fluctuated with these ignorant ass holes all week. Have some new vapes coming, and made some more hash oil e liquid.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] doc you should have told me u had mites.i got 3 bottles of triple action fretalen


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 1, 2014)

One more week in veg and its time to [email protected] doc lol if u come down we could hang out tuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> [email protected] doc you should have told me u had mites.i got 3 bottles of triple action fretalen


O 


jojodancer10 said:


> [email protected] doc you should have told me u had mites.i got 3 bottles of triple action fretalen


Found them when i got home


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 1, 2014)

Chem dawg breed with dj short blue moonshine


----------



## supchaka (Aug 2, 2014)

Sheesh that's a big screen! How to handle the edges? I made a stick with a little push/pull hook on the end for screen/tomato cage tucking.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trillis made out of pcv with holes drilled into it every 2 inches on all 4 sides.trillis is 4.5 feet by 4.5 feet.over 350 squares / buds sites


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2014)

One of the bm threw out a shit load of roots and i have it potted up as a mother


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 8, 2014)

That bm is a keeper @ doc u will enjoy it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2014)

Clik on the docs lab at the bottom of my post and it is a link to my thread for now. I will have a new one as soon as i finish my vert octagon i started today finally


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 9, 2014)

Day 3 of 12/`12.. 2 of my breed and 1 cd


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

i hope the cd x blue dream comes out nice i have one going to flip in the next couple weeks. went to big lake today and worked on some hardy siding and the wife and kids did some crabing. Back to work on the octagon in the morning and hopefully have it together in my grow room by the afternoon.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 10, 2014)

Crab boil! !!! Nice @ doc.wish i was close to help out.this cd is a beast cant wait to see what she can do.i hope shes a 2 hitter quiter. Anyways i got a good feeling about all the lil babies .but that gdpX fireball wow !!! Smells good as seeds


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i hope the cd x blue dream comes out nice i have one going to flip in the next couple weeks. went to big lake today and worked on some hardy siding and the wife and kids did some crabing. Back to work on the octagon in the morning and hopefully have it together in my grow room by the afternoon.View attachment 3225324


Doc what you know about them Blue Crabs? Lol j/k I love em used to live in Maryland and that's what they're famous for. Boy I miss living there but I go back every year and get some


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Not much i will be boiling my first batch in an hour or so. I do know the ones down here are sweet. It has to do with the brackish water.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Crab boil! !!! Nice @ doc.wish i was close to help out.this cd is a beast cant wait to see what she can do.i hope shes a 2 hitter quiter. Anyways i got a good feeling about all the lil babies .but that gdpX fireball wow !!! Smells good as seeds


I have poped some of the pw x og and pw x dog. I dropped 6 of your breed but no luck same with the dog x blue pit will have to give them another go


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

I need to send you a fairy package. Is the address the same? PM me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to send you a fairy package. Is the address the same? PM me.


No i will get you the new one mo


----------



## postnothrills (Aug 11, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hows that bm looking doc? And my breed beans didnt pop.anyways


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 11, 2014)

Baby due the end of October. Shes trying to get me to move up there with her.not like im not thinking about it.! New baby and harvest at the same time!!!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pic is all doc's!!!!! Its not my doing yet lol.hope to get a male chem#1,&#3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking great jojo!i am going to give the rest of yor beans a go this weeked, and the bm s doing great. i am pulling for yours, but no new growth yet. I do have some new babys too, 6 pw x og, 6 purple voodoo, and 5 pw x dog. I am going to be putting the moma pw and a og13 x gdp in the led fower cabinet friday. I hope to have the octagon running by sunday, and it is getting 4 goji og f2, 3 honeybee, 2 cd x bd, 2 deep blue x sour kush, and one og13 x gdp from seed. I will have a bunch of clones also. It should hold 48 2 gal grow bags with 2 ft plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Got it together


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Jojo, I thought you had 2 kidlets on the way? Just curious 
I know one thing about those blue crabs in Maryland, they are damn proud of them buggers back there. One thing is for sure, you won't get a "deal" on them just because your near the source. Not like going to Maine with the lobsters anyway.
Whats good fellers?! 
Jig, hope all is well man!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kids due in oct cant wait.feeling depress about the beans i sent the dr


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have not popped them all there is hope yet


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 18, 2014)

I popped half and nothing came out...but how is the bm coming along?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2014)

It is doing great. Worked out some sinmint pollen to hit it with! I think that it will be an epic cross. I am taking one to cof this weekeend. He likes strong smoke to and will be super happy. I am on my way in the grow to plant the octagon


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if i can make a trellis for that monster?loving the octagon doc....im thinking grow room octagon with 12 levels lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haha 
How are your seedlings doing? I just got mine replanted in to cups, and out of the 6packs last night. I got the octagon planted the night before. This is what it looks like now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 21, 2014)

Damnit doc i need that lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking good jojo going to do a pheno hunt here soon


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 21, 2014)

Same here brother...im on the hunt


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

Haha i was talking about you i am always on the hunt popped a lot of seed in my day!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 22, 2014)

My 2 week streach is over,i got my rez filled with my base and i just hit the plants with a bloom mixed in a gal bucket.bloom is a 52 32 pk.backed up with a foil spray with crystal burst.temps in the tent low 70's.girls showing thc now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been using that overdrive with the seabast so we will see what it will do. The pw and alligator kush are going to be the one i can tell with


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 23, 2014)

That gator smellswrigh even as a baby cant wait to sex them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

Good to hear i get my door shelf on today and cleaned up the room a lot. I am taking clones tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

This is my purple wreck mom i am putting in the octagonand the clones i took of her


----------



## Javadog (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, that mom will burst.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is what i am hoping JD. I got the alternator on my truck fixed this morning and i have to change a tire this week some time, but i will be good to go in my truck in two weeks cof. Now i can make the extra trip out to you in it and not the boss man's. I am not big on going places with out a way to leave if i want to. My eye fells a shit ton better. I went to my buddys and best we could tell i had some get in the eye lid and it was pushing them out. He gave me some gel about like vaseline and i went to bed at like 8 friday. Saturdy morning the last worked its way out going to bring a bp or two also


----------



## Javadog (Aug 25, 2014)

I am glad to hear that it worked its way out.

Enjoy the week people. 

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jojo what is up got some buddies for the pw clones got the octagon fully planted count will be 4- 1 gal plants, 18- 2gal, and 7- 3gal plants. Next runn will be 45 2 gallon plants like 3 mains each. I want to get 1 1/2 lb on that run. I will be happy with a lb this go


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 26, 2014)

Doc lets build a trillis and control them girls more bud sites more buds.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 26, 2014)

3 moms 7 gal pots home made trillis on a flood table with drip feed and a 4 foot flo under the trillis.and doc that gal i gave you will make buds rock hard = more weight


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 26, 2014)

Babies are hungry but we are on the wright track.within the next week we will start sexing them and then place them in 5 gal buckets and drip feed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice i am tying them back to the walls with hemp twine. Tonight is going to be spent hanging the light mover and spraying. I will have to get to them again later this week. Only two of the blue moonshine rooted the other two didnt root so none of jojo's kush for me right now. We will do some more swooping one day though


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 26, 2014)

Two rooted bm doc give them all the tlc u can and u will see what they can do.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 26, 2014)

Next time we meet doc im bringing potted girls for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am going to cross the blue moonshine with sinmint, for some reg seed. I am going to cross it to the alligator kush for some test fems. Then i am hitting it with an f4 male as soon as i have one


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great minds think alike.im hitting bm wth chem dawg. gator kush and the gdp/ fireball mix


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a cd going in to flower in the octagon this round. I cant wait to see how it comes out this is the first of those seed i have flowered


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 27, 2014)

She will stretch like a rubber band.topping is a must in my book as well as a trellis inorder to get the max weight.but she smells like candy real talk.my cd is in the pic i post she is all the tall bud in the back and yes thats half the tent not including whats under the trillis.i plan on doing a double harvest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2014)

First of the pw are showing roots at 6 days


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ran out of bud been going through some things stressed out babies on the way.ugh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

That all suck man. I am always runing out of bud thats why i grew the grow hope things get sorted for you soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

I flipped last night got to cage it this weekend. Cut my hair of last night too. Trying to get this job and i am going up there friday


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 4, 2014)

Best of luck to you brother. I took a pic but the lights were on so everything looks orange


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 4, 2014)

Note to self,when i get a bigger house bring doc to help build the new set-up. @ doc bra i love your octagon would love to see it as a entire room like in my house with 4k watts with a drip feed,moving lights water chiller and a ro system


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I want to see one with @SomeGuy 's LEDs!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think i fucked up i will need conformation. Ok my base is gh 3 part and i added moab in the rez during the 2 week streach.i have buds everywhere in week 3 but the hairs are turning brown.! Im like wtf!!!! The buds are not putting on weight yet! Am i freaking out to early.its not even week 4 yet.so what should i do?Lay off the moab and run gh3 part? I know she starts to put on weight around week 5,6 .Help!!!!!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ps i dont see any burn or discoloreation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Did you have something herm and seed everything? I dont run hydro but i dont think it is a fert issue. What is your ph?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ph is 6.5. 7Gal pots drip feed in coco from the top plus flood from the bottom


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

You got me bro. I would wait and start checking for seeds my self.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Trying to post pic doc


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 5, 2014)

Heat spike Jojo? Will cause that sometimes. Tops first


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Doc i want to call u bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am home
Thanks SG i dont have that happen, so good to know


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)

You know [email protected] someguy i think u wright its just the tops looking crazy


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> You know [email protected] someguy i think u wright its just the tops looking crazy


my stuff is always having red hairs during the heat. I'm not having the same issues under the LED though


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Dezracer (Sep 5, 2014)

I've had that from heat before. Looked almost identical to yours.

Hope you find the culprit jojo but I think it's heat.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 6, 2014)

I cranked up the ac and have a 8 inch fan blowing cold air into the tent so im hoping for the best.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 6, 2014)

Its just the top buds that looks like that,everything else in the canopy still have white hairs.no co2 this run even tho it would be a lil fun to play with some gas lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Good deal what strain is in the pic?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the gear to run co2 but my room is vented right now. I don't really have time for sealing it back up again and don't want to have to turn on the AC. The elec bill is high enough already, lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 6, 2014)

Its cold as a snow bunnies ass in there now.took me a day to drop the [email protected] doc..bm mix and cd


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey fam got a question..i had a barnies farm vanilla kush hurmmie .what are the chances of the seeds being all females


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

It was the heat i bet. I would grow them hell send me some i'll cheack them out


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

I rather send u a 3 foot mom @ doc. That dj short blue moonshine should be lookin nice by now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

My bm in.training


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice, and yea i have taken one clone and will be topping soon has three tops right now. Been working on my ventilation and still have to put wireup tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is my cd from those seeds


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

If you find seeds on any of your other plants, the seeds should be fem. The seeds on the VK will likely not be fem, is my understanding. That's how it worked for me just recently when I had a Jamaican Hermie on me. Seeded the entire grow because I didn't catch it and every Lambsbread seed I've popped has been female so far. Lambsbread was the other strain I was running and is all I have to compare. I popped five and got five females. My buddy got eight or nine to pop, out of ten, and they were all females too. I havent popped any Jamaican seeds because I fear they will just Hermie on me again.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

Bummer too because it was great smoke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Was it a true herm or was it environmental. His is a clone with no history as far as i know so they should be fine. That is how dog kush came about


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Light leak in my grow room a few grows back.my vk was full of seeds.now that i popped a few i was just wondering if the seeds will be females


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Should be fine


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Im trying not to sex the vk .i would like to go straight to veg. So i might have to take 2-3 weeks out my life to sex them....that sucks


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

I agree, they should be fine in those circumstances. An environmental herm is different than a genetic one in many ways. If yours was brought on by environment, pop those fuckers and see what happens. It will likely be fine and not produce any further hems. I'd run them without question.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Its funny cause i had a bud in a jar for about 4-5 months that my son found.when we open that jar ...omg the high was straight away smoke was thick and white.so i popped them lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 7, 2014)

Think i might start a perpetual grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I did that for awhile but i like the two flower rooms. I can veg them for two weeks in place and still harvest every 1 1\2 months


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been running a perpetual for awhile now and love it. There's always something to harvest each week, and it's not overwhelming.....also, there are several varieties, so I don't get burned out from just one strain.



cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I like having a lot of different smoke, but will try and run the octagon with one to two strains. I will be smoking out of the led garden anyway


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2014)

I been sexing plants all week and found 1 chemdawg female.waiting on the rest to tell me what they [email protected] doc...this cd is a beast.i cant keep my baby mama out my grow room.she said she love the way they smell on the tree.how long is the flowering on them anyway? for the rest of the girls only time will tell


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

That should be the candy drop cross from G, and all i got was males. Got some pics of the room at a little over a week in, and some of the blue moonshine
 
Purple wreck flowering already


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 15, 2014)

lovely


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the first pic, great camera work.

"How for down does the rabbit hole go" comes to mind.

Many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 18, 2014)

Update candy drop is bout done.i will post pics.its going into week 6 and red hairs on the buds.im looking for a lil couch lock from doc d candy drop mix .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 18, 2014)

Having a disagreement with my son.my moonshine is about 3 feet wide.in my eyes she is ready to flower but he wants to keep her for clones..these youngsters today i tell ya


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bad picture but i took it when the fan was on.i was in a rush.ill take better pixs next time.this is dr.d candy drop mix.the pic does no justice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

That is not my cross just passed a couple beans off on that one. The rest you got are mine though.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 21, 2014)

Been trying to upload a few pictures​


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 21, 2014)

Week 6 im sorry i couldnt help myself


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks done to me but thc is clear and starting to turn milky so maybe another week or 2


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 21, 2014)

Milky is how I like them..... Just sayin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2014)

I like them milky too


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 22, 2014)

Its getting close i think.whatsyouropinion


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well what do you guys think?


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks good to go..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

@sunnygrowman - Check this out:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking great jojo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 23, 2014)

@ doc im not sure who im breeding with bm.i know chem for sure.gator,and vanilla


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds good. I wazs going to hit it with sinmints, but he lost the male. I know the alligator kush, but then after that i dont know. The honeybee is doing great. I have some other stuff going. The pw x dog is looking super good. You should have some of those.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 23, 2014)

Sure make me feel worse about it ..... Nah I'm just playin.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

I got 8 really really good females and a few good males.i didnt pop the pwXdog yet .i think the bm is a good foundation to start with.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

All most dry


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2014)

that looks pretty good to me.
the old phrase
"put that in your pipe and smoke it" would certainly apply.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Breaking news ...i looked into the bud inorder to see the thc crystal and they are trying to turn milky.that sucks.might be another week or 2


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

If it is sativa it will be best when slightly milky. It may never get amber.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

It looked kind of on the sativa side from the pics


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Its candydrop @ doc.and fam


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yea and i can't remember what he said he crossed the candydrop with


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think u told me candydrop X blue dream


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive been pushing them pretty hard.they look really good but dont want to cut to early.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea and i can't remember what he said he crossed the candydrop with


If from me...
Candydrop x grapestomper og

on the sativa side for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks i keep telling my self i am going to write this crap down. Then don't


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks i keep telling my self i am going to write this crap down. Then don't


All good...
I made to sets of them..

Candydrop x gsog(sweet stomper kush)
&
Gsog x Candydrop (candy grape og)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

@ wolfpack how long is the flower time on that plant?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice. I passed three of to jojo and i got males, haha. I still have two of your cross to grow out.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ wolfpack how long is the flower time on that plant?


I would gun for 9-10 weeks...the nugs will look done around 8-9 weeks,but they will pack on full flavor at 10 weeks(phenol dependent).


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

@ wolf the picture i posted is your work  @ doc i could take some clips u have my #let me know brother.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

@dr green dre grew some out,I'll try to get some pics up of what he got/how long he flowers for.

Yea that be a cross I did.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

I love the honeybee man it is just killing it all around. I am going two do some f2s and i think hit the blue moonshine with it. looks like the structure of the twowould cross well, and add some yield to the small frosty BM nugs. Jojo the BM is doing fantastic and growing like a weed


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

@ wolf i would love to pass u a clip of my dj short blue moon shine as a thank you gift


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool i have two i need to get to you.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

My bm mom is around 3 feet wide she is ready for the trillis now


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love the honeybee man it is just killing it all around. I am going two do some f2s and i think hit the blue moonshine with it. looks like the structure of the twowould cross well, and add some yield to the small frosty BM nugs. Jojo the BM is doing fantastic and growing like a weed


Them honeybee are f2's so you be making f3...even more stability..have fun

It's all good jojo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

I will G  what did you do to have to change names?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow i got a lot to learn.does anyone need an apprentice ? All i need is 2 meals a day and a place to sleep


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will G  what did you do to have to change names?


Did an update on my iPad..and all hell broke loose..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Do you guys count the two week stretch. As part of the flowering time?


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Do you guys count the two week stretch. As part of the flowering time?


Yea,I count from day 1..


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 25, 2014)

That cAn be a big debate jojo. Personally I don't count days just keep a rough track of weeks and harvest whenever the plant is done. But to keep track of weeks I prefer to count from when the plants actually begin to form pistils and flowers. It really doesn't matter though either will work if you just watch for maturity near the end.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That cAn be a big debate jojo. Personally I don't count days just keep a rough track of weeks and harvest whenever the plant is done. But to keep track of weeks I prefer to count from when the plants actually begin to form pistils and flowers. It really doesn't matter though either will work if you just watch for maturity near the end.


True..
How ever long it takes to get that done look/smell/feel..that's the best way to really do it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have been counting both, but just to get an idea of flowering time for the next go with what ever plant i am tracking. Then some times i dont even count out of laziness. Seed companies tend to go by show of pistols for the time they advertise.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2014)

I've always started counting from the first day of bloom and find most plants that I am growing are well done by 9 weeks.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Im starting week 9 if i count the two week stretch


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

[QUOTE Wolf pack, post: 10922175, member: 886839"]Looking good..[/QUOTE]
Good enough to smoke


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 26, 2014)

One mind say cut the other say let her go a lil longer


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 26, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> One mind say cut the other say let her go a lil longer


Put them together and cut a lil....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Still a few white hairs showing so you could go a little longer. I always end up with some disease, mold, or pest at this point and then kick myself for not harvesting when it looked like yours. Now I harvest half when it looks like yours and then wait on the other half to get all knotted and amber.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually dont count my 2 weeks but time is an issue this grow.so i took 4 lil buds to hold me for a week and letting the rest stay.my mom is having an opperation and ill be tied up for a week


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck to your Mom!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2014)

Looking great jojo. Hope your mom's opperation goes smooth


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys im praying she do as well,shes a fighter.lol we were talking and she told me she have a few ideas for my grow room lol i tell yea she is something else.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2014)

it pays to listen to mama.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok fam i tried something new.i listen to all of you and chopped when the thc was milky and this is the outcome


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

You got yourself a nice looking little nug there. That Scrog looks crazy! Like it will yield a solid amount of smoke, nice job on that.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam i tried something new.i listen to all of you and chopped when the thc was milky and this is the outcomeView attachment 3263642 View attachment 3263642View attachment 3263642


Looks like a nug wall sitting like that! Have fun trimming I gotta do some tonight to but not that much .


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

I also have trimming to do tonight. I would like to just do it now but I would have to expose the plants to light in order to do so. I think I'll have to wait until tonight when the light is on.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

That's the only thing about having my lights run at night that I don't like. By the time I get my daughter to bed and the kitchen cleaned up I usually don't feel like working in the garden or trimming for long.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That's the only thing about having my lights run at night that I don't like. By the time I get my daughter to bed and the kitchen cleaned up I usually don't feel like working in the garden or trimming for long.



Totally.. LOL lights on at 8pm and by then I would rather be lazy... buuuut NOOOO Daddy has to go do more "chores" LOL. 

@Dezracer .. I sometimes just pull the plant the night before from the flower area and then trim it the next day when its convenient. 

@jojodancer10 I was unsubscribed as I thought jig shut this thread down ages ago.. LOL! Did you just take over his journal? You should just start one man. you do alot of growing.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That's the only thing about having my lights run at night that I don't like. By the time I get my daughter to bed and the kitchen cleaned up I usually don't feel like working in the garden or trimming for long.


I am the same way. I'm usually ready to just chill for a bit before bed by the time I get my kids to bed. I should have trimmed this stuff up this past weekend but we had so much going on during the day that I was just beat by the time the light came on. I was doing good to just get them watered, lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Totallly Dez.. Im glad this stuff grows like a weed... LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

@SomeGuy - I havbe done that in the past too. I can't really do that with the ones that need immediate trimming because they are all tied up to the wire mesh. The mesh is basically holding the majority of the plant up.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine went one day longer than they should have between waterings because of my not having time this weekend. We were so busy on Saturday that I completely forgot to water them and had to water them yesterday instead. They weren't happy about waiting either. A couple of them were droopy because they were too dry.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

has happened to me for sure. LOL. I am working on getting a nice tight auto-water together before the 4x4 led tent goes into effect.  I need to get some extra clones soon too. I may be short on plants for my next round!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

I have some bushy girls in veg that I need to take cuttings from. Depending on how many cuts I get, I may be able to help you out. You'd probably need to drive my way to get them but I have some Pre98 Bubba, Blue Dream, MK Ultra and Cherry Pie that I'll be taking cuts from.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL all those strains probably came from me through chaka..LOL I carry all those.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

anctually through chaka, to me and back to chaka..LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

I figured you had these or at least some of them. I was just offering to add to your clone collection when the time comes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

That would be cool if you have extras I would pick them up. I am working towards filling a 3x3 hps tent and a 4x4 led tent. woot.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 29, 2014)

@ someguy lol im not that good brother.there are better growers that give me the inspiration to be a better grower like wolf ,jigs,drd , curious old fart,and the list does on.we are all here to help each other.thats what its all about.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys i have to stay up till 1am sometimes to get avything done, a nd i have pasted out on the couch half way through watering


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol @ doc you to! She put me on the couch last week because i be in the garden to much..guess i need to spend time with her


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 29, 2014)

@ someguy ive been thinking about led light in my mom tent.help cut that light bill


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2014)

Jojo

You'll find a lot of us hang out at the Club 600.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-4084
It's a pretty good group of growers and you'll fit right in


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Jojo
> 
> You'll find a lot of us hang out at the Club 600.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-4084
> ...


Yea sir


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

just was checkin out your thread jiggaman, nice! much more to check out. Do you still use dm zone? How did that work? Did you use it as a slime preventive and are you still using it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

He is not growing right now but soon he said.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

Noo nee noo nee noonnoon


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow I'm an asshole.  Ditch my own thread like a little bitch. Well... I'm back. Thanks for holding it down for me. Much respect out to:
SupaM
JoJo
Dr.D
Mo
ThunderCat
Javadog
colocowboy
CoF
budbro
Dezracer
Supchaka
SomeGuy
Mr West
MedScientist
Genuity
HydroGP
akhiymjames
postnothrills
ASmallVoice
Wolf Pack
AlphaPhase
Scroga

And the lurkers....

Thanks for hanging around while I was absent.



Mohican said:


> How is the Les Paul treating you Jigs? Are you a hunchback yet?


Shit was too fucking heavy. And the top edge cut into my skinny rib cage too much. I sold it. Got $450!  Nice kid too... really glad it went to him. I'm beyond happy with the Strat I bought a few months back.



HydroGp said:


>


Love the video Hydro. I really enjoy females. A lot!



MedScientist said:


> I stopped by see round 2 with the Bud Boss's?? Did you start another Journal?


No I have not. Haven't grown since you've seen. Baby takes a lot of time... plus I've had the county crawling around my house for the past 6 months. They are still crawling around. Can't wait till they are gone.



colocowboy said:


> A booty to kill and die for! mmmm! mm! My god that butt is round jojo!
> My lady might be white but her butt is di-no-mite!
> I don't know about growing them but I'll settle for no less....


I'm with you cowboy (and jojo, and dr.d) I like big butts! My gal is white too, but built like a darker skinned girl. Booty for days. My favorite quote was from her ex-boyfriend. He got a vascectomy and during the followup appt the doc said he shouldn't have sex for 2 weeks or something. Ex boyfriend said "Doc, would you have a look at that butt. How am I supposed to lay off that for 2 weeks?!"



SomeGuy said:


> It was pretty relaxed but a great time. I know HuH! I think he scored like 6 or 7 clones... CAnt remember how many i shoved in the bucket for him.... LOL He has his hands full with the bubba this week though I know.


I got like 7 clones I think. Killed them all. Was a murder scene... not pretty.



mr west said:


> Getting jig stoned is mucho fun lol.


Mr. West has the distinction of being the person to get me the most stoned. Congrats mate. Really glad our purple friend didn't mind me passing out on her. 

Still got 12 pages to catch up on. Will get there soon. Missed you guys. 

Oh... and I have some exciting news on the horizon! Will fill you all in.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> jiglEt OH jiglet, where are you? did you ever move? what are you doing I don't see anything growing right now, but I know your around.....anyway I hope your doing well!


I haven't moved yet... but am going to in the next 6 months or so.  Thanks for stopping bye.



Dezracer said:


> Bummer too because it was great smoke.


It was a great smoke... I really liked that jamaican.



AlphaPhase said:


> just was checkin out your thread jiggaman, nice! much more to check out. Do you still use dm zone? How did that work? Did you use it as a slime preventive and are you still using it?


Still use zone... when I'm growing that is. Love the stuff. I swear by Zone and Silica as being a necessity in any hydro grow. Seriously get some zone. It's cheap too.

Oh, and I had to give credit... supchaka got me high enough to pass out one night too... but it was late at night... and we were watching Frozen... so you know... not much to stay up for lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 31, 2014)

Its the second coming of JIG!!!! The Apocalypse is NOW!!! hahaha

glad to see ya back!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

Right on budbro... it's the apocalypse only in that we are destroying the reality we've known up till now to start a new age! It's the dawning of the age of Aquarius.

Or something like that.

Shit's been crazy around here. Remember that building I built... well it's gone now. Same with the cat shed. Same with most of the cats. Same with all the stuff I had around the house to build things with. Inside the house is a voluntary clear out. We've been getting rid of stuff right and left and boy does it feel good. Cleaning out the attic, sending grow equip off to people it would help more (even if I haven't got the money back I was promised to cover shipping  )

I'm about out of pot, which sucks.

I've quit video games for the most part, and I'm reading an actual book! Exciting times. Started my blog about my raising my daughter back up.

We might be moving to an island in the near future... I'm super excited about that. Would most likely be a year away from the US. Then after we are of to PA. Let's hope they get medical MJ soon.

Baby girl is getting big, walking all over, and generally being super cute. I enjoy her company these days.

Wife just wrapped up surgery and recovery. She was in a bad way, so my mom was here to help for a few days, then her mom flew out to help for 3 weeks. It's been a bit cramped in the little house with all the people, but the help is very worth it.

I'm getting my final inspection from the county within the next 3 weeks... after that I'm growing again... if not sooner. It's been since Jan or Feb I think. Too long.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

Good to hear things are going well. Hope ur other half is doing well. Send her our best! Boy is walking a ton. Running fever yesterday and today. 

Sorry your almost out. I've got a few more weeks on the tent. . The blue dream is still my fav. I'm discontinuing the shark shock. Not strong enough. Me me know when ur ready brotha! I got quite a selection going and can take u some cuts.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn man! Its always good to clean though. Still got any of the LEDs around?? haha

PA has high hopes but i think i remember hearin somethin about them goin straight rec. Hope things pick up for you in the future!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

I loaned 2 of the LED's to Dez while they were sitting Idle. Still have one doing nothing at the mo. I think I'll use the one to veg whatever I get started... and when it's time break the bad news to dez and get the others back. Not to worry though brother... I'm not bringing them with me I don't think, so you can watch them again.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome back jigs.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

How's the baby sleeping Jojo?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2014)

WOot great to see you Jig!! Hope the wife is doing better, I'm sending some good vibes that way.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2014)

Glad to see you are goona start growing again, your set up is sick !
Best wishes to your wife..
Im still very interested in the move,I'd like to meet up & talk when Doc comes down.
did you see any snow last night ? Hardly rained here on the coast.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

So am i the only one that dosen't know what PA is? Gald you are back on here there for awhile jojo and me took over look forward to coming down sounds like you might be growing by then


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes for wife. Yesterday was the first time in 2 or 3 weeks she hasn't taken the Norco they prescribed her. Progress!

No snow... just a ton of rain here. I'm sure they got it further up the mountain though. It's a warm 42 here.

Doc, PA = Pennsylvania. It's where wifey's from and I love it there. My soul feels at home. We'll see if I can stand the cold winters and the humid summers. Farm country, amish country. Lancaster County area. I've been in So cal my whole life, and while I have no beef with cali, I'm ready for something new. It's a big world and to think of only living in one little part makes me claustrophobic. I like sampling what life has to offer.

Looking like I will indeed be growing by the time you get here. Excited about it all.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2014)

And thanks to you and jojo for keeping the thread going so well. It's much appreciated.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2014)

We'll be neighbors jig!!! It gets frigid up here early. Its been about 50 for a solid week and todays no warmer than 40 maybe even colder. Supposed to get a little snow already. Whats its probably still mid to upper 60s around you now! haha. But its so much less crowded out this way and your backyard will look like a nantional park. Ole Appalachia. Theres some nice places on the west coast too though. Id love to move out to Washington and get a nice spot in the hills.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 1, 2014)

WooHoo Jiggy! Nice to see YOU!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2014)

Its only been in the 40s here today. We got a dusting of snow last night as well.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Its only been in the 40s here today. We got a dusting of snow last night as well.


Yeah wasnt sure which part you were in cause i know norther CA gets pretty chilly early.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2014)

Im not a Cali boy, more east cost like yourself


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Im not a Cali boy, more east cost like yourself


Oh yeah ggot you confused with MO haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for wife. Yesterday was the first time in 2 or 3 weeks she hasn't taken the Norco they prescribed her. Progress!
> 
> No snow... just a ton of rain here. I'm sure they got it further up the mountain though. It's a warm 42 here.
> 
> ...


My dad lived up in allentown, harrisberge, philly, and some ther places up there but i think we talked about that one time


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2014)

I was in Hershey a couple of years ago. Loved it there - it was hot though.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

The baby is sleeping well @ jigs.the wife dont play that lol she talks to him like he is a grown man...poor [email protected] doc how is the moon coming along? I bet she smells so good hehehe.my moon not looking to good.all of the fan leaves are yellowing.thank god i took 15 clones.ive started my perpetual grow.i have another 5 or so weeks to go and i can chop about 15 plants.i have another 15 -20 clones ready to go.my moms are taking over the mom tent.i may have to put 4 moms into flowering soon


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2014)

That's how I am with our little girl. I don't mess around. When it's time to do something, it's time to do it. Period. No crying, just shut up and do as you are told,  Funny though because for me she just passes right out... I got her trained. With her mom she plays games and messes around. I don't play that shit. haha

And guess who has 3 little plants in his closet!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was in Hershey a couple of years ago. Loved it there - it was hot though.


Wife has family in Hershey, it's always nice to go visit them. Lovely place they have over there. It's a nice area.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

My mom tent .another 5-6 weeks and chop time for 15 ladies


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

My fish tank clone veg area with a 4 foot 4 bulb and fan lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2014)

whats' that rainbow rose? thats crazy looking


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yea a lil something i been working on.someone stole the mom plant i only had 4 buds off the rose so im trying to see if it will pop roots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yea a lil something i been working on.someone stole the mom plant i only had 4 buds off the rose so im trying to see if it will pop roots





jigfresh said:


> Wife has family in Hershey, it's always nice to go visit them. Lovely place they have over there. It's a nice area.


Haha same here for both kids. I don't play that shit ether
What are thethree you put in?
Jojo it is doing great and will be in the octagon soon. That is a Reo Somba rose and roses are different you graft them to oneof three kinds of base root stock. Also on flowering plants you want to remove the buds. Flowers remove a lot of water from the cutting


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

Im ready to move.these somebitch will steal any and everything.they dug up the damn tree smh.feels like the world is closing in around me.anyways,last crop i counted the 2 week streach with the flowering it didnt have that kick i was looking for so this crop im not counting the 2 week streach i bet she come out right this time.ps.im running all docs.so ill be posting a shit load of pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2014)

I got 1 Chem Dog and 2 Cherry Pie.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope Chaka is doing good jig. I've wanted to hook up with him also. I'm stoked ur growing.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2014)

Woohoo girlies in the closet!!!


Hehe that sounds kinda wrong....


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 4, 2014)

It's nice to see you have some plants again, Jig. I'm sending good vibes your way for a successful grow.

I'm working on getting a new veg light so I can pass your LED lights back to you too


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Protect those eyes Jig!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

We all have our downfalls in growing,my downfall is curing,i just cant seem to get it right but i am getting better.
I read a form where he said he hang his plants for a week then place them in a bag for 2-3 days then jar them.now when in the jar,he burp them twice a day for @15min for another 2 weeks. My question is can this be correct?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea that would work jojo
New babys came today jojo 2 ghost og, and 2 c99


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2014)

that sounds like it would work. I hang mine for somewhere around a week then jar them up, but a bag for a couple days is a good idea.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation jigs.
@ doc damn brother looking good i almost got a boner from that scrog


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

Jojo

It depends on the humidity in your area as to the amount of time it takes to dry. I dry mine hanging over the T-5's in an air conditioned room which gives it a lower humidity than the surrounding area and they are dry and ready to go in 3 days....and I'm in an area that has high humidity. No time for a cure and it's usually consumed fairly quickly with request for more.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Goji #1


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

@ old fart you never lied brother.they smell so good when they dry.hehehe.i once forgot about a bud i left in a jar for 3-4 months.it was bf vanilla kush.it was strong as hell so im on the hunt to cure my buds the correct way.so i will hang for 7 days bag for 3 days jar and burp for a week then close the jars for 4 weeks and see how it comes out.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that would work jojo
> New babys came today jojo 2 ghost og, and 2 c99
> View attachment 3288412


Well damn brother doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well damn brother doc


Yea i cant wait to flower them. Ghost og is kill from what i have heard. I think rare dankness uses it in some of there crosses.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ghost was on my xmas list for the past4 years lol doc u the man brother .friends in high places


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ old fart you never lied brother.they smell so good when they dry.hehehe.i once forgot about a bud i left in a jar for 3-4 months.it was bf vanilla kush.it was strong as hell so im on the hunt to cure my buds the correct way.so i will hang for 7 days bag for 3 days jar and burp for a week then close the jars for 4 weeks and see how it comes out.


just don't let it get too dry. You can re-hydrate, but it's better not to.


cof.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Xmas is coming up


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2014)

Got started on cleaning out the closet today. Maybe tomorrow I'll get the gals in their hydroton, roots dangling in water.

Hope everyone is well.

I finished a book last night! Big times. Can't remember the last book I finished reading. Anyhoo I'm all proud of myself and feel like a fucking scholar.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2014)

I p


curious old fart said:


> just don't let it get too dry. You can re-hydrate, but it's better not to.
> 
> 
> cof.


I put a meter on my jars to tell me the rh in the jar.so 65%-55% for a cure?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I p
> 
> I put a meter on my jars to tell me the rh in the jar.so 65%-55% for a cure?


good numbers-supposedly 61% is ideal. I don't have any meters so I don't have a clue what the % is on my stash. I just keep it in jars in the dark.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2014)

Yo Jig you should check out "(the)Unincorporated Man" I don't read much, but I couldn't put that book down. I can't remember who wrote it, but it was good.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im really fucking impressed with doc's scrog


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 7, 2014)

@ old fart i got my jars down to 65% and let them cure for a month but i notice a stale smell


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ old fart i got my jars down to 65% and let them cure for a month but i notice a stale smell


??????...I don't know....I don't think I've had that issue.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Starting week 4 and i have 40 rooted clones.the plan is to top all clones and let the girls grow for a month


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Im really fucking impressed with doc's scrog


I hope you are not talking about the led scrog it is a f'ing mess haha. I will do better next time with a sog
Cof i just trimmed the lerry and cant wait to smoke it again


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Not sure what to do with my mom plants.they are getting big in their drip buckets.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 10, 2014)

What can i do?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 10, 2014)

take cuts of the mom and start new moms. Either flower the moms or chuck them out.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was thinking bout flowering them but i dont want to put them in coco due to the 2-3 week nursing time.trying not to be cheep and fill the table with hydroton in a 4x4 table


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 10, 2014)

4 bags of hyroton 
To fill the table then take the 10 inch net pots and place them in the table.i guess that could work


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 14, 2014)

120 thread pages later, I'm pulling up a chair haha

Loving the thread!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

Better late than never Jad3. My plants don't seem to have grown much in the near 2 weeks I've had them. I suppose they want some nutrients. 

Going on a trip to Amsterdam on Wed. I am planning on leaving them in veg that time,, flip when I get back. Looking forward to seeing DST's baby. And geting the chance to meet GHB is cool too. (both riu members incase you didn't know... not going on any rape drugs hopefully)

My face is still numb from the root canal two days ago. Yay.

Good to see you all. peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2014)

@ jigs say hello to everyone for [email protected] canal ouch.i was thinking about stem cell research,it would be nice to grow new teeth if need.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about.... just need to pull this one and grow a new one. Got any pics of the little guy? Here's my little H a few days ago.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2014)

Aww jigs little queen.
I been having girl friend problem so i wont be able to post pics as of yet.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2014)

Such a cutie!! She looks like she is very intently exploring something cool. 

I'm assuming thats some sort of neat park/art installation. Very cool. Is it bad the first thing that went through my mind is that it would make a great shooting range with all those bottles .


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2014)

this just showed up and I thought You might be interested in it

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2837148/Grieving-father-filmed-singing-Blackbird-dying-newborn-son-just-days-wife-30-died-sleep-gives-emotional-tribute-memorial-service.html


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks cof. We watched the memorial on a stream online. I have no idea how that guy could do/ play anything under the circumstances. Pretty sure I'd be a heap of snotty mess curled up on the floor. We have a Doc appt for little H on Tuesday, so it will be another solemn day. Crazy how close to home this hit. Makes me really appreciate what I have.

My face my still be numb, but my wife and child are alive and well... so who cares about anything else. 

Thanks again friend.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

@Thundercat Here's a link to info about that place. It was crazy... I didn't take near enough pictures. http://www.yelp.com/biz/bottle-tree-ranch-oro-grande

Off to Amsterdam on Wednesday. Stopping off in Moscow. I think I'll make the trip into the city on my layover on the return trip. Also thinking i'll leave my computer at home, so I might not catch up with you guys for a while. Will be back the day after Thanksgiving. The most exciting part of the trip I'm looking forward to is making Thanksgiving dinner Dutch style for my friends in the Netherlands. It seems they don't have turkeys until Christmas, so we're going to have Thanksgiving chicken.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

Be safe on you journey jig! Damn i wish i was going to the cup, but am stoked to be coming out west. I would like to go to OR and check it out next, but i will take the family for it.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link that does look soo cool. Give the family a big hug, and enjoy your trip buddy. I wish I could come along, sure it would be a blast. I've got a feeling that of anyone I know your the one I want to go to europe with . Hehe maybe someday both our families can go.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2014)

Hell yeah man... you can tag along anytime. None of my friends from back home have any interest in travelling with me. It kills me. My best bud from high school just spent 4 days in Miami with his brother and brothers wife. Spent the same amount of money I'll be spending for 8 days in amsterdam. I've invited him before and there are always lame excuses. Anyways I looked for the unincorporated man at the book store the other day. they had another in the series but not that one. I'll get it at the library.

Right now I'm reading "The Education of Little Tree" - Forrest Carter. Really awesome book. 3-5 page 'chapters'. Little stories about learning lessons from a Cherokee grand father. I'm very confident I was native american in a past life. Same with my father. One of the reasons I love my dad so much is how he sees the earth and the living things in it as many native americans did. With respect, understanding, and love. Not to say he wasn't the one who taught me about putting salt on snails. and stuff like that. lol

Dr D.... really getting excited for your trip out. Have you been talking with anyone about getting together... or should I be doing that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dr D.... really getting excited for your trip out. Have you been talking with anyone about getting together... or should I be doing that?


 I'm in ...when & where ?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2014)

I guess I'll need to figure this out. There are two groups of us. Inland and beaches. Maybe we can have a get together both spots. Will definitely keep everyone posted. @SomeGuy @Dezracer @supchaka @Mohican


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2014)

Be careful on your Moscow visit. Putin is not in a good mood.

From Vlad to worse: He was snubbed at the airport, made to sit alone at dinner, shunted to the edge of the family photo and condemned by world leaders... it's no wonder Putin was keen to leave the G20

It has been a tumultuous weekend at the G20 Summit for Vladimir Putin, as the Russian President's presence sparked hostility from political leaders and protesters alike.


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I guess I'll need to figure this out. There are two groups of us. Inland and beaches. Maybe we can have a get together both spots. Will definitely keep everyone posted. @SomeGuy @Dezracer @supchaka @Mohican


 The riu north bbq is the same weekend that Doc is commin down, I think some are heading there.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2014)

Well that sucks... on both accounts. Russia should welcome my tourist money. And sucks about the timing for them to have a bbq.

I don't like Nor cal.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2014)

I am down to get together with doc when he's out here. I'm looking forward to meeting another 600 member. @jigfresh - If you end up setting up the get together, definitely keep me in the loop. I may have something for Doc at that time. I'm trying to have something for him anyway, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2014)

They are screaming for dollars. Their economy is based upon oil and they have high production cost and the price needs to be above $84 a barrel....it's currently trading around $75.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

Here is my plan - NorCal Friday-Saturday, Sunday Doc, then fly to the DAM and hang at DST's. 

I would have loved to have gone with you Jig! Maybe we could have finally had a conversation for more than 5 minutes!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hell yeah man... you can tag along anytime. None of my friends from back home have any interest in travelling with me. It kills me. My best bud from high school just spent 4 days in Miami with his brother and brothers wife. Spent the same amount of money I'll be spending for 8 days in amsterdam. I've invited him before and there are always lame excuses. Anyways I looked for the unincorporated man at the book store the other day. they had another in the series but not that one. I'll get it at the library.
> 
> Right now I'm reading "The Education of Little Tree" - Forrest Carter. Really awesome book. 3-5 page 'chapters'. Little stories about learning lessons from a Cherokee grand father. I'm very confident I was native american in a past life. Same with my father. One of the reasons I love my dad so much is how he sees the earth and the living things in it as many native americans did. With respect, understanding, and love. Not to say he wasn't the one who taught me about putting salt on snails. and stuff like that. lol
> 
> Dr D.... really getting excited for your trip out. Have you been talking with anyone about getting together... or should I be doing that?


Yea jig i have talked to a few folkes but it was last month. I will see what everyone is up to. I know there are a few who want to get together.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 18, 2014)

Be safe @ jigs and enjoy brother.
@ doc hows everything going brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

Going man i went back to work for my self and it is starting to get going. Harvest went fine i guess some late nights at it.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 18, 2014)

11 bm cant wait to play ball


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a bm in the octagon now and one i reversed about to throw pollen so i will get you some fem bm crosses and some s1 for your seed stash jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 19, 2014)

My brother doc. Started my perpetual. I dont know why i never started one earlier?.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 19, 2014)

My brother doc. Started my perpetual. I dont know why i never started one earlier?.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 19, 2014)

Kids have big dreams and as a parent we try to make it happen for them but its not easy.we just make it look easy


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Doc what the chem dawg was breed with?and this pw x og scares the piss out of me brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2014)

What you talking about? Mine are looking great and the one i finished smells of orange cleaner when you break up a bud. Top notch in my book
How you been? I need to email my new #. The blue moon shine is a happy girl 0n like day 3 of flower it is the middle plant in the door. And i have a bm clone dropping fem pollen for those selfed seed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cem would have been the blue dream or the gdp. I cant remember wich ones you have, but tall thin leaves is bd and stubby with fat leaves is gdp. I need to pop some cem x gdp. The cem x bd i harvested is strong.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 21, 2014)

@ doc everything u gave me is strong as the hulk..i tried the pwxog and all i can say is wow.now the chem has short stubby leaves.so im guessing gdp mix.also @ doc i think the world needs to try your mix you are a mad scientist . Brother my hats off to you


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 21, 2014)

This alligator is nothing to play with


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2014)

My cut of the alligator kush is day smoke. Gets you high right but you can do stuff. Pw xog put me out one night


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Whats happening in here?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2014)

A very lovely young lady recently stopped by and was smitten by the ak and it left with her.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> A very lovely young lady recently stopped by and was smitten by the ak and it left with her.
> 
> 
> cof


Nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> A very lovely young lady recently stopped by and was smitten by the ak and it left with her.
> 
> 
> cof


I like it, and am smoking a j of it and its mama og


bassman999 said:


> Whats happening in here?


Same shit how you been?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

[QUOTE="Dr.D81, post: 11078339, member: 568052"
Same shit how you been?[/QUOTE]
Staying busy, but mostly being an unpaid taxi driver lol.

Ive been hitting the weights hard for the last 8 months though trying to get big like I was 6 yrs ago.
Injuries never healed, and i might have MS (Dr isnt sure) but I am not letting anything stop me from trying.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2014)

hey buddy. I was just thinking of you the other day. I'm glad you ate working out these days. Do you see your older daughter anymore? Your young one must be getting older time flies huh. Our girl is getting bigger everyday.

also good to hear the weed is so strong doc and jojo. That's nice.

having fun in Amsterdam. Bit cold but a good time


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2014)

are you trying to say that it's dam cold.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> hey buddy. I was just thinking of you the other day. I'm glad you ate working out these days. Do you see your older daughter anymore? Your young one must be getting older time flies huh. Our girl is getting bigger everyday.
> 
> also good to hear the weed is so strong doc and jojo. That's nice.
> 
> having fun in Amsterdam. Bit cold but a good time


I was thinking about all the great ppl here the other day.

My daughter still lives here at home lol.
I see plenty of her when I am driving her allllll around town all the time.

I am trying to fight aging with the working out.
My workout partner is 66 yrs old btw, and we hit the iron 2+hrs 5 days a week.
I know if he can do it, then DAM sure I cam.

Have fun in the DAM JIG for me bro!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I need to start exercising more so I can keep up with other people when working. I have been working with other people more lately and notice how I feel like I'm lagging sometimes. I'll catch myself and try to pick up the pace but it only ends with me hurting more at the end of the day. Sucks getting older, being out of shape, and having to do physical work. It's worse when I have to work with younger guys, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I need to start exercising more so I can keep up with other people when working. I have been working with other people more lately and notice how I feel like I'm lagging sometimes. I'll catch myself and try to pick up the pace but it only ends with me hurting more at the end of the day. Sucks getting older, being out of shape, and having to do physical work. It's worse when I have to work with younger guys, lol.


I have so many injuries that show up all the time, and always new ones.
I hate being old, but feel older when I dont work out FOR SURE!!
Anyway people have been saying lately that I am looking big again, and that makes it all worth it...well almost lol.

If you work out you will thank yourself, just make sure that you do it 4 days a week minimum. That way you will see the improvements, under that it doesnt help as much I have found.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I hear you. I always feel better and work is easier when I'm busy. It's when work is slow, like now, that things get harder because I'm not doing anything. Working out during the slow times would really be a big help.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

I took off 6 yrs from working out.
When I started again, I had ZERO stamina!
I took me literally 4 months to get past 3-4 sets without being able to lift the weight anymore at all even really light weight.
I was really pissed and though my testosterone was really low or something...maybe it was??

Now 2-3 hrs of just pumping iron 4-5 days a week.
I still have energy after the workout too.
I have found my best workout supplement is my SLH, energy motivation and positive mood....win win.
Why was I only an indica guy before Ill never know

Anyway now I lost 2.5" waist and gained 15 lbs


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I could stand to lose a little off my waist.  I don't want to gain any weight though, I'd like to stay small to fit in the race suit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

I felt the best when i got up and did pt in the army. I have been wanting to get back to working out so i can run the N.O. marathon before i move


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I wish I could do something like that. Maybe if I got back in better shape I could do something like a 5K but I doubt I could ever go any further than that. I don't think my back and knees would ever hold up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

If my sister did a half marathon you could dez


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I felt the best when i got up and did pt in the army. I have been wanting to get back to working out so i can run the N.O. marathon before i move


Check your email, bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> If my sister did a half marathon you could dez


A few years ago I had a road bicycle and rode it around here by my house. It was hard to put on many miles because there's nothing but hills where I live. I was always either cranking up a hill or flying down one, trying to match the speed of the cars. It was a lot of fun and would like to do that again. I would probably take my bike places to ride though if I got another one. There's a lot of places to take a bike for nice rides near me that I did not take advantage of the last time. I only ever took it someplace once and that was just down to the beach to meet up with a friend for a ride. I think we rode something like 30 miles that day because the roads there were mostly flat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

New babys


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

Whats under the plastic? Looks like solo cups.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2014)

dez. My wife did a marathon. Took her all damn day but she did it. I'm sure you could too.

cof... Funny joke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Check your email, bro.


I did


Dezracer said:


> Whats under the plastic? Looks like solo cups.


Yea clones for the sea of green first of the year.


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> New babys
> View attachment 3299011


Gotta love baby pics =)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 22, 2014)

Week 6 and milky


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a bike I dont ride.
My back hurts from about 15 min on the bike.
I plan to get an old persons bike lol so that I can ride.

AS far as gaining weight I was 230 in 2006 with a 36" waist at 6ft tall
last yr I was 210 with a 41" waist
Now I am 222 with a 38" waist.
I am getting back to where I want to be.
I am so tempted to cheat (like the Baseball players did), but I never have before, and am worried about the health risks so I prolly wont.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have a bike I dont ride.
> My back hurts from about 15 min on the bike.
> I plan to get an old persons bike lol so that I can ride.
> 
> ...


I am 5' 9' 145lb 29 in waist i was 114 when i joined the army.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am 5' 9' 145lb 29 in waist i was 114 when i joined the army.


I was 6'1" at 14 as a freshman in H.S. and weighed 135 with a 28-29" waist lol
I am shorter now as a result of a combination of a car accident, and maybe heavy squats?
I did meth yrs ago, and even then I was 165 with a 32"-33" waist and looked sucked up.
After I quit I jumped into weight training again, and EATING!!
I gained about 20 lbs a yr for 3 yrs then it slowed down.
I still fluctuate from 218-224 on any given day.
222.2lbs is what the scale says very often though.
I weight myself 2x a week, and always after same time of day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I was 6'1" at 14 as a freshman in H.S. and weighed 135 with a 28-29" waist lol
> I am shorter now as a result of a combination of a car accident, and maybe heavy squats?
> I did meth yrs ago, and even then I was 165 with a 32"-33" waist and looked sucked up.
> After I quit I jumped into weight training again, and EATING!!
> ...


I was like 4'6' when i started high school. We would have looked quite the pear smoking a doobie together back then


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was like 4'6' when i started high school. We would have looked quite the pear smoking a doobie together back then


My friend was like that then too, but now he is 235 and 5'10"
I could literally hold him over my head back then, now he is bigger than me.
He is the buffest Indian (from India not native American) guy I have ever seen, but now that he is that big and shaves his head most ppl think he is black.
You shoyuld see him next to his little Fillipino wife!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2014)

If I have change in my pocket and I'm wearing boots I might weigh 120.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If I have change in my pocket and I'm wearing boots I might weigh 120.


If I am naked and took a dump after just waking up in the morning I might weigh 215.
I lose 2-5 lbs overnight everyday, but gain it back before night.
Mostly water I assume.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

I lost 30 pounds when I started smoking sativa again. I just can't sit still!

I have started lifting again also. Arnold Schwarzenegger smoked during Pumping Iron. It is a great motivator!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I lost 30 pounds when I started smoking sativa again. I just can't sit still!
> 
> I have started lifting again also. Arnold Schwarzenegger smoked during Pumping Iron. It is a great motivator!


I was changing my avatar and found a pic of Arnold smoking. I almost changed Av to that lol. I will now that you mentioned that, meant to be...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

You are going to get some attention with that Avatar! There was a guy on here a couple of years ago with the same one. He got into some heated arguments. Just lettin ya know 

It is one of my favorites 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 24, 2014)

Old lady tried to pull one on me last night...telling me not tonight her stomach hurts so i said sorry to wake u up.the next morning she ask foe money so she can get an outfit to go out in.so i told her not this morning my pocket hurts


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 25, 2014)

LOL

best.wife.comeback.ever.


----------



## lisa.stevenson86 (Nov 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a LOT for the input guys. It's much appreciated. I'll let them go a little longer.


So do you mean that you bought Bud Boss 151 led grow light ?
i found their website declare its 4*25*3W cob with reflector design.


But the actual draw is only 151w . So guys ,how much do you cost ?


----------



## lisa.stevenson86 (Nov 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> what you said made sense to me, they only put out light in one direction so using them vertically is not going to be any more beneficial. however, the fact that you are using more canopy area does in fact mean you are using the lights better. i can't say what i mean but i'll try a simpler way.
> 
> you will get more yield doing what you are doing than if you just ran all 3 lights in a horizontal set up with plants under them in that little space.
> 
> gonna be interesting in a few weeks time when they are getting chunky. still not flipped?


So may i know what led grow light have been tried ? do you often buy from US web online store ? 

or ebay ,amazon or others ?


----------



## lisa.stevenson86 (Nov 25, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> If I am naked and took a dump after just waking up in the morning I might weigh 215.
> I lose 2-5 lbs overnight everyday, but gain it back before night.
> Mostly water I assume.


I suppose that you are not my friend Pablo who come from Chile .But you do have the same photo as him .


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2014)

his lights were given to him so that he could post the results on youtube.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2014)

lisa.stevenson86 said:


> I suppose that you are not my friend Pablo who come from Chile .But you do have the same photo as him .


Haha I chose this Avatar the other day,but I am not from Chili or named Pablo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello fam nlhope everyone is doing well with their side job lol wink wink.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 26, 2014)

@ doc hey brother hows the fam? I feel in love the other day with barnys farm vanilla smh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ doc hey brother hows the fam? I feel in love the other day with barnys farm vanilla smh


Good cant wait to go to cali. We are going to buy our house this spring so when we move we will have something to sell. I am going to add on so the grow will grow some but be laid out better anyway.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 26, 2014)

We are on the same plan doc.i plan on moving out of this city to a different one but a little up north.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good cant wait to go to cali. We are going to buy our house this spring so when we move we will have something to sell. I am going to add on so the grow will grow some but be laid out better anyway.


I live in Cali and cant wait to move lol.
I have always lived here, and dont like it honestly, but wife doesnt want to move (family) so here I will stay...

I guess i might like Cali if I went somewhere else for a while, Im not sure if the whole US is crap, or just where I live lol...

LOL I sound negative today sorry, damn virus getting me down guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I live in Cali and can't wait it to move lol.
> I have always lived here, and dont like it honestly, but wife doesnt want to move (family) so here I will stay...
> 
> I guess i might like Cali if I went somewhere else for a while, Im not sure if the whole US is crap, or just where I live lol...
> ...


If i went to cali it would be north, but i am coming to B.B., LA, and San Diego in a couple weeks. When we move i am thinking OR or something like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> If i went to cali it would be north, but i am coming to B.B., LA, and San Diego in a couple weeks. When we move i am thinking OR or something like that.


Im in NorCal


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Actually I've been thinking alot about the possibility to move from Europe to California.
It's one of the only places where I could legally work for my passion...

How hard is it to get a well paying job in the cannabis industry there?


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

it's tough to get a working visa in the u.s, especially in the canna industry
best to get over there on a tourist visa and fuck shit up illegally like we always have, just be ready to take a huge pay cut as the prices over there are getting lower every second for the grower.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 28, 2014)

"A pound of kush is around 1800-2000 in cali" so they say! Florida that same pound goes for 3500 -4500 ...so they say!!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I live in California and didn't realize it had gone down that low. I haven't bought or sold any in quite some time though.


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

the going rate here would be about $5000 but we don't sell pot now do we!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> the going rate here would be about $5000 but we don't sell pot now do we!


no....but we gladly accept donations.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> the going rate here would be about $5000 but we don't sell pot now do we!





curious old fart said:


> no....but we gladly accept donations.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> the going rate here would be about $5000 but we don't sell pot now do we!


No we dont we sell dreams ,ideas and tomato


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 29, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> No we dont we sell dreams ,ideas and tomato


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah man, prices out here are low. but that's not to say you can't make a living at it.

Got back safe and sound form the trip to Amsterdam. Was a good time had by all. Lots of herb, hash, and bho smoked. Only one trip through the red light district sadly.

Good to be back with all you guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man, prices out here are low. but that's not to say you can't make a living at it.
> 
> Got back safe and sound form the trip to Amsterdam. Was a good time had by all. Lots of herb, hash, and bho smoked. Only one trip through the red light district sadly.
> 
> Good to be back with all you guys.


Glad you had fun, and no problems!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad to hear it went well buddy! I hope we get to see some pictures.


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds like good times! =)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Glade you made it safe Next time maybe they will have the cup!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh, yeah.... didn't tell you guys the cup was cancelled for the most part. HT still tried to act like it was going on, without actually going on. 

pics will be shared for sure.


----------



## HollyD (Nov 30, 2014)

I heard the Cup is going to be in Portland, OR this July, for what that's worth. 

(Hi-- I'm a noob lurker, thinking about LEDs, and just read through this whole thread!)


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome @HollyD


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

@jigfresh 
any idea where we can all meet when Doc comes down ?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2014)

I have offered up my place but it seemed most people can't make it. You would be welcome at my place, Bob, as is Jig, and anyone else that lives in Socal. I'd be down to have people over on Saturday. I think I'm just going to throw it out there that I'm going to have people over Saturday and anyone that is interested in showing up can message me. C'mon Jig, you know you want to drive down the hill and see miss Twilight, LOL.

There are a couple of us who are heading to the RIU After Harvest BBQ but I will miss it this year. Anyone else is welcome and encouraged to come by my place on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sounds fine to me I think SG cant get together till sunday morning. i will be heading down south of town that afternoon to meet JD so sunday is full. i look forward to it like ya'll just don't know. would love to make the bbq but damn that is a long way from you guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2014)

We're going to see JD?! COOL.

I'm down to go to your place on Sat.  Party!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We're going to see JD?! COOL.
> 
> I'm down to go to your place on Sat.  Party!!!


I was going to ride down on the way out of town. I think has wife is like a lot of ours and is funny about things. I know he said he missed getting together with you not long ago, but i think it was just me going to ride by. I will see whats up


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know how many of us there will be so I don't know how much of a party it will be but it would be cool to meet Bob too if he makes it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I don't know how many of us there will be so I don't know how much of a party it will be but it would be cool to meet Bob too if he makes it.


Two is company three is a party
Party it is


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2014)

I got a party in my pants and everyone's invited!!!

Lol


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 1, 2014)

I think I'll pass on that party, lol.
I got some new toys today for helping my friend straighten up his garage. He has so much RC stuff it isn't funny and is really big into kites. He gave me a few toys for my kids and he also gave me a box full of batteries and a working micro R/C p-51 mustang.

Edit: I tried to load a pic of one but it didn't work.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2014)

HollyD said:


> I heard the Cup is going to be in Portland, OR this July, for what that's worth.
> 
> (Hi-- I'm a noob lurker, thinking about LEDs, and just read through this whole thread!)


Thanks for sticking it though to the end.  We talk a lot sometimes.

As for cups, they are having them all over these days. I think there are 4 in California each year, one in denver, one in seattle, I guess one in Portland. They have them in Spain now too. I honestly think Amsterdam has had enough being the weed capital of the world and want to hand it off to whoever will take it.

LED's are the way to go in my mind. Cheap electric, less cooling, better environment (at least in my case). Bummer about the up front costs.

I been busting my butt getting forms together for a big move. It's about 99% that me, the wife, and the baby are moving to the Canary Islands in a few months. Many details to follow. I'm super stoked.

Also, my plants blew the fuck up while I was gone on my trip. It's crazy in there. I cleaned out the tubes last night and will get the girls in their final homes tonight. Also might be picking up a few more plants to fill up the tubes right. Pics to follow. Also haven't forgotten vacation pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome Holly!

I am happy to have you two visiting.

It is going to be a myco-convention, as far as anyone else
goes, and I will be setting you up with a mushroom block
and the genetics to start up more yourselves. LOL....makes 
for good cover. Ha ha ha...

I took some Shitakes and a nice King Oyster this very morning.

Take care,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

Of course. I love my mycos! Or something.... Haha

Mushrooms are the only drug that's ever done me wrong.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2014)

Did they do you wrong, or did you forget to respect them lol? Morning guys


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

Nah man... only ate one tiny one and thought it'd be all good. A few hours later I thought I was going to die and that life was over. I felt evil and horrible and not worth living. It was the worst feeling I can even imagine anyone ever having. I'm sure there are worse feelings... but I can't imagine them. It was the worst.

I ended up driving to a friends who was awake so I could be with someone. While on the freeway I thought a huge block of apartments was on fire. I was tripping out, like how come the fire department isn't here. I was all ready to pull off and call someone when I realized I"M ON MUSHROOMS lol. I figured there was no fire, which was correct.

I love me some acid. Don't think I'll do that again either, but I'm not against it. Don't think I'll ever try mushies again. No matter how much they make me laugh.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love me some acid. Don't think I'll do that again either, but I'm not against it. Don't think I'll ever try mushies again. No matter how much they make me laugh.


I'm not against it but probably won't ever do it again either jig. But I've dropped hundreds of times when younger. Once I did about 18-20 hits throughout a day...

Mushrooms were my hardest trip. Buddies head floated around the room disembodied and jim Morrison was talking to me in his songs... Heavy shit. Lol


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nah man... only ate one tiny one and thought it'd be all good. A few hours later I thought I was going to die and that life was over. I felt evil and horrible and not worth living. It was the worst feeling I can even imagine anyone ever having. I'm sure there are worse feelings... but I can't imagine them. It was the worst.
> 
> I ended up driving to a friends who was awake so I could be with someone. While on the freeway I thought a huge block of apartments was on fire. I was tripping out, like how come the fire department isn't here. I was all ready to pull off and call someone when I realized I"M ON MUSHROOMS lol. I figured there was no fire, which was correct.
> 
> I love me some acid. Don't think I'll do that again either, but I'm not against it. Don't think I'll ever try mushies again. No matter how much they make me laugh.



Sounds like you either got a strong abort or a cyanescens or one of the other non cubensis strains. If memory serves theyre one of the most potent of the psylocybe family. 

Acid is amazing. havent done it in forever either but i love the lack ofd body load compared to mushrooms which weigh me down hard.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm not against it but probably won't ever do it again either jig. But I've dropped hundreds of times when younger. Once I did about 18-20 hits throughout a day...
> 
> Mushrooms were my hardest trip. Buddies head floated around the room disembodied and jim Morrison was talking to me in his songs... Heavy shit. Lol



First time i ever tripped on mushrooms i ate a 8th to myself. Me and a friend got a quarter and he took all the big ones thinkin they would be the strongest and i didnt really care so i grabbed all the small ones that were left. We were both trippin hard as fuck but i was for sure another cloud above him.

Your head floating around the room reminded me of then because we were sitting in his house smoking weed trippin hard as fuck and he nodded off for a sec in his seat so there was no talking for a while. 

I then saw bob saget as a small person (like the angel and devil) on my shoulder but just 1 bob saget and he was talking to me about god knows what and eventually we became a 2 headed person hahahaha. onne of my best trips ever!!! Along with my first acid trip too. Both some of mybest experiences of all time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Shrooms have the same amont of active chemicals from the time they brake there vail so by weight the smaller the more potent


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2014)

I was mostly curious. I've had lots of fun with mushrooms, but they have also had me pretty sideways a few times. Acid on the other hand, just always seems to be a big warm hug, and lots of love .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I was mostly curious. I've had lots of fun with mushrooms, but they have also had me pretty sideways a few times. Acid on the other hand, just always seems to be a big warm hug, and lots of love .


Only once thet got me but that was not a fun night.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I had E when it first came out and it had all of the good feelings you got from shrooms without the negatives. I am glad I was a responsible adult at that point, otherwise I would have followed that monkey right down the rabbit hole


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

I went down that rabbit hole. What cured me was a night at a rave sober. I saw what everyone looked like and was scared shitless. That was the last time I ever did a drug, or rather didn't do a drug. Only MJ since. Fucking pedo's creeping around those places, just sick. blah


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shrooms have the same amont of active chemicals from the time they brake there vail so by weight the smaller the more potent


Spot On Dr, word for word.
Pins and aborts are stronger, by weight, for this reason.

The potential for having consumed a Panaeolus or a strong
Psilocybe than cubensis are a possibility...and an unintended
"lemon tek" can happen (this happened to me...after Penis Envy....
...so I have had my hard/bad trip too) I will trip again if/when I have
the right group of friends around.

Not to worry Jig, I am talking about gourmet edibles.

I will make some sawdust blocks and maybe we can make some
Shitake blocks for you to take home. We will see.

JD

P.S. Lemon Tek == using an acidic liquid to speed up the trip.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

All good then. I love me some food type stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> All good then. I love me some food type stuff.


Funny thing is i can't stand them. I d love to grow them. I hav eaten 4 types of shroom and forgive spelling.
P. Cubensis
P. Trapitcus ( wrong but cops took my books) from Hawaii bought in M town NL
super mexican NL never could work out what they where
One more i would need my field guide for, but there is a shroom first discovered in the county i moved from in GA In 1995 after the hurricane came threw. It i brown with a purple dot in the center and grows on old pinestraw


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe that you are recalling P. atlantis






That is one of the most desired exotic mushroom species there is...
...practically legendary IIRC. I never managed to get it, and I have
several difficult to find species.

I need to get my kit back in order....even if just to refresh my genetics.

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

Stopped by to see if jig posted any pics from his grow or vacation and ran across some interesting conversation. I love to trip and have been eating mushrooms since I was 12. I had a shroom field in my backyard growing up in Florida. I believe as long as you get real LSD the chances of a bad trip are greatly reduced but with shrooms it seems to be a lot more frequent and not to mention the nausea that can come quite often with them.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

I was just the opposite. Always felt like shit the day after L, and the mushrooms were completely clean. My only problem was eating mushrooms. I would gag so hard!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Funny I never gagged or threw up with mushrooms. Only had one bad batch of acid. My body tasted like metal and my pelvis felt like it was full of metal. Not the most fun.

Had a bad batch of E as well. My resting heartbeat was 165. Normally 55. I thought one of us would end up in the hospital that night.

No wonder I have issues with my insides now, I did a shit load of drugs when I was younger. 

I'll get on those pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Before I put up the pics I just wanted to say that I always feel less lonely early in the morning like this knowing you are up Bob. 

Here's some muhfukin pics! There's 106 of them. LOL

First off MY BABY!!!!
 
 
 
 
 
 


Then some weird fruit I bought last night. Tasted like a grape and was not very easy to peel and deseed. Not sure why anyone would eat these things if they had to buy them. Cost .59 cents.

 
 

My grow right now

 

And the walk in entrance to LAX


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Some shots from my mountain. I'm going to miss this place a lot.

  

My packing for 10 days 



The concert venue in amsterdam



Jadakiss and StylesP - aka The Lox. Not that great. :/

 
I got this at the Dolphin Coffeeshop. They called it Tesla Power. Holy shit was it Sativa-ish. Was up till 5 am that night. And that is with copious amounts of smoking going on, and many miles ridden during the day.



Cool rainbow string thing at LAX. Pictures don't do it justice.



Rose from the walk in entrance at LAX



One more of the grow showing how far the light is.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Russia! The mofo's wouldn't let me out the airport so I had to hang out taking pics all day. 

  

Giant Bottles... they are like 2+ feet tall. Cost over $200 some of them.



My mom loves fabrige eggs. This pic is for her.

     


Additionally I got a cool celtic shirt from a new friend. I always thought the Rangers were shite.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

FOOD!!!

Shop accross from the Grey Area. Still haven't tried the place.
 
Zatte's from the Brouwerij

 
Scottish fry up. Fried bread, egg, 2 kinds of bacon, sausage, fried blood pudding, fried tomato, and beans.  It was gooooooooood

 

Some good sweets. The waffle was the best.

  

I told my wife I'd marry DST just for his cooking. Good thing for her I'm not into scottish guys lol



Ribs for dinner. Was super good. Even worth the 1.5 hour wait.

 

Our Thanksgiving dinner I prepared for the most part.

 

And some christmas stuff. Ducks and racist ass black petes. with an Anne Frank book to boot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

BHO

   

Our smoking area at D's place. Aka the stinky room.


 
The Dolphin coffeshop... with it's 'amazing' decorations on the walls. The entire interior looked like that.

   


Limited Edition Rolling Papers!!!! To think that someone had to write that shit 1400 times. ugh


A magic mushroom shop located in the wing of a church. There are also hookers that have rooms like this on the side/ connected to a big church. Wild man.... wild.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Street Art!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome pictures man, looks like some tasty buds, and delicious food was enjoyed! Hanna sure is a cutie, I always show chloe the pictures of her and she just lights up, "hey thats my friend". Can you still buy magic mushrooms there like you used to be able to?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Before I put up the pics I just wanted to say that I always feel less lonely early in the morning like this knowing you are up Bob.
> 
> Here's some muhfukin pics! There's 106 of them. LOL
> 
> ...


I'v got up early my whole life, but now I'm up "old man " early
every morning.
glad you enjoy the company

EDIT: love the pix too.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah TC.... I put in a pic of a mushroom shop. I saw magic mushrooms and magic truffles for sale. 

I'm up at 430 these days. Just shoot right out of bed like someone broke in. It's funny because hannah's been sleeping through the night for months now. I guess i'm just on that schedule now.

More pics!!!

Me getting a backie... riding on the carrier over the back wheel side saddle. 

 
shopping place



Spokey dokes

  

Floating houses

  
A turkish mosque I beleive

 
Night riding

 
Day Riding


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

There is a black cat in that box, inside a coffeeshop. Not sure what the deal was, but it was cool to pet a cat. You can see it's black ear.



Construction site
  
The Brouwerij

 
Cool bar we smoked in... the pictures after this are inside. And that's the best joint I rolled while on my trip.

    

Lunch on the canal.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

My last night. Saying goodbye to the city I love. There was a light display around the whole city... these were just 4 of them. They were everywhere.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

glad you had a good time bro, it's a shame we never got to meet but i'm sure there is a time and a place for that, and the joke that was the 2014 htcc in amsterdam wasn't it!.

hannah is a treasure alright, i bet she makes you happy every time you see her. great pics, i don't know how you remember to take them, my mind goes all fuzzy when i'm in amsterdam. .

procrastination is a sin but i swear i'll be coming to cali one day, hopefully before you leave!, hell i'll take you for a good tour of the whores if you come back over here, i know you were disappointed you never got to see more of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

super cool pics jig man! I think i recognise those feet in the shtinky room hahaha i'm surprised they didn't throw you in the gulag taking that many shots in Moscow airport!

thanks for the share dude


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Love the pics jig! 

Those lights were awesome!

I love how you and bob are always here in the morning as well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

LOVE the pics jig!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

That is a crazy amount of pics! Some really pretty pics of the city in there and it looks like you ate like a king!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like he dabbed with a king as well


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can see why you love that city it's a little bit of everything.
Nice pics also, Hannah is a sweetie to.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks old man. Yeah gigs I was dabbing like no tomorrow.

If we didn't ride bikes all day I surely would have gained a few pounds from all the good food. Europe is expensive but damn is the food good compared to our junk.

It seriously blows me away how cheap things are in the usa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome pics jig, glad you had a great time! My favorite.. "No tobacco area, only pure cannabis"


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2014)

Great pics buddy, the wife and I both really enjoyed getting to see some of your view of the dam. Someday hopefully we will get to check it out ourselves.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

ghb. The clock is ticking. You got less than 3 months before I'm out. Tentative move date is march 1. I guess I can tell you all now. I'm off to Tenerife to work an mj seed farm for a year or so. Been working on the visa process and talking to lawyers. Really looking forward to the opportunity but a bit freaked out to be moving to a foreign country. One that speaks another language even.

if you don't make it to Cali, you can take the short trip down and catch some sun with me on the island.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenerife


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome pics jig. Your Hannah is so adorable. Your move sounds like something straight from my cultural anthro class. Definitely sounds like an awesome life experience opportunity.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

That is one of the most desired exotic mushroom species there is...
...practically legendary IIRC. I never managed to get it, and I have
several difficult to find species.

I need to get my kit back in order....even if just to refresh my genetics.

JD[/QUOTE]
No man this looks way different. I will find it



jigfresh said:


> ghb. The clock is ticking. You got less than 3 months before I'm out. Tentative move date is march 1. I guess I can tell you all now. I'm off to Tenerife to work an mj seed farm for a year or so. Been working on the visa process and talking to lawyers. Really looking forward to the opportunity but a bit freaked out to be moving to a foreign country. One that speaks another language even.
> 
> if you don't make it to Cali, you can take the short trip down and catch some sun with me on the island.


That is fucking cool shit! Love the pics man. I have some of the same ones


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Love the street art! Nice Jay Adams tribute.

Mrs Mo is fawning over the baby pics and the food. I gained ten pounds just from looking at the food pics. The smoking room looks a bit cramped! Russian Burger King!

Grolsch! I love that beer 

I wish I could have gone with you. The new move sounds cool. From the mountains to the islands!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

Great photos Jig. Thanks for sharing. Very lovely shots.

The weather played along, and it looks like you filled the time well.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesome photo-journal for the trip Jig! Now I feel envious and wanna go there myself!

Good stuff, thank you for the ride.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

Skyscanner.com was where I found round trip tix from LAX to AMS for $790. They have cheap places to stay if you don't mind a little hardship. The weed is expensive though.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2014)

Morning Fellas, just thought I'd stop in and see whats up.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

What's up is my neighbors house falling down. Lol. Karma is a bitch.

They sprung a water leak in the worst possible place and the whole corner of the house is at least an inch down from where it should be. The fact it's been raining for 3 days doesn't help either. If the water company wouldn't have turned their water off, the whole corner would have washed away. Part of me kicks myself for telling the water co about the leak, but the other part of me would have felt really bad had I allowed it to completely collapse.

Going to put the plants in their tubes today, and I think I'm getting a couple more led's to put above the plants this round.

Last Cali grow for me. Possibly ever. Suit has me a bit sad. Cali is where I was born, raised, and lived my 35 years. Got married here, had a kid, graduated high school and college. Got arrested, started a business, bought a house. Parents still live in the house I grew up in. It's all gonna change. Not sure what makes people like me and my wife want to move around. It's an interesting thing to me. Most of the people in the world will live their whole lives pretty close to where they were brought up. Then there is us nomads. It's cool how we are all different in our ways. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 4, 2014)

Not to mention it's the opportunity to create a brand new start, a brand new chapter of the story of your life. Pretty exciting stuff!

I was born in Vancouver, Canada. And came to Western Europe when I was 2. I've lived here all my life and am now finishing college. And CAN'T WAIT to go back to my birthplace and start a new chapter myself! 

Have to wait 2 or 3 more years though =P


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

It definitely sounds like a cool gig.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

Hannah is going to have a great story!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Doc!!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3306813 Doc!!


That girl is centerfold material.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jigfresh you have to go for it, my biggest regret now that I have hindsight was not
stepping out and taking the chance.
Just leave a backdoor to get out if you have to.
Best of all possible luck to you.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2014)

Man I love how nice you've been to that neighbor, considering how he's been. Atleast I"m assuming its THAT guy.... 

This new opportunity should be awesome to say the least, and then once your on the east coast you'll be near me so it will all be worth it .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wait..jigs coming to the east coast?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

DOC!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

Good looking buds.
maybe the east coast of the Canary Islands.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> What's up is my neighbors house falling down. Lol. Karma is a bitch.
> 
> They sprung a water leak in the worst possible place and the whole corner of the house is at least an inch down from where it should be. The fact it's been raining for 3 days doesn't help either. If the water company wouldn't have turned their water off, the whole corner would have washed away. Part of me kicks myself for telling the water co about the leak, but the other part of me would have felt really bad had I allowed it to completely collapse.
> 
> ...


Nomdads represent!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3306813 Doc!!


Nice looking bud. You can see the pw in that one


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Doc the smell is out of this world brother.you need to be selling beans brother.your creations are nothing but the truth


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

I love you jojo.

I'm off to an island near Africa.

I'll be on the east coast in a couple years.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Week 7 and its crazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love you jojo.
> 
> I'm off to an island near Africa.
> 
> I'll be on the east coast in a couple years.


I need to get my pass port right
Jig on the island then dst in the city that would be a trip there


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

yep. Get your passport now. They are good for 10 years.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> yep. Get your passport now. They are good for 10 years.


I want to take the wife and kids to see the world like i have. They have never left the south and i would love to change that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds to far to wind surf


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jig you've got the world by the balls, hold tight and enjoy the ride.
You will not only enriching your life but think what it will do for Hannah's education and
experience. 
I am envious.
Enjoy my friend, enjoy.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2014)

tenerife is a pretty sweet place, my bro got married over there. it has a tacky side where it has been family holiday resorts for decades, then it has the countryside and some amazing scenery. i already know you will, but you have to cycle up the volcano, you get some epic views from there.

weather is great all year round, actually should be pretty similar to what you are used to but without the snow lol. you lived in la so you must have a bit of spanish in the arsenal, if not i'm pretty sure everyone on the island speaks english anyway 


you will have a blast man, i would pack my speedo's any day


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2014)

My childhood home is about 10 miles from the border and if I'm correct my childhood town has the highest percentage of Mexican folks of any town in so cal. So yeah.... I know un poquito español. Plus I took 8 years in school. I fucking better.

Our place is on the farming side, leave the rest to the tourists. I had hoped to get a bike while there so I'll put the volcano climb on the list. Apparently one can harvest outdoor 3 times a year. Sun always having around 12 hours a day.

It's wild that all the things my wife and I have done are sorta paying off. For instance me not working, and me keeping journals of my growing, and making friends in the Internet. It's like they say about just doing what you do and doing it well, something will come along and reward that effort.

And speaking of awesome, I got the results from a biopsy and it was good news. They don't need to cut a chunk of my arm out. Thank God!

Still numb from the dentist a month ago though. :/

Also plants are in the tubes now. Looking pretty healthy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2014)

honestly the islands version of Spanish is nothing like any form I've encountered. but yeah they all speak English even in the hills. it's going to be one hell of an experience man, I'd be super jelly but i'm gonna get to share parts of it with ya so i'm only a bit jelly haha

great news on the biop Jig. 

You need to get practising your soil growing never mind tube haha just kiddin bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm thinking of trying an experiment of forgetting everything I think I know about growing and starting over learning like a noob. Only for soil this time around. I got hydro down, and there is obviously no hydro going on outdoors, so things need to change. My past soil fails are in the past! That's my declaration lol.

I plan on hitting the ground running so I need to figure out how the hell to run. Figuratively speaking.

It's nice I'll have a little help. 

And I'll tell you... Your aren't jealous of having to go through the Spanish visa process. It's amazing all the stuff they want, and all certified, and all translated. I feel I will have jumped the biggest hurdle just by getting allowed in the country.

Luckily about the Spanish it is closer to Puerto Rican Spanish than mainland Spain Spanish. While Puerto Ricans don't sound like Mexicans, they sound closer to mexicans than to Spanish folks. I bet people there will get a kick out of my Mexican accent (in Spanish... I have no Mexican accent when speaking English, eh holmes)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2014)

hahahah firme holmes! lmao. you're going to have a ball man. 

like the approach to soil growing that you're taking too. sometimes going back to basics is best eh. you can still rock the dro indo' esé!

and yeah i heard the visa thing was a pain in the arse.

have a good weekend buddy


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2014)

You too dude. The rain has finally stopped and there are few sights more amazing than southern Cali after a good wash. Fucking beautiful. Maybe I'll snap some pics.

Got parents in law visiting, going out with the missus for the first time in over a month. We are definitely doing his parent thing wrong. I used to be best friends with my wife. Like for real my favorite person to be around and vice versa. Since the baby we could both kinda care less. We've spent time together maybe 8 times in the past 16 months. Pretty shitty. I'm hoping the island will provide a change. Get out of the race of life a bit, get to basics, and rediscover the love we both once had for each other.

I'm hoping that works at least. This shit kinda sucks.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2014)

All I have to say is you better stay in touch with all of us. I just busted up laughing about your mexican accent, and would miss hearing from you .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just dropped10 dj short blue moonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Just dropped10 dj short blue moonshine


Pw x og



Some frosty girls jojo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm thinking of trying an experiment of forgetting everything I think I know about growing and starting over learning like a noob. Only for soil this time around. I got hydro down, and there is obviously no hydro going on outdoors, so things need to change. My past soil fails are in the past! That's my declaration lol.
> 
> I plan on hitting the ground running so I need to figure out how the hell to run. Figuratively speaking.
> 
> ...


About hydro outside, one of the local nurseries does a set-up of pick your own strawberries in hydro in their parking lot for the last 2 years. It's actually a pretty cool thing to drive by. They use the flood tubes and just have rows and rows of them with a shed with the res..I remember the owner telling me about his son experimenting with growing strawberries commercially hydro. Just wanted to share, I know this wouldn't work but it's interesting.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

That sounds awesome, I'd love to just walk along a parking lot and pick strawberries, way better then crawling through the field. One of the hydro shops I used to live by has a tube setup in front of the store that they grow tomato in outside. The res is under the tubes I think so its pretty well blocked from sun and rain. He may even have something over it I never noticed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

I think i have to brive to New Orleans to find a hydro shop


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got a few that are within a hour. I try to mix it up with which ones I use .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've got a few that are within a hour. I try to mix it up with which ones I use .


I just checked the greenbook and not one in LA i would have to go to Houston


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice looking bud. You can see the pw in that one


I was thinking that. 

There is a hint of that weird purple crayon that 
you never used... "periwinkle".

:0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I used to be best friends with my wife. Like for real my favorite person to be around and vice versa. Since the baby we could both kinda care less.


There is an adjustment period bro. Just be honest and open
and it will work its way out. I do tell the younger bros that it is
the babies that really change one's life. They are a Blessing, to
be sure, but a burden as well.

JD


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2014)

I have run hydro in my back yard. I grew some vegetables in tubes. I had the res in a hole so it was partly under ground. I think the hole was 18" deep so a little over half of the water was below grade. 
I never bothered watching temps or anything. Just kept the res topped off with water from the hose and it worked well.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

Compost and red worms are your friends if you want to grow happy outdoor plants. Keep feeding the soil composted materials to enrich the organic matrix. Find local sources for manure, compost, worms, and knowledge. 

I know you will be a local in no time! Can't wait to visit 

Do as many things as you can to make your wife's day easier. Be totally selfless. It will make all of the difference in the world.

Expose Hannah to as much reading, music, art, food, science, and dancing as you can possibly fit in a day. Ask her questions all of the time to gage her perceptions and help her steer through the minefields of education.

My daughter was 22 when she discovered that Alaska was connected to North America. She assumed Alaska was an island because U.S. maps show it in the water with Hawaii! It is amazing what simple things can slip through the cracks.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the tips jd and mo.tough balancing act with two ladies.

Jad3, what had your fam move from canada to europe?

Here's the garden as of 5 minutes ago. I've been cutting a lot off these gals in hopes they don't overfill the closet again. "Overfill your trolley, underspend your budget" a motto from some british grocery store that my wife says a lot, in her horrible scottish accent. Sorry, anyways, hopefully the plants wont get too bushy with half their branches missing. We'll see though.

Had a lovely time out with my wife yesterday. It was the second day in a row we were without our kid and out on the town. What a revelation. I do actually still like my wife and her me. It's just near impossible to see when there's a little one running around. We're going to have to figure it out.

My baby in my shoes:
 

Post rain so cal. It was prettier in person:
 
 

The plants in the DWC, the roots on the big one, some trimmings, and what they look like now.
 
 
 
 
 
 


And a christmas tree to send you off with a holiday cheer.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

Those are beastly roots!! Very nice, I bet those plants will fill in your screen nicely man. When you planning on flipping them?

Its amazing how much difference the little ones can make just in daily dealings with our spouses. Your not alone man. My wife and I love each other very much, but its really hard some times to deal with everything, and still treat each other the same. You ever feel like shooting the shit about stuff, you got my number , and your *always* welcome to call(which I don't say to many people).


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

I would have flipped a couple days ago, but I'm waiting till saturday when I get my lights back. The one panel isn't enough for the vert set up. Pretty sure I'm picking up more lights as well to put above everything. Should be a good round.

And thank you for the support.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

I totally forgot your lights were loaned out . GOnna be sweet seeing the closet filled up again, and fully lit!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2014)

It appears that food cost are higher in Europe. I read an article that stated the European average was 30% of their earnings where in the US it was 7%. That's a large difference.


cof


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Glad you went out with the wifey and found the spark still tingling! haha I guess that's what it's all about. To keep finding eachother.

My family where immigrants in Canada for a long time. But when I was born my parents decided it would be best for me and my brother to live by our grandparents back in Europe. And I agree. I'm grateful for the childhood I was able to have.
But now It's coming to a time where my future will be brighter if I move back to my Canadian roots, where I still have quite a bit of family.

I feel like that will be the real start of MY story when I move back.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

Lights in place. I kinda feel bad for the girls getting blasted with so much light.

Cof, it is an amazing difference. I would agree with those percentages. It's a trip though because the food being more expensive has the quality be much better, and has one eat much less. One thing I noticed even more than the price difference upon coming home, I noticed how fat our country is. Fat kids even. There aren't fat adults much, much less fat kids.

So jad3, do you have 2 passports? I always thought that would be great. We were thinking of traveling to have our baby. Give birth to man anchor baby in England.  really cool opportunity you have to go back. Any clue what you'll study at uni?

And hey, while you're in Europe you should visit the island. Easy jet flights are pretty cheap. We'll have a little extra room. I don't think I mentioned the farm house is 300sq.m (3,300 sq.ft)!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2014)

Make sure you take vegetable seeds for a garden. There's nothing better than veggies straight from the garden.....and you can sell any surplus.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

now that is a good idea cof. I know there are already fruit trees. Something like 60 apple trees among others. I think the farm is something like 200' x 100' so there should be lots of room for everything. Any tips on where to get seeds and or what seeds to get.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Lights in place. I kinda feel bad for the girls getting blasted with so much light.


Pic?!  You musta went down and seen Dez.  I figure you can pick up the other ones from me on sunday. Its break neck busy this week.. LOL


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, I do have 2 passports. Dual-Nationality. Canadian-Portuguese. It is quite a wonderful thing to have these options. I'm very grateful that my parents decided it to be this way.

I am at University right now in Portugal. I'm taking Informatics and Multimedia Engineering. Don't know how easily I'll convert that into a Canadian diploma later, but I'm not too concerned. Tuition here is way cheap.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

WTF is multimedia engineering? Sounds interesting. So many futuristic feilds to work in these days. I swear when I was in school the most 'out there' major was computer science.

And yeah SG. Went and visited dez and my old cat.  was nice to see twilight happy, and nice to see my old buddy dezracer. He hooked me up, which is much appreciated. I got my lights back, and dropped off a square bucket. Haha... I always come bearing buckets. The lambs bread had me sleeping like a baby all night. Even want to bed after my normal wake up time around 430. Woke to wife looking at me.... that never happens.  Nice herb.

haha... twilight was a bit scared of me... I think she thought I was going to take her away again.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually get my veg seeds from the local co-op or a yard and garden center.
Get the ones that you like and you can feed the family year round....a veggie perpetual as long as you stagger your plantings.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

how exciting. I had never thought of growing our own food. Always been a dream of mine but didn't think I'd have land for a while yet.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2014)

Note what you eat and consider whether it can be grown in your environment. Most veggies are fairly easy to grow.
Universities that have an agriculture program an be a wealth of information.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

I actually keep a list of everything we buy at the grocery store. So the list of veggies is already there. I'll double check them against our new climate.

hannahs taken to spinning in place till she falls over. Can't say its my favorite new development.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2014)

I got mine from a local nursery. I think I even got some of my seeds from Lowe's.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Get your seeds from a local farmer or seed collective.



> hannahs taken to spinning in place till she falls over. Can't say its my favorite new development


She's a Skater!








Hey - I might be staying in town after all. When is a good time to meet up with you and Doc?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

Saturday at noon. I can email you with the details. Looks like its gonna be a full house.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

and yeah, i had a premonition when she was in mamas belly that she was gonna be a skater.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2014)

Riding my skateboard the other day felt really good. It had been too long.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Get your seeds from a local farmer or seed collective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool but what happened to the bbq?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Sent a message on Gmail


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Riding my skateboard the other day felt really good. It had been too long.





jigfresh said:


> and yeah, i had a premonition when she was in mamas belly that she was gonna be a skater.


Thats great two times


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Biggest storm in 10 years is set to hit the location starting Thursday. 60 mph winds, downed trees, power outages, and extensive flooding. Not sure whether the location will be accessible after this.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 11, 2014)

Question of the day guys...saw this pic of dried buds and was like" how in the world they did that?" Im thinkin. Dry ice! What do you guys think


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats great two times


It felt so good that I started riding it every day since then for a little bit at a time while my daughter rides her bike or scooter around. It feels good to have my balance on the board back and be comfortable on it. I used to skate every day growing up and stopped only because I got a car and a dirt bike. I didn't really have time for skating anymore between working on the car, riding and working on the bike.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jig whats up with the snow tomorrow? Am i ging to make it or will you have to pick me up at the bottom of the Mt. ? Snow i can do though. I have driven through blizzards in the black forest and on the way to Mtown several times.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Jig whats up with the snow tomorrow? Am i ging to make it or will you have to pick me up at the bottom of the Mt. ? Snow i can do though. I have driven through blizzards in the black forest and on the way to Mtown several times.


Big Bear usually has chain control the first sign of snow. Not sure of Jig's elevation though
Storm should hit tonight into Fri evening. Be a fun ride.....


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Jig will get a good amount of snow from this storm so chains will most likely be required as of tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Big Bear usually has chain control the first sign of snow. Not sure of Jig's elevation though
> Storm should hit tonight into Fri evening. Be a fun ride.....


No chains down here. Hell i dont think i could find them if i wanted. You should have seen these people when the little bit of ice last year. 300 wrecks in like 10 hours. Worst drivers i have ever seen live in south LA, and i have lived in some shit spot around the world


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No chains down here. Hell i dont think i could find them if i wanted. You should have seen these people when the little bit of ice last year. 300 wrecks in like 10 hours. Worst drivers i have ever seen live in south LA, and i have lived in some shit spot around the world


What time do you expect to arrive in Cali ?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

This is the first time in 30yrs I have not had a 4x4, bought a new small car & new chains this year, & did a dry run with the chains yesterday, now I remember why I'v had 4x4's
all this time. New type of chains, easier to install, still a bitch to take off


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> What time do you expect to arrive in Cali ?


I hope about 9 your time tomorrow but who knows. That is with 30 hours for drive time i says 28 so i told jig like 11 or so. I may be longer now with weather, but i know i will be there saturday noon. Luckily i am a beast at driving long distance, so that is good


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking forward to having you. You might need to hitch hike up the mountain.  We'll figure it out. Shoot me a text, so we're on each others mobiles.

Could be we don't see a flake of snow.... could be we get buried. Will be fun to see what happens.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2014)

@jojo.... I am pretty sure that's just down to genetics of the strain and the growing method. Most likely tons of light for stuff that dense.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

The ocean's getting angry & I can smell the storm common'

yea.....bring it....


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dark clouds are rolling in here at my place and the temp is dropping. It's supposed to be a pretty powerful storm. If the power goes out I have to reset my timers and my buddy's timers. He's challenged in that area for some reason, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2014)

The wind just started up here.  It's exciting.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 11, 2014)

@ jig i was thinking the same. I was looking at it like wow my stuff dont look like that and im pumping 1000 at them in a 4x4.my stuff looks nothing like that tho


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yall take care of my brother doc over yonder


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

Dense buds and tight trimming.

Looked like this today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

That screen house looks like it wants some more screening. 

I was going to say we need to hook up but it sounds like I'll see you Saturday, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am off guys


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

Have a safe trip. See you Saturday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

^^what Dez said^^^


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

The storm approaches:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2014)

HOpe the drive goes safe DR. and the storm doesn't ravage you Cali guys.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

It's been raining here for the last few hours. It sounds like it's been raining really hard but I have no idea how much it has actually rained. Shit just looks wet and there's water flowing in the gutters. No thunder storms here yet.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 12, 2014)

After 6 days of drying.might give her another 2-3 days then off to a glass house for 8 weeks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

looks nice jojo. Nice and frosty.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2014)

Morning boys, hows the weather looking out there? You get hit with snow Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2014)

Not a trace. Big storm my ass haha. Nah, it was a pretty good one, just rained a lot here. Got cold enough for some serious hail last night that had me scared doc wouldn't be able to make it, but all was well. He rolled in, we chatted, and we both slept well (I assume... he's still out)

Should be no problem getting together today. Hooray.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2014)

Wooot! Glad to hear the tripcation is off to a good start!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks man. Me too. Looking forward to today. Hopefully get to see some old friends. i may have smoked a little too much last night though... feeling high as anything this morning and I haven't puffed at all. Even been awake for at least an hour... still ripped. Not complaining haha.

Not sure if your ears were ringing but you came up in conversation.  All good things I promise lol


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2014)

Hehe, my ears literally are ringing right now . They do that some times. You guys have fun tell everyone I said hey.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for coming yesterday Jig and thank you for the goodies. It was good to get to hang out for more than just a few minutes. I feel like I learned a few things from doc too although I'm not sure how much I remember, lol..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

@jigfresh 
those FB mom's are probably really thirsty if ya haven't checked yet.
I think I'm coming up the hill tomorrow to ski a bit, I'll call you
about meeting our cats


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2014)

awesome. Looking forward to it. Had a great time with you guys. And having a good time with someguy today. Good times all around.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well guys i chopped the entire girls down,let them dry for 7 days plus another 2 days in a warmer place.when i started trimming and jaring i now see the difference.its nice and dry and the smell is omg @ doc thank you...pw.O


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad to see your happy with the results Jojo. I"ve always felt that trimming after a nice slow dry gave the nicest results.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 14, 2014)

I got a bud from cali called og kush...smells goood byt no ths but nice nugs.oh my shit well


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2014)

Docs gone home now. Had a good visit. We were talking about you Jojo. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I got some more plants for the closet. And a couple more led's as well. Should be a nice harvest.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 15, 2014)

@ jigs i hope it was all good news on my end


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2014)

You know it was bro.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got an idea....would like to breed dj short with og kush and grape stumper


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2014)

It was really cool to get to spend some time with you and the Doc
yesterday Jig. I only wish that we had had more time for the garden
and the myco-garage. I will have to sort out all the goodies. :0)

I was blazed. I started slow the next morning too. Ha!

Take care,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

I am so bummed I missed the festivities. You know I would have been there if I hadn't gone to the BBQ in Sacramento.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am so bummed I missed the festivities. You now I would have been there if I hadn't gone to the BBQ in Sacramento.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


How was it? I figured you would go when i came in town and seen it was nice. I am going to come back and bring the famliy. I want take like two weeks and see all the stuff i drove past. Then turn north from la to Or.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh yea i got back 
Made it at 3:03 my time so i had that right on. Had a fucking cop follow me when we picked my car up and said good bye. Freaked me out a little but it still fine you know. Then i called jig at lunch time i think and he told me it was private security. I be damned if the last 25 to 30 miles on the interstate had a cop just all in my ass. I dont know about there but here you have to commit a class A offense for them to pull you over. He finally got pissed i guess because when he gave up he like come around me and then gunned it all dicky right next to me


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Doc if i was with u we would have been pulled over haha.talk about taking a crap on yourself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Doc if i was with u we would have been pulled over haha.talk about taking a crap on yourself


Yea i have been there
Seems you get a black and white guy together and cops want to give you shit. Atl was not as bad you should try in the northen part of this state.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2014)

[email protected] doc why cant the world see things like we do? Green buds


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2014)

My favorite color


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

are you getting snow now? @jigfresh


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

We probably would be, it's cold enough. No precipitation where I am. Skies are clear. It was 36 at arrowhead at 4pm yesterday. Too cold to be playing at the park with baby like we were.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We probably would be, it's cold enough. No precipitation where I am. Skies are clear. It was 36 at arrowhead at 4pm yesterday. Too cold to be playing at the park with baby like we were.




did the FB's make it into your closet ?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

1 has. The other two are still sitting on the washing machine waiting.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my fireballs back from buddy's place and put into my veg space under the 250 last night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

I need to put the big one in a bigger pot today. I had JD cut the top out and throw it in the cloner, so he has one of them anyway. Bob you seeing roots on the cubes? I hope so if not i have a way to get some rooted and to you guys.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to put the big one in a bigger pot today. I had JD cut the top out and throw it in the cloner, so he has one of them anyway. Bob you seeing roots on the cubes? I hope so if not i have a way to get some rooted and to you guys.


nothing as of this morning, they are on a heat mat now


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I want to put the tall one in a bigger pot too. I watered it Sunday night and it was dry again this morning already where none of the little ones were. I need to see how much soil I have to work with and decide what size pot to put it in.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Im glad JD got a cut
he does some awesome work also


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

@BobBitchen - What type of soil are these clones in? My buddy was asking me yesterday and it got me curious too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im glad JD got a cut
> he does some awesome work also


Man he smoked some nice Green crack with us too
Then i think chaka was trying to put me to sleep right before i hit the road


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

@Dezracer pro mix with Mycorrhizae


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

BBQ was a blurr. Came home with lots of goodies! Fumble cooked up some amazing treats.

This weekend was like Sophie's Choice. I wanted to go to both shindigs so badly. I picked up some killer sativa seeds at the BBQ. They will be my next project. When you bring the family you will need to go to Disneyland and hang here and swim in the pool 

Clones:



Miss Animal Cookies (Grandpapy) had a date with Mr Triangle:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel a little out of place so let me throw some inBf vanilla kush week 7! Looks bout ready no white hairs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Not many of them only 17 lollipops


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok fam the eazy part is over..grown the plants now the hard part of drying and curing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam the eazy part is over..grown the plants now the hard part of drying and curing.


Man i go old school and cut, hang, dry, trim, jar, burp


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 19, 2014)

Doc i love this alligator kush brother


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone posti.g pics of there dryed buds


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2014)

My stuff is so crispy these days that I refuse to bring anyone down with photos.

I did take the Ace Panama and will throw up some frost shots before I smoke it.

JD

P.S. But the Old Timer's Haze, at a crispy 16 weeks (!) is way too ugly! Fuck! LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2014)

I bet it gets you real high though.

JD. I have to say... I was so high at your house it was frightening. The green crack was awesome. Really had a good time with you.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2014)

I had a blast too. I was very happy to have that GC to share. 
The genetics were just right. Strong. 

We were a funny bunch, but we rambled about very successfully. 
I only wish we had some more time to talk the stuff out. 

I have taken clones of the C-99 already. The tent is looking better
as I have eased off the new nutes.

Take care,

JD

P.S. It really is a nice breed. I have high hopes for making it through
all of 20 weeks in full health to one of the Ace breeds.

Panama:


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's the closet as of last night. Buds are starting up. 

New lights from SomeGuy. It's beyond bright in there now. Just ridiculous.

And a bonus shot of the colorful sunset through the trees, looking out the bedroom window.

Also, I killed the one Fireball mom I tried to incorporate into the closet. The other two are safe in the back bathroom. Sorry bob.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Here's the closet as of last night. Buds are starting up.
> 
> New lights from SomeGuy. It's beyond bright in there now. Just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



no worries Jig,
they are yours to kill as you'd like........lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

It didnt get the words i typed then the power went out, but looks great jig


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 23, 2014)

Chop Dry and ready for the jar


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 23, 2014)

Rh in the jars @55%im not use to it being that low but she smelling good and its not even week2 yet.i ussualy get it down to 65% and cure.learn something new every grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2014)

Hope everyone has a good christmas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hope everyone has a good christmas.


Merry Christmass to you and your family jig


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope that the Little One was very pleased with her haul. :0)

Delighting them on Christmas is wonderful.

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nerves are bad now fam.i may need words of encouragement. Ok i chop the girls and let them hang dry for 7 full days. Placed them in jars and rh% reads 55% in most jars ,one jar read 58% .im just hoping the smell kicks in full throttle while they cure.i placed socks over the jars and put them in a cool dark place . So can someone reassure me that everything will turn out ok after a month or so thanks fam


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmmmm...55% might have me putting a green leaf in the jar...

I suppose that that would be my question: does it help to rehydrate,
to allow there to be a slower drying, helping breakdown reactions occur.
(mostly for chlorophyll I think)

I am sure that it will all work out. You give your stuff a great start.

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 26, 2014)

@Jd what is the best rh%? I dryed till 60% last harvest and it was ok but took some time to get the smell out but 55% she smelling a lil now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @Jd what is the best rh%? I dryed till 60% last harvest and it was ok but took some time to get the smell out but 55% she smelling a lil now


Man i dont even have a meter my self. I just read the weed so to speak, but thats me
Took down some pw x og plants today and named the cross 
Swamp Wrecked


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm with you here Dr. I've never checked my RH. Once in a while I forget about them for a day and they get a little extra dry, but its not the end of the world they still smoke great. Typically if they are dried nice and slowly in the first place when I trim them before jarring they stink. My Blue thai plant actually makes my eyes water when I trim it the smell is so pungent. I really think that way they dry that first 7-10 days makes a bigger difference then the actual cure. I've toyed with drying and curing a couple ways over the years, and it always seems that the drying has a bigger impact on the final outcome. Just my 2 cents though, and I'm just some crazy hippie...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I busted out this super nice looking bud last night, thinking I'd take part of it for a night cap. When I took it apart I found some mold 

First time for me having my own buds get mold so I'm not too upset about it. I'm just hoping there aren't many more that I'll find.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm a crazy hippie too.... must be why we do things the same way haha. Yeah, I've never had a way to check humidity of my drying buds. Just dry them till they feel almost dry, then put them in jars. It's worked out almost every time.

bummer dez


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I used hygrometers in the jars when I first started because I wasn't letting the buds dry enough and it was taking a long time to cure. After using the jars for a bit I kind of got things dialed so that my buds come out how I like them, for the most part. Every once in a while I will dry it out too much but that's ok with me too. I don't mind them a little crispy because they grind up easier


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2014)

Our girl is something else. She is quite content with her kitchen she got for christmas. She still has yet to open half her gifts... and we didn't get her that much either. Barely even looking at the stuff she opened after the kitchen. My girl likes cooking.... or at least pretending to cook.

Got some pics of the garden. The lights up to (thanks someguy) are making the plants super happy. Only a little has burned in the side lighting. It's looking like it will be a real good harvest.

Oh, and the roots on the last plant are going beast mode. At least a foot is growing out the end of the tubes.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Jojo,

As far as numbers go, my research as I got started showed a
range from 60 to 65% (RH, in the jar) and it seemed that 62%
was the general consensus.

Funnily, but not surprisingly, Boveda began to market a small-format
62% pack not too long ago. I got a 12 pack of these for less than $20

This way I can forget about a jar for any period of time and find it
ready to smoke when I reach for it. 

Good luck all,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2014)

order some boveda packs jojo. For real


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2014)

Hoo hoo, still about a buck a pop!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2014)

#1 Best Seller

Heh heh heh....

:0)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2014)

numba wun ichiban konichiwa

JD you were in my dream last night. We were hanging at your place getting high and chatting.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2014)

como se llama yo mama

lol... I'm high.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jars 60% rh. Got this idea from riu.trying to wait to cure but temptation kicking in


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2014)

We had fun and good food.....worth remembering. 

:0)


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2014)

Plants looking sooo sexy! They are loving the LED.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you growing weed up in here!? Had to see if I remembered my riu password


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

Good to see u Chaka. Been meaning to hook up w you. . Hope ur holidays were good! Happy new years eve!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm growing weed don't know about the rest of these mofos.

Good to see you over here. Thanks again for getting me blasted when me and doc rolled by.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2014)

How much snow did you get @jigfresh ?

We missed you at the BBQ @supchaka !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Are you growing weed up in here!? Had to see if I remembered my riu password


Good to see you bud. I enjoyed meetig you how ever short it was. You had some great weed. Everyone had great weed it was a greart trip


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2014)

Only a couple inches. I hope big bear got more.

Bob should be up skiing... he could give you a better report.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2014)

Still at it Chaka!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Only a couple inches. I hope big bear got more.
> 
> Bob should be up skiing... he could give you a better report.


this was Mon.


back up in the morning..too much traffic the last couple of days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> this was Mon.
> View attachment 3323022
> 
> back up in the morning..too much traffic the last couple of days


Yea! Now i hate living in snow but damn is it fun to play in


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey fam hope everyone enjoye. New years.i got one harvest under my belt and half way done with the next .im loving this pperpetual


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam hope everyone enjoye. New years.i got one harvest under my belt and half way done with the next .im loving this pperpetual


Me to jojo 
I am loving this swamp wrecked too


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2015)

Doc i let the gator kush do 9 weeks and omg im leaning like a broken hip


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2015)

I got 15 blue moons going and cant wait.as well as your chem.your chem smells like lemonade and gasoline good job my brother


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2015)

@ doc if the old lady get pregnant again we giving the baby your name ...."doc"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> i let the gator kush do 9 weeks and omg im leaning like a broken hip


I think you had alligator kush x bluepit but i am not certain. I am glade it is rocking what ever it is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ doc if the old lady get pregnant again we giving the baby your name ...."doc"


Congratulations! I am honored


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2015)

Middle name jig.

My closet is a fucking train wreck. There should be tons of buds.... But it's a disaster in there. :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Middle name jig.
> 
> My closet is a fucking train wreck. There should be tons of buds.... But it's a disaster in there. :/


Yea you should have good bud set. What is going on?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if it's normal or if it's because of my timer being set to 1230 on 1130 off, but they didn't stretch at all for a week and then stretched for 2 weeks strait. It's way overgrown again. Just way too much plant for the small space. I took pics will upload shortly


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 2, 2015)

My prepetual is crazy as well and i still have 24 to put in but my girls are lollipops


----------



## dabhe4d (Jan 2, 2015)

what a neat idea op
all the best to you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks dabhe4d. Always nice to see a new face around.

Here's the pics I took. Insanity. Like susan powter lol... remember her?


----------



## dabhe4d (Jan 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks dabhe4d. Always nice to see a new face around.
> 
> Here's the pics I took. Insanity. Like susan powter lol... remember her?
> 
> View attachment 3323855 View attachment 3323856 View attachment 3323857 View attachment 3323858 View attachment 3323859


lmao! yup


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 3, 2015)

10 jars full and im ready to dig in but i really want to see what they smell like after an 8 week cure ugh


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 5, 2015)

Damnedness thing happened,i dried by buds jared them and burpped them for a week and a half.so i was going out with friends and took abud with me in a plastic bag...dime bag.how bout she got soft on me im LIKE oh hell no,but she was good tho


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Damnedness thing happened,i dried by buds jared them and burpped them for a week and a half.so i was going out with friends and took abud with me in a plastic bag...dime bag.how bout she got soft on me im LIKE oh hell no,but she was good tho


How is it going bro?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Jigs,
I am going to be visiting SomeGuy later this week. What are you up to?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

@jigfresh I LOVE the pic of you and H on the bike! sweet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

oh.. and it looks like a lot of buds in there! what week are you on? I am sure they will gain steam.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

I think they are week 4 if I had set my timer right. I'm saying they are week 3.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

hopefully ill be free mo. Keep me posted.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think they are week 4 if I had set my timer right. I'm saying they are week 3.



Looks like 3wks. sometimes winter slows em down a bit. had to bust out my heater in the shed. colder this year.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Me too - they sure perked up when I heated them to 78!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

its between 70 and 90 in my closer right now. I think it's just from the timer glitch. Kicking myself.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine are four weeks from flip but don't look it either. They look like three weeks, maybe, so I'm hoping they pick up some steam too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 6, 2015)

Found somethin. To do with my shake


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3326440 Found somethin. To do with my shake


That looks goog enough to eat! I 17 grams of hash and a tub of butter the other day from mine;
i think space cakes ar in order tonight


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 6, 2015)

Had a friend of mines help me with it,shes pretty good


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 10, 2015)

Well fam buds been in the jars about 3weeks now,i might take it for a test drive


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2015)

fasten your seat belt


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2015)

let us know how it smokes


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hay fam the bf vanilla kush is a winner in my book.sweet ,funky, icy,smooth smoke. Note lollipop her and let her do 9 weeks,hang dry 7 days,cure 4 weeks and watch out


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 15, 2015)

My prepetual is coming along pretty well i think.ill be chopping 8 girls every week


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

glad it turned out jojo. Mine are just starting to fatten up now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

OH we need some pictures then jig!  Sorry the connection didnt happen on the glasses today!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

All good. Pics in a few mins.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn..... smells fucking great! And sticky as a mofo. Only burned about 50 leaves.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

must be getting dense in there again. I figured flower would pick up pace for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

It's way too packed. Here's a few shots. I'm bummed about some of the stuff I left on the bottom. Don't really want to cut it all off now, but it's just worthless for the most part. Maybe I will.

I'm calling it about 4.5 weeks. Chem Dog and Cherry Pie. Not exactly sure which is which. Both smell dank.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

LOL and you thought it wouldnt fill up! looks like 3 plants is PLENTY. LOL They are growing past the white cob fixtures even. Pretty sweet man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

And a pic of the little one. Trying to be like dad. Messy face and all. haha

I really really really love this little thing. Tried my will to live for a year or so, but it's a hell of a lot of fun right now.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

I am still having those days Jig and my littlest is 24!

Outdoor pron:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh boy jigs looking pretty good i might have to take a few pics of my babies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And a pic of the little one. Trying to be like dad. Messy face and all. hahaView attachment 3332298
> 
> I really really really love this little thing. Tried my will to live for a year or so, but it's a hell of a lot of fun right now.


I just wish my youngest at 4 was a little less like her daddy sometimes


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2015)

What a cutie :0)

The closet is becoming solid....that could be one plant, 
or any number...impossible to tell at this point.

JD


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cute little girl there Jig =) Gotta love the messy mouth haha 
Gamer in the making? =)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 25, 2015)

In week 6 of the prepetual im loving it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> In week 6 of the prepetual im loving it


I am going west buddy you going to have come vist some time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty bummed right now guys. My grow is infested with spider mites. The more I look the more I see them. It's disgusting. I feel like they are all over me now. Fucking sucks.

I'm at 7 weeks 12/12 today. What do I do? Is it a total loss? Hash the whole thing? Do I cut down now before it gets worse? So lost. This sucks.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2015)

EW that does suck....sorry to hear. I really can't say how to handle it, I'm thankful to have not had that issue. 

Hey how long till you move do I have time to send you some glass in the next week?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll be home till march 1. If not longer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'll be home till march 1. If not longer


Still hunting a house?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

the house hunting trip ended today. Haven't heard word from the man. I'm dying waiting for word


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> the house hunting trip ended today. Haven't heard word from the man. I'm dying waiting for word


I bet hell we will be moving right about the same time now, and i know i can not wait. We are having to do our house hunting the long distance, so i hope it goes well.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet, well I've got a box packed up for you. Shoot me a text with the address I didn't save it. I've got yours all packed up too Dr, just need to get a larger box to put the little one in so the glass is safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

You rock i will have some down time with out the grow so i will get you a tray made. Jig i have yours almost done.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the bugs Jig. At that point, only a Power Wash is possible..
...or..yeah...go with the Hot Shots?

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like it's way past the time to use the ladybug army...
I guess It wouldn't hurt to try, but seeing the way you put it, one would probably need thousands of ladybugs by now...

Good luck!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

Yo jad3. (And everyone else too). Found out I'll be staying near malaga. We should hook up sometime. 

My head is spinning and I am not sure how I'll be able to keep it on my shoulders the next few weeks. Really don't know how I'm going to survive 3 months with no wife or daughter. 

An adventure though for sure.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2015)

Man 3 months with no girls would be crazy. I bet you will find a whole new inner peace......... 

peace and quiet lmao.

Really though that would be weird, on top of basically not knowing anyone around you. Feel free to call any time if you've got international calling when you get there. Honestly I bet you will keep yourself so busy that the time will fly by and you'll have your girls back in your arms .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yo jad3. (And everyone else too). Found out I'll be staying in Ronda. We should hook up sometime.
> 
> My head is spinning and I am not sure how I'll be able to keep it on my shoulders the next few weeks. Really don't know how I'm going to survive 3 months with no wife or daughter.
> 
> An adventure though for sure.


Hell yea! I hope you love it there, and the time apart passes quickly


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yo jad3. (And everyone else too). Found out I'll be staying in Ronda. We should hook up sometime.
> 
> My head is spinning and I am not sure how I'll be able to keep it on my shoulders the next few weeks. Really don't know how I'm going to survive 3 months with no wife or daughter.
> 
> An adventure though for sure.


Dont get worked up jiggy. You will do fine and so will your girls. Wife, daughter and I spent six months apart. They were in AZ while she finished her MA and I was out here working. It was tough. Hopefully you get a visit from them maybe? LMK how I can help. Maybe you wanna come over sat for a bit? you need your sunglasses anyway and I can drop some LA Con nugglets on you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

I likes the la con.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I likes the la con.


You can tell me what you think. I washed all my harvest. thin rainbow film on all the water. From the looks of it none of the goodness got washed away. 
Its only got a few days in the jars or so but already it has great aroma and smooth smoke.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 27, 2015)

@ jigs triple action ferti lome worked very well for me i got it off [email protected] ...out west? We may have to fly thats to far to drive.& @ dr the wife is PISSED OFF WITH YOU BRA.we growout your chem mix and she dont remember anything we did the night before.her obgyn said she having twins.i said it was docs weed that got u pregnant.....i need to get my nuts cut .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ jigs triple action ferti lome worked very well for me i got it off [email protected] ...out west? We may have to fly thats to far to drive.& @ dr the wife is PISSED OFF WITH YOU BRA.we growout your chem mix and she dont remember anything we did the night before.her obgyn said she having twins.i said it was docs weed that got u pregnant.....i need to get my nuts cut .


Haha damn twins! I dont know if it is just the weed that is potent there bro


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bol she said she not smoking anything from your camp @ doc..bol i said but bae thats my brother from another mother!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 27, 2015)

How your moonshine turn out doc? Did u try her out? Cant wait to here what u breed her with bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> How your moonshine turn out doc? Did u try her out? Cant wait t here what u breed her with bro


No shit i am sitting here trimming it now, and it did good. Still to wet to try though. We are moving to Oregon bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

you guys are fucking funny

sg. I washed off a couple branches and I like the way they look for sure. I'm looking forward to trying yours.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oregon wow when its cold its cold and when itshot god damn its hot...this is for everyone up north in that cold...im going to the beach tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> How your moonshine turn out doc? Did u try her out? Cant wait to here what u breed her with bro


I reversed a clone and made some fem seeds
Lerry og x bms
2010 dog kush x bms
Swamp wrecked #7 ( pw x og) x bms
This is the two cuts i kept of the swamp wrecked ( pw x og)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Oregon wow when its cold its cold and when itshot god damn its hot...this is for everyone up north in that cold...im going to the beach tonight


Yea but i can grow outdoors legal with no plant count


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

For Jigs - LA Con:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Man 3 months with no girls would be crazy. I bet you will find a whole new inner peace.........
> 
> peace and quiet lmao.
> 
> Really though that would be weird, on top of basically not knowing anyone around you. Feel free to call any time if you've got international calling when you get there. Honestly I bet you will keep yourself so busy that the time will fly by and you'll have your girls back in your arms .


LOL, great advice.

I am reminded of the commercial for Nyquil where 
a dude is telling his wife that if she takes it that she 
will sleep like a baby. His wife responds "Oh, cry 
all night and wake up to poop every few hours". 
Then he says "You will sleep like before we had kids".
Suddenly she is wrapped in a vision of peace and
serenity. It works. 

I sprayed my own plants in Veg, in solidarity dude. 

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

That's one of my worries... that I will like it tooooo much. hahaha


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2015)

@ doc i took clones of my bms when she popped roots i flowered her.the out come was no stretch so i have a 6 inch nugget lol but 15 little nuggets


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

So I found out last night the beaches near me in Spain are all topless. Teenagers grandmas everyone apparently.

I may be spending a fair time at the beach.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2015)

wow that sounds fuckin amazing, your so lucky. you will have a blast, im super jealous. would jump at an opp like that!
will you start a new diary of your experiences in Spain with lots of pictures..would be so totally bitchin man! I would sub up for that in a heartbeat!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll definitely keep you posted on where I will keep a journal of my adventures. Most likely not here in RIU.

Don't worry though RIU, I'll let you guys know what's going on too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree this is a great experience for you! 
Hopefully federally legal will get fast tracked now the states are really legalizing. I would LOVE to design and run a warehouse grow someday. 

I want pictures of the bat cave jig!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So I found out last night the beaches near me in Spain are all topless. Teenagers grandmas everyone apparently.
> 
> I may be spending a fair time at the beach.


Stock up on a good quality sun screen and a good pair of uv protective sunglasses.....sunburn to the eyeballs is painful.
enjoy yourself, very few people are able to have such an adventure.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2015)

I talk a big game but probably won't be at the beach too much. Even with sunscreen I burn easy. You wouldn't beleive how bright white I am. Already had a big chunk of my back removed and don't want many more. Days of being young and surfing with no protection has caught up with me already. When I do go outside for extended periods its in full covering. I'm like Laurence of Arabia. 

And thank you for the reminder cof. It's easy for me to get self involved and only think about my feelings in a situation. Mainly been thinking of nerves. However this is an opportunity not many get, so making the most of it should almost be a responsibility.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

lmao Laurence's trouser tent at the beech. I can't wait to come visit y'all out there man.


----------



## TheGreenStash (Jan 29, 2015)

Grew some amazing HB last year, selective pollenated some with Northern Lights 6 pollen Ive been saving for the last 5 years..
Great work man, and nice break down on basic essentials for Hydro feeding ingredients, I have 3 strains of Headband germinating right now. The original HB, the Sour Head, and hb x NL 6. along with Quazy train, Plush Berry, Champagne Kush, Purple Urkle, Magenta, and some Sensi star that a good friend of mine pulled out of a sexy looking tip. Can't wait to see the results and find the best pheno's to isolate in the process, not to mention flower.
Keep up the good work.

think Green my friends.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

@jigfresh - once you see a toppless old lady you can't unsee that shit! haha

I stopped at Bob's last night and picked up his clones. He is going to shut down for ski season.



I am very excited and very busy!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @jigfresh - once you see a toppless old lady you can't unsee that shit! haha
> 
> I stopped at Bob's last night and picked up his clones. He is going to shut down for ski season.
> 
> ...


I'll be in touch MO. Bob was mentioning to me a few cuts he had that I'd like to run. I'm hoping I can pick them up from you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I'll be in touch MO. Bob was mentioning to me a few cuts he had that I'd like to run. I'm hoping I can pick them up from you.


Yea i gave them to him for everyone. Lots of goodies in there
Email me and we will get the rest down when i get moved


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i gave them to him for everyone. Lots of goodies in there
> Email me and we will get the rest down when i get moved


Right on!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yo jad3. (And everyone else too). Found out I'll be staying near malaga. We should hook up sometime.
> 
> My head is spinning and I am not sure how I'll be able to keep it on my shoulders the next few weeks. Really don't know how I'm going to survive 3 months with no wife or daughter.
> 
> An adventure though for sure.


We should!!

It is a 6 hour drive haha or a 1:30 hour flight. But I guess things could be arranged! 
And take it easy my friend, in no time the ladies will be close to you again! =)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2015)

Its been a min fam how has everyone been? Its been 8 weeks buds smell good


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bf vanilla kush smelled goog on the tree . I did single colas and came up with buds weighing 5-6 grams dry.now im just wondering how much stronger they will get if i let them sit.i only opened one jar to get my meds the others were not opened.rh was 55%-60% the last time i opended them so i guess we will see.not much time to kick back and relax with a perpetual grow,every week i need to cut one down . I just chopped docs chem mix and i must say doc is the man!!! Also chopped dj shorts blue moon shine ...i love this plant.she is smooth as a bald kitty and gets me medicated to cloud 13


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2015)

That BM has always sparkled. 

I am happy that the Doc rocked it for you.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That BM has always sparkled.
> 
> I am happy that the Doc rocked it for you.
> 
> JD


Mo has a cut of it now JD


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Jojo. It's all happening here. Wife fell and got hurt while away, had surgery here at home the other day and now recovering. We are probably going to get some money for it, which is cool. But she can't lift her baby for about 4 months which is not cool. Especially since 3 weeks from now I'll be in Spain and obviously not able to help.

Of course I can't really complain about things. Life is still looking up even with stuff like this.

I think the future holds big things for a few of us here.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jigs ill pray for the queen to get better soon until then its all hands on deck [email protected] im glad everyone is getting the bm .i hope to see some VERYnice crosses with the old girl.i like her just the way she is by the way i crossed her with your gdpXblue pit...all smiles over here.my wife let me out of the dog house lol cost me a 7 of candy drop ...but shes worth it lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 7, 2015)

Its good to have friends all over the place,never know when you might need them...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Jigs ill pray for the queen to get better soon until then its all hands on deck [email protected] im glad everyone is getting the bm .i hope to see some VERYnice crosses with the old girl.i like her just the way she is by the way i crossed her with your gdpXblue pit...all smiles over here.my wife let me out of the dog house lol cost me a 7 of candy drop ...but shes worth it lol.


Hell yea man i am at my house with almost everything i own for sell. We will be in oregon by the end of the month. I crossed the gdp x bp to a gdp x fb male and it will be cool to see what comes of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2015)

new starts all around


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

Change is good I hear ...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2015)

Dude sorry to hear the wife is having such a rough winter. I hope she gets to feeling better .


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Change is good I hear ...


not if Obama is involved.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Recession is when my friend loses his job.
Depression is when I lose my job.
Recovery is when Obama loses his job.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2015)

Big day yesterday. Little Hannah was baptized. 

Funny I surprised a friend with the fact I was a church going person. Not funny they didn't know, but funny I don't talk about God and religion more considering how big a part of my life it is. I really love church and really love God. I guess I don't talk about it more because it's personal. I got my thing with the God I know, and you all can have whatever kind of relationship with whatever God you know.... Or not.

All I can really say is that the presence of God in my life is invaluable to me, and is what keeps me going when nothing else will.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats buddy! 

FYI I think your spiritual appreciation is part of why my mom liked you so much , she could just sense it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2015)

That was a big day for Hannah
We have all been down with the flu all weekend. Me first then the wife and now the kids.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2015)

better now than on the road.....here's to a speedy recovery.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2015)

jig

that's great news about Hannah.
and you're right, once you get your priorities in order, everything seems to fall into place.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lost my job a year ago.i think the bush family fucked america up.why were we at war in the first place? George bush put america in it grave before he got out the chair....recession!If he would have been ppresiden when the shit hit the fan it would have been a different story. The bush family= the rich keep getting rich! P.s i dont like obama anymore than i do the bush family.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2015)

If it wasnt for doc,old fart,jd,jigs and the rest of the rui fam i would be really fucked up.you guys inspire me to be thevbest i can....thanks guys


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2015)

We are glad you are here jojo.

And I agree. Obama is a piece of crap, but he didn't fuck the whole world up like George w bush. Warmongering son of a bitch. Sure there were jobs.... Killing innocent people all over the earth. Hooray for death. The American way. All in the name of money. Oh, and in the name of Jesus too... Because you know he was alllll about killing people. I think he might have invented drones.

Fuck bush fuck Cheney fuck the Republican Party fuck war fuck pro war people fuck anti Islamists... You are part of the problem.

Why are we talking politics in here?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We are glad you are here jojo.
> 
> And I agree. Obama is a piece of crap, but he didn't fuck the whole world up like George w bush. Warmongering son of a bitch. Sure there were jobs.... Killing innocent people all over the earth. Hooray for death. The American way. All in the name of money. Oh, and in the name of Jesus too... Because you know he was alllll about killing people. I think he might have invented drones.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm sayin'


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2015)

All we can do is hope there will be better leadership to come out of the next election. Well, hope the options are better than what we've had lately anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2015)

there's no hope bro. They are all in bed with business and it wont change anytime soon. We the people are just rats perpetuating their machine. They have us fight amongst ourselves so we don't see the true enemy.

only way out is a revolution. The hope they sell is false.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2015)

i woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2015)

Its all about the money but they would love to put us in jail for the skills we have when.it comes to growing.we all learned this on our own


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2015)

My grandpa always said. Give a man a fish when he is Hungary and you will be feeding him for the rest of his life.teach him how to fish and he will feed himself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yea i hated bush , Obama hates us, and everyone in Washington should be ashamed of them selves.

Well guys turned out not to be the flu just some random virus that is worse then the flu we al picked up. I am about over it now, the wife is doing better now, and my son will be back to school tomorrow. I spent some of the down time putting the finish on your tray Jig


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2015)

A flu? Whew! That is good news...lol....well, you know...

I hope that the plans are shaping up well Doc.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

How's the wife doing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2015)

wow dude. That's amazing. It will be one of the very few things I bring with me in a couple weeks. 2 weeks from tomorrow I leave.

Wife is coming along nicely, I guess. Less pain meds than a week ago. She pretty much just lays in bed all day. We've been filling out paperwork like crazy and preparing to send me off.

Her pain is still wild but better. Her meds make her hear voices, and she fucking 'talks' all night in her sleep. The first night I woke her up all freaked out, but I guess it's just an oxy & Norco thing. Thanks for asking.

And she really appreciates all the nice words you guys have for her. It means a lot to us both.

Mo, do you want any more baseball cards, or should I find them another home?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to hear she is doing a bit better at least . I couldn't stand the pain meds when I had my accident. I didn't hear voices, but I couldn't keep food down the whole time I was on them. I lost like 35 lbs over a few months. If I hadn't been able to smoke I doubt I would have ever been able to eat. Usually by dinner time after smoking away the nausea all day I could eat a little something and then go to sleep.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2015)

It's good to hear your wife is recuperating. One warning about narcotics, they stop up your digestive tract and cause constipation.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2015)

don't you know we know it cof. Wife recounted a story I wont share with you. In fact I wish she hadn't shared it with me


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

That tray looks like a big chunk of hash!

I am glad Mrs Jig is getting better. I always hallucinate and have dragon dreams when I take opiates. My Grandmother was the same way. When she was in the hospital she wouldn't let them give her any IVs so the dummies thought she wanted to die. When I got there I told them to give her pills of synthetics and she would be fine. Her skin was so brittle that it would mess up her whole arm when they taped an IV to it!

You know I would be happy to watch over your collection Jig!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2015)

They love shocking us with those stories!

They actually have more substance when it comes to dealing
with bodily "issues" than we have....they know it.....and they revel 
in making us squirm.

It is good that she is on the mend.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

I was ill recently and my wife stayed away from me and was of no assistance and was lamenting how hard it was on her....if you ever think you're beginning to understand how a woman thinks, then you're about to get schooled.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

aint that the truth COF. you're a wise old owl. 

feel for ya jig. the only python you want a girl talking about shouldn't be bathroom related

glad your ladies on the mend though man.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I was ill recently and my wife stayed away from me and was of no assistance and was lamenting how hard it was on her....if you ever think you're beginning to understand how a woman thinks, then you're about to get schooled.
> 
> 
> cof


Oh yeah, and never try to get at their inner thoughts.....brutal!

Do not even get me started. 

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2015)

Hahahahaha. Jd, you have no idea how funny that post is. I kid you not I wrote an email to dst the other day that was nearly to a word exactly what you just posted.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2015)

Update I guess. All my plants are beyond dry and in bags ready to be hashed.

All Spain stuff is in order.... For the most part at least.

Wife getting better by the day, of course now she is regaining the energy to argue. :/

I'm freaking out at the prospect of leaving so cal. Like waves of panic type thing. Reminds me of surfing in ways.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Oh yeah, and never try to get at their inner thoughts.....brutal!
> JD


Thinking about having sex with another man to give me a baby..
So fucked up..
First meeting with shrink next friday. Now i need help with my thoughts. They make me fysicaly ill :/
My massive bong abuse can make me forget alot of things but not that..

I can understand waves of panic Jig. Big thing. Out of the comfort zone.
What's up with all the snow in Spain?  May i ask where abouts you will be?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey fam [email protected] doc whats the flower time on the chem mix


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam [email protected] doc whats the flower time on the chem mix


I go like 10 weeks from flip, but have not ran to many of those beans. Moving day is tomorrow morningish


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

One more week for me. Crazy how everything important to me fits in about a suitcase. If you don't count cats and humans.

My mom has been up to help while we have appts and all. It's been really cool spending time with her. I might not see her for a year, and this past couple days will be the last time me and her hang out in the house we own. Kinda sad, but I guess that's the way it goes. It's nice I'm not saying goodbye for a year because I'm getting locked up. I can handle spain alone I think. I hope.

Con ayuda del Dio todos posibles

Good luck on the move doc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2015)

not totally alone brother. you'll have plenty of visitors through the year I'm sure. Safe journeys and I'll see you in 9 days!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

WOOOOT. I'm counting on visitors for sure. come one, come all. But beware I'm going to blindfold everyone for the trip there, hahahahaha


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2015)

Spain will be awesome! Wish I was going with ya buddy .


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

Me too buddy. me too


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Me too buddy. me too


Jig you'll never be alone as long as you have the internet we're with ya bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been thinking about how wild that is. It's like my life is totally changing, with really the only thing staying the same is my relationship with you guys here. While you guys will pay attention as to what's going on with me, it's not like it will affect you so much. And when I'm settled it will seem pretty much the same on the forums with the same font, etc. 

Maybe I should change my avatar?

I do appreciate having you guys as friends online. And also the people I've met in person. I will miss seeing you guys. sniff sniff.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 20, 2015)

All the Very Best to you, Jig!! Safe travels and all


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2015)

AWWWW bud.  Your gonna do great. This is a turning point for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks a lot supaM.

you too someguy. I just got a present for you in the mail.

also.... Thundercat is becoming quite the good glassblower these days.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2015)

Woohoo I'm glad you got the package, its got something for everybody! I told Someguy the other day that the fairy was headed that way . I think I sent a lego pendant in there, that's for little H. The rest you guys can decide who gets what.

For the record mister. Inspite of most of these relationships on RIU being just on the internet, you do effect us man. I love getting on and seeing posts from you man. I can also say I probably wouldn't have gone on that trip to AZ without your encouragement. I know for a fact the care package from you and someguy saved my trip too cus 9 days with my mom without meds is not happening anytime soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

your mom is something else. 

thanks for everything. And glad I could contribute.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2015)

Lmao something else is such a nice way to put it.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Good luck and good travels Jig! Ialso feel like that towards our RIU friends. It's like a safe zone. Gotta love it... 

Anyway, we'll be a few hours of driving distance once you're in Spain, so expect a visit sometime in the future =)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2015)

Gotta love the RIU family! We are everywhere!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Jig.hello


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Cali, hope alls well.

Good to see the folks I saw today. I love you guys and I will miss hanging out with you all... at least until the next time we hang out.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2015)

You'll just have to hang out electronically until then......unless you would be interested in chartering a plane.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck jig! I was hopeful to make it to cali before you left but looks like not buddy, so have fun!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like you had a nice visit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

a great man once said we only say goodbye so that we may say hello again.

see you soon jigster!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

you need a break from the house anyway.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2015)

A lot of people would love to have a shot at something like this but you've earned it.
Enjoy jig, best vibes will follow you.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 24, 2015)

Big brother jigs have fun and god speed brother...we are just a click away.this would make u laugh fam, took my son to college and was meet my a young man trying to sell a bag of happy tobacco lol,i looked at the bad and it was more seeds than bud.i said young man thats shake!!! He said pops you dont know what your talking about...ok son you gone learn today,i pulled out a 3.5 gram nugget of blue moonshine and said this is what your bud should smell like ,look like and feel like. All i could think about was all the help i got from my riu fam over the years.lol @ doc your alligator kush is something else after 10 week flower and 12 week cure.they calling it death kush in this area


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2015)

lol... pops... young man had jokes. haha

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It will be an adventure for sure. Lets hope they let me stay.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lol this old man taught him a lesson


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2015)

Safe travel and happy landing Jig.

You are off on an adventure.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2015)

Made it to madrid. It's like any other major city here, busy, loud, dirty, full of life, girls, and food.

Dude,... The women here look nice! They have a nice style, and nice features to match. Amazing how skinny people not in America are. Lots of black hair some with pale skin, it's a trip. Luckily they don't seem into me at all, which is a good thing.

Contemplating getting room service for a lot of money. Not sure if I feel like going back out now that the sun is down.

I'm taking a couple pics that I'll post sometime.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad you made it safely!
It is surprising how smoggy smelling it is in Europe. No smog controls on the cars and many run on diesel. 
Do they have head shops in Madrid?
When do you journey out to the farm?
I am so excited for you!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2015)

I think they have cannabis clubs here somewhere. I'm basically in Times Square, so everything is a bit overwhelming. The noise out my window is incredible. I feel young. I also feel tired haha.

I head to the farm tomorrow. I'll depart about midnight your time, and will be 'home' tomorrow.

SadLy the French have taken possession of pretty much everything fun.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> SadLy the French have taken possession of pretty much everything fun.


???

How so?

Safe Travel! It was good to see word.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Pfffffffft! As the French would say


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2015)

There was some stuff on the ground. Was being the operative word.  No ones in trouble though, so that's good.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 28, 2015)

Jig, glad you made it safe. They definitely have "cannabis clubs" there. I was reading about them the other day. ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad to hear you made it thus far buddy! Have fun getting settled into the farm.


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can almost feel my first RIU meet-up coming around. 

Have fun and best of luck with the settling in. 

And I guess... Welcome Home! =D


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

RIU's World Ambassador!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2015)

It's nice here. Really sunny. Really warm in the day, cool in the night. Fucking lush. Can't believe it's all happening really. Got fast internet, and the heater works half the time lol.

Oh, and I got my bags back from the airline. That is a good thing.

Super stoked Jad3.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2015)

Paradise is real.


cof


----------



## throwdo (Mar 2, 2015)

I love headband


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's nice here. Really sunny. Really warm in the day, cool in the night. Fucking lush. Can't believe it's all happening really. Got fast internet, and the heater works half the time lol.
> 
> Oh, and I got my bags back from the airline. That is a good thing.
> 
> Super stoked Jad3.



Glad you made it and with your stuff no less. LOL Glad ur having fun. I intend to check on your wife and kid next week when work calms down a touch. Enjoy your new adventure! Sounds like there is lots to setup.  its been raining here BTW.  Ever since you left buddy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> its been raining here BTW.  Ever since you left buddy.


That makes me strangely sad and happy. I'm sorry for leaving you, southern california. I'll be back.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2015)

She needs the water. Be grateful.....and enjoy your surroundings.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2015)

Woot so glad to hear you are liking it, and its nice there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2015)

Happy birthday Jig!! hope you're having a blast wherever you are hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2015)

de Rodriguez in the house. Had a nice time with three ladies from my home town of san Diego. College girls who are in Spain studying. It definitely made my day.

thanks a lot for the message.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> de Rodriguez in the house. Had a nice time with three ladies from my home town of san Diego. College girls who are in Spain studying. It definitely made my day.
> 
> thanks a lot for the message.


That sounds like a cool visit. Hope all is well, and we should finally make it to OR this weekend.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Big brother jigs doing the damn [email protected] doc hows everything ? Well doc im on week 11 with purple wreck and every nug it purple.hahaha love your work doc .i breed chemxbluepit with bm and the smell is omg .i might breed her back into herself cause i have a male that smells ridiculous


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

de Rodriguez?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice mo

@jojodancer10 we are good. We are in Ukiah CA, and are going to camp in humbolt redwood forest tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Did you go over the Golden Gate bridge? You made good time today!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did you go over the Golden Gate bridge? You made good time today!


No went through Berkley


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol mo.....this was posted in the 600... and you even liked the post.  Sorry for not posting in here for you guys.

OH SHIT!!!! The best part of everything hahahaha.... apparently in spain there is a term for a man like me. A man who is married, but his wife is away. I am what would be called 'de rodriguez'... basically gives me licence to be a flirt. I swear the guy who told us about it christened me into even. As he said about me being de rodriguez he put his hand on my shoulder, like "alright son.... it's now your time". not sure if it was such a good idea to tell me all that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2015)

hahah so funny. Have you told your missus yet?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah man.... that's funny. Nah... she's never gonna hear that bit. And if you're reading this dear.... I love you... and it's all a joke. 

I think some of the girls here can smell the rodriguez on me. lol

First seed popped! It's a dog.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2015)

Thats hilarious right there, I can only imagine the whole thing since your Captain Charisma anyways . 

Nice looking seedling!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a bad scene. Or good scene. lol

Hey dude... your pipe really came through. All the smoking untensils were confiscated at the border, so your pipe was the only thing we had. Worked like a charm. It's funny because there are a couple things about it that are unusual for little pipes like that... but those are the parts I like. I like the bigger mouth opening, and the bowl shape. It's a nice piece. Thanks again. And the boys thought it was cool, along with the pendants. I brought them with me to remind me of home.

Over the past few hours 2 or 3 more have popped. By tomorrow this time we should have 50 up! WOOOT


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2015)

I love that all the glass went with you man thats great, my glass is international!! I'm assuming it made it through because it was clean? Its been such a cool feeling knowing I've got family and friends all over smoking out of something I made. All the stuff you guys got was from my early period too, so in another 6 months or a year when I send you more you'll be like DAMN, lol. 

I'm so glad we are gonna get to stay in touch and see what is going on with your adventure.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, I kept it clean on purpose so I could bring it with me no problem. Smoked it first time in Espana. We've only smoked hash out it, as that's all we had. That was Tuesday. I've been sober for 4 days now.  Honestly don't know when I'll smoke again. Probably when I come home to get my visa. Just making it all that much more of an adventure. It helps with driving, for sure though. It's tough enough finding my way around and dealing with driving in europe. At least they drive on the right side of the road. England would fuck me up with that other side shit.

12 seeds up last count.

Lots of pics on FB.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 8, 2015)

Breed docs chemX blue moon.had 3 beans,1 female 2 males.one of the males got thehouse smelling like a pound...wanted to ask you guys if i should breed the male back to the female,what u guys think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

Perro sucio Rodriguez! haha I take it you aren't gonna try and pick any smoke up then? I'd be on the train to malaga for a day out if I were you!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Main concern is my budget. I need to eat. 

Sorry can't help jojo... I know nothing about breeding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

you not into olives jig?! jks jks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

I keep telling everyone the first thing I learned here... don't eat olives off the tree.

Speaking of olives, just got back from SuperSol. Picked up a can of Green Olives stuffed with Serrano Ham. We'll see how that goes.

45/60 up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

theme good numbers so far J man. Which are lagging behind?

olives stuffed with ham sounds good to me. I was thinking about our black olive experience. Either the ones we picked hadn't ripened yet or had been there since.last year. Wish id tried the one I saw fall naturally. Maybe they need curing?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

The sure as hell need something done to them, becuase that was a horrible experience.

The laggers are 3 dog, 2 ED, 4 Dippy, 2 Deep Blue, 2 QQ, 2 Jake Blues.

There are a couple that seem like the seeds weren't deep enough. They popped up, grew a half inch and are laying on their side. Looks like where they go into the soil is wilted. You think I should put a little soil in those cups, so the stem is covered? Does that make sense. It's only 2 or 3, but I don't like it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Gotta soak olives in Lye for a few weeks and then brine them to make them edible!

Sounds like they are damping off on you Jig. Where did you get the soil?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

It's just the plugs they are in. I'm gonna tuck them back in a bit.

The ham stuffed olives are actually alright. Totally different food I'm eating down here.

Definitely missing the USA today though. Wanted to get solo cups. What a joke. Selection here sucks, but it's all trade offs. Wouldn't trade the food and sun for anything.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

What is the soil like up at your place? 
Do you have RO water?
What is the weather like there?

You need to find the local farmers so you can get some goat poop, rabbit poop and worms. They will have cheese and veggies and a ton of local knowledge about growing anything.

You can probably get clay pots cheaper than solo cups!

Miss you too man!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey - take some pictures!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Soil here is bright red. We have well water. It's lovely, and my skin feels better than it's ever felt in my entire life. Always had excema on my upper arms, now they are as smooth as a babys butt. Weather is basically perfect. It's gonna get hot as hell in Aug though. Like 100 everyday. Yikes!

Not sure about the local farmers yet... still need to work on my Espanol.

Many pics on FB.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Found it! Sent a friend request


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2015)

I loved all the pictures man, looks like a gorgeous place!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Mar 10, 2015)

You are way more hansom than i expected  Great pics and awesome story's from the quick glance. We are allready friends lets make it facebook-ficial lol 

Oh man your fam pics are so great.. Fantastic..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Did I go to the right one? I thought you would have more pics of the new place.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

And you are less burly looking than I expected. For some reason I thought you'd be large and bald, bwahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

Haven't actually took any pictures of the new place. I'll have to snap a few.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

I texted you but you may not be getting those. I texted your wife about coming to pick up the stuff you left. Havent heard back yet but it hasnt been long. 
Sounds like gear got snagged. Did you need some lighting shipped out?  Finally slowing down for a few weeks here. Im envious of your nap on the patio with the plant. 

Im at work right now even. been like this lately! I might be applying for a different job too. Whaaat!!?? LOL!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

Seriously WHAT? I trust your judgement. Most of the time haha. 

Wife will probably check with me to make sure that was you. Yeah there's a truck load of goodies at my place you can rummage through. My wife said she kinda hated me upon seeing my nap picture. It really is the life here now. Single guy, only responsibility is some seedlings, and feeding myself a couple times a day. No expectations from anywhere. Weather is perfect.

Couple drawbacks.... minimal human contact is not exactly my cup of tea. I miss being touched and touching. Also, no weed. Haven't smoked in 12 days. Fucking dreams are raging all night without weed. Last night I killed someone. Yep. And it's all so crystal clear. Not like a distant foggy memory, but like it really happened. There was some tweaked out guy who was skulking around the property... he just walked in the back door trying to rip some shit off. I was right there saying "Get the fuck out" to which he ignored, proceeding to try to take things. I jumped on his back and put him in a choke hold. And held it till the police arrived. When I let him down he was dead. Was about the worst dream I've ever had. Woke me up. Upon going back to sleep I was right back in it. Waiting for police questioning... talking to lawyers. Blah... I'm fucking exhausted after my nights 'sleep'.

But small complaints really. Everything else couldn't be better. I miss my wife and child, but very surprising to me is how ok I am with being apart. It doesn't get me down, or make me cry at all. I thought I would have been a lump in the corner by now. The sunshine helps alot.

Seedlings are coming right along. Out of 60, 5 didn't pop. 3 are completely dead. another 8 or so look like they will be dead soon... not sure what went wrong with them. The rest look strong and will turn into great plants. I think there are 45 good looking ones.

First order of equipment got delivered... but I have no idea who it was delivered to. Can't find it anywhere. Not the best of starts with that. To answer your question, we are going to be all set up with equipment, so no need to ship anything. Appreciate the offer.

Take care pal. And the rest of you guys too. Stay well in the land of fucking crazy people. Fuck me if America doesn't seem crazier and crazier by the moment from an outside view. From my talks with people, apparently other civilized countries don't have their citizens killed on a daily basis by police. Imagine that.

And not to get too political... but how about the GOP writing a letter to Iran. And that's what's going on in front of the scenes. Can't imagine what's going on behind them. I'm sure there's some kind of drama here too, but I can't understand it. It's in a foreign language lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 15, 2015)

My brother from another mother jigs hope all is well.im sure the wife miss u to.im thinking about shutting the operation down. I did two grows and everything went very well,been curing for 3 months now and i cant complaine.im just paranoid im going to get pinched.im bout done creating my breed.i took docs candy drop,gator kush,purple wreck,blue moonshine and vanilla kush breed them all into 1 plant.it took a while but i did it.im going to back cross it to gdp.wright now no one could smoke a full joint lol 2 pulls and they tapping out


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

@jigfresh 

I go over tomorrow. Will be weird not seeing you but the girls instead. 

Take care buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

woah Jig that's pretty dark. I have a mate who has dreams like that where you go right back into them after waking. he says its like living a double life. Think you need to score some smoke asap lad. I'd suggest fairymail but it could end up anywhere! don't want the estate agent getting a care package

what's going on with the yins? any idea why they're dying, any pics? have you popped more to replace them?

I saw in the news last week the crowd protesting the shooting of that unarmed man shot two cops. seems there's a cop killing someone unarmed like once a month over in the states at the moment. sad times.

hope your enjoying the sun mate!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

It's more like every few days someone getting killed by a cop in the US. A guy in the NYC subway just got shot and killed. His friend tried to help him as he lay dying... and he was arrested right there. Fucking sick.

Didn't kill anyone in my dreams last night, but they still stressed the shit out of me. WHen I get my NIE hopefully tomorrow I can contact a local club place. It's like a secret club or something, just has an email, no address. But apparently it's close. I'm definitely enjoying the sun and my waking hours... it's my sleep time that's shit.

Only 3 have officially died on me. 2 of them I think were not burried deep enough, not sure. 4 didn't pop. One popped but got all moldy and shit. Then there are about 6 that are being nursed to health.

Should I pop some to replace? Didn't even think of it. I'll put up some pics.

Have a nightmare of a time with shipping companies today.  It will all get sorted... just extremely uncomfortable to sit on a phone call where I don't know what the FUCK is going on.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for going over there SG. I think you already know... but you can take whatever you like. The rest will most likely be thrown in the trash, so please... feel free to whatever. I'm giving wife instructions this morning at 9am yalls time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

man I thought you got the NIE last week or let me guess, the computer was down that day!?!? mañana?

yeah IDK what the gun training the cops get is like but surely they have to see a weapon before they open fire?! would make sense eh. Last vid i saw was a cop gunning down a homeless drunk outside a store. guy put like 4 bullets into him ffs surely they can aim for the legs!?

I think I know the club you're talking about. I sent them an email prior to us visiting but never heard back. I found a pic of the 'doorway' which is basically a wall covered in graffiti. 

yeah pop more if you've got left overs of the ones that croaked man.

hopefully once everything's turned up that'll be the end of the shipping dramas.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the one of the bottom of this pic will make it... but the dog is a gonner I think


This is the moldy one... NOt sure how that heppend.



These are the ones in the infermory


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Healthy babies....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

in my experience once the stem has collapsed there's no bringing them back. fingers crossed though man. rest look good to go, I take it the last pic was pre watering?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

You would be correct sir. I gave them a little after taking the pic.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You would be correct sir. I gave them a little after taking the pic.



Whats the time difference there anyway? I want to do a seed pop like that man! I need some outdoor space to play with.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

At the moment it's 8 hours, because we don't spring ahead until March 29. It's usually 9 hours though.

I'm stoked to have so many plants, but am sure I'll be a bit overwhelmed once they become bigger... and then I'll be taking clones from each, so yeah... I'll be swimming in plants. Good problem to have.

I'm one blessed MOFO that's for sure. Thanks Universe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Whats the time difference there anyway? I want to do a seed pop like that man! I need some outdoor space to play with.


I have a hundred or so pulled to pop first run. I will be over plant count this one but I want to get some new cuts to run here. Plus I have some work to do on some stuff this year.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

@jigfresh 
Your wife looks like she is doing good with recovery! Your daughter is awesome, such a cutie. She totally remembered me I think. 

I got all the stuff. Went through it all when home. I have some pictures you left in one of the bins. NO. Not those type... . Dirty boy. They look like vacation photos. I'll get em back to ur mrs. 

Lots of seeds man. You will probably be a few short... Lol. Holy moly

I'm gonna put the lights to work.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2015)

WOot you've got the "SinD Snacks"! I wanna see some one else grow it. SOmebeech dissapeared he had a few going.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> WOot you've got the "SinD Snacks"! I wanna see some one else grow it. SOmebeech dissapeared he had a few going.


They will be popped as soon as I can get them here


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> WOot you've got the "SinD Snacks"! I wanna see some one else grow it. SOmebeech dissapeared he had a few going.


I haven't dug deeply yet. Lol. Jig gave me lots to go through. I'll check through the seeds soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I haven't dug deeply yet. Lol. Jig gave me lots to go through. I'll check through the seeds soon.


We got high and forgot to do that when I was down.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

The sind snacks were in the red straw type thing. I think they were in the drawer. ???

Let me know what you plan on popping. There are a few strains I would like to try myself.

Yeah, I know the bag of pics you are talking about. Thanks for checking.  Glad you got all that stuff man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Ahh. I did not get.the Cindy snacks.then. no red straw. I got the 3bar seeds and all of your others. Lmk when u need them and I can send:


Take care. About to nigh njgb


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Don... I got curious as to the numbers of people killed by police.

So far in 2015, the USA has had 228 people killed by the police. 1,100 in 2014. I tried to find number on England. Found Zero people killed by the police in 2012 in england. 6 in germany, 2 in australia. QUite a disparity no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

it is indeed even if you take into account the higher number of peeps in the usa. They are talking about arming our police force, which will no doubt mean more dead public. Sad times


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Spain is looking better and better all the time. No GMO's, no police killings, legal growing MJ for personal use, legal seed production for commercial purposes. The economy is shite... but who cares about the economy? Money is only good for travelling anyways, and I'm already where I'd like to travel to. Plus there's always Germany to bail us out.

Got my NIE today. I'm almost an official spaniard.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Shared on the 600 I think... but wanted you guys to see too.

But seriously... click play. You're bound to either enjoy the song or the video.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Spain is looking better and better all the time. No GMO's, no police killings, legal growing MJ for personal use, legal seed production for commercial purposes. The economy is shite... but who cares about the economy? Money is only good for travelling anyways, and I'm already where I'd like to travel to. Plus there's always Germany to bail us out.
> 
> Got my NIE today. I'm almost an official spaniard.


Glad your loving on your new environment Jig! Looks like the feds are loosening up. I hope it continues. Maybe change the country for the better. We are doing a smart pot container garden this season. Some land is a must when we buy. I want a hoop house just to produce our own food in. I might need two hoophouses though....  I dont see my hobby space shrinking. I want it to get bigger.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not big enough already?!? haha. I like your style my friend. And while I don't grow my own food, there is an orange tree here, and its such a cool feeling to just go outside pick something off the tree and eat it. It's like a miracle lol. Amazing how far we've all gotten from nature.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's not big enough already?!? haha. I like your style my friend. And while I don't grow my own food, there is an orange tree here, and its such a cool feeling to just go outside pick something off the tree and eat it. It's like a miracle lol. Amazing how far we've all gotten from nature.



Its true. I am changing that this year. I have already lost 10lbs in two weeks. Im shooting to have lost 50 by decmeber. Plus we are gonna go out and camp etc.. Growing food is awesome. going out and getting tomatoes that are so pretty and awesome tasting is the best feeling. Sharing that food you grow with others as just as satisfying if not more so than sharing pot we grow. I want my kids to learn about all of it so they can be in touch with what really matters. 

Its NEVER big enough..LOL right now I dream about 3 4x4 led tents running flower and two 2x4 tents for veg. Lets not even talk about what I would like outdoors.. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2015)

The last time I helped out in the garden at my kid's school we were eating fresh oranges from the trees at the school. It is neat to be able to pick something straight from the tree and eat it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> The last time I helped out in the garden at my kid's school we were eating fresh oranges from the trees at the school. It is neat to be able to pick something straight from the tree and eat it.


Ill have a BBQ this summer at the casa so you all can come check out the garden. Im taking it on in a serious way this year. I love heirloom tomatoes and all sorts of other yummies. my oldest will be gone for a month so thats prime time. 

How you holding up Dez? I have a bunch of extra clones of stuff if your in need btw. Some are in the cloner and need to be transplanted.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Ill have a BBQ this summer at the casa so you all can come check out the garden. Im taking it on in a serious way this year. I love heirloom tomatoes and all sorts of other yummies. my oldest will be gone for a month so thats prime time.
> 
> How you holding up Dez? I have a bunch of extra clones of stuff if your in need btw. Some are in the cloner and need to be transplanted.


I'm doing ok. I'm not sure at the moment which direction I'm going to take my garden for this next run so I'm holding off on taking cuts. I know what I want to keep and what I'll let go. I just don't know if I'm going to fill up the shelf in the flower room or wait and just circle the plants around on the floor. I also really want to get back to running hydro and have been considering doing that now instead of later. We'll see I guess.

Right now I've got ghost and the purple fireballs from Mo in veg along with a couple small Sour cherry plants, a Bubba and a Blue Dream. He gave me a qrazy quake too but it doesn't look like it's going to take root and grow. It's been sitting stagnant ever since I brought it home. Just yellowed a bit and then, nothing.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

It's so cool that your kids school has a garden like that dez. We just had dirt fields with swings.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2015)

I am really impressed with the garden. There are a few small gardens around the campus and one large one. It's all cared for by volunteers, like myself. Any monies needed are raised by the PTA. It all started to honor a little girl named Savannah who died from illness at a very young age and has grown every year since..


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I'm doing ok. I'm not sure at the moment which direction I'm going to take my garden for this next run so I'm holding off on taking cuts. I know what I want to keep and what I'll let go. I just don't know if I'm going to fill up the shelf in the flower room or wait and just circle the plants around on the floor. I also really want to get back to running hydro and have been considering doing that now instead of later. We'll see I guess.
> 
> Right now I've got ghost and the purple fireballs from Mo in veg along with a couple small Sour cherry plants, a Bubba and a Blue Dream. He gave me a qrazy quake too but it doesn't look like it's going to take root and grow. It's been sitting stagnant ever since I brought it home. Just yellowed a bit and then, nothing.



That gohst is gohst train haze. Just FYI. Confirmed with doc. 

I have copies of the 9lb hammer and others too. quite a few different ones I think. Just lmk. if I dont find homes what I dont use gets trashed. 

hydro is fun but more work in some ways less in others. I like both but indoors prefer passive hydro. outdoors soil. maybe in a larger op I would do flood drain.  

BTW I will have my new veg lights built and running in a few weeks and will have the 3tube flouro light I have been running available. Just fyi. I also have a small ac unit and some other gear if you are in need with the switch around.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the GTH. Thanks for letting me know about the equipment too.
I will be in touch.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

The BSB male is flowering and so is the LA Con female. LA Con x BSB!

The Jurple (Purple Jilly BX) is going to be next to meet the BSB boy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Is that the Black Sour Bubble from me... well, through me from Highlanders Cave?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Is that the Black Sour Bubble from me... well, through me from Highlanders Cave?



Yes. The one I popped came up male. I gifted it to Mo to breed with.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice... it's supposed to be a really great strain from what I've heard.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Black stems!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn! I know one of the parents was Heath Robinsons Black Rose, which apparently turns everything it touches black. Heath was the man in more ways than one.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

LA Con in the worm bin surrounded by Black Sour Bubble males:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Jiggy! Hows progress? Seedlings making it? Get ur fan setup etc... ? Hope your well today buddy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Plants looking good. albeit small. They are getting some good light now though. In about 2 minutes. Fan is hanging out for the time being. It's a big one. 8 inch tornado box fan. Pulls 1500 m3 and it's super quiet. THose box fans are something else... never seen one work in person before.

Day 3 of rain here. The pool is filling up.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2015)

sup, bru… hope you're well Jig.


----------



## Jad3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, how are things Jig? And keep emailing me, please!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry jad3.. I will.

Bobo shits good. Just spent 6 weeks alone in Spain. About to spend 6 more alone there. At the moment I'm back in Cali, soaking up time with the wife and daughter. She's about 20 months now. She missed the heck out of me, it feels nice to be loved. Strange being back 'home' as it doesn't feel like home at all. I honestly can't wait to get back to my new/ real home in sunny españa. I really miss it there.

Don't know if you knew but I'm out there growing seeds, it's. 100% legal to grow seeds for commercial purposes out there. Got a nice house in a nice town. A super funny ironic bit about it all is that I quit smoking weed when I moved there. I'm kinda over it for the time being. Working out some issues I got in the mean time. Not to mention I'm in a small town and basically no one speaks English. Plus they all have very strong accents, so I'm pretty fuck for understanding sober much less blasted. The driving is a trip and a half as well. At least they drive on the right side of the street.

The people are really friendly. The food is really good, and super duper cheap. Rent is cheap as well. The sun is bright as anything though, and I have a nice tan on my face even with wearing a hat almost all the time. I got a damn sunburn on the back of my hands lol. Didn't know that was possible.

I'm here in Cali to apply for my visa, which was accepted, however they kept my passport while things are being processed so I'm stuck here for a couple weeks.

Wife broke her shoulder 2 weeks before I moved there so she's had her mom living in our house this whole time to help take care of the baby, and also to drive my wife to doctors apps, physical therapy, shopping, etc. it's been a very adventurous couple months to say the least.

In June my wife and daughter will join me out there, which will be nice. I just have to figure out a way to secure the pool on the property so baby stays safe. Not sure what else there is to say.

Thanks for stopping bye. Hasta lluego amigo.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

that's rad


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Living the dream!! 
What's the going rate per oz ovwr there actually?


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

To be honest, I have no idea. I haven't been into a club and I haven't bought any smoke while being here. I think it's pretty expensive at the clubs, but that's just a guess.

It's pretty awesome in this country if you like being chill. Nothing seems to happen in a rushed manner... it's all just kinda going slow and spending time hanging out with friends. Everyone in town seems like they know each other, and everyone seems to stay outside till about 10 or 11 pm. Dinner is at like 8 or 9 pm. The whole town except restaurants shut down on Sunday. I like it. Only problem is down in the region I'm in everyone speaks so damn fast, and has a really strong accent. My friend from Madrid says he even has problems understanding people down here.  I guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

Was expensive in the clubs. But i guess you could get a good connection at a club for better pricess. Although it was "illegal" to bring your own stuff i saw people pull out big bags of weed without being in the "buy" room.
Aw man you have a great time comming with the summer on full blast. Remember to get some snaps.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Lol.... you had a connection that you never used. Lahada said she was waiting for you to contact her. I guess she had some top notch gear she was letting her 'friends' have for like 5 euros a gram. She grows for a few of the top dispensaries there... one of them the place you were chilling with your mates.


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2015)

Hey Jig hows it going bud? Hows the new house, and the plants?


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

New house is great. I like it a lot better than the old place. Has great views, it's super quiet except for the donkey every once in a while, but that's cool. Lots of trees and roses and such. Still need someone to come over so we can play tennis. I use your pipe on the daily.  Plants are good. I thought I'd get a cloner today but the delivery place couldn't figure it out, so tomorrow I guess. Going to take clones and flip in a bit. They are all pretty happy and healthy. Only 2 or 3 duds that are just strait up and down sticks. Too funny, not a side branch to be seen. Really odd. The rest are great. Some are just amazing. They are all about 2 feet tall, so it's going to be a jungle for sure.

View from the front porch. Crazy how much it looks like CA, only different.


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

Yeah so much on the plate.. I was not looking for 20grams of that.. I wanted 2 grams of that a gram of that and so on.. Mostly concentrates and she did not have that..


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2015)

Awesome man, that's one hell of a view! I wish I could come over and let you beat me at tennis . Sounds like it would make a great adventure. Its great everything is going so well now, glad to hear it. I saw your post on another thread about your wife having another surgery, that sucks but hopefully it will get her fixed back up.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, things are ok I suppose. Only issues is that the landlord is still hanging around fixing things. Wish he would fix everything and fuck off. The other day the owner and the fucking fire cheif of my town went right into the garage to look at something without mentioning anything to me. The garage is where I'm planning on moving the grow soon... so it made me quite unsettled.

And while I miss my gals, it will be nice to have wifey all fixed up for good. And they are in PA now, so the time difference isn't as bad. And it's odd, they just feel closer now.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Wife met her new surgeon today and he says, no surgery just yet, if at all. Wife will be here in about 2 or 3 weeks now!!!!! Might need surgery in the fall, but we'll get there. WOOOO HOOOOOO

Now I just need the landlord to fill the pool and we'll be all set. Fuck yeah.


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2015)

Great news all around, Jig! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Wife met her new surgeon today and he says, no surgery just yet, if at all. Wife will be here in about 2 or 3 weeks now!!!!! Might need surgery in the fall, but we'll get there. WOOOO HOOOOOO
> 
> Now I just need the landlord to fill the pool and we'll be all set. Fuck yeah.


Well that's awesome news bud!! So great you'll have your ladies with you soon.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2015)

I'm super stoked. Actually a little panicked now, my time of sleeping in and doing what I like all day are coming to an end. Who knows if I will ever have this much time 'off' in the next 20 years. I'll take it though... miss my baby something fierce.


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2015)

You will rock it Jig. I am happy that things are coming
together for you, literally and figuratively.

Keep the shiny side up.

JD


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guess what. 

Right now, Mr. Jig is sitting in my living room. Finally putting faces to the names! I'm stoked.

Unreal stuff =)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2015)

hopefully you will survive.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2015)

Tell him that I say hello.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Tell him that I say hello.



Likewise!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

Be careful - he is a Rodriguez!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello guys. I had some amnesia lemon and I kinda can't feel my ears right now.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Be careful - he is a Rodriguez!


Ha ha ha. I am sure that a decent good time was had. LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes indeed it was a seriously good time. RIU never disappoints with the great people. It was a shame I had to leave as I could have easily stayed a few more days.

Thanks for being a great host Jad3.


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 12, 2015)

It was my pleasure.

Always welcome my friend. =)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Jigaman what's going on buddy? Been a while. You got new digs huh?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2015)

What up bro. So good to see you round. Yeah man... I'm speaking spanish and shit out here in Spain. Been rolling solo with no wife or kid for like 11 weeks. And got more than a few plants on my hands. Life's been treating me very well. How about you... all good?

So good to see your name again.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Cloudy and cool here today Jig:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What up bro. So good to see you round. Yeah man... I'm speaking spanish and shit out here in Spain. Been rolling solo with no wife or kid for like 11 weeks. And got more than a few plants on my hands. Life's been treating me very well. How about you... all good?
> 
> So good to see your name again.


Yeaan I'm still kicking and breathing. Been good bro. Have a pretty solid chica finally. Been going on a year now. 

So you fluent speaking yet? I know you like picking up languages. I bet you miss the wifey and your little girl. How is the little miss? Bet she's
Getting big now. Almost two right?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2015)

Great news about the good lady in your life. Best thing that even happened to me was finding mine. People talk about the day their child was born beign the best day of their life. Don't know what the fuck that's about. Lol.... mine was definitely the day I married my wife, followed closely by the day we met. The day my child was born fucking sucked, haha. I mean, I got a kid out of it, but was by far not a day I'd ever like to go through again. Would rather go through my night in jail to be honest.

Not quite fluent. The main problem is where I life. In the south people have a wild accent, and they speak fast as fuck. People from other parts of the country can't even understand them. Hopefully by the time I leave I'll understand what people are saying. I am getting better though. Phone calls are the hardest and these days they are somewhat successful. The first few weeks, I'd just write down words I picked out of the call and try to figure out what it was all about once we hung up. It's pretty cool starting to think in another language. What makes it harder is communicating so much in english, like online or talking with my parents on the phone.

I do miss the gals, but being alone is pretty nice. I'm ready for it to be over, but did enjoy it while it lasted. Not many people get the opportunity, so I soaked it up bigtime. Just did my thing all day everday for almost 12 weeks now. Little miss is a fucking charm. She's just barely starting to talk, says "Yes" and "Bye". Not sure if she's figured anything else out yet. Oh, she also does sign language, it's super cute. Can say like 15 words in sign. She's climbing on everything like a monkey, and just getting cuter and cuter by the day. I'm really ready to get back with her. She gets a lot from my energy that she doesn't get from mom or any of the other relatives. I give her space to relax. With the rest of the fam it's just kinda stress and go go go all the time. We chill, me and her. 

And yes, she's getting big, and she is damn near 2 years old. Less than 2 months. Good memory bro.

Thanks so much for dropping in and saying hello. I've missed you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad your well jiggy. I too cherish finding my wife.  The kids are awesome too though.  Boy is starting to talk quite a bit and signing to us too man! I believe we are headed into escrow on our first home. Been so much going on. Nice to read your well and gonna be all back together soon. Take care man!

~SG


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey guys it's been a long time.how the hell y'all been?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Had took a break to clear my head and get away from a few want to be friends . So I started to get back to my roots .got plans to play in the dirt again but not sure as of yet.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Jojo is in the house. OK, back to work. :0)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol java how have you been old friend...hey jigs how's the wife and the little one..hey old fart how they hanging


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

I been creating a few new things .but nothing special


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> I been creating a few new things .but nothing special


Glad to see you man! I tried to text a couple weeks ago. Hit me up some time man


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2015)

jojo

Good to see you alive and well. I was recently wondering what had happened to you.
Buds look tasty.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc the wife was asking bout u the other day.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Trying to send a private message to u doc


Dr.D81 said:


> Glad to see you man! I tried to text a couple weeks ago. Hit me up some time man


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey family,I'm in need of a little help...my sister has Brest cancer .she had both Brest removed but the cancer spread .what would be the best way to help her? Cannabis oil. Cannabis to smoke? Cannabis cookies? Plz chime in thanks.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone????


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey family,I'm in need of a little help...my sister has Brest cancer .she had both Brest removed but the cancer spread .what would be the best way to help her? Cannabis oil. Cannabis to smoke? Cannabis cookies? Plz chime in thanks.


activated cannabis oil extract in capsules. Work up to a G a day at least. Start with .1 or .2

You can activate any extract. Put it in a canning jar or pyrex plate. Cover tightly. preheat oven to 250. put in oven for 1hr. Turn off oven and let all cool. Now its orally active. This is the simplist way I know. You can activate buds the same way. temps between 230-250 seem to work well all around. Hard to stop metastasized cancer cells. 

Smoking etc.. does very little. Eat as much of it as is tolerable is the best advice I could give.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2015)

@guy thanks brother I need to look up how to make the oil maybe it's on YouTube.Anyone have any ideas maybe a step by step process would help greatly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> @guy thanks brother I need to look up how to make the oil maybe it's on YouTube.Anyone have any ideas maybe a step by step process would help greatly


Look up Rick Simpson Oil on you tube bro. That will get you what you want.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2015)

@doc.I'm trying to keep it together brother.NEVER thought cancer would hit this close to home.as soon as I get back to my side of town I'm jumping on it asap.I remember you telling me about 190proof liquor but I'm not sure.if u can hit me up.p.s. how's the wife and kids!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Great news about the good lady in your life. Best thing that even happened to me was finding mine. People talk about the day their child was born beign the best day of their life. Don't know what the fuck that's about. Lol.... mine was definitely the day I married my wife, followed closely by the day we met. The day my child was born fucking sucked, haha. I mean, I got a kid out of it, but was by far not a day I'd ever like to go through again. Would rather go through my night in jail to be honest.
> 
> Not quite fluent. The main problem is where I life. In the south people have a wild accent, and they speak fast as fuck. People from other parts of the country can't even understand them. Hopefully by the time I leave I'll understand what people are saying. I am getting better though. Phone calls are the hardest and these days they are somewhat successful. The first few weeks, I'd just write down words I picked out of the call and try to figure out what it was all about once we hung up. It's pretty cool starting to think in another language. What makes it harder is communicating so much in english, like online or talking with my parents on the phone.
> 
> ...


Interesting pick of days jug but honestly I think it makes complete sense. Then again I've done neither. I mean other than meet my woman. 

It's always the south of countries that are harder to understand. Why is that? lol. Southern twang came to mind. Taking language on head on is impressive though bud. 

Don't give me too much credit. I just now remembered "little miss's" name. lol. H as I believed you referred to her. 2 is an interesting age for kids. My woman actually has three. It's always interesting when I see them. 
Missed you and the guys too. Still ain't heard from whodat though. Hope everyone is well. Been meaning to get back to following you guy but you know it's hard for me when I'm not to growing. Im gonna try to make a concerted effort to get on a couple days a week. Even if just to read.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2015)

I am working all the time Jojo and so missed your sad post.

SG and the others are the smartest edible-wise.

....but I am a Mycologist and must refer you to potent mushroom
extracts that can help in these situations.

I am not a doctor and cannot even suggest the best species, but
do not leave them off your list.

Watch this....you will love it:





I have been toying with the idea of making and selling Trametes Versicolor
capsules. I even have the caps, bottles, and dessicant. :0)

I wish you all the best.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought I would post this here since this is the LED thread.
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/555-27030?green=2B1CB701-7FDA-5ED4-0A20-379E41B08856

Since this is cheap, and I can use it for other purposes anyway, would this work well for supplemental lighting for plants?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2015)

I guess you could try it bass. Personally I would hold on and save up some cash. GreenGenes is about to come out with a manufactured cob light. Id be waiting for his If I wasnt building my own. Thats my 2cents.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I guess you could try it bass. Personally I would hold on and save up some cash. GreenGenes is about to come out with a manufactured cob light. Id be waiting for his If I wasnt building my own. Thats my 2cents.


I would build my own as well if I much about them.
Maybe I can copy yours lol...
I researched LED lights from China, but dont really know who has the real deal.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2015)

Cree or Vero Cobs. Meanwell drivers. all brand name USA stuff if you are building your own. GreenGenes is using good parts too.  Lights will be more than 100$ though. If your on a budget the LEC 315 is a good light. (still 500$) I may even get one to run eventually. Really for the start up price hid is a good deal. why buy led unless it will perform better? dont buy chinese garbage IMO you will regret it. wait and get something good. 

http://www.amazon.com/Emitting-Ceramic-Fixture-Ratchet-Hangers/dp/B00HBCV8TM


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey SG, have you seen the illumitex neosol DS??

Just wondering your thoughts on em if you have. The price tag is steep but they seem to be on point.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2015)

I just want less heat in my garage, not sure if LED run cooler per Lumen or PAR etc... though


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2015)

Right now I have to Dial-A-Watt Lumatek 600 watt purple ballasts.
I am only running one with 4 plants though.
I cant afford the elec bill.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey family what's going on? Well I'm planning on stretching the table to 12feet by 4feet with 3 k Wats.yes I plan on having fun but the work will be interesting .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 19, 2015)

Question can you still order from attitude and it gets to the states?
@ doc hit me up brother


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's where you can find dr
https://www.rollitup.org/t/docs-lab-or.866017/page-69


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

Rodriguez update ?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

He is not a Rodriguez any more. His family is there! Now he is a Papa.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

That's right. Lol
How cool to be able to raise your kid over seas for awhile.
his daughter is a big cuttie. Kids are usually scared of me,
she grabbed me by the finger and gave me her personal tour, too cute.

Still want an update though...lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Awwwww - that is too cool!

I agree about the update.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah man... no more fun. Kinda sucks. Trade offs I guess. I get my food delivered to me every meal now. But damned if I don't have to get up with a little baby in the morning. I liked sleeping in till 1 or 2 or 4 pm. 

My wife is headed back to the states for 3 weeks though... however... baby will be here with me... so basically the opposite of Rodriguez. Maybe not though... chicks dig a dude with a cute kid huh?

I did manage to piss a girl off while I was alone though. Not sure how or why, but someone who was overly friendly to me before wife got here, now will not say hello to me. Oops. #RodriguezFail

Plants are pretty shitty tbh. The cheap tent we got has finally collapsed yesterday burning a few tops on the light. Luckily no fire while I was out in town though when it happened. The girls have mites too. I've killed all but about 5 of the 55 clones I took. #cloneFail I've really kinda fucked things up here.  And also I think 3 plants are re-vegging. Not sure how that happened as everything's together. Really odd. Different strains too. Just odd.

A lady dropped a kitty in our yard the other night. It was not fun as the cat was too young to be separated from it's mother and cried like CRAZY all day and night. It ran away though, so no more kitty... for now. While it was here Hannah threw the thing in the pool. Poor kitty. I wonder why it ran away, lol.

Not sure what else... I'm tan as a mofo. My spanish is pretty fucking good these days. And the karaoke next door doesn't seem to ever end.  One of these days I'm going to get us invited to one of their parties.

Love you guys. Hope all is well back in the states. How about that Donald Trump guy? He sure is something.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you see the fire in Crestline?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2015)

Raising little Hannah in another country is so fucking cool. She plays with the little Spanish kids in the square when we go out. They all think she is beautiful. Little Rubia (blondie). We are going to take her to a pre school thing to get her around more kids. She really seems to love it here, and we've gotten on a Spanish time schedule. Last night we sat down for dinner at a restaurant at 10:15 pm.  She goes in the pool every day, and just loves the water. She enjoyed the cat while it was here. She likes going into town and playing on the playgrounds here. Oh, and she got kissed by a little boy the other day. When you ask her she slaps her forehead where he did it and makes a kissing noise. Too cute. Also, she's potty training herself. We leave her with no diaper a lot at home and she tells us (usually daddy for some reason) that she needs to pee, and we stand/ squat on the toilet and she pees. Good times. It's fun being a parent.

She really liked you Bob. She is an outgoing girl, but doesn't like everyone. You are one of the lucky ones she does like. Hope you are feeling yourself these days dude. You really had us worried... I'm sure you were a bit worried as well. Glad you are around still buddy.

Apologies for not posting for a long time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2015)

I heard about the fire, wife has been watching on the internet about it. I hope our tenant doesn't have to evacuate this summer. There will probably be another fire or two. We picked a good time to get out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm happy Hanna is doing well & likes it there.
It's not the grow update I wanted to hear lol. 
Maybe with the wife there, focal will return lol.
wishing you well, keep us updated bro.

Bob


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2015)

You know what I'm really getting down here... life. It's like this thing that happens day after day, moment after moment. Like, this is it. Not really sure what I'm trying to say, just that I can feel life now. Before it was more like I was doing things for one reason or another. I'm still doing things, and have reasons for doing them, but I can feel the underlying life that's going on at the same time. It makes me excited to think that I'm alive right now, but it also makes me sad as I can feel life passing by. And while I do not fear death, I do miss people. And it saddens me to think we will not all have the chance to spend as much time with each other as we could hope to. I really love you guys, and wish I could spend so much time with you all. I took a trip to visit an RIU'r a couple weeks back and had a great time. It made me so sad to leave though, as I didn't want our time together to end. Being with friends is just the best. Being with family is great too. I guess there's a balance.

I smoke once a day here mostly. On the weekends I might smoke 2 and sometimes even 3 times... but that's not normal.

I'm much happier here than I used to be. Not sure what that's down to. I think the sun has something to do with it. I also enjoy the outfits girls around here wear. I think that helps too.

Oh, and speaking of Rodriguez, one night before the wife was here I went out drinking (i didn't drink, but they did) with 2 girls and another guy. We sat on a hillside drinking and smoking ciggs (i didn't smoke, but they did). It was like high school. We sat on the hill till 10pm. Then went to get food together. We finished eating around 12:30 and the guy and one girl left. I walked to girl left home and we hung out in her place, drinking and talking until 4:30 or something. It was definitely from another time in my life.

Lol... and I told my wife about the Rodriguez thing, she called it Rodrigo-ing. Says I better not go Rodrigo-ing too much when she's gone, haha.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like happiness has crept up on ya


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 20, 2015)

Woo hooo I love all the updates Jig its great to hear from you! I'm sure its great having the family back with yeah. Hows the wife like it over there?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Maturity!!! Wait till you hit 50. Things really start to gel!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey dude, I'm so bummed I broke my/your pipe!  I didn't even notice the whole time what you scribbled on the bottom of it. Took another set of eyes, good old Don Gin and Ton noticed it. I've been talking about you a few times with different people, if your ears were ringing, that's why. I hope our girls can get together pretty soon. I wonder if Hannah remembers her.

My wife likes it here I think. It's been a rough ride a bit for her. Being in constant pain and such. Plus I hit a curb last weekend really hard and hurt her arm a little more. Haha... I just asked what she thought about Spain, she said "I like it. I don't hate it and I don't love it. I like it." I think it's good we are only here a year, she wouldn't like to live here. I think I would like to live here, maybe we can compromise some way and split time or something. It's funny how life here is. Things pretty much don't come easy. Everything is "tomorrow", continually. Whenever you want to go somewhere, it's closed. And if you want to buy anything, it's sold out.

However.... if you are like me and don't really care about when things happen, it's all good. Things here are just my speed. Slow.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Slow and low!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 20, 2015)

Everyone outside? Guess I'll stay inside till it cools off lol. Hey poppa jigs how's the new country treating u? And stay away from the friendly chicks lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2015)

New country is treating me good. I like the food here and the weather is great. Nice people too. Just can't understand what they are saying lol.

Hope you are well jojo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

great to hear you and the family are really settled now mate. Your lady is so chill man, mine would have gone ape me staying out with a chick til 4:30 lol 

hannah's gonna be a heartbreaker man!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2015)

Good to hear that the ride is treating you well bro.

Take care,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great to hear you and the family are really settled now mate. Your lady is so chill man, mine would have gone ape me staying out with a chick til 4:30 lol
> 
> hannah's gonna be a heartbreaker man!



My wife would have non of that either I tell you. LOL 

@jigfresh operation going ok? I have been a little overwhelmed as of late but I am about to get off my ass this weekend and package those lights up etc... Hopefully get you a ship quote. sorry its taking time.  hung out with @supchaka a bit last night. your ears were probably burning. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

I miss you guys. I'm glad chaka keeps up on facebook a bit so I can keep tabs on him.

Operation is going. :/ Wish it was going better, but it's going how it's going. No worries on the lights, when you get to it will be ok. Thanks. I've learned a lot about all sorts of things growing related. It's a shame that one can't do something perfect the first time they do it. I feel like by the time the years up, I'll just be getting ready to start lol. I'm hoping to turn growing into a job/ career back home now. PA is looking at medical MJ hopefully very soon. I could be one of the first ones in the state doing big things.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 23, 2015)

I sent my brothers baby mother oil , cookies and wax and she's doing a little better.She was on her last leg in life but she doing better.I converted a pound into the product and wonder if I had something to do with it


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure you did jojo. Glad you got to help out.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2015)

Chloe totally remembers Hanna, she had a blast getting to play with her . We'll get them together again, expecially if you guys end up in PA, thats waay closer!! Don't even sweat the pipe, they are glass they break . Thankfully I have more just waiting to be given away. I'd be glad to set you up when ever your ready buddy. I actually just made my second rig the other day too, so by the time you see my next work you won't recognize it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hannah is almost every day dressed in Chloe's clothes. It's so cool. Thanks again. You guys saved us a bunch of money. Plus we love all the clothes and so does Hannah.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2015)

I love that you can get use out of them!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 26, 2015)

That's Real recycling. I have 3 sons, the oldest 25...I just gave him a bathrobe for his son that he used to wear. lol ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

My 24 year old daughter loves wearing her mom's stuff from the '80s


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok family how is everyone doing I'm planning on placing a order I'm leaning towards Cali connection headbang Sour Diesel and bubba kush if anyone know of a better breeder please Say so now


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2015)

Breeders Boutique
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
Use riu for a 15% discount


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2015)

Breeders Boutique is the only seedbank I order from these days.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok what's the best breeder boutique have.I was looking at nysourxg13 but that price was like wow


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok what's the best breeder boutique have.I was looking at nysourxg13 but that price was like wow


you can't go wrong with Dog


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2015)

I've had great results with the Sin City Seeds gear I've ran the last few years. I've also heard great things about Sannie's and breeders boutique


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I need to do my research


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> I need to do my research


i have some new shit i can hit you with


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 29, 2015)

Doc that sounds great.I tried hitting the gdp x chem but out of 10 only 1 made it. Hit my in box so I can give u the address


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well fam my brothers baby mama not doing to well it will be any day now that she pass from Brest cancer.but on a good note,she told me the oil was out of this world.it. was her first time doing oil.I gave her a few buds of Dj short blue moonshine,docs alligator kush purple wreck,and candy drop kush.she called and said" bro I feel like I'm flying" lol


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2015)

Honestly Jojo the Cali Connection Sour Diesel looks amazing.

...but I am enjoying most every BB breed already. :0)

(missed Southern Charm)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2015)

fwiw, I popped a new Dog and Deep Psychosis, but they are at my Bros,
and have not made it back since the move.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2015)

...aaaand I got Dippy Ellsy. I knew that something was missing. LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a real shame jojo. I'm glad you could make her feel alright for some of her time at least. Sorry for your bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2015)

I hate it when I do that....respond to one thing and thereby miss the tail of
a thread. Indeed, condolences Jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm her memory I'm going balls to the wall and donate all profits to my niece for what ever she needs.150 PLANET count .moonshine and all docs gear.I'll order some gear from bb & cc


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks jd


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 3, 2015)

She didn't make it.the Brest cancer took her 3am this morning


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck cancer!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that Jojo. 

Nothing better to add. Very sad.

My sisters married brothers and they lost their Father-in-Law this
last weekend too. Hard Times. (Agent Orange got him, it seems)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck cancer indeed. Sorry Jojo. Lots of cancer these days.  its the food and probably the eltromagnetic fields everywhere. Take care man. Bad news...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> She didn't make it.the Brest cancer took her 3am this morning


Damn man our


SomeGuy said:


> Fuck cancer indeed. Sorry Jojo. Lots of cancer these days.  its the food and probably the eltromagnetic fields everywhere. Take care man. Bad news...


i hate all the shit they put in food now days. Shit can't be good to you. Payne and me want to start producing most of our food next year.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be thinking of your sister, and the rest of your fam in the coming days. That's a real shame to hear my friend.



Thanks for letting us know brother.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2015)

So sorry to hear Jojo, love and good vibes are headed your way man.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks family.the oil really helped her just wish I could have made it for her when she first found out. Guys if u love the women in your life take them to the Dr.stay on top of this.It's real and it will kill them


----------



## SupaM (Aug 4, 2015)

Really sorry for you and your family's loss JOJO. Cancer took the best woman I ever knew...feelin' your pain bro. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thanks family.the oil really helped her just wish I could have made it for her when she first found out. Guys if u love the women in your life take them to the Dr.stay on top of this.It's real and it will kill them


you got my # if you need anything bro. i know i am bad about calling so fill free to hit me up any time


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok brother...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok brother...


this is my grow right now bro


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok fam @ doc I'm looking for new beans.big bugs like blue moonshine,smells like a skunk and hit hard like chem dawg #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok fam @ doc I'm looking for new beans.big bugs like blue moonshine,smells like a skunk and hit hard like chem dawg #4


yea i have some new stuff. i will email you now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok doc


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well my grow is doing well now it's time to put weight on them


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2015)

@jojo, Damn bro sorry to hear of your fam.
Donating to help them is a great thing to do bro!!
I lost my grandma to breast cancer that spread and mastectomy didnt work.
I think they said like 1 out of 4 women will get it now.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 14, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> I did that for awhile but i like the two flower rooms. I can veg them for two weeks in place and still harvest every 1 1\2 months


How you Ben buddy? 
I hope life is treating you well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2018)

max420thc said:


> How you Ben buddy?
> I hope life is treating you well


Howdy bro. Good but lost your number man. How you been?


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy bro. Good but lost your number man. How you been?


Good to see the old crew . I've been on here being my usual arrogant ass hole self and am getting rocks thrown at me by some haters . 
This is why I do not get on here much . 
But I am in Cali working right now . 
How's your gig going I haven't talked to you in a min.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

jojodancer10 said:


> She didn't make it.the Brest cancer took her 3am this morning


I am so sorry to hear that. Cancer is a evil disease


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2018)

wow why does anyone have to die form cancer when we got the cure. I used someguys recipe for years. I have cured several cancer patients bone and internal organ cancer. that is a big hit. and am am sorry for the loss.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey yall.... hope life's going well for everyone.

I'm still awaiting trial out here in Spain.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2018)

I see that justice is like the mail service. 
How are you doing? Been missing you.


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2018)

Hope all is well Jig....


----------



## max420thc (Jan 16, 2018)

Jig, what happened in Spain brother?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Good to see the old crew . I've been on here being my usual arrogant ass hole self and am getting rocks thrown at me by some haters .
> This is why I do not get on here much .
> But I am in Cali working right now .
> How's your gig going I haven't talked to you in a min.


Well shit a lot has been going on since i saw you. I bought a farm to grow my med plants. Me, DCobeen, and Natrohydro got lots next to each other and now mevand Nate own Dc's lot as well even though the cops chopped all but 4 of my plants over a paperwork error. We finally have our Rec license so i am offically Head Grower and Greenhouse manager for Eve Flowers. I also picked up running a 8 light room and 6 light room med grow. Got a big drop coming up for the seed company. It is the Gods Gift bx i have been working on. Shit has been busy bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Jig, what happened in Spain brother?


Jig got arrested for growing breeders boutique's seed crop


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey yall.... hope life's going well for everyone.
> 
> I'm still awaiting trial out here in Spain.


Holy shit bro it is great to hear from you. Jason lets me know whats up with you time to time but we sure do miss you brother


----------



## max420thc (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Jig got arrested for growing breeders boutique's seed crop


I thought it was legal on Spain? 
It's hard to believe anyone would lose my number.lol
Good to hear your doing good though . Sounds like life is going ok . Hope the wife and kids are doing good too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I thought it was legal on Spain?
> It's hard to believe anyone would lose my number.lol
> Good to hear your doing good though . Sounds like life is going ok . Hope the wife and kids are doing good too.


Yea but not as many as they had. Oh and i fucking go through phones and i end up lossing everything. Dont lime writing that shit down


----------



## max420thc (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but not as many as they had. Oh and i fucking go through phones and i end up lossing everything. Dont lime writing that shit down


I will get it to you again. I hope you boys are getting down ,


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 17, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey yall.... hope life's going well for everyone.
> 
> I'm still awaiting trial out here in Spain.


I know your heart is golden bro, so hope all our energy helps you on your journey. I know you can grow and that might be part of why they dnt want you there and court ect. you will make them all look bad. Get yours brother. Show them whats up.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2018)

jojodancer10 said:


> She didn't make it.the Brest cancer took her 3am this morning


SO SORRY TO HEAR THIS JOJO

Another reminder to take care of those we love....we cannot be together forever, this side of the great divide.

Let me add that I hope that you are enjoying the ride to the degree possible Jig. I am pulling for you!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2018)

Well HOly Shit look at this reunion!! I follow Jigs regular life on facebook, but didn't know anything about this whole situation damn thats crazy bud I hope its going well. 

Doc, nice to see and talk to you too. I saw a picture of you on facebook planting up a greenhouse for a guy that follows my glass page. I looked at it and was like damn I know that guy . 

Max its cool your out in Cali now, I hope thats going well! 

Java as always its great to see you , hope the family and various projects are smooth and wonderfull man!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2018)

Happy to see you Rocking On too Bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah for those who didn't know the police came 2 weeks before harvest in 2016. Chopped everything down and I spent the night in jail. Hadn't heard anything from the court until just 2 weeks ago when they sent a letter saying it is going to trial. Lawyer thinks it still maybe 2019 before I see a judge. In the meantime I have no passport and can't leave the country. Everyone around the whole thing has told me I won't go to prison, which is nice. However the worst sentence for what they are charging me with is 3-6 years. Yikes.

Aside from that looming over my head, things are great. Daughter is in spanish public school, wife is tearing it up with her thriving business, and I've found a calling in life which is awesome.

And Tcat.... I am still smoking out of the pipe/ chillum thingy you sent me way back. Thanks as always.

Lots of love and great to see so many familiar faces pop up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Well HOly Shit look at this reunion!! I follow Jigs regular life on facebook, but didn't know anything about this whole situation damn thats crazy bud I hope its going well.
> 
> Doc, nice to see and talk to you too. I saw a picture of you on facebook planting up a greenhouse for a guy that follows my glass page. I looked at it and was like damn I know that guy .
> 
> ...


Well holy shit bro that is cool you and my people follow each other. He was a glass blower for a good while. I have not done much at all the past year since tbe city shut me down


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2018)

I am just so glad that you seem to have managed to make some
amazing Lemonade from one odd harvest of Lemons Jig.

Keep us in touch. We are a small web-army and we have your back.


----------



## FuriousKlaud (Jul 23, 2018)

Where have you been all my life bro?! Dope research and work, good vibes all around


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 28, 2018)

It’s been a hella long time since I’ve been on here but it’s good to see a lot of the same faces still kicking around. 
Jig man sorry to hear about you getting cuffed. Hope that shit pans out for you. Happy to see you’ve found your path though man. 
All you guys make me want to jump back into growing again. May just have to in 6 months or so. 
Have a great day everybody!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2018)

I got a couple plants going.  Started hella late... popped seeds in May I think, lol. I've kept them in Veg until last night, when I finally left them outside all night.

Last years plant gave me enough for the year... although I am down to about 4 grams.  Don't think that's gonna last until these are ready for harvest unfortunately.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2018)

Think they are big enough, or should I let them go another week?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2018)

Those are ready enough, especially if you need to start that clock.

We are entering the sweltering period now.

I have reduced to 11-13 in the flowering tent and on happens at night for everything now.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks JD. These are for the outside and luckily this year has been quite mild with the temps. Still warm, but nothing like you guys out there.

I don't know the strains... they were from the ? bag I have sitting around. From their builds and leaves though, it appears one is more sativa and one more indica. Shame I don't have a good smell memory otherwise I'd probably know what they were. I might be able to tell from the smoke.

They both smell to high heaven though, so that's good.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks JD. These are for the outside and luckily this year has been quite mild with the temps. Still warm, but nothing like you guys out there.
> 
> I don't know the strains... they were from the ? bag I have sitting around. From their builds and leaves though, it appears one is more sativa and one more indica. Shame I don't have a good smell memory otherwise I'd probably know what they were. I might be able to tell from the smoke.
> 
> They both smell to high heaven though, so that's good.


Glad to see you back on RIU brother, keep the faith.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Jig!! Nice looking girls. Thought I'd say hi since I was lurking around and you guys were all posting too .


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2018)

Jig

Are you any closer to getting your passport back?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2018)

Technically, I'm closer because whenever it happens, I'm closer to that day now than I was yesterday... but in reality, it still is just a question of when.

My lawyer is less optimistic than before. :/

I did get a letter from the prosecutor, says they will take it to trial, and what the possible outcome is. 3 to 4.5 years in prison and 30,000 euro fine.

I am hoping the judge sees it my way. They don't do juries here... just one judge. I can then appeal if it goes wrong, that would get me in front of 3 juUndges. I'm guessing trial will happen in the first half of next year. Unless I make a plea deal, or they drop the case.

Aug 9 was the two year anniversary of getting arrested.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2018)

Ouch man, I've wondered how it was going. Is this whole thing the reason you guys are still over there or have you fallen in love with Rhonda and your staying?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2018)

We had tickets to return to a more normal life when I was arrested. They were for Aug 24, 2016. I surrendered my passport to the court before that, and they have had it ever since. I am not allowed to leave the country.

My wife has, and potentially still is, considering moving back to the USA without me. None of us want that, so it hasn't happened yet, but it is difficult. We are here on Non working visas, so we are not legally allowed to have a job in Spain, so that doesn't help.

So we have set up a life here... but that is also tough because at any time the court could tell us to get the hell out the country. So really, in many ways, while we have a life most of the world could only dream about, it's extremely tentative, and could be all over tomorrow. Well not tomorrow because the courts don't function during August in Spain.

I can't tell you how much I dream of the freedom that comes along with a little bit of security and stability. And man is it brutal thinking about the possibility of not seeing my daughter again until she is 10 years old.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2018)

Is there anything we can do to help you, or your family?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2018)

Prayers are best, I think. Thank you COF.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2018)

Well shit man, what a bugger. I'm definitely sending all the posative vibes I can. I'm glad we are all getting to still stay in touch even though we are all so far apart.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2018)

We continue to pull for you Bro.

We will eat at Fidels again some day! My treat.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2018)

I hope to meet up with all you guys again. And to those I've not met yet... I'd love to meet you in person. 

Let's hope it's sooner than later.

And damn JD... I'm down for Fidels, but no Green Crack before I drive again. That shit was brutal.


----------

